# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guilde] La guilde Insert Coinz [CPC]

## Tynril

*Insert CoinZ*
La guilde des canards sur Guild Wars 2
*1. Qu'est-ce que c'est ?*

Insert CoinZ est une guilde rassemblant les membres de la communauté du forum Canard PC jouant à Guild Wars 2. Il s'agit d'une guilde de grande taille (plusieurs centaines de membres), évoluant sur le serveur *Place de Vizunah [FR]* (ou *Vizunah Square [FR]* pour les fidèles d'Albion). La guilde fait partie de l'alliance *Grand Cross* qui est un acteur important du Monde contre Monde sur Vizunah, contribuant à faire de ce serveur l'un des plus compétitif dans la discipline.

La guilde Insert Coinz est une guilde ouverte (on ne demande rien de particulier à ceux qui veulent nous rejoindre). On vous laisse jouer *comme vous l'entendez* et *personne ne viendra vous demander de compte*, du moment que vous ne pourrissez pas l'expérience des autres (membres de la guilde ou joueurs). Cela implique donc un minimum de savoir vivre. *Si vous êtes du genre à essayer d'imposer votre façon de penser aux autres, vous êtes prié d'aller voir ailleurs*. Nous sommes très nombreux, il faut donc que tout le monde y mette un peu du sien. *Si vous êtes des nôtres, c'est que vous avez accepté de jouer et/ou cohabiter avec TOUS les styles de joueurs : noobs, PGMs, nolifes, casus...*

*2. Est-ce que je peux vous rejoindre ?*

Si tu lis ce message, c'est que tu es très bien parti pour. Les habitués du forum CPC sont en général les bienvenus au sein de la guilde, et les gens désireux de s'intégrer à la communauté, notamment en créant un compte sur ce forum et/ou en rejoignant notre Mumble, le sont généralement également.

Pour "postuler" (c'est un bien grand mot, il n'y a pas vraiment de procédure pour nous rejoindre), il suffit d'envoyer un message privé à un animateur, en s'adressant à moi en priorité.

M'envoyer un message privé

*3. J'étais un Canard, je n'ai pas joué depuis longtemps, et il semblerait que je ne sois plus dans la guilde...*

En raison du grand nombre de joueurs qui évoluent avec nous, nous avons parfois du déguilder des membres n'ayant pas donné signe de vie depuis longtemps. Si vous en faites partie, il vous suffit de m'écrire un message privé ou de me contacter directement en jeu pour avoir une invitation dans la guilde.

Pour vérifier si c'est bien une mise à la retraite qui vous est arrivée, vous pouvez consulter la liste des retraités.

*4. C'est quoi, cette histoire d'Animateurs ? On est au Club Med ou quoi ?*

Les Animateur sont des canards comme les autres, avec les même droits que les autres, mais ayant acceptés de donner un peu de leur temps à la communauté en prenant certaines responsabilités, par exemple pour s'occuper de l'intendance de la guilde, rédiger ce genre de messages, encadrer les évènements organisés en jeu, ou agir en tant que médiateurs dans les conflits. Il s'agit des canards disposant des droits globaux sur la guilde en jeu.

Il ne s'agit pas, en revanche, de canards privilégiés (vous ne leur devez pas plus de respect qu'à un n'importe quel autre canard). Ils n'ont pas non plus l'exclusivité de la création d'évènements communautaires : si vous souhaitez organiser un truc, ils sont en revanche là pour vous donner un coup de main (par exemple pour utiliser des options de guilde qui ne sont pas actives pour tout le monde). Il ne s'agit pas non plus de vos mères : vous êtes dans une communauté d'adultes responsables, comportez vous comme tels. Si un animateur doit intervenir dans un conflit, passé le stade de la médiation, c'est généralement à coup de hache.

*5. Vas-y là, t'as vu comment tu me parles ? Tu veux que je te marave ?*

Pour garantir au mieux une ambiance sympathique et accueillante dans la guilde, il existe un certain nombre de règles simples écrites en des temps immémoriaux par SetaSensei, Arkane Derian et Kayato (entre autres), qui peuvent se résumer tout simplement en _ne soyez pas con(ne)_. La courtoisie et le fairplay sont au ceontre de ces règles.

*Toute insulte ou comportement agressif*, envers un membre de la guilde ou qui que ce soit, entraînera *un ban immédiat* et *sans sommation*.Si un membre se met à s'échauffer tout en restant "dans les clous" (par exemple en étant désagréable sans être insultant), il sera prévenu et l'ensemble des animateurs seront informés. *S'il recommence, il sera banni.*Discuter *d'exploitation de bug*, sur le chat de guilde ou sur ce forum, est strictement interdit, de même que tout manquement aux conditions d'utilisation d'ArenaNet que vous avez acceptées pour jouer.Le Mumble est un outil central de la communauté, et les insultes y sont strictement interdites. Référez-vous au topic Mumble et à sa charte.Un rang spécial (le rang de _Pénible_) existe pour les membres pénibles envers la communauté. Il s'agit des joueurs non fairplay, par extension, des mauvais joueurs - perdants comme gagnants, des gens réclamant constamment de l'aide ou des objets, des gens faisant des caprices, se plaignant de se faire un peu vanner après une connerie, ... Vous comprenez le principe. Ce rang a des droits plus limités que le rang normal.Un membre au rang de _Pénible_ peut redevenir un canard avec le temps, mais prenez bien en compte qu'un passage à ce rang est un ultime avertissement (facultatif) avant une éjection sans plus de discussion.
Il va de soi que nous privilégions l'entente et la discussion. Si certains membres ne sont pas d'accord, ils sont encouragés à en parler, en privé si possible. Si vous avez des critiques à formuler envers la guilde, un évènement ou un animateur, tournez vous dans la mesure du possible vers les forums. Si vous souhaitez l'intervention d'un animateur en tant que médiateur, n'hésitez pas à me contacter (ou à contacter n'importe quel autre animateur de votre choix).

Et enfin, ne vous prenez pas trop au sérieux. C'est un jeu.

*6. Et c'est quoi Mumble ?*

Mumble est un logiciel de communication vocale multi-utilisateurs gratuit. Canard PC, dans leur grande bonté (puissent leurs pieds êtres massés éternellement par l'eau tiède des ruissaux de l'abondance), a mis a disposition de la communauté des forums un serveur Mumble sur lequel nous pouvons donc nous retrouver.

Pour plus d'informations, référez vous au topic Mumble.

Il existe aussi un canal IRC pour le forum, et kennyo, l'op CPC sur IRC, a écrit un guide pour vous expliquer comment le rejoindre. Pour les habitués, il s'agit de #Vizunah-Square sur Quakenet.

*7. Et Grand Cross, c'est quoi ? Je peux jouer avec eux ?*

*Grand Cross* fût une alliance de guildes sur le serveur Place de Vizunah destinée à coordonner au mieux nos efforts en Monde contre Monde. Il s'agissait d'une structure sympathique dont Insert CoinZ fût l'une des guildes fondatrices. Au jour d'aujourd'hui, Grand Cross n'existe plus en tant que structure McM. Et c'est bien dommage, car avant, Vizunah gagnait !

*8. Je ne joue pas sur Place de Vizunah, mais tout ça m'a l'air plutôt cool. Je peux quand même jouer avec vous ?*

Les guildes dans Guild Wars 2 ne sont pas liées a un serveur en particulier. Vous pouvez donc rejoindre les Canards, et jouer avec eux en PvE et en PvP, depuis n'importe quel serveur. Si vous voulez jouer en Monde contre Monde avec des canards, en revanche, il va falloir migrer.

*9. Il y a une banque de guilde ? Puis-je m'en servir pour stocker ma collection de peaux de lapin ?*

Le contrôle sur la banque de guilde est très léger. Évitez simplement d'y stocker des objets inutiles. Par exemple, n'y mettez que des armes ou armures de qualité verte ou supérieure. N'hésitez pas à y stocker des consommables (produits de cuisine, par exemple). Toutes les ressources d'artisanat sont également les bienvenues (mais pas les objets intermédiaires, comme une hampe d'arc ou une poignée d'épée).

N'oubliez pas qu'une fois un objet déposé, il ne vous appartient plus, et n'importe qui disposant des droits (ou demandant à quelqu'un disposant des droits) pour le faire pourra le retirer et en faire ce que bon lui semble.

*9b. Et la thune ? Ça brille en jaune là dedans, vous pouvez pas me payer ma nouvelle armure ou mes vacances en Elona ? Steuplé, quoi.*

L'argent de la banque est utilisée pour la vie de la guilde, que ce soit en PvE, en WvW ou en PvP, pour peu qu'une telle dépense soit nécessaire dans l'un de ces domaines, et que celle-ci soit demandée par la communauté. Lorsque vous déposez de l'argent dans la banque de guilde, vous en faites don, et ça ne vous donne aucun droit de regard sur la façon dont cet argent sera utilisé.

Si vous souhaitez donner de l'argent pour un événement bien spécifique (par exemple un événement PvE ou une collecte pour un tome de commandeur), adressez-le directement au canard qui l'organise et qui en fait la demande.

Quant à la gestion de l'argent de la guilde, si la dépense à engager excède un montant raisonnable (que l'on fixera ici à 10 pièces d'or, mais qui sera susceptible d'évoluer en fonction de l'inflation), les animateurs se pencheront de façon collégiale sur le sujet, et impliqueront éventuellement (mais pas obligatoirement) la guilde dans le processus de décision, via ce forum, si cela s'avère pratique dans la situation.

*10. Il y a plein de signatures cool avec un joli logo Insert CoinZ sur ce forum, moi aussi je veux avoir la classe.*

Vous retrouverez les signatures, le logo et la bannière de la guilde sur ce message. Un grand merci à mrFish pour son travail.

*11. C'est quoi cet emblème tout pourri ? Il faudrait organiser un vote pour le changer !*

Faites attention, vous êtes sur le point d'invoquer un Grand Ancien.

*12. J'ai besoin de confier mes problèmes intimes, je cherche du réconfort, aidez-moi s'il vous plait.*

Si vous souhaitez contacter un animateur, vous trouverez la liste complète dans ce document.

----------


## Zepolak

Proposition qui va peut-être paraître stupide, mais pourquoi ne pas laisser notamment le précédent topic principal & 2-3 autres comme "étendards" dans la section jeux online & réseau histoire de "forcer" un lien entre le reste des gens de la section online et ceux ici.

----------


## Vaaahn

Là dessus je suis pas contre, même si à voir ce qui va s'y dire.
Les autres sous sections n'ont pas de topics dans les sections générales en même temps.
Bref, je ne me permettrais pas de pourrir cette toute nouvelle et toute belle sous section *_*

----------


## Skiant

> Proposition qui va peut-être paraître stupide, mais pourquoi ne pas laisser notamment le précédent topic principal & 2-3 autres comme "étendards" dans la section jeux online & réseau histoire de "forcer" un lien entre le reste des gens de la section online et ceux ici.


Ça risque pas d'être le méga-bordel ? En prime, le topic qui reste dans la partie générale "jeux online" risque de faire vachement doublon avec la section... et donc ne pas servir à grand-chose.

Ce qu'il faudrait surtout, c'est que quand on soit dans la section "Jeux Online", on voie les sous-sections, dont celle-ci. Ça réglerait tout?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ce qu'il faudrait surtout, c'est que quand on soit dans la section "Jeux Online", on voie les sous-sections, dont celle-ci. Ça réglerait tout?


Ça par contre ça touche à comment fonctionne TOUT le forum ... va pas falloir demander le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière je pense  ::P: 
C'est comme ça que fonctionne les autres sous section et ça se passe très bien (pour avoir été un peu dans les sections LoL et ARMA2 pour Dayz), ça m'a jamais choqué.

----------


## Maderone

Bah il n'est pas possible de faire apparaitre le sujet principal dans cette sous section, mais également dans le forum jeux online ? 
Que ça soit le même en fait. Comme ça les habitués de GW2 continuent à rester dans la sous section, à poster etc. Mais en même temps on peut accéder au topic là dans la section jeux online, ce qui permet de ne pas "cloisonner" totalement. Le topic remontera aussi souvent que maintenant et permettra de faire découvrir, tout en ne nous emmerdant pas.

----------


## Vaaahn

Un double affichage du topic général ... c'est pas con, mais j'ai jamais vu ça  ::o: 

*Edit* : pour re-répondre à Skiant, ça existe en fait dans la section Jeux de Baston , mais j'imagine pas le faire dans la section jeux online et réseaux qui rajouterai 5 sujets en plus avec les espaces qui vont bien. Ca pourrirait l'ergonomie de la section plus qu'autre chose :/

----------


## Diwydiant

Je suis sincèrement désolé de faire remonter ce topic en première ligne, mais je me demandais comment trouver un membre des Canards une fois en jeu... J'ai bien entré les noms réels de Zepolak, SetaSenseï et Kayato, mais je n'ai pas encore eu la chance de les croiser en jeu...

Bon, le fait que je ne joue pas en soirée ne doit pas arranger les choses, je pense...
 ::unsure:: 

Mon nom réel est Diwydiant.3298 et mon personnage se nomme Diwygg... Merci merci...
 ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je suis sincèrement désolé de faire remonter ce topic en première ligne, mais je me demandais comment trouver un membre des Canards une fois en jeu... J'ai bien entré les noms réels de Zepolak, SetaSenseï et Kayato, mais je n'ai pas encore eu la chance de les croiser en jeu...
> 
> Bon, le fait que je ne joue pas en soirée ne doit pas arranger les choses, je pense...
> 
> 
> Mon nom réel est Diwydiant.3298 et mon personnage se nomme Diwygg... Merci merci...


Plusieurs conseils:
- A partir du moment où tu as rejoins la guilde CPC (c'est déjà fait au moins?) vient dire "coin" dans le /g(uilde) pour t'annoncer, déconner avec les canards et gagner des teintures. De plus, demande si des canards sont dans ta zone pour aller cueillir des pâquerettes ensemble.
- Pour t'aider aussi, regarde la page de guilde dans l'onglet des guildies, tu peux classer par lieu et savoir rapidement si tu es tout seul dans ta zone ou pas.
- Enfin, on le dit plein de fois, mais si tu vas sur le mumble, tu trouveras encore plus facilement des canards pour aller faire des courses de dolyaks et autres joyeusetés.

Aller, maintenant, va chercher bonheur, va, va!

----------


## Maximelene

> - A partir du moment où tu as rejoins la guilde CPC (c'est déjà fait au moins?) vient dire "coin" dans le /g(uilde) pour t'annoncer, déconner avec les canards et gagner des teintures. De plus, demande si des canards sont dans ta zone pour aller cueillir des pâquerettes ensemble.


Ouais, si tu ne dis pas au moins "coin", tu n'es pas éligible aux quizzs de teintures !!!

----------


## Maderone

> Ouais, si tu ne dis pas au moins "coin", tu n'es pas éligible aux quizzs de teintures !!!


C'est quoi ce vieil avatar ?  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Cet avatar a la classe !

Pis celui là, au moins, vous vous palucherez pas dessus !

----------


## Glerek

Salut les canards !

Les recrutements sont fermés pour les nouveaux inscrits sur le forum... Mais si on était déjà inscrit depuis longtemps et qu'on ne participait qu'au forum TF2 (parce que c'est le bien.) et un peu sur mumble, on est bon?  :Emo: 

J'viens de craquer sur GW2 ya 3 jours, donc j'monte un peu dans mon coin (uBBer LoL) mais comme dans tous les MMO du monde, une guilde c'est quand même bien plus sympa pour jouer !

Au fait sur Mumble c'est Perros-Glerek, vous m'avez p'tête déjà vu !  :^_^: 

tl;dr : Est-ce possible de rentrer chez vous ?  ::wub::

----------


## dragou

> Cet avatar a la classe !
> 
> Pis celui là, au moins, vous vous palucherez pas dessus !


n'en sois pas si sur, vu les gouts de Maderone, il doit être tout émoustillé.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Salut les canards !
> 
> Les recrutements sont fermés pour les nouveaux inscrits sur le forum... Mais si on était déjà inscrit depuis longtemps et qu'on ne participait qu'au forum TF2 (parce que c'est le bien.) et un peu sur mumble, on est bon? 
> 
> J'viens de craquer sur GW2 ya 3 jours, donc j'monte un peu dans mon coin (uBBer LoL) mais comme dans tous les MMO du monde, une guilde c'est quand même bien plus sympa pour jouer !
> 
> Au fait sur Mumble c'est Perros-Glerek, vous m'avez p'tête déjà vu ! 
> 
> tl;dr : Est-ce possible de rentrer chez vous ?


Hello, on doit pouvoir te faire ça, envoie ton nom de compte en MP.  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

> Plusieurs conseils:
> - A partir du moment où tu as rejoins la guilde CPC (c'est déjà fait au moins?) vient dire "coin" dans le /g(uilde) pour t'annoncer, déconner avec les canards et gagner des teintures. De plus, demande si des canards sont dans ta zone pour aller cueillir des pâquerettes ensemble.
> - Pour t'aider aussi, regarde la page de guilde dans l'onglet des guildies, tu peux classer par lieu et savoir rapidement si tu es tout seul dans ta zone ou pas.
> - Enfin, on le dit plein de fois, mais si tu vas sur le mumble, tu trouveras encore plus facilement des canards pour aller faire des courses de dolyaks et autres joyeusetés.
> 
> Aller, maintenant, va chercher bonheur, va, va!


Mais je n'ai pas encore rejoins la guilde... Là est mon soucis...
 ::cry::

----------


## purEcontact

> Mais je n'ai pas encore rejoins la guilde... Là est mon soucis...


T'as été invité hier soir vers 20h normalement.

----------


## Maderone

> n'en sois pas si sur, vu les gouts de Maderone, il doit être tout émoustillé.


 :tired: 
 :Gerbe:

----------


## Diwydiant

> T'as été invité hier soir vers 20h normalement.


Merci, mes louloutes...

 ::lol::

----------


## Caf

D'ailleurs il faudrait revoir à faire le ménage parmi les animateurs/leader 3W et autres rangs... Bons nombres des ces personnes ne sont plus actives.
On les voit plus alors que beaucoup d'autres pourraient les remplacer.

Avoir un staff qui ne vit plus c'est la mort assuré de la guilde au fur est à mesure du temps.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

En fait c'est parmi toute la guilde qu'il faudrait refaire un coup de ménage, je pense organiser ça avant décembre, un peu à la manière du ménage qu'on a déjà fait par le passé.

----------


## Caf

> En fait c'est parmi toute la guilde qu'il faudrait refaire un coup de ménage, je pense organiser ça avant décembre, un peu à la manière du ménage qu'on a déjà fait par le passé.


Carrément, c'est l'ensemble qu'il faudrait revoir.
Je dis ça parce-que par exemple les améliorations de guilde il n'y a que Zepo qui s'en occupe alors qu'il n'est pas le plus connecté des joueurs. Ça montre qu'il y a clairement un soucis.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

D'ailleurs si t'as des propositions à faire, hésite pas à nous les balancer (à moi ou un autre anim) en MP.

Sinon je suis globalement d'accord avec toi.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ca avait déjà été demandé par Koops *->ici<-*.
En gros, pas tellement besoin de nouveaux rangs, le rang Lead3W est suffisant pour ça, mais une actualisation des effectifs ferait pas de mal.

Et promis, je reviens très bientôt !!!

----------


## Koops

T'as trouvé un appart Vaaahn ?

----------


## Guitou

Question à propos des alts, on peut les faire représenter la guilde sans problème ou alors comme on est proche de la limite des 500 on vire le main pour ça ?

Et tant que j'y suis il y a une condition pour plus être au rang d'oignon ?

----------


## Tynril

C'est le compte qui est guildé, pas le perso. Tu peux représenter la guilde avec ton alt sans que ça prenne un slot de plus. Sauf erreur.

----------


## Guitou

Nickel alors, merci.  ::):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je confirme ce que dit Tynril, c'est le compte qui est guildé.

----------


## Maximelene

Je confirme ce que dit PurpleSkunk, Tynril a raison.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je confirme ce que dit Maximelene ... non merde, je peux pas confirmer ce que dit un roux, ça voudrait dire que je n'ai pas d'âme moi non plus!

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je confirme ce que dit Maximelene. :con:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je confirme ce que dit Maximelene. :con:


Fait gaffe toi, sinon t'auras le droit à un grand verre d'huile d'arachide  ::P:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Un cycle complet sera une série de 100.

----------


## Vaaahn

En tout cas, j'espère que tu es parfaitement détendu !!!

----------


## Anita Spade

Enfin... Mais c'est ridicule.

----------


## La Marmotta

Je viens de me procurer le jeu, mais...mais...le serveur sur lequel vous êtes est complet  ::'(:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Faut se connecter tôt le matin ou très tard le soir, tu devrais pouvoir rentrer.

----------


## La Marmotta

Ah ça marche comme ça ! je croyais que c'était une population fixe. C'est uniquement lors de la création du perso c'est ça ? Car j'ai vu qu'il fallait payer en gemme pour changer de serveurs, mais je n'ai aucune idée de combien ça représente.

----------


## Maximelene

Pour l'instant les migrations sont encore gratuites (mais limitées à une tous les 7 jours).

----------


## Colink

Pour rejoindre la guilde, faut que je MP quelqu'un en particulier?
Mon identifiant: hateryu.3102

----------


## Mr Slurp

MP à Kayato si mes souvenirs sont bons.

----------


## Colink

> MP à Kayato si mes souvenirs sont bons.


Okay, merci  :;):

----------


## f3n3k

Bonjour, faut il vraiment être sur le même serveur, car il est en permanence complet, et je ne peux me connecter à 3h du mat pour tenter ce changement, surtout qu'à 6h30 du mat, il est full déjà  ::): 

Merci d'avance

cordialement

----------


## Zepolak

> Bonjour, faut il vraiment être sur le même serveur, car il est en permanence complet, et je ne peux me connecter à 3h du mat pour tenter ce changement, surtout qu'à 6h30 du mat, il est full déjà 
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> cordialement


Non, ce n'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est quand même fortement préférable. Du coup, faut pas hésiter à jeter un coup d'oeil régulier pour migrer. Ça dépend pas mal des résultat du serveur en RvR. La semaine dernière, ça aurait été très facile de migrer dessus je pense, par exemple.

----------


## f3n3k

Ok merci bien pour ta réponse
je fais ma demande et je tente de migrer des que je peux.

Cordialement

----------


## Stoornis

coin coin! au secours j'ai plus une plume sur la queue, nous avons du migré de toute urgence sur la Place Vizunah, on est deux Elem Ami de tous les jours, lui feu moi eau tout deux full exo, on a débuter sur roche de l'augure mais la communauté sur ce serveur nous a donnez une autre image de ce qu'on pensais de guild wars, nous pensons sincèrement rejoindre la mare, ce que nous aurions du faire bien avant. je suis passé sur mumble hier soir mais personne de libre pour s'occuper de deux canards en détresse, mon ami n'a pas vraiment de compte canard mais nous avons longtemps jouer avec Khalimero, ceux qui vienne de Arma, Swtor, DayZ et the secret world, nous avons tout les deux 27 ans et on est disponible pour être guildé et enfin jouer en présence de joueur mature et compétent, je vous remercie, en l'attente d'une réponse favorable nous vous souhaitons un bon jeu a tous ! amicalement Raf .

Lui : (Arka.4679) [Arka Le Grand] Elem Feu full exo 
Moi : (Stoornis.7521) [Luciola Stella] Elem eau full exo 
Serveur Actuel : La mare de Vizunah
Orientation : Casual Pve explo ! mais le pvp a 3h du mat c'est sympa aussi 
Merci a vous !
je repasserais sur Mumble dans la journée

----------


## f3n3k

> Ok merci bien pour ta réponse
> je fais ma demande et je tente de migrer des que je peux.
> 
> Cordialement



Youhouuuu j'ai réussi à migrer sur votre serveur !!!
à bientôt

----------


## Zepolak

> coin coin! au secours j'ai plus une plume sur la queue, nous avons du migré de toute urgence sur la Place Vizunah, on est deux Elem Ami de tous les jours, lui feu moi eau tout deux full exo, on a débuter sur roche de l'augure mais la communauté sur ce serveur nous a donnez une autre image de ce qu'on pensais de guild wars, nous pensons sincèrement rejoindre la mare, ce que nous aurions du faire bien avant. je suis passé sur mumble hier soir mais personne de libre pour s'occuper de deux canards en détresse, mon ami n'a pas vraiment de compte canard mais nous avons longtemps jouer avec Khalimero, ceux qui vienne de Arma, Swtor, DayZ et the secret world, nous avons tout les deux 27 ans et on est disponible pour être guildé et enfin jouer en présence de joueur mature et compétent, je vous remercie, en l'attente d'une réponse favorable nous vous souhaitons un bon jeu a tous ! amicalement Raf .
> 
> Lui : (Arka.4679) [Arka Le Grand] Elem Feu full exo 
> Moi : (Stoornis.7521) [Luciola Stella] Elem eau full exo 
> Serveur Actuel : La mare de Vizunah
> Orientation : Casual Pve explo ! mais le pvp a 3h du mat c'est sympa aussi 
> Merci a vous !
> je repasserais sur Mumble dans la journée


Je confirme le passage de Raf sur mumble hier soir. Très poli très sympa et s'est pas imposé.

Je pense qu'on peut recruter les yeux fermés, ça nous fera de la chair à canon pas chère  ::trollface::

----------


## doudou1408

Bonjour a tous, après qu'on m'est demandé de poster içi, je le fait donc.

Serait-t-il possible d'inviter un ami dans la guilde? Il est pas méchant et a bien aimer la plupart des pseudos des canards présent hier soir  :;):  ( Surtout Charmidas )

----------


## Zepolak

> Bonjour a tous, après qu'on m'est demandé de poster içi, je le fait donc.
> 
> Serait-t-il possible d'inviter un ami dans la guilde? Il est pas méchant et a bien aimer la plupart des pseudos des canards présent hier soir  ( Surtout Charmidas )


C'est moi qui ait dû te faire cette demande. Si tu peux envoyer le pseudo en MP à moi ou Kayato, ou même de préférence à un des animateurs "Intendance", ça s'rait chouette. Bon, tu peux aussi poster son nom de compte au vu et au su de tous  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Bon, tu peux aussi poster son nom de compte au vu et au su de tous


Promis, aucun mal ne lui sera fait  ::ninja::

----------


## doudou1408

> Promis, aucun mal ne lui sera fait


J'ai envoyé un MP, je suis pas fou  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> Bonjour a tous, après qu'on m'est demandé de poster içi, je le fait donc.
> 
> Serait-t-il possible d'inviter un ami dans la guilde? Il est pas méchant et a bien aimer la plupart des pseudos des canards présent hier soir  ( Surtout Charmidas )


INSTA RECRUTEMENT  :Cigare:

----------


## purEcontact

Il reste qui en animateur PvE ?
Je vois Seta se co de temps en temps mais les autres ?

Le message de guilde est dans 99% du temps orienté sur le 3W et je crois savoir que la plupart des canards passent pas sur le forum pour se tenir au courant des events PvE.
Du coup, on se retrouve à commencer un event de farm d'Orr à 22h30 alors qu'il était prévu à 20h30.

Quand quelqu'un souhaite faire un event pour le 3W, on peut prévoir ça à 3h du matin et ce sera dans le message de guilde.
Quand quelqu'un souhaite faire bouger les trucs en pve, on prévoit un event 3 semaines à l'avance et ce sera pas dans le message de guilde.

Attention, j'ai absolument rien contre le 3W mais faudrait arrêter d'être nombriliste et de croire que tout les canards ne vivent que pour le 3W.
Bref, désignez au moins des "Cadre PvE" pour que les canards qui  souhaitent suivre les évènements PvE aient des référents

----------


## Koops

Comme je te l'ai dit en chan guilde il existe une démarche simple et souvent très efficace c'est de demander poliment.

Les personnes pouvant modifier le message de guilde sont les suivantes: Animateurs, leads 3W.

Un petit whisp à l'une de ces personnes en demandant gentiment de rajouter l'event dans le message de guilde et ça aurait été fait en 5 minutes.

Après il y a effectivement une certaine pénurie de leads PvE mais ça il faudra en parler avec les hautes instances canardiennes  ::):

----------


## Charmide

> Attention, j'ai absolument rien contre le 3W mais faudrait arrêter d'être nombriliste et de croire que tout les canards ne vivent que pour le 3W.


C'est le cas de personne. 

T'as bien commencé ton message: y'a pas de PvE (et donc plus de W3), dans le message de guilde & autour, parce qu'il n'y a personne pour prendre des initiatives. 
J'ai dû lancer l'effet boule de neige pour l'event hier alors que je vais à Orr tous les 34 du mois  ::o: 

En attendant, si tu veux y mettre un truc, dans le message de guilde, suffit de demander. Y'a plein de gens avec des droits (des leads 3W surtout, parce que c'est là qu'on prend des initiatives)
Si tu l'avais fait, on l'aurait mit. C'est plus efficace que de _râler_ après coup que du PVE n'apparaisse pas par magie dans le message de guilde.

----------


## purEcontact

Constat accablant.
Il faut passer par un mec 3W pour faire lancer une initiative PvE.

----------


## Caf

> Il reste qui en animateur PvE ?
> Je vois Seta se co de temps en temps mais les autres ?
> 
> Le message de guilde est dans 99% du temps orienté sur le 3W et je crois savoir que la plupart des canards passent pas sur le forum pour se tenir au courant des events PvE.
> Du coup, on se retrouve à commencer un event de farm d'Orr à 22h30 alors qu'il était prévu à 20h30.
> 
> Quand quelqu'un souhaite faire un event pour le 3W, on peut prévoir ça à 3h du matin et ce sera dans le message de guilde.
> Quand quelqu'un souhaite faire bouger les trucs en pve, on prévoit un event 3 semaines à l'avance et ce sera pas dans le message de guilde.
> 
> ...


Je plussoie ce canards, il faudrait peut-être des lead pve ?
En évitant de supprimer la ligne concernant la carte 3W du jour il reste 4 lignes dispo pour les events.

Bien entendu s'il n'y a personne pour modifier le message de guilde ça va être difficile...

----------


## Ptit gras

Et on peut pas mettre purE en lead PvE puisqu'il se bouge ?

----------


## Koops

Ca impliquerai une refonte des grades avec pourquoi pas disparition de la notion d'animateurs pour remplacer par exemple par:

- Officiers (nom à définir)
- Leads 3W
- Anim PvE

Faisable mais faudrait que nos grands chefs en parle et s'accorde sur ce point.

----------


## Ptit gras

On peut pas juste passer purE au rang d'animateur cpc ? 
A la base il s'agit des gens motivés, pas d'un concours de personnalité ou de bienséance.
Enfin je dis ça comme ça moi...le PvE ça reste pour les PvEboyz  :Cigare:

----------


## Koops

Ptit gras > le rang animateur donne des droits extrêmement élevés je suppose que nos leads ne veulent pas les accorder à trop de monde  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Bah j'ai pas envie d'avoir tout les droits dans la guilde, c'est pour ça que je veux pas être animateur.
J'ai envie d'avoir le minimum nécessaire pour que les events que je lance aient une visibilité.
Que ce soit moi ou un autre qui s'en occupe d'ailleurs, je m'en moque, pourvu qu'il y ai une petite team -comme il y en a en 3W- pour animer le coté PvE -comme c'est déjà le cas en 3W-.

Attention, la phrase que vous allez pouvoir quote pour votre signature :
Comprenez bien qu'on est quelques uns à être jaloux de pas avoir le même "encadrement" que ceux jouant en 3W.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je vois pas le problème de passer purE en anim avec des droits. Il va pas voler dans la caisse, on a pas 12 ans et on le connait depuis un moment ici. Si purE souhaite un encadrement efficace en pve, selon moi il devrait pouvoir faire lui même cet encadrement puisqu'il est motivé par le jeu.
Après s'il est pas motivé par le poste c'est encore un autre débat.

----------


## Charmide

> Bah j'ai pas envie d'avoir tout les droits dans la guilde, c'est pour ça que je veux pas être animateur.
> J'ai envie d'avoir le minimum nécessaire pour que les events que je lance aient une visibilité.
> Que ce soit moi ou un autre qui s'en occupe d'ailleurs, je m'en moque, pourvu qu'il y ai une petite team -comme il y en a en 3W- pour animer le coté PvE -comme c'est déjà le cas en 3W-.
> 
> Attention, la phrase que vous allez pouvoir quote pour votre signature :
> Comprenez bien qu'on est quelques uns à être jaloux de pas avoir le même "encadrement" que ceux jouant en 3W.




Je soupçonne que ce soit surtout parce que du coup, ça serait plus dur de faire son chieur et de râler sur tout.  ::trollface:: 

Encore une fois c'est pas compliqué bowdel. Pas assez de lead et d'initiatives? Sois-en un et lances-en.
Tu tentes déjà avec tes events, que demander de plus?
Autrement, ça sert à rien de se plaindre, c'est pas comme ça que la situation changera et qu'il y aura d'un coup plus d'encadrement (parier sur le fait que des gens en aient marre de t'entendre et qu'ils se mettent soudain à faire des events PvE pour que t'arrêtes me semble peu indiqué).

Si c'est juste une question de message de guilde, j'ai jamais vu un seul instant où personne avec les droits n'était connecté. Et je vois pas qui refuserait de te les donner.
Autrement, les rangs on s'en moque un peu.

----------


## Odrhann

> Autrement, les rangs on s'en moque un peu.


Y a plus que des chefs, chef !  :B):

----------


## Caf

> Ca impliquerai une refonte des grades avec pourquoi pas disparition de la notion d'animateurs pour remplacer par exemple par:
> 
> - Officiers (nom à définir)
> - Leads 3W
> - Anim PvE
> 
> Faisable mais faudrait que nos grands chefs en parle et s'accorde sur ce point.


J'aime bien éviter les grades genre officier... ça veut rien dire, surtout chez cpc...
Mais si l'on pouvait avoir des leads Pve et bien ça serait pas mal, surtout que dans un soucis d'équité c'est plutôt cohérent.  ::):

----------


## Koops

Les officiers n'aurait pas une valeur militaire mais plutôt comme les gardiens du temple garant de l'esprit CPC et arbitre des conflits internes.

----------


## Say hello

Et aussi gardiens de la banque de guilde.  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

Le problème initial de ne pas ajouter "trop" de gens à des rangs est de 1/on est canards et les titres et autres ranafout mais bon ça on est tous d'accord, 2/pour les rangs avec des droits : c'est une crainte sur la banque. Non pas que quelqu'un tape dans la caisse, on se connait, mais plus de monde avec les droits multiplies le risque de piratage et vol dans la banque (c'est arrivé dans une autre guilde de GC il y a 2 mois, pfiout toute la banque envolée).

Sinon en causer ici, c'est bien, ça permet d'avoir une proposition solide et construite, mais aller directement sonner les cloches des intéressés qui ne sont pas forcément  l'affut du forum, ça avancera d'autant plus :my2cents:

----------


## purEcontact

> Sinon en causer ici, c'est bien, ça permet d'avoir une proposition solide et construite, mais aller directement sonner les cloches des intéressés qui ne sont pas forcément  l'affut du forum, ça avancera d'autant plus :my2cents:


Les "intéressés" sont 9 dont certains sont modérateurs actif sur le forum donc je doute qu'ils aient loupé le message.

----------


## Vaaahn

J'aimerais bien, je t'assure. Mais c'est pas la première fois que ça a été abordé ici, pas forcément récemment, et ça à toujours pas bougé ...

----------


## Caf

Mutinerie !

----------


## Wid



----------


## FragDamon

Bonjour ! Moi et un pote venont d'acquérir GW2 et on se demandait si il y avait moyen d'intégrer la guilde des canards afin de jouer avec des gens de qualitay et de bien déconner ? 
Nos noms de compte :
Fragdamon.3057 (moi)
Keiross.2645 (mon pote)

Si il faut wisp quelqu'un IG ou MP quelqu'un sur le forum pour rentrer dans la guilde je veux bien les noms :sefrottelesmains:

----------


## purEcontact

> 


^This...

... is my story.

----------


## Ptit gras

On peut rajouter une légende Charmide sur un des corps en bas ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Say hello

> ^This...
> 
> ... is my story.






Allégorie : _PurEcontact seul face au champs désolé du PvE._


 ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> On peut rajouter une légende Charmide sur un des corps en bas ?


Jamais §§

Purecontact veut amener de "l'encadrement" à des gens qui n'en ont pas (et qui en auraient si ils l'avaient voulu) et s'en sortent très bien sans. Je conteste cette allégorie libertaire.  ::o: 




> Bonjour ! Moi et un pote venont d'acquérir GW2 et on se demandait si il y avait moyen d'intégrer la guilde des canards afin de jouer avec des gens de qualitay et de bien déconner ? 
> Nos noms de compte :
> Fragdamon.3057 (moi)
> Keiross.2645 (mon pote)
> 
> Si il faut wisp quelqu'un IG ou MP quelqu'un sur le forum pour rentrer dans la guilde je veux bien les noms :sefrottelesmains:


Devrait pas avoir de problème vu que t'as l'air d'être un posteur régulier. Whisp un des animateurs (pas PVE, ils sont jamais là apparemment  ::trollface:: ) dont le nom est là-haut.

----------


## Kayato

un petit copié collé du topic GW2 général :

Et voilà, on est actuellement à 492 membres. Par contre on se retrouve avec un problème au niveau de la guilde retraité. Les retraités ce seront ceux qui ne jouent plus, or les invitations en attente sont limitées à 25 personnes.

Donc on ne va pas créer de guilde retraité par contre on va se noter de coté ceux que l'on va sortir de la guilde pour pouvoir les réintégrer rapidement sans étape de validation.

La règle est la suivante :
- rang canard + lieu inconnu = sorti de la guilde et mis dans le fichier excel pour future réintégration
- rang oignon + lieu inconnu = on a pris une photo de la liste des membres, si le statut est le même dans 2 semaines, ces membres seront sorti de la guilde tout simplement

La liste (qui va se faire progressivement dans les jours à venir) se trouve ici.

----------


## Odrhann

Au fait : comme je vais dépenser tout mon temps à remplir le coffre de guilde en nourriture des plus nutritives, j'ai droit à un titre rigolo ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Je t'accorde le droit d'accepter le titre de Petit Gros de la guilde si jamais on te le propose.

----------


## Ethelka

Arg, j'essaie de wisp des anim' pour rejoindre la guilde mais je tombe à chaque fois quand ils sont afk!  :B):

----------


## Kayato

> Arg, j'essaie de wisp des anim' pour rejoindre la guilde mais je tombe à chaque fois quand ils sont afk!


Essaye avec un mp sur le forum CPC comme demandé dans le premier post  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

PurE animateur, je vote pour !
Même que s'il a besoin de petites mains pour l'aider, je mettrai de l'huile de coude dans l'histoire !

----------


## Diwydiant

Je ne joue pas beaucoup, je ne connais pas encore toutes les mécaniques du jeu, mais je n'en pense pas moins.

:message-constructif:



 ::P:

----------


## Ethelka

Hop, merci pour l'invitation!  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Plusieurs personnes supplémentaires peuvent modifier les messages de guilde & accéder au coffre, histoire de simplifier et faciliter la gestion des events PvE.

Juste une chose très importante : que tous les gens qui peuvent accéder au coffre de guilde vérifient bien que leur mot de passe GW2 est unique, ou de le changer pour le rendre unique sinon. Les CDD ont perdu 40K comme ça. Si vous prenez un hack, vous pourrez récupérer votre compte, mais les sous perdus ne seront jamais recrédités.

----------


## Guitou

40k ?

----------


## Zepolak

40 Po pardon, trop joué à GW1, ça ressort encore quand je suis fatigué  :^_^:

----------


## Guitou

En parlant de sécurité je me suis demandé si on pouvait utiliser un authentificator pour gw2, apparemment oui :
https://en.support.guildwars2.com/ap...authentication

----------


## Lee Tchii

De toute façon, personne ne sait qui aurait obtenu des droits supplémentaires pour cause de nom de rang qu'on ne voudrait pas lâcher et qui était partagé, hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> De toute façon, personne ne sait qui aurait obtenu des droits supplémentaires pour cause de nom de rang qu'on ne voudrait pas lâcher et qui était partagé, hein


Tout le monde peut voir que le groupe Petit Poney vient de récupérer des droits absolument abusifs !

Tout est dans le panneau de guilde, rien n'est secret.

----------


## Lee Tchii

_*sort un panneau "humour"*_

De toute façon, pour éditer les messages de guilde, il faut au minimum demander à un animateur PvE. A Maderone et PurE de s'en occuper, donc *sifflote*.

----------


## purEcontact

Je viens de voir qu'on m'avait refilé un grade "Lead PvE".
C'est gentil, vraiment.
Mais ça tombe mal, vraiment.

<hs class="mylife">
Je suis entré en formation début décembre et quand je rentre le soir, j'ai pas spécialement envie de jouer à gw.
Du coup, je suis disponible qu'en week end et encore...
Je passe le soir sur mumble, je suis souvent sur un chan (seul ou avec phen) : si vous avez besoin de quelque chose, vous hésitez pas mais je reste pas tard (21h-22h max).
</hs>

Bref, pour résumé :
Si vous voulez ajouter un event dans le calendrier, demandez à maderone, skiant, zepo ou moi même.
Si vous voulez modifier le message de guilde, demandez aux leads 3W / petit poney / animateurs.
Si vous voulez autre chose, démerdez vous  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Kharon

Coucou les canards,

J'ai plusieurs choses à vous demander, en effet j'avais annoncé que je serais Away From Internet pendant quelques temps, et en fait ça va durer jusqu'en mars. Donc :
1/ Suis-je encore dans la guilde ( Naemis, voleuse) 
2/ Est-il possible d'être sur la liste des "joueurs retraité mais qui vont revenir alors on les ré-intégrera direct"
3/ Si il y avait une âme généreuse pour faire un petit résumé de ce que j'ai loupé (depuis le 1er octobre.....) : GW2 est il mort ? ça se passe comment en www ? la guilde ? toussa ...

Merci !

----------


## Ptit gras

3/ C'est pas mort et les nouvelles vont dans le bon sens. En 3W Vizu est toujours deuxième derrière le super-serveur blacktide. La guilde a régulièrement plus de 60 connectés en soirée  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Kharon, je vais me remettre à faire le ménage dans la guilde. Je n'ai pas fait la guilde retraité car pas de retour là dessus (en dehors des personnes non concernées  ::P: ). Par contre je met à jour le fichier excel, donc un simple mp à ton retour si tu n'es plus dedans et tu seras parmis nous de suite.

----------


## Tigermilk

Hello,

Après presque 3 mois d'effort pour faire vivre la guilde que j'ai rejoint à la release, on est pas plus de 5 connectés tout les soirs  ::(: 

Je me demandais si il y a avait moyen de vous rejoindre, histoire de faire de pouvoir McM dans de bonnes conditions et de faire quelques instances, malgré mon rythme de casual léger (3 soirs de jeu par semaine en moyenne). 

Actuellement je joue un Necro 80 avec pleins d'objet orange et des boobs sur Mer de Jade !

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense pas qu'il y ait spécialement de problèmes à ce niveau, mais est-ce que ça vaut pour toi ou pour toi et tes amis ?

----------


## Vaaahn

Nom du sujet ................................  Zepolak
Mode de fonctionnement choisi  ........  recrutement 
Etat du mode de fonctionnement  ......  activé

 ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

> *Mer de Jade*


ça doit être fnu le McM là-bas :P

----------


## Charmide

En même temps on s'était bien marrés quand on était tombé sur F-R en adversaire.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tigermilk

> Je pense pas qu'il y ait spécialement de problèmes à ce niveau, mais est-ce que ça vaut pour toi ou pour toi et tes amis ?


La c'est juste pour ma pomme !

Je serais co ce soir, je te wisp

----------


## asfel

Hello,

Je laisse juste un petit message pour connaitre les possibilités d'entrer dans la guilde CPC. Sachant que je suis inscrit sur le forum CPC depuis, hum longtemps ( j'ai cru comprendre que c'était un critère).
Je suis surtout intéressé par WvWvW  donc une guilde me paraît plutôt approprié et je suis sur le TS vizunah dès que je passe sur les champs de batailles.
Si jamais ce n'est pas possible ça serait sympa de me donner quelques pistes de guilde adéquat.

A++

----------


## Zepolak

Vu que tu es un vieux forumeur, ça ne devrait pas poser de soucis. Par contre, passe un coup ou deux sur le mumble CPC avant histoire de voir si l'ambiance en RvR te convient. C'est très CPC. Attention, le dimanche et le lundi, on s'essaye à un jeu un peu plus cadré. Un peu.

----------


## asfel

Ok je testerais mumble. Pour l'ambiance, a priori le lead de Caf ce soir sur TS était plutot sympa et conforme à ce que j'apprécie. Et puis l'ambiance CPC je connais un peu  ::o: )

----------


## Korbeil

> Vu que tu es un vieux forumeur, ça ne devrait pas poser de soucis. Par contre, passe un coup ou deux sur le mumble CPC avant histoire de voir si l'ambiance en RvR te convient. C'est très CPC. Attention, le dimanche et le lundi, on s'essaye à un jeu un peu plus cadré. Un peu.


"Un peu" ... :tousse:  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

> Ok je testerais mumble. Pour l'ambiance, a priori le lead de Caf ce soir sur TS était plutot sympa et conforme à ce que j'apprécie. Et puis l'ambiance CPC je connais un peu )


Le lead sur TS est plus calme que le lead Canard  ::P:

----------


## doudou1408

> Ok je testerais mumble. Pour l'ambiance, a priori le lead de Caf ce soir sur TS était plutot sympa et conforme à ce que j'apprécie. Et puis l'ambiance CPC je connais un peu )


Pour être un CPC assez discret, les soirs de RvR en guilde sont un vrai bonheur, disons que l'ambiance est bien là, et qu'on arrive a faire de beaux trucs ( comme hier soir ) tout en se marrant bien  ::):

----------


## Caf

> à priori le lead de Caf ce soir sur TS était plutot sympa et conforme à ce que j'apprécie.


Accepté sur le champ !!  :Cigare:

----------


## silence

Corruption, ban !§  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Bon, je viens de migrer d'un Fort Ranik désert à Place de Vizunah remplie de coins, du coup je viens mendier un recrutement.

A vot'bon coeur m'sieurs dames  :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

491, 492, 493, 494, 495, 496, 497, 498, 499, 500 ... ah non monsieur désolé on est complet  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

Il vous reste une pitite place pour moi ?

----------


## Maderone

y'en a encore 8, je viens de check

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tsss, tu aurais dû dire qu'il ne nous restait qu'une place et trouver des épreuves pour les départager.
Comme les faire résumer un épisode de MLP, leur demander leur avis sur les quaggans ou leur meilleure stratégie RvR pour faire des insignes en donjon ...

----------


## Maderone

Haha, bonne idée, on va prendre que les gens de bon goût... Donc on va virer 80% des joueurs déjà. 




> meilleure stratégie RvR pour faire des insignes en donjon


Hahaha ! J'attends de voir

----------


## Hasunay

Peut-on considérer les avatars de poney comme une preuve de bon gout ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Toutafay ! Comment oses-tu en douter  ::o:

----------


## olih

Je serais plus pour les éradiquer au lance flamme  :tired: .

----------


## Anita Spade

C'est bien une réflexion d'ingénieur ça.  ::P: 
Sinon j'ai testé MLP, c'est pas si mal après tout, ça se laisse regarder, et en plus ya un épisode où on voit des poneys The Big Lebowski.

----------


## Thorkel

Bon, je crois que je suis en pleine démence, je nage dans la décadence la plus profonde...en effet, j'ai décidé de postuler pour rejoindre la guilde!
Seul survivant actif de ma petite guilde, je préfère arborer les couleurs d'une guilde active et sympathique (même si je resterai membre de ma guilde originelle).

C'était le flash info inutile.

----------


## Zepolak

Faut voir avec Kayato en MP !

En attendant de mettre à jour la liste des animateurs qui est cité dans la première page...

----------


## Thorkel

Oui je sais  :;): . Je mettais cela juste en tant qu'info générale inutile.

Mais merci :;): 


Edit: demande envoyée à Kayato hier soir par MP et via le jeu.
En attente ;p

----------


## Tigermilk

Merci pour l'invitation dans la guilde  ::): 

Par contre Vizunah Square est complet, donc je peux pas vous rejoindre pour le moment... Y'a pas des heures ou ça se débloque ? (milieu de la nuit, 6h du mat', etc)

----------


## Charmide

Si c'est comme à la release (j'pense pas que ça ait changé), ça se débloque bien en heure creuse  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Un canard du forum a le même soucis que toi Tiger.
J'aimerais bien lui donner des indications d'heures ou de jour pour savoir quand tenter de nous rejoindre sur Vizunah mais voilà ...
Une idée ? Ou c'est comme la file d'attente de W3 ?

----------


## Charmide

Si c'est aussi comme à la release, y'a pas d'autres solutions qu'attendre tard dans la nuit (disons 2 ou 3h). Je vérifierai la prochaine fois que j'en ai l'occasion.

----------


## Zepolak

Ça devrait se tasser vu qu'on se prend un double focus considérable en RvR, ça va faire partir les gens qui sont venus sur le serveur pour la gagne (c'est à dire probablement des migrations qui ont eu lieu mercredi/jeudi dernier - voir le week-end dernier ?). Faut attendre 7j par rapport à ces migrations.

----------


## Thorkel

Merci pour l'invitation dans la guilde! vais aller joyeusement plomber les stats !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Korbeil

> Merci pour l'invitation dans la guilde! vais aller joyeusement plomber les stats !


T'inquiète i'a déjà du monde pour faire ça  ::P:

----------


## Silent

Hello,

Je me demandais s'il restait encore un peu de place dans la guilde car j'aimerais vous rejoindre.
Je suis assez orienté pve, mais j'ai besoin de faire pas mal de 3W afin de compléter toutes mes petites barres d'achievements... 
Et tant qu'a faire du 3W autant le faire des gens sérieux, sympa et toussa ...  ::P: 
Y a quelqu'un de particulier a contacter IG?
V'la déjà mon nom de compte au cas ou : Taelha.5107

----------


## Korbeil

*montre Kayato du doigt*

----------


## dragou

* Coupe le doigt de Korbeil car montrer du doigt, c'est mal!!!*

----------


## Tynril

Salut et bienvenue !

Le mieux est d'envoyer un MP sur ce forum à Kayato qui se fera un plaisir de t'inviter dans la guilde. Par contre, en ce moment, on flirte avec la limite des 500, mais il y a certainement un nettoyage de prévu, ou quelques places restantes. Dans le pire des cas, c'est une question de jours.

----------


## Silent

Merci à vous deux.

----------


## Korbeil

> Salut et bienvenue !
> 
> Le mieux est d'envoyer un MP sur ce forum à Kayato qui se fera un plaisir de t'inviter dans la guilde. Par contre, en ce moment, on flirte avec la limite des 500, mais il y a certainement un nettoyage de prévu, ou quelques places restantes. Dans le pire des cas, c'est une question de jours.


Il a fait un petit nettoyage hier justement  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Ah, j'avais raté ça, c'est cool !  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Disons qu'on va accentuer le nettoyage très bientôt. Je communique sur tout cela dans la soirée  ::):

----------


## gnouman

Membre actif ? 

Correspond à quel critère ? 

Une personne peut-être-"actif" juste par sa présence en ligne et ne jamais dire bonjour,  grouper, ou participer à la vie de la guilde?

----------


## Maximelene

Difficile je pense de trier les gens "actifs" dans une guilde de quasi 500 membres sans des critères fiables tel que la fréquence de connexion.

----------


## Kayato

En fait on s'est basé sur une seule donnée (comme je l'explique dans le premier post d'ailleurs) : le lieu de localisation d'un membre. Si ce dernier se trouve en lieu inconnu cela fait en général longtemps qu'il ne s'est pas connecté. De plus avec le fichier excel dans lequel je liste les personnes que je supprime, en cas d'erreur je peux immédiatement réintégrer un canard.

----------


## Korbeil

> En fait on s'est basé sur une seule donnée (comme je l'explique dans le premier post d'ailleurs) : le lieu de localisation d'un membre. Si ce dernier se trouve en lieu inconnu cela fait en général longtemps qu'il ne s'est pas connecté. De plus avec le fichier excel dans lequel je liste les personnes que je supprime, en cas d'erreur je peux immédiatement réintégrer un canard.


C'est 2 semaines je crois ?

----------


## Kayato

D'après nos observations oui, mais on n'a rien trouvé de concret sur le sujet.

Mais comme je le dis, chaque suppression de guilde est loin d'être définitive, c'est surtout pour avoir de la clarté sur les membres encore présent.

----------


## Anita Spade

_Kayato observant la liste de Guilde. (Allégorie)_

----------


## Kayato

::XD::

----------


## Maximelene

Il tire la tronche Kayato.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est con mais...

Si j'avais arrêté pendant 3 mois du jour au lendemain (ça m'est arrivé sur GW), et que je me reconnectais en jeu, je m'attendrais à être viré de ma guilde. Certes.

Je me connecte donc et je lance l'écran de guilde. Et là, pincement au coeur, je me suis fait en effet viré. Juste un peu de tristesse. Sauf que ça se joue pas à grand-chose la différence entre un mec qui relance le jeu pour de bon et celui qui passe juste pour voir. Jamais personne ne pensera à aller sur le forum CPC, comprendre que la guilde a besoin de faire tourner les effectifs actifs. La personne se retrouvera sans guilde et plus que probablement ne restera pas en jeu plus d'une-deux journées...

Ça demande une organisation considérable de mettre en place des guildes de retraités, mais je suis sûr que ça permettrait de récupérer plusieurs de nos coins-coins sur le long-terme. Parce qu'ils verraient que dans les faits, ils ont jamais été abandonnés sur le bord de la chaussée.

Edit : oui c'est con...

----------


## Skiant

[HS]
Je l'ai vu y'a pas longtemps le film Dredd de 2012, et ben il est vraiment moins mauvais que le précédent, d'ailleurs.
Ça reste de l'action décérébrée qui cherche le superlatif tout le temps, mais ça m'a pas tué autant de neurones que la version Stallonienne.
[/HS]

----------


## Maderone

Zepo, comment vous comptez faire alors ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Zepo, comment vous comptez faire alors ?


Actuellement, quand Kayato déguilde une personne pour laisser de l'espace aux nouveaux, il le fait comme il l'a dit en notant dans une feuille excel les personnes en question, histoire de pouvoir les reguilder sans validation ultérieure.

Les guildes de retraités, c'est... C'est de créer des guildes où on invite les gens déguildés de CPC en mettant un message de guilde clair. Sauf que c'est limité à 25 personnes par guilde. C'est peu. C'est peu parce que chacun peut avoir max 25 guildes.

----------


## Tynril

J'aime bien l'idée de la guilde de retraités, je suis assez d'accord avec toi Zepo.

Pour le soucis de taille, on peut mettre 50 personnes dans une guilde fraichement créée, et on passe à 200 personnes pour la somme de 20 pièces d'argent (4po20 pour monter à 500). C'est assez raisonnable non ?
Le seul truc c'est que je sais pas pendant combien de temps quelqu'un peut rester "Invité" dans une guilde, si au bout d'un moment l'invitation s'invalide ou pas...

----------


## Zepolak

Eh bien avec ta dernière phrase, tu soulève un point important auquel on n'avait même pas pensé.

Parce que l'idée a explosé en vol quand on tombé sur la fameuse limitation des 25 invitations en attente. Et forcément, les mecs absents ne vont pas accepter...

Edit : la première guilde de retraités était carrément classe quoi : Les Canards Flingueurs [CF]

----------


## Thorkel

A partir du moment ou la personne a la possibilité de réintégrer la guilde dès son retour, ce n'est pas un gros problème de les déguilder. Certes cela peut faire un pincement au coeur de voir que l'on s'est fait *jeter comme un malpropre*, n'empêche que c'est normal et il n'y a rien de personnel.

Si certains trouvent leur réconfort dans le fait de savoir leur personnage inactif dans une guilde de retraités, pourquoi pas. Maintenant quand on joue, on est guildé, quand on joue pas, peu importe, j'ai envie de dire...

----------


## Tynril

Ah ouais, 25 invitations c'est rude comme limite...

Sinon, il y a peut-être le courrier ? J'ai l'impression que le "timer" de suppression d'un courrier ne commence que lorsque l'utilisateur se connecte pour le recevoir. Si c'est le cas, on peut toujours envoyer une jolie lettre expliquant que voilà, il était très certainement un gentil canard aimé de tous, mais que son absence prolongée nous à obligé à l'écarter de l'enclot pour éviter les mauvaises odeurs dans le voisinage, mais que s'il désire revenir, ça sera avec plaisir pour peu qu'il se dépoussière un peu et contacte un animateur.

Bon évidemment, il y a peut-être une autre limite ou une auto-suppression qui fonctionne même quand le courrier n'est pas lu. Dans ce cas, on peut utiliser une feinte assez pénible pour l'animateur en charge, mais qui pourrait fonctionner tout de même... On met un attachement avec le courrier. Je crois que si un courrier avec un attachement vient à expirer, celui-ci est retourné à l’expéditeur... Qui peut en renvoyer un. Mais c'est chiant.

----------


## Maximelene

Le problème, comme le dit Zepolak, c'est que la personne ne pensera pas forcément à recontacter les organisateurs pour se faire reguilder, et donc on l'aura "perdue". Je me doute bien qu'il ne s'agira pas d'une minorité, mais ça risque de mettre des gens à l'écart, et ça c'est forcément dommage.




> [HS]
> Je l'ai vu y'a pas longtemps le film Dredd de 2012, et ben il est vraiment moins mauvais que le précédent, d'ailleurs.
> Ça reste de l'action décérébrée qui cherche le superlatif tout le temps, mais ça m'a pas tué autant de neurones que la version Stallonienne.
> [/HS]


Vu il y a deux jours, et effectivement, c'est sympa à voir. Décérébré, assez cliché, mais très sympa (et, au moins une fois, assez drôle  ::P: ).

----------


## Tynril

Autre idée : on invite tous les canards dans une des guilde de canard retraités en même temps que dans la guilde active. Lorsqu'une absence prolongée est constatée, on retire le canard de la guilde active mais il reste dans la guilde de retraités. Une fois une guilde de retraités pleine, on en crée une nouvelle, etc. L’inconvenant c'est que ça ne marche pas pour les canards qui sont déjà inactifs, mais c'est une solution applicable pour tous les canards actuels et futurs. En plus, les animateurs peuvent rester GMs de toutes les guildes de retraités, et ça devient facile pour un revenant d'en contacter un (dès fois que tous ceux qu'il connaissait de son temps soient disparus depuis), voir pour un animateur de voir qu'un canard retraité est revenu (puisqu'il ne sera plus en "Lieu Inconnu" dans la guilde de retraités), et de le réinviter proactivement dans la guilde active.

My two cents.

----------


## Kayato

Mouais je suis tout de même moyennement convaincu par la guilde de retraité. Je suis d'accord que ca peut être fun, mais tous les canards qui sont dans la guilde le sont car ils se sont inscrits par le forum.

Je pense que le canard qui se reconnecte 3 mois plus tard vu qu'il est sur le forum aura le réflexe de passer par ici s'il n'est plus dans la guilde.

On peut tenter le message par mp en jeu, mais il faut savoir qu'on a environ une centaine de personne au minimum à sortir, c'est déjà bien long de noter les gens dans un fichier excel.

----------


## Skiant

> Le problème, comme le dit Zepolak, c'est que la personne ne pensera pas forcément à recontacter les organisateurs pour se faire reguilder, et donc on l'aura "perdue". Je me doute bien qu'il ne s'agira pas d'une minorité, mais ça risque de mettre des gens à l'écart, et ça c'est forcément dommage.


Perso, ça doit être mes gènes de connard arrogant qui parlent, mais à partir du moment où la guilde CPC a toujours eu pour vocation de rassembler la communauté qui existait sur le forum, j'vois pas trop en quoi ça serait dommage de perdre un mec qui pense même pas à regarder le forum ou au moins venir dire "Hey merde j'suis plus dans la guilde !".

----------


## Zepolak

> Perso, ça doit être mes gènes de connard arrogant qui parlent, mais à partir du moment où la guilde CPC a toujours eu pour vocation de rassembler la communauté qui existait sur le forum, j'vois pas trop en quoi ça serait dommage de perdre un mec qui pense même pas à regarder le forum ou au moins venir dire "Hey merde j'suis plus dans la guilde !".


Je comprends ton point de vue sauf que c'est peut-être justement une des raisons qui font que cette guilde perdure. C'est qu'on a tenté d'y inclure un peu plus d'empathie et de relationnel, et de tentative de percevoir comment telle ou telle situation serait vécue par untel ou tel autre. Non pas que tout a été couronné de succès mais la situation est plutôt pas mauvaise.




> On peut tenter le message par mp en jeu, mais il faut savoir qu'on a environ une centaine de personne au minimum à sortir, c'est déjà bien long de noter les gens dans un fichier excel.


Avec un copper en attaché, ça peut être pas mal ! Juste un message copié-coller, ça rajoute 2 étapes quoi. Y a de la chair fraîche prête à faire du travail à la chaîne je suis sûr  ::): 

C'est vraiment une bonne idée je trouve en fait. Le message a pas besoin d'être ultra long manière, juste la raison du pourquoi et l'invitation a se manifester sur le forum pour revenir !

----------


## Kayato

Ca ne m'empêche pas de continuer mon travail. Il ne reste plus qu'à envoyer un message à tout ceux qui sont dans le fichier excel. N'ayant pas de double écran, je ne me chargerai pas de cet envoi de mail. A voir avec les nouveaux animateurs *:teasing:*

----------


## Zepolak

Oui clairement, le temps ne presse pas forcément pour les anciens virés. Pour les nouveaux, tu sais que tu peux faire un clic-droit -> envoyer un message pour les mecs ? 

Oui la question peut paraître évidente mais y a parfois des trucs ultra-évident que les gens découvrent assez tard  ::):

----------


## Tynril

Et les guildes de retraités pour canards actifs, pour prévenir le problème dans le futur ? Z'en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ou informer les canards, dans la charte ou ailleurs, que si pour des raisons qu'ils n'ont pas à donner, ils sont au courant d'une future et longue absence, ils migrent d'eux-même en avance dans la guilde retraités pour ne quitter IC qu'au moment de leur départ effectif ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Et les guildes de retraités pour canards actifs, pour prévenir le problème dans le futur ? Z'en pensez quoi ?


Eh mais c'est pas con ça !

Demander aux canards de rejoindre une guilde "inutile", dans laquelle ils seront toujours s'ils se font virer de la guilde principale, ça peut être pas mal !

(j'veux être un Canard Flingueur moi, j'ai un goût de pomme !  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Tynril

> Autre idée : on invite tous les canards dans une des guilde de canard retraités en même temps que dans la guilde active. Lorsqu'une absence prolongée est constatée, on retire le canard de la guilde active mais il reste dans la guilde de retraités. Une fois une guilde de retraités pleine, on en crée une nouvelle, etc. L’inconvenant c'est que ça ne marche pas pour les canards qui sont déjà inactifs, mais c'est une solution applicable pour tous les canards actuels et futurs. En plus, les animateurs peuvent rester GMs de toutes les guildes de retraités, et ça devient facile pour un revenant d'en contacter un (dès fois que tous ceux qu'il connaissait de son temps soient disparus depuis), voir pour un animateur de voir qu'un canard retraité est revenu (puisqu'il ne sera plus en "Lieu Inconnu" dans la guilde de retraités), et de le réinviter proactivement dans la guilde active.
> 
> My two cents.


Je m'auto-quote vu que le post de Maximelene me fait penser que ce message est passé à la trappe.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ben pour moi, ce message était effectivement passé à la trappe  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

Ben en fait, je trouvais l'idée géniale, jusqu'à ce que je touche du doigt la limite des 5 guildes par joueur. Ça va très vite si tu rajoutes les guilde organisationnelles. En l'occurence, j'ai notamment Grand Cross [GC], Vizunah NightWatch [NUIT]. Rajoute la guilde personnelle et CPC et ça commence à faire peu de place pour la guilde d'amis.  ::wacko:: 
D'ailleurs, vu que je veux lancer une guilde spécialisée de voleurs/assassins sur le McM, ça fait chier. Breeeef...

----------


## Maximelene

5 guildes par joueur seulement ? C'est un peu con.

Bon, perso j'ai pas d'amis, je suis que dans deux guildes, donc ça va, mais j'imagine que les gens sociables (j'imagine seulement  ::ninja:: ) doivent souffrir de cette limite.

----------


## Tynril

D'où vient cette limite de 5 guildes par compte ? Je n'ai pas réussi à la retrouver ni en jeu, ni sur le Wiki. C'est un truc que tu as testé et validé ?

----------


## Zepolak

Essaye de te faire inviter dans une guilde quant tu en a 5, ça fait une erreur au mec qui te le propose. Je ne me rappelle plus avec certitude mais je pense que la capacité d'en créer une ne m'est plus offerte de la même façon.

----------


## Maderone

Oui oui, la limite est réelle.

Je crois que celui qui essaye de t'inviter reçoit un message comme quoi il ne peut pas à cause de la limite.

----------


## gnouman

C'est surtout très con de ne plus avoir un système d'alliance comme dans GW1, sa résoudrait pas mal de problèmes.

----------


## Kayato

Chers canards, chères canardes, chers canetons

J'ai l'honneur de vous dévoiler votre *nouvelle* team d'animateurs qui vous accompagnera en début 2013.

Je tiens dans un premier à remercier tous les anciens animateurs qui nous ont bien aidés lors de ces premiers mois.

A mes cotés vient me rejoindre *Tynril*, je ne serai donc plus le seul responsable des invitations en guilde. Nous travaillerons également à faire vivre la guilde avec les autres animateurs et à régler les conflits qui heureusement sont rares.

Coté WvW, *Charmide* rejoint *Zepolak* pour gérer tout notre développement que ce soit dans CPC ou dans Grand Cross. Ils répondront également à toute les questions que vous pouvez vous poser sur ce mode de jeu.

Enfin vous les attendiez, voici une toute nouvelle équipe PvE composée de la crème de la crème : *Maderone, Lee Tchii et Maximelene*.
Je compte sur eux pour continuer à faire vivre la flamme de cette guilde pour les passionnés de donjon ou autre sortie entre palmipèdes.

Nous conservons tout de même un rang intermédiaire pour tous les gens qui continuent à créer des évènements et à faire vivre la guilde. Je tiens d'ailleurs à les remercier pour tout le travaille qu'ils fournissent au quotidien.

Ce *fichier* résume la totalité des contacts.

----------


## Zepolak

La plus grande différence entre les animateurs et les leads PvP/PvE/nom à trouver, c'est qu'ils ont accès à la gestion des rangs de guilde et in fine peuvent au pire du pire virer les gens de la guilde si tout le reste a échoué.

En cela, ils sont les "modérateurs" de la guilde et il ne faut pas hésiter à aller les consulter. Et de préférence avant que la situation ne dégénère.

Sachez aussi que les animateurs ne sont rien d'autre que des canards normaux qui déclarent accepter de passer plus de temps au service des autres. Ce n'est en aucun cas une autorisation à faire des bêtises et surtout, ils ne sont pas au-dessus des régles de la communauté. À ce titre, les conflits impliquant un joueur et un animateur, qui n'arriveront j'espère jamais, seront réglés comme si l'animateur était un coin-coin lambda.

----------


## purEcontact

Faut que je check si je suis encore dans la guilde  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maximelene

On a sauté sur l'occasion de te virer dès que tu ne t'es pas connecté pendant 24h  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Edit : j'ai rien dis.

Les animateurs (nouveaux et anciens) : vérifiez votre boite MP.

----------


## Darkh

> *Un canard du forum* a le même soucis que toi Tiger.
> J'aimerais bien lui donner des indications d'heures ou de jour pour savoir quand tenter de nous rejoindre sur Vizunah mais voilà ...
> Une idée ? Ou c'est comme la file d'attente de W3 ?


Et il y est finalement parvenu.

Lee Tchii m’a introduit au jeu, attisant ma curiosité et me poussant à l’acheter quelques mois plus tard (oui, je suis un peu lent). Je compte donc envoyer un MP au manitou du recrutement et faire une présentation laconique ici même.

Charmide me connais déjà vaguement pour l’avoir légèrement asticoté sur le topic Mass Effect 3 (mais c’est de bonne guerre  ::trollface:: ) et pour les autres, sachez juste que je suis quelqu’un qui aborde les MMO avec un certain recul. Aucun n’a su me capter plus de quelques semaines mais je ne me revendique pas non plus d’une vaste expérience en la matière. Pour le moment, j’apprécie l’introduction au jeu et sa légèreté apparente mais j’aime aussi prendre les choses à mon rythme (oui, je suis un peu lent (bis)), donc je suis un peu décontenancé par les rushs spontanés tels que celui de ce que certains appellent « la quotidienne » et du petit Puzzle Jump que l’on a mené hier avec Lee Tchii, Amande et Dodaï.

----------


## Charmide

> sachez juste que je suis quelqu’un qui aborde les MMO avec un certain recul. Aucun n’a su me capter plus de quelques semaines mais je ne me revendique pas non plus d’une vaste expérience en la matière.


Fais gaffe, attiré par le concept et la découverte d'univers j'ai à peu près fait tous les MMOs de l'histoire de la création, mais quelques semaines ça devait aussi être mon record... 
Eh bien je suis encore là  ::o: 

Ouelcome en tout cas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Pour le moment, j’apprécie l’introduction au jeu et sa légèreté apparente mais j’aime aussi prendre les choses à mon rythme (oui, je suis un peu lent (bis)), donc je suis un peu décontenancé par les rushs spontanés tels que celui de ce que certains appellent « la quotidienne » et du petit Puzzle Jump que l’on a mené hier avec Lee Tchii, Amande et Dodaï.


Vasy  ::o:  Fait-moi passer pour une mauvaise anim tant que tu y es ! (A peine un jour et déjà des critiques ...)
Les succès quotidiens sont des moyens simples de gagner plein d'Xp par jour tout en jouant sur les bases de la dynamique de ce jeu à savoir les récoltes et les events. On peut aussi voir les types d'ennemis comme une obligation de s’entraîner à affronter différentes tactiques.
Et le puzzle jump, je vous ai montré l'entrée et je vous ai laissé galérer, niarck.
Promis, je te montre la banque à ta prochain connexion :x

----------


## Caf

Je proteste il y a un animateur WwW fantôme qu'on ne voit plus du tout. Et un autre qui fait que des donjons avec les autres animateurs Pve.  ::ninja:: 

Et on a aucunes informations sur les Leader 3W et Leader PvE qui sont largement plus actif, tssstssstssss. C'est comme dans la vie les boss on les voit jamais pendant que les vrai, les durs, les tatoués eux triment jour et nuit  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> (A peine un jour et déjà des critiques ...)


Vous gênez surtout pas !!  ::trollface:: 

Le bizutage, c'est pas que pour les rangs d'oignon gniii  :^_^:

----------


## Darkh

> Vasy  Fait-moi passer pour une mauvaise anim tant que tu y es ! (A peine un jour et déjà des critiques ...)
> Les succès quotidiens sont des moyens simples de gagner plein d'Xp par jour tout en jouant sur les bases de la dynamique de ce jeu à savoir les récoltes et les events. On peut aussi voir les types d'ennemis comme une obligation de s’entraîner à affronter différentes tactiques.
> Et le puzzle jump, je vous ai montré l'entrée et je vous ai laissé galérer, niarck.
> Promis, je te montre la banque à ta prochain connexion :x


Figure-toi que ce seul élément qu'il aurait été utile de me montrer, je l'ai cherché et découvert comme un grand. Tu sais, juste avant de te croiser dans un champ pour noob sans que tu me reconnaisse... Rappel-moi, comment t'as décroché ton job d'animatrice déjà ?  ::(: 

...
...
...

 ::P: 

Blague à part, je me plais bien mais je suis trop habitué aux ambiances un peu intimistes qui forcent les joueurs à s'aligner sur le rythme du plus lent (mais pas forcément le moins utile). Pour un début, c'est peut-être un peu violent de voir que toute l'équipe est allée rusher un event dans une zone à risque pour mon niveau, me laissant derrière en train de faire de la place dans mon maigre inventaire... Résultat des courses : abattu par une paire de bandits spawnant sous mes pieds pendants que je minais de l'argent sur le chemin pour vous rejoindre. Je pense qu'il s'agit plus d'un temps d'habituation nécessaire pour moi que d'une critique constructive.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah ? Je me souviens quand tu es mort pendant un event mais pas quand tu es allé miner de l'argent ...
(Il se plaint mais il a survécu sans trop de soucis à la chaine d'event des Collines de Kesse, du nord de la zone au sud jusqu'au Boss centaure en étant au niveau 16 ! Une bonne recrue)
Cet oignon est de mauvaise foi  ::o:  on était quand même 5 à lui servir de gardes du corps !

----------


## Zepolak

T'as pas fini de creuver Darkh  ::trollface:: 
La mort n'étant pas du tout pénalisante de toute façon, on s'en fiche. Demande à tous les gens qui sautent des falaises... Même en RvR  ::trollface::

----------


## Thorkel

> T'as pas fini de creuver Darkh 
> La mort n'étant pas du tout pénalisante de toute façon, on s'en fiche. Demande à tous les gens qui sautent des falaises... Même en RvR


On ne *saute pas des falaises*, on essaie d'implémenter le parachute.

*hum*

----------


## Lee Tchii

(Mais Zepo, chut !  ::o:  Je comptais lui faire le coup de "D'ici on peut sauter, ça passe !")

----------


## Darkh

Hélas, je suis un canard, pas un cochon. Donc pas la peine d'essayer de me prendre pour un jambon ! Lee Tchii, t'es une bien piètre garde du corps si t'as pas remarqué que je suis bel et bien mort durant cette chaîne d'event lors de la situation que j'ai décris plus haut.  ::(:

----------


## Skiant

> Je comprends ton point de vue sauf que c'est peut-être justement une des raisons qui font que cette guilde perdure. C'est qu'on a tenté d'y inclure un peu plus d'empathie et de relationnel, et de tentative de percevoir comment telle ou telle situation serait vécue par untel ou tel autre. Non pas que tout a été couronné de succès mais la situation est plutôt pas mauvaise.


Ouais, mais vous avez pas d'outils pour vous faciliter le taf, à part ce forum, pour communiquer avec les gens qui sont pas là. Et à moins de mettre en place un truc qui vous simplifie l'envoi de MP pour prévenir un mec qui a été viré, faire du social comme tu le recommande ça va vous prendre des lustres.

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse se permettre de faire chier les rares personnes qui se bougent pour faire tourner la guilde en leur demandant de se taper une telle tâche à la main.
Donc je comprends aussi ton point de vue, mais je préfère privilégier les gens qui sont actifs dans la guilde et qui y investissent du temps aux personnes qui reviendront peut-être éventuellement quand ils en auront l'envie.

----------


## Charmide

Pour un ménage global c'est sûrement très lourd, après si on se contente de mettre de côté quelques personnes qu'on est capable de contacter par MP, de temps en temps quand y'a besoin de place, c'est peut-être gérable.. ?

----------


## Skiant

> Pour un ménage global c'est sûrement très lourd, après si on se contente de mettre de côté quelques personnes qu'on est capable de contacter par MP, de temps en temps quand y'a besoin de place, c'est peut-être gérable.. ?


C'est pas tant le volume mais la fréquence à laquelle ça sera fait. Aux dernières nouvelles, on flirtait clairement avec la limite des 500, ce qui veut dire qu'il va falloir faire le ménage de façon constante... Donc ça implique une charge constante sur le dos des pauvres mecs qui ont bien voulu donner de leur temps.

----------


## Kayato

Maintenant que Tynril est avec moi, on va accélérer le nettoyage afin d'avoir une réelle idée de ce qui compose la guilde CPC.

----------


## Maximelene

> une réelle idée de ce qui compose la guilde CPC.


Des boulets, des fainéants, des rageux, des mendiants, des poneys...

Et pire que tout : des joueurs RvR !  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Des boulets, des fainéants, des rageux, des mendiants, des poneys, *des roux*...
> 
> Et pire que tout : des joueurs RvR !


*Fixed*  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Les joueurs RvR sont donc pires que des roux ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'avais une autre réponse faisant appel à un topic désormais banni, mais j'me suis dit que c'était pas classe de troller en étant anim !
Sale confrère va !  ::o:

----------


## Thorkel

> Les joueurs RvR sont donc pires que des roux ?


De loin !


(non, pas comme Alain ! ---> [])

----------


## Lee Tchii

Puisque c'est comme ça Darkh, ce soir je vais animer un donjon ! Na !  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Je proteste il y a un animateur WwW fantôme qu'on ne voit plus du tout. Et un autre qui fait que des donjons avec les autres animateurs Pve. 
> 
> Et on a aucunes informations sur les Leader 3W et Leader PvE qui sont largement plus actif, tssstssstssss. C'est comme dans la vie les boss on les voit jamais pendant que les vrai, les durs, les tatoués eux triment jour et nuit


Le jour où je n'aurais plus les grosses conneries de Caf' à gérer, je pourrais enfin jouer à GW2. J'ai hâte !

----------


## Darkh

> Puisque c'est comme ça Darkh, ce soir je vais animer un donjon ! Na !


Ça tombe bien, ça me permettra de rattraper mon retard sur le scénario ou bien de me balader dans la vallée de la reine d'où tu t'es empressée de m'extirper !  ::ninja:: 

Ou bien taquiner du ME3...

----------


## Caf

> Le jour où je n'aurais plus les grosses conneries de Caf' à gérer, je pourrais enfin jouer à GW2. J'ai hâte !


Sauf que j'ai souvent raison. On va pas rentrer dans les détails hein, je pense qu'on peut s'éviter ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Sauf que j'ai souvent raison. On va pas rentrer dans les détails hein, je pense qu'on peut s'éviter ça.


Oui, les prophéties auto-réalisatrices ont un certain charme je dois avouer. Dommage que la plupart d'entre elles sont destructrices.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je trouve vraiment dommage que ce topic se perde dans les limbes de cette sous section.
Et je verrais bien les pages blanches CPC ici, plutôt qu'avec les pages jaunes :crosstopic:
Mais ce n'est que mon avis personnel ...

----------


## belreinuem

Bonjour,

contre toute attente je joue toujours a Guild wars 2, ce qui me surprend moi meme vu que j'ai plutot tendance a souvent changer de jeux.

Du coup je suis plutot interressé a rejoindre une guilde et vu que pour une fois il semble qu'une guilde Canard PC reste active je serais interressé pour la rejoindre.


Du coup j'ai une question, comment on fait pour rejoindre la guilde?

----------


## Kayato

Les infos sur le premier post  ::): 

(Un mp à Tynril ou moi).

----------


## belreinuem

Merci, j'avais lu le premier post mais j'ai du manquer l'info  ::): 
Je ferais ca ce soir ou pendant le Week-end.

----------


## atavus

> Les joueurs RvR sont donc pires que des roux ?


Correct.




> Des boulets, des fainéants, des rageux, des mendiants, *des joueurs RvR*...
> 
> Et pire que tout : *des roux !*


*Truly fixed.*

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards !

Comme vous le savez, on flirte dangereusement avec la limite des 500 membres en ce moment. Je vais donc procéder à une opération de mise à la retraite dans les semaines à venir. Ça va se faire en deux étapes :

*Demain, le 26 février*, je vais mettre à la retraite tous nos membres du rang Oignon, en status "Lieu Inconnu" depuis 20 jours ou plus (c'est à dire qui étaient en "Lieu Inconnu" le 6/2/13, et qui le seront encore demain). Ça ne concerne à priori qu'une petite dizaine de personnes, mais ça permettra de continuer à gérer les nouveaux arrivants en attendant la seconde vague.

De plus, toujours demain, tous les Canards en status "Lieu Inconnu" depuis 20 jours ou plus (voir ci-dessus) seront passés au rang d'Oignon, et *dans une dizaine de jours*, s'ils sont toujours en "Lieu Inconnu", ils seront également mis à la retraite.

*Si vous avez été déguildé* mais que vous revenez en jeu, adressez moi un simple MP sur ce forum ou un message en jeu, vous serez immédiatement reguildé sans autre formalité.

----------


## Guitou

> De plus, toujours demain, tous les Canards en status "Lieu Inconnu" depuis 20 jours ou *plus moins* (voir ci-dessus) seront passés au rang d'Oignon, et *dans une dizaine de jours*, s'ils sont toujours en "Lieu Inconnu", ils seront également mis à la retraite.


Non ?

----------


## dragou

> Non ?


Non.

Si c'était moins, on ferait le grand vide je pense ^^.

----------


## Tynril

Non, 20 jours ou plus  ::): 

J'ai listé il y a 20 jours tous les canards et leurs status, et je vais voir tous ceux qui étaient en "Lieu Inconnu" à ce moment là et qui le sont encore. Ça me dit qu'ils sont en "Lieu Inconnu" depuis au moins 20 jours, mais peut-être plus.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Non ?


Donc toi tu veux virer tous les gens ayant été actifs ces 20 derniers jours, et ne laisser que ceux qu'on n'a pas vu ce mois-ci ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Mouais j'avais ptet lu un peu vite. Je pensais que la finalité était de virer, au plus tard dans 10j, tous les canards qui seront en lieu inconnu demain.

----------


## dragou

> Je me permet d'insister, même si vous êtes 3 à me dire non.
> 
> Tu vires ceux qui sont en statut "Lieu Inconnu" depuis 20 jours ou plus, en même temps tu passes au rang d'oignon ceux qui sont en statut "Lieu Inconnu" depuis *moins* (c'est ça que j'ai corrigé) de 20 jours.
> Puis au final tu vireras ces derniers dans 10 jours s'ils sont toujours en lieu inconnu.


Attention, c'est pas tout à fait vrai ce que tu dis :

Phase 1:
les oignons en lieux inconnus depuis 20j + => retraite
Ensuite canard en lieux inconnus depuis 20j + => oignons

Phase 2 :
Les canards devenus oignons en lieux inconnus => retraite

Je vois pas ou est le problème.

edit: bon guitou a l'air d'avoir compris, mais je laisse mon résumé méga balèze de la mort qui tue des quagguans licornes avec des nouilles de krait.

----------


## Guitou

Mais quand même. Ca veut dire que les gens en "lieu inconnu" depuis moins de 20 jours demain, qu'ils soient oignons ou non, ne seront pas viré dans une dizaine de jours (même si à ce moment ils seront en lieu inconnu depuis 29 jours).

----------


## Tynril

Vous avez tous bien compris en fait.

Demain, je mets à la retraite tous les Oignons en Lieu inconnu depuis le 6/2, et je passe Oignon tous les Canards en Lieu inconnu depuis le 6/2.

Et dans 10j, je mets à la retraite tous les Oignons en Lieu inconnu depuis le 26/2.

Mais encore une fois, un simple message en jeu ou sur le forum vers n'importe quel animateur, et hop, réintégration immédiate.  ::):

----------


## dragou

> Vous avez tous bien compris en fait.
> 
> Demain, je mets à la retraite tous les Oignons en Lieu inconnu depuis le 6/2, et je passe Oignon tous les Canards en Lieu inconnu depuis le 6/2.
> 
> Et dans 10j, je mets à la retraite tous les Oignons en Lieu inconnu depuis le 26/2.
> 
> Mais encore une fois, un simple message en jeu ou sur le forum vers n'importe quel animateur, et hop, réintégration immédiate.


Si pas j'ai une autre idée, pourquoi ne pas virer également tout ceux qui n'ont pas le rang de canard, oignons et animateurs?

Je pense a des mata hari, what else, .....   Ceux qui servent à rien quoi ^^.

----------


## Kayato

> Si pas j'ai une autre idée, pourquoi ne pas virer également tout ceux qui n'ont pas le rang de canard, oignons et animateurs?
> 
> Je pense a des mata hari, what else, .....   Ceux qui servent à rien quoi ^^.


On y réfléchit  ::trollface::

----------


## Tynril

Ces rangs spéciaux sont en dessous du rang "Oignon" dans la liste des rangs.

Peut-être n'est-ce pas pour rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Comme promi, la 1ère salve de mise en retraite à été effectuée aujourd'hui.

Les canards suivant ont été mis à la retraite :
dolmard.4570metacom.5138skidrow.6540Glerek.7392Koumal.8302Melaen.4769Arcadia.6893Cathal.8736Ndabaguingui.6409Wojtek.3169S'ils désirent revenir, un simple message en jeu ou MP sur le forum m'étant adressé suffira.

De plus, tous les "Oignons" qui n'étaient pas en lieu inconnu ce soir ont été promus "Canardeur". Bravo à la nouvelle génération, fini les boutons, à vous l'alcool et les armes à feu.

Et enfin, tous les "Canardeurs" qui étaient en lieu inconnu ont été passés en "Oignons". Ca concerne 140 personnes. C'est ces mêmes personnes qui seront mises à la retraite dans une dizaine de jours s'ils sont toujours en "Lieu inconnu". Eh oui, il faut bien faire de la place pour les jeunes !

----------


## Zepolak

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Yshuya

Je suis avec un groupe d'ami, on était une petite guilde mais on est plus assez niveau structure.

Est ce que je pourrais rejoindre la guilde avec mes amis ou it's close ? 

Il y a des gens qui pvp en tournoi ?

----------


## Tynril

Yshuya, envoie moi un MP avec ton nom IG (genre Bidule.1234) et que tes amis fassent pareil, je vous fais les invits', pas de soucis.

----------


## Charmide

Pas de problème (maintenant qu'il y a eu un peu de ménage). 

Pas trop d'activité sPvP organisée malheureusement, mais je pense que tu pourrais trouver des volontaires dans la guilde en cherchant pas très loin !

----------


## Maximelene

On est quelques un à faire du sPvP de temps en temps, mais rien de vraiment organisé. Ça peut être un truc à faire, à voir  :;):

----------


## Yshuya

Ok, je vais voir cela de mon côté, je n'en attendais pas moins comme réponse. Merci  :;): 

Bah on en a deux à jouer vraiment beaucoup R40+ un et R30 l'autre, il y a moi et un autre et on aimerait avoir une équipe qui tourne et arrêter de se faire rouler dessus.

----------


## Zepolak

Y a Dar qui joue/jouait avec une équipe un tant soit peu fixe, qui n'est pas CPC mais qui est dans le coin je crois. Mais je pense que la problématique était la même... 

Je sais pas trop où il en est avec son groupe.

----------


## Zepolak

Ma position personnelle sur le stock d'influence : il est fait pour pallier à des urgences en RvR et des patches qui sortent pleins de nouveaux trucs. Donc faudrait en garder un peu pour le RvR au cas où mais je pense qu'on peut se permettre de taper dans une bonne partie du stock pour tous les nouveaux trucs qui viennent de débarquer.

Après, bien sûr, si y a des gens qui veulent optimiser le revenu de la guilde en influence, ce sera toujours ça de gagner et qui nous permettra d'aller plus vite  ::): 

À voir ce que vous en pensez.

----------


## Carac

Moi je  suis chaud pour du tournoi sPvp, ça peut être sympa, par contre je refuse de me faire un guerrier full zerk.

----------


## Tigermilk

> Moi je  suis chaud pour du tournoi sPvp, ça peut être sympa, par contre je refuse de me faire un guerrier full zerk.


 En meme temps l'avantage du Spvp, c'est que tu peux changer de stuff / de spé gratuitement !

Apres tout depends du plaisir de jeu avec un guerrier full Zerk ...

----------


## Yshuya

1800 Gemmes pour transférer. Tchu, cela fait mal.

----------


## Tynril

Oui mais il y a tellement d'occasions de s'enrichir avec les Canards, tu rentreras vite dans tes frais.

Par exemple en montant une pyramide de Ponzi en prétendant organiser un PvP-thon.  ::ninja::

----------


## invock

Salut à vous les canards.
J'arrive avec le cœur lourd parmi vous. Mon ancienne guilde sur Fort Ranik a périclité, victime d'un dépouillement de coffre par un ancien administrateur ayant brisé aussi bien ses rêves de grandeur que l'unité de ses membres.
L'ambiance commençait à être tendue, et des "clans" avaient fini par se former insidieusement entre les partisans d'untel ou d'autretel. Ce coup là aura été le coup de grâce.

J'aimerai donc savoir s'il y avait encore de la place pour un voleur Sylvari niveau 80 (2d/2p) dans vos rangs. Je suis plutôt axé PvP et PvE, mais j'aime les bonnes soirées WvW quand elles sont tenues par un leader identifiable et efficace (j'aime qu'on me dise quoi faire, pas qu'on laisse les gens divaguer en mode "bouah pff faites ce que vous voulez").

Voilà, c'est une candidature vraiment express, mais si vous voulez en savoir plus, je suis disposé à donner autant de détails que vous le souhaiterez.

----------


## Maderone

Tu m'as bien fais rire en tout cas !
Oui bien sûr qu'il y'a de la place. On va en faire beaucoup plus dans une semaine ou deux. Et garde ta présentation, on se fout de si tu es un voleur ou mesmer :D, tu viens avec nous, tu joues, tu t'amuses, tu fais du drama, tu t'excuses, tu fais des bisoux et tu recommences ! C'est aussi simple. Par contre nous sommes sur Vizunah. 

Sinon pour ce qui est du 3W, il y'a des soirées dites "serious" qui vont commencer à s'organiser. Si t'es intéressé renseigne toi sur les topics appropriés (genre 3W, Serious pvp). 
Tu peux me contacter si t'es en jeu maintenant (Nalaaris).

----------


## Vaaahn

> Sinon pour ce qui est du 3W, il y'a des soirées dites "serious" qui vont commencer à s'organiser. Si t'es intéressé renseigne toi sur les topics appropriés (genre 3W, Serious pvp).


Oublie pas les soirées serious PvE  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

> Oublie pas les soirées serious PvE


T'imagine pas à quel point.
C'est devenu super serious le pve entre le planning perso/world event et que faire de la tonne d'objets rares lootés.
C'est un casse tête.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Sans compter les scouts répartis dans l'open world pour signaler le début des events  :^_^:

----------


## Vaaahn

Va falloir faire des entraînements en RvR alors.
Jsuis sûr que ça vous fera de revoir les bases dans un environnement sain et sans pressions  ::trollface::

----------


## invock

Rooh putain, c'est la merde...
Je faisais parti des "généreux" pour le coffre de guilde, du genre à filer un max de thune au coffre dès que je pouvais.

Résultat, je me retrouve avec 6 pauvres PO, c'est peu pour acheter les gemmes nécessaires à un transfert de perso :/
Va falloir que je me fasse de la thune avant de pouvoir rejoindre Vizunah.

----------


## Yshuya

Oui c'est pas chère juste 40 Po >_>

----------


## Bartinoob

En attendant, tu pourras jouer en compagnonnage avec les canards, le seul truc dont tu seras privé, c'est le rvr.

----------


## Rere12

Bonjour à tous ! Je suis Reincarnatio , necromant 80 depuis le 7 septembre 2012 ! J'espère vous rejoindre pour participer à de belles aventures collectives. See ya'.

----------


## Zepolak

Grosse question fondamentale.

Avec les events de guilde, nécessitant beaucoup d'influence, on pourrait être _potentiellement_ ( ::trollface:: ) approchés par de petites guildes amies qui n'ont strictement aucun moyen d'un jour faire ces events, et qui seraient intéressées par le fait de multi-guilder CPC pour ce faire.

Si ça ne pose pas de problèmes pour quelques individus qui ont toujours été CPC et qui sont dans une guilde d'amis, la question peut se poser quand il s'agit d'une guilde 15 membres qui connaît un peu CPC mais qui possède en elle-même une identité forte.

Moi, perso, vu qu'on a plus de 200 inactifs, j'ai envie de dire : plus on est de fous, plus on rit. Par contre, éventuellement créer un nouveau rang genre "Amis Canard" (ou toute autre suggestion) pour rendre les choses claire. Si jamais un canard arrive ou reviens de retraite, il serait prioritaire par rapport aux nouveaux multi-guildés (on garde les anciens comme ils sont).

Moi j'y vois que du gagnant-gagnant, mais j'ai ptêtre loupé une problématique.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

----------


## Maximelene

Personnellement je pense que c'est une très bonne idée. Non seulement ça accroît un peu nos effectifs de joueurs actifs, mais ça participe en plus à aider ces petites guildes (qui ne sont pas favorisées par ce patch, loin de là, ce que personnellement je comprends parfaitement, mais c'est un autre sujet), ce qui, du coup (et de façon un peu égoïste  ::ninja::  ) accroît la "présence" de CPC.

On va dominer le monde !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ouais je trouve ça bien cool ! Et si ça dynamise la guilde, c'est tout bénef !

----------


## Zepolak

> (qui ne sont pas favorisées par ce patch, loin de là, ce que personnellement je comprends parfaitement, mais c'est un autre sujet)


Ouais, créer le multi-guildage puis sortir une update qui oblige d'être dans une grosse guilde, c'est pour le moins étrange. C'est schizo.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Grosse question fondamentale.
> 
> [...]


Je suis entièrement pour aussi, j'ai quelques amis avec qui je joue régulièrement et qui ont occasionnellement joué avec les canards sur le mumble, et à qui cette idée plairait beaucoup.

----------


## dragou

Perso je trouve que c'est une bonne idée pour les petits groupes indépendants.
Par contre pour les guildes de plus grande importance, que vont-ils nous amener?

On risque de se retrouver avec une guilde qui ne représentera CPC que lors de l'évènement, ne nous octroyant donc pas vraiment d'influence et ne permettant pas d’agrandir véritablement la communauté.

Pour ces guildes qui voudraient donc "leech" les event, ça serait bien de leur demander une participation financière (genre 20PA, sachant qu'ils en gagneront 50 par event) afin que nous y soyons également un peu gagnant.

Ce n'est qu'une proposition et je sais qu'elle risque de fort déplaire de par sa nature mais bon...

----------


## Charmide

Clairement, ils ne nous amèneront rien. 
Sinon, intrinsèquement, comme ça a déjà été évoqué, un peu de dynamisme et de "plus on est de fous, plus on rit", ce qui est déjà beaucoup. 

Mais, surtout, on y perd rien non plus. On va pas gagner moins parce que y'a plus de participants. Je pense pas que rechercher la balance commerciale entre nos deux guildes soit la bonne grille de lecture.
Le seul risque de notre point de vue est le plafond de membres, que je considère pour l'instant comme artificiel vu la quantité d'inactifs. Faudra se reposer la question quand on aura plus cet espace. 

Du coup, j'ai pas d'objection à le faire pour des guildes "amies" qu'on connaît bien et qui ont un esprit similaire au notre. 

PS: C'est pas applicable aux guildes d'une quinzaine de membres (quoique... mwahahaha), mais y'a déjà des gens dans la guilde qui se sont décidés à guilder sur la perspective des évènements de guilde, alors qu'ils avaient eu l'occasion déjà de jouer avec nous, et qui après ça se sont décidés à représenter un peu plus souvent [CPC]  :;): 

PS²: C'est pas franchement le sujet, mais tant que j'y pense et vu que c'est connexe, je le glisse: on est une communauté, pour survivre faut du renouvellement. Alors oui, on ne peut pas recruter comme n'importe quelle guilde. On reste la communauté CanardPC et on est tous attachés à ses valeurs, le forum reste le point de départ, c'est comme ça qu'on fonctionne. Mais rien n'empêche d'y pousser des gens que vous connaissez. Ici, sur le vocal ou en jeu.

----------


## Guitou

Vu les réponses, je vais me faire l'avocat du diable du coup. :/

Déjà coté pratique, Tynril a prit la peine de faire de la place dans la guilde est-ce que c'est vraiment pour pouvoir intégrer des membres "amis" ?
Ensuite il y a du drama potentiel, on choisit comment ces "amis" ? Pourquoi ceux d'un CPC et pas ceux d'un autre ? Et au moment de virer des "amis" parce qu'un ancien revient, on les choisit comment ?
Enfin une remarque plus personnelle, on a beau être presque 500 sur le papier, Zepo parle de 200 joueurs inactifs et malgré un temps de jeu conséquent je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir discuté avec 300 canards différents, il suffit de regarder la liste du roster de la guilde pour voir que tous les jours il y a une partie relativement importante de canards qui ne représentent pas la guilde. Honnêtement ça ne gâche pas mon plaisir dans le jeu, maintenant sur le principe je trouve ça moyen et amplifier ce phénomène ça ne me plaît pas vraiment.

----------


## silence

> Mais rien n'empêche d'y pousser des gens que vous connaissez. Ici, sur le vocal ou en jeu.


La méthode à appliquer quand un gueux chercher à rejoindre l'élite, renvoyez le vers le forum. Vous ne prenez aucune responsabilité, il s'intègrera peut être à merveille ou au contraire deviendra un sujet de moquerie collective. Je n'y vois que des avantages.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit comparable au nombre important d'inactifs et inconnus qui fréquentent la guilde. Là les personnes intégrées auraient un statu bien à part qui ne pause pas de question. Alors que l'on peut légitimement se demander ce que certains font parmis nous quand aucun des membres les plus actifs n'a jamais eu de contact avec eux.
Pour le tri il n'y a qu'un moyen d'éviter le drama : premier arrivé premier servi, premier inactif premier viré, on départage à coups de D20. Et si jamais cela devait impacter l'ambiance de la guilde soyons clairs dès le départ, nous trancherions dans le tas avant de laisser la chose dégénérer. Au delà de ca c'est plutot une bonne chose, tant pour se faire connaitre - car nous avons besoin de renouveler les membres de temps en temps - que pour assurer une présence sur ces events sur le long terme - les canards sont inconstants - voir simplement pour être sympa alors que cela ne nous coute rien.

Par contre, je me demande si un surnombre sur nos events ne pourrait pas en diminuer l'intérêt. Les rendre trop faciles du fait du nombre de participants comme cela est le cas sur bon nombre d'event ouverts. Comme je ne les ais pas pratiqués je ne peux pas dire mais c'est une question à bien prendre en compte.

----------


## Caf

> La méthode à appliquer quand un gueux chercher à rejoindre l'élite, renvoyez le vers le forum. Vous ne prenez aucune responsabilité, il s'intègrera peut être à merveille ou au contraire deviendra un sujet de moquerie collective. Je n'y vois que des avantages.


Moi aussi. Ça ! C'est de la réponse d'un canard de compet !  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

Exactement. Par exemple Caf est un sujet de moquerie collective  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Exactement. Par exemple Caf est un sujet de moquerie collective


Certains modo CPC le sont aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Salut !

Ce genre de mécanisme me va, mais on va être rapidement contraint par la limite du nombre de membres. Notre technique pour repérer les inactifs (le "Lieu Inconnu") a une précision relativement aléatoire mais surtout, est très lente à se mettre à jour (ça prend beaucoup de temps de tomber en "Lieu inconnu"). Résultat, aujourd'hui, seule une centaine de membres vont potentiellement passer à la retraite. C'est largement suffisant pour maintenir le recrutement au sein des canards, mais ça peut être un peu short s'il s'agit d'inviter de plus grandes structures.

Par contre, y a-t-il vraiment besoin d'être un CPC pour participer aux missions de guilde CPC ? On peut aussi imaginer communiquer plus publiquement sur nos missions de guilde, en fait c'est déjà plus ou moins le cas avec le calendrier. Ça ne suffirait pas pour que ces autres structures se coordonnent avec nous ? Certes, ça ne nous fait pas gagner d'influence, mais bon.

(Encore une fois, je suis tout a fait ouvert à l'idée, mais je n'ai pas vraiment d'outil hors "Lieu Inconnu" pour savoir si un canard est encore actif ou non)

----------


## purEcontact

Dans l'absolu, je serais plutôt contre.
Chez CPC, on se tape quand même pas mal de troll, de noob et de drama en tout genre.
On a déjà du mal à intégrer certains canards qui n'ont pas intégrer le concept de second degrés ou de mauvaise foi : vous voulez vraiment infliger ça à des personnes qu'on connait pas / peu ?
Enfin, on passe assez pour des c*nnards comme ça, on a pas spécialement besoin d'en rajouter.

Mais bon, c'est l'avis d'un extrémiste qui râle contre Grand Cross depuis le début.

(Ce post contient du second degrés, de la mauvaise foi, un soupçon de troll et un brin de drama)

----------


## Zepolak

> Par contre, y a-t-il vraiment besoin d'être un CPC pour participer aux missions de guilde CPC ? On peut aussi imaginer communiquer plus publiquement sur nos missions de guilde, en fait c'est déjà plus ou moins le cas avec le calendrier. Ça ne suffirait pas pour que ces autres structures se coordonnent avec nous ? Certes, ça ne nous fait pas gagner d'influence, mais bon.


J'avais crû comprendre que les events de guilde, si t'es pas de la guilde qui a lancé la mission, tu peux te gratter pour les coffres.

Du coup, oui, je pense que ça joue. Genre énormément.

Après, on parle de possibilité, et on ne parle pas de structures dépassant ~20 joueurs voire un petit peu plus. Et très précisément, je n'ai eu qu'un seul contact de la sorte pour l'instant. Rien n'empêche aussi de dire "on fait ça pour 100 slots, premiers arrivés premiers servis" mais ça fait très supermarché.

Edit :
Putain, j'avais pas pensé que ça voulais dire infliger purecontact/caf/maximelene aux gens en questions. Et tout les délires quaggans & licorne absolument insupportables. Et l'élitisme&arrogance purement canari... 
Idée de merde...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Putain, j'avais pas pensé que ça voulais dire infliger purecontact/caf/maximelene aux gens en questions. Et tout les délires quaggans & licorne absolument insupportables.


Je me sens particulièrement visée là  ::o: 
Je ne t'enverrai plus de tartes, pour la peine, CHEF  :Emo: 

Ben si le projet se concrétisait, mon ancienne guilde comprend environ 7/8 joueurs, je suis sûre qu'ils apprécieraient de pouvoir faire ces missions qui sont pour le moment impossibles pour eux.
Mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont trop gentils pour ce monde ...

----------


## Godmichou

::ninja:: 
D'un point de vue humain purE est dans le vrais : j'ai souvenir de quelques accroches sous Mumble entre canards qui se dérouleraient bien mal avec des "externes" ... Entendons nous bien je ne gère pas le fofo, ne suis pas modo d'event et de faite, ne fait pas le boulo ingrat mais rajouter des briques dans le sacs de ces braves gens là (modo etc.) me paraît ... mhmm, pas cool.
 ::ninja:: 

edit: 


> purecontact/caf/maximelene


 je ne voulais pas les citer (hey mais il en manque en plus ! ::o: ) mais y a de ça aussi ...

----------


## Zepolak

> D'un point de vue humain purE est dans le vrais : j'ai souvenir de quelques accroches sous Mumble entre canards qui se dérouleraient bien mal avec des "externes" ... Entendons nous bien je ne gère pas le fofo, ne suis pas modo d'event et de faite, ne fait pas le boulo ingrat mais rajouter des briques dans le sacs de ces braves gens là (modo etc.) me paraît ... mhmm, pas cool.


Alors par contre, soyons sérieux trois secondes. Si y a des comportements de connards sur le mumble (des vrais j'entends), vous les signalez svp et tout autant que la personne est CPC depuis longtemps, elle se verra offrir un aller-simple pour le ban Mumble. 
Si on avait suivi la politique mumble normal, y aurait eu quelques bannissements dans le passé. Toto/Varagan était vraiment partisan de la méthode forte envers les gens pas sympas. Je suis un peu plus compréhensif, mais y a des limites à ce que vous pouvez dire. Si vous êtes fachés (voir levé du pied gauche), hésitez pas à déconnecter  ::): 
Donc un rappel utile, si y a des gens aggressifs (qu'ils soit CPCs ou pas), c'est dehors au frais pour se calmer une journée (minimum).
Et c'est valable pour tout le monde, moi y compris si jamais je fais un burnout.




> edit:  je ne voulais pas les citer (hey mais il en manque en plus !) mais y a de ça aussi ...


Manque toute la guilde mais c'est long  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Putain, j'avais pas pensé que ça voulais dire infliger purecontact/caf/maximelene aux gens en questions.


Vois le bon côté des choses : après une épreuve pareille, on distinguera vite de nouvelles recrues à intégrer à la guilde. A la dure, la sélection !

----------


## purEcontact

Nan, en fait, en y repensant, je suis totalement contre.

----------


## olih

Ça dépend, on les obliges à faire un run cita C1 sous les couleurs cpc avant de commencer.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Bah en faire des canards à part entière tout de suite, je suis pas sûr que ce soit la solution, mais créer un rang exprès (sans aucun droit) avec des gens qu'on invite avant les events et qu'on vire aussitôt après, ça pourrait être une solution non ? Ca permet également de repérer les gens qui reviennent régulièrement, qui pourraient avoir leur place chez CPC et de leur proposer d'intégrer complètement la guilde.

----------


## Godmichou

> Si y a des comportements de connards sur le mumble (des vrais j'entends), vous les signalez svp et tout autant que la personne est CPC depuis longtemps, elle se verra offrir un aller-simple pour le ban Mumble.


Les histoires en questions ont été réglées très vite et par les personnes concernées au bon endroit ; je voulais juste souligné le fond du message de purE, pas déterrer des squelettes ou autre ...

Sinon c'est moi qui comprend mal ou au final cette histoire de Quêtes de Guildes se transforme en recrutement grand format, c'était l'idée à la base ?

----------


## olih

> Les histoires en questions ont été réglées très vite et par les personnes concernées au bon endroit ; je voulais juste souligné le fond du message de purE, pas déterrer des squelettes ou autre ...
> 
> Sinon c'est moi qui comprend mal ou au final cette histoire de Quêtes de Guildes se transforme en recrutement grand format, c'était l'idée à la base ?


Celle d'anet, surement, la notre pas vraiment.
D'un autre coté, la porte n'a jamais été fermée aux canards, sauf problème des 500.

----------


## silence

> Enfin, on passe assez pour des connards comme ça, on a pas spécialement besoin d'en rajouter.


Les masques tombent, montrons leur qui nous sommes vraiment !

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi je dis oui Chef. Juste cadrer le truc un minimum que chacun ramène pas anarchiquement sa guilde de pote histoire de ...

Après je dis ça j'ai toujours pas tester le truc ... Mais je suis sur que des guildes plus ou moins présente avec des effectifs réduit par l'intérêt du jeu qui affecte plus les plus petites structurés peuvent être potentiellement être intéressées.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bah en faire des canards à part entière tout de suite, je suis pas sûr que ce soit la solution, mais créer un rang exprès (sans aucun droit) avec des gens qu'on invite avant les events et qu'on vire aussitôt après, ça pourrait être une solution non ? Ca permet également de repérer les gens qui reviennent régulièrement, qui pourraient avoir leur place chez CPC et de leur proposer d'intégrer complètement la guilde.


Je trouve que c'est une bonne solution pour garder le contrôle sur qui est un canard et qui est un invité.

----------


## Kayato

Coucou les canards, je n'ai en ce moment plus la motivation/temps pour du GW2 *intensif*. Je laisse donc Tynril aux commandes de l'intendance de guilde.

----------


## Yeuss

Fallait pas toucher aux camions, on devient très vite accro :cross topic:

----------


## Kayato

> Fallait pas toucher aux camions, on devient très vite accro :cross topic:


C'est pas faux  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> Coucou les canards, je n'ai en ce moment plus la motivation/temps pour du GW2 *intensif*. Je laisse donc Tynril aux commandes de l'intendance de guilde.


Haaa toi aussi !

----------


## Zepolak

> Haaa toi aussi !


J'ai failli complétement lâcher y a 10 jours mais la motivation est revenue là  ::): 

Change rien au fait que faire des pauses, plus ou moins actives, voire réduire son activité pour redevenir un joueur lambabadada ou même occasionnel, c'est bien.

L'important est de prendre du plaisir au jeu !

----------


## Ptit gras

Vous devriez juste venir au serious, ça vous regonflerait le moral  :Cigare:

----------


## Godmichou

> C'est pas faux


Rien n'égale Euro Truck alors ? impressionnant !  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Espérons donc qu'ils mettent des semi-remorques à la place des dolyaks dans le prochain patch  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

> Espérons donc qu'ils mettent des semi-remorques à la place des dolyaks dans le prochain patch


Et une élection du maire de l'arche du lion, j'ai quelques ajouts à apporter  ::P:

----------


## Godmichou

> Espérons donc qu'ils mettent des semi-remorques à la place des dolyaks dans le prochain patch


Mais que si on peut prendre en métier "Caravanier"  ::):

----------


## Carmordy

Bonjour,
Voila après avoir joué avec Yeuss sur GW2 je me demandais si il était possible de rejoindre la guilde et si oui comment m'y prendre  :;):  merci.

----------


## Yeuss

C'est un ami à moi qui vient d'acheter le jeu, ne sachant pas s'il restait du slot dans la guilde, je l'ai envoyé ici (chez les fous donc : ::trollface:: ) !

----------


## Ptit gras

J'espère que t'as des po et des ectos  ::trollface::

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards !

C'était le jour des départs à la retraite. Les portes du camion ont claquées, et c'est avec une larmichette d'émotion que nous avons vu partir 135 canards vers un pays merveilleux fait de mares, de nénuphares, de monts et de vaux, de poneys et d'usine d'abattage industriel de gens qui vont bien s'occuper d'eux.

Vous pouvez retrouver la liste intégrale dans *ce nouveau document*, où se trouvent aussi les précédents retraités.

Pour mémoire, si un canard retraité souhaite revenir dans la guilde, il peut à tout moment me contacter, soit en jeu, soit sur Mumble, soit en MP sur ce forum, et il sera reguildé directement.

Bonne journée !

----------


## Maderone

En tout cas, c'est du gros et bon boulot que t'as fait Tynril. 
Bravo !

----------


## Godmichou

Bah ca en fait de laplace  ::o:  !

Beau travail en tout cas.

----------


## purEcontact

::o:  Tu t'es fais chié à faire une liste ?
T'es un grand malade !

(Oui, une façon de dire que tu as toute mon admiration)

----------


## Kayato

Il faudrait donner les droits du premier post à Tynril  ::):

----------


## NayeDjel

Bonjour à tous et merci à Tynril pour l'invitation dans la guilde :]

J'ai commencé à jouer avec les canards grâce à MrSlurp et j'ai participé à qqes donjons avec Orgazmo, Olih, Wizi et d'autres dont je n'ai pas encore retenu le pseudo  ::|: . Gros joueur depuis les premières beta de GW2, mon rythme de jeu s'est drastiquement restreint aux vendredis soirs et samedis. Je suis aussi un fan inconditionnel de l'univers de la Tyrie et du premier opus dont j'ai essuyé chaque recoin(coin) depuis 2005 à fin 2012.

Concernant le forum, je suis un lecteur régulier mais je n'avais jamais participé  ::o:  (je ne suis pas un grand bavard) mais je compte y remédier  :;): . 

Mon roster actuel :

Cley Lizt - Mesmer Asura lvl 80
Vela Konitz - Engineer Asura lvl 80
Kliment Stalblad - Warrior Norn lvl 80

IG : Kureman.7219

Voilà ! Et merci pour votre ambiance et humeur conviviale sur le mb :D

----------


## Mr Slurp

Yeah, bienvenue parmis nous. Nos 3 runs de tonelle samedi après midi ont pas été de tout repos, mais on s'est bien marré quand même. On se refait une session "un donjon entier" la semaine prochaine?  :;):

----------


## Ellundrine

> Yeah, bienvenue parmis nous. Nos 3 runs de tonelle samedi après midi ont pas été de tout repos, mais on s'est bien marré quand même. On se refait une session "un donjon entier" la semaine prochaine?


parce que vous faite des morceaux de donjons d'habitude ? Tu me dira, pour les Fractales c'est normal

----------


## olih

Nop, on a simplement fait tous les chemins de la tonnelle (sauf l'histoire), donc 3/3 explo.
Je pense qu'on aurait pu éviter le dernier  :tired: .

----------


## Mr Slurp

Le problème était pas tellement le dernier chemin.... mais plutôt le boss de ce chemin qui à été quelques peu.... chiant, oui je crois que c'est le bon mot.
(c'était le chemin "tout droit" puis "en haut" si je me trompe pas.)

----------


## Bartinoob

Les araignées ? Si c'est ça, la dernière fois que je l'ai fait, on s'était posés à un endroit sans bouger dans l'entrée, et on est resté comme ça en utilisant absolument aucune AOE pour pas aggro toutes les bestioles.

J'ai passé 10 minutes en auto-attack terre sur mon elem, mais au moins c'est passé sans mal  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Les araignées ? Si c'est ça, la dernière fois que je l'ai fait, on s'était posés à un endroit sans bouger dans l'entrée, et on est resté comme ça en utilisant absolument aucune AOE pour pas aggro toutes les bestioles.
> 
> J'ai passé 10 minutes en auto-attack terre sur mon elem, mais au moins c'est passé sans mal


Oui c'est bien ce chemin la, et l'auto attaque à 1200 de portée c'est bien aussi ce qu'on a fini par faire... chiant a mourrir que je disais.

----------


## Charmide

> Il faudrait donner les droits du premier post à Tynril


Du coup maintenant ça fait Tynril qui dit "contactez Tynril ou moi en priorité", c'est la classe  :Cigare:

----------


## Tynril

Ah cool, merci pour les droits. Je vais pouvoir faire régner l'anarchie en toute impunité. Ah, en fait c'est déjà le cas, je touche à rien.  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

> Ah cool, merci pour les droits. Je vais pouvoir faire régner l'anarchie en toute impunité. Ah, en fait c'est déjà le cas, je touche à rien.


Tu peux gérer les retraités dans le premier post  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Voilà, j'ai fait un petit coup de polish sur le premier post.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Merci beaucoup Tynril !

Et aussi, c'est important, un gros gros merci à Kayato pour les dizaines d'heures qu'il a passé pour les gens de la guilde !

----------


## Tynril

Clairement ! Merci Kayato pour tout.  ::):

----------


## Kayato

De rien les amis, je reste dans le coin mais uniquement le week end à partir de la fin du mois  :;):  C'était un vrai plaisir.

----------


## Vaaahn

Chapeau bas msieur Kayato et merci bien pour tout

----------


## RUPPY

Petite question : l'adhésion à la guilde est lié au personnage ou au compte ? Car n'ayant vraiment pas le temps de jouer à ce type de jeu en ce moment  :Emo:  (excellent au demeurant), j'ai supprimé mon perso. Sachant que c'est sans doute mon fils qui jouera, j'aimerai pas qu'il se fasse passer pour moi.....ou plutôt que vous le confondiez avec moi  :^_^:  Enfin, bref, merci de me radier de la guilde (Pseudo personnage : Ruppyrob) sauf si la suppression de mon personnage m'a automatiquement supprimé de la liste. Merci

----------


## Zepolak

Les adhésions aux guildes sont liées au compte.

Idéalement, passe avec un des personnages de ton fils pour quitter CPC, ça sera toujours ça de moins à faire pour Tynril je dirais !

Bonne continuation !  ::):

----------


## RUPPY

> Les adhésions aux guildes sont liées au compte.
> 
> Idéalement, passe avec un des personnages de ton fils pour quitter CPC, ça sera toujours ça de moins à faire pour Tynril je dirais !
> 
> Bonne continuation !


Trop tard, j'ai déja effacé  ::cry::  My confuse Tynril  ::sad:: 

Par contre, pas sur que mon fils se connecte sur le même serveur. Dans ce cas, pas de souci non ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Trop tard, j'ai déja effacé  My confuse Tynril 
> 
> Par contre, pas sur que mon fils se connecte sur le même serveur. Dans ce cas, pas de souci non ?


Le serveur, c'est encore autre chose en fait.

----------


## Tynril

Pas de soucis ! Je t'ai mis à la retraite Ruppy. Bonne continuation !  ::):

----------


## RUPPY

> Pas de soucis ! Je t'ai mis à la retraite Ruppy. Bonne continuation !


A vous également ! Et soyez de fiers canards  ::lol::

----------


## Rikimaru

Salut les canards je suis intéressé à vous rejoindre sur la guerre de guilde 2  ::): 

Majin.4562   


Merci @ bientôt ingame avec mon Necro/Ingé

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour "postuler", il suffit d'envoyer un message privé à un animateur

----------


## Rikimaru

Message privé envoyer à Maximelene ::ninja::

----------


## chatana

Bonjour les cannards, j'ai un petit souci, j'aimerai bien faire parti de vos rangs mais impossible d'envoyer un MP. Il possible de faire un recrutement ingame ?
chatana.4518

----------


## Vaaahn

Recrutement uniquement par forum  :;):  on est pas une guilde, on est une communauté qui vit principalement avec son forum et son Mumble d'où le principe de passer par le forum.
C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi une inscription simple au forum n'est pas nécessaire pour envoyer des MP (c'est le principe du forum Canard PC), il faut aussi avoir posté plusieurs messages.

Reste à vous de poster sur les différents topics et d'entrer dans notre secte communauté  :;):

----------


## Caf

> Bonjour les cannards, j'ai un petit souci, j'aimerai bien faire parti de vos rangs mais impossible d'envoyer un MP. Il possible de faire un recrutement ingame ?
> chatana.4518


Fuis pauvre fou ! Fuis !!!!!!!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> La banque de guilde a été créée dans le but de récolter des fonds pour le 3W.


Je profite de ça pour préciser que Yeuss a récemment donné 100 po à la guilde en spécifiant qu'ils étaient destinés pour le PvE, j'ai donc pris la liberté de garder les po dans ma banque (en tant qu'animateur PvE). Afin de ne pas mélanger tout ça.
Je compte lancer un event dans quelques temps et je piocherai peut être dedans pour les lots. 

Cependant si des canards ont envie d'animer des events avec récompenses, qu'il n'hésitent pas à me whisp.

Je précise vu qu'apparemment Pure a tiqué, ces 100 po m'ont été donné personnellement, ils ne sont pas passé par la banque de guilde.

----------


## Zepolak

Euh, le quote de Pure est surtout une invention hein.

La banque de guilde n'a jamais été créée dans le but de récolter des fonds pour le 3W.

----------


## Maderone

> Euh, le quote de Pure est surtout une invention hein.
> 
> La banque de guilde n'a jamais été créée dans le but de récolter des fonds pour le 3W.


Bah c'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté de mettre des po dans la banque de guilde et que quelques canards que je connaissais ont arrêtés aussi. Quand on voyait par exemple Caf prendre 2 po dans la caisse tous les matins pour aller faire des upgrades en RvR, ça m'a décidé à le garder pour moi. Pure n'a jamais osé prendre dans la caisse également pour organiser ces events d'énigme. Vaaahn non plus d'ailleurs.

----------


## silence

De toute facon vaaahn est un traitre, son avis ne compte pas.  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

> Pure n'a jamais osé prendre dans la caisse également pour organiser ces events d'énigme.


Holà !
Ne mélangeons pas tout  ::P: .
Si je ne prenais pas d'argent dans la banque de guilde, c'est tout simplement parce que je me sentais pas la légitimité pour le faire.
La chasse au trésor que je proposais durait entre 45 min et 1h donc pour un événement aussi court, je ne voyais pas la légitimité de débourser 20 po de la banque de guilde.
Je ne me suis jamais dis "la banque de guilde, c'est pour du 3W, donc je pioche pas dedans".

En revanche, au début du jeu, quand l'ah n'était pas implanté et que personne n'avait de thunes, la banque de guilde était là pour le 3W.
J'ai eu une rapide discussion avec Zepo et comme il est très têtu, il persiste et signe à dire que la banque de guilde a été créé pour le 3W et le PvE.
Comme je suis aussi têtu que lui, j'appuie sur le fait que la banque de guilde était là pour le 3W puisqu'on dépensait de l'argent en 3W et qu'on en avait aucune utilité en 3W.

Du coup, de mon point de vue, la banque de guilde était là, à la base, pour le 3W et comme on est tous devenu très riche avec l'arrivée de l'ah, elle est passé du statut 3W-only à ouvert à tous.

Un peu comme les tomes de commandeur en somme  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zepolak

> Bah c'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté de mettre des po dans la banque de guilde et que quelques canards que je connaissais ont arrêtés aussi. Quand on voyait par exemple Caf prendre 2 po dans la caisse tous les matins pour aller faire des upgrades en RvR, ça m'a décidé à le garder pour moi. Pure n'a jamais osé prendre dans la caisse également pour organiser ces events d'énigme. Vaaahn non plus d'ailleurs.


Manque de com, manque de feedback, manque de discussion, manque de construction :P

L'enthousiasme de Caf' sur la question était une donnée concrète, mais si j'étais le seul à modérer ses ardeurs, ça ne risquait pas de suffire... (Parce que si j'avais écouté Caf, on aurait dépensé tout l'influence en cata et golems de guildes accélérés). 
Bref, ça manque de com & d'échanges tout ça.

----------


## Maximelene

Le "soucis", c'est que la somme dont parle Maderone a été spécifiquement établie comme étant destinée au PvE. Comment s'en assurer, puisque la banque est commune ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Le "soucis", c'est que la somme dont parle Maderone a été spécifiquement établie comme étant destinée au PvE. Comment s'en assurer, puisque la banque est commune ?


La banque à 3 "coffres", avec la possibilité de faire des dépôts dans chacun de ces 3 coffres. Suffit d'établir quel coffre sert à quoi :
- un pour le RvR
- un pour le PvE
- un pour les opération de donation.

----------


## Charmide

> Le "soucis", c'est que la somme dont parle Maderone a été spécifiquement établie comme étant destinée au PvE. Comment s'en assurer, puisque la banque est commune ?


Tu peux considérer qu'il faudrait qu'on dépense les 190po déjà dans le coffre de guilde pour commencer à dépenser les siens "PvE only". 
C'est un non-problème, donc.




> La banque à 3 "coffres", avec la possibilité de faire des dépôts dans chacun de ces 3 coffres. Suffit d'établir quel coffre sert à quoi :
> - un pour le RvR
> - un pour le PvE
> - un pour les opération de donation.


Le truc, c'est que la gestion des droits sur ces coffres est pas très paramétrable. Donc comme ça, faudrait tous les verrouiller en retrait, et ça empêcherait de pouvoir les utiliser pour autre chose.

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu peux considérer qu'il faudrait qu'on dépense les 190po déjà dans le coffre de guilde pour commencer à dépenser les siens "PvE only".


Euh... non. Quand y'a des sous dédiés à un truc particulier, c'est ceux là qu'on dépense en premier pour ce domaine, avant de dépenser ce qui est collectif.

C'est de l'ordre du sens commun.

----------


## Charmide

> Euh... non. Quand y'a des sous dédiés à un truc particulier, c'est ceux là qu'on dépense en premier pour ce domaine, avant de dépenser ce qui est collectif.
> 
> C'est de l'ordre du sens commun.


Je te parle des dépenses W3 qui pourraient aller à l'encontre des voeux du donateur  :tired: 

C'était de l'ordre du bon sens.

----------


## Maximelene

Donc ça ne répond pas à ma question : comment être *sûr* que cet argent n'est pas dépensé pour autre chose ?

Me dire "parce que y'a trop à dépenser avant", c'est tout sauf une assurance. C'est tout au plus une probabilité.

----------


## Charmide

Une probabilité, oui, de 100%. C'est pas pour rien que l'argent s'est accumulé dans la caisse de la guilde et y'a aucune raison que ça change. 

Si ça te chante, on peut maintenir de façon très pertinente 100po minimum dans le coffre de guilde jusqu'à la fin des temps, et on pourra en être *sûr*.

En attendant, je répète que c'est un non-problème étant donné les circonstances.

----------


## purEcontact

Quand vous donnez de l'argent à la guilde, il ne vous appartient plus.
Dire "je donne ça pour le PvE / RvR" c'est alimenter la segmentation de la guilde.
Les animateurs doivent tous se mettre d'accord dès qu'il y a une somme d'un certains montant (10 po ?) qui sort de la banque.

Si  vous souhaitez donner de l'argent pour un Event PvE, gardez le sur vous et donnez le au moment de l'organisation à l'organisateur.

Edit : 
Parcequ'en y repensant, olih a donné 100 po, yeuss aussi, j'en ai filé 10 récemment, d'autres joueurs ("plutot pve") ont surement donné aussi.
Du coup, on va tous râler parce qu'on veut que ça soit utilisé pour du PvE et on va se retrouver avec 280po en banque de guilde qu'on utilisera jamais (ou pas avant longtemps).

En fait ça me rappel le débat de merde sur la gestion de l'influence et je préfère couper court.

----------


## Maximelene

> Si  vous souhaitez donner de l'argent pour un Event PvE, gardez le sur vous et donnez le au moment de l'organisation à l'organisateur.


Yeuss ayant quitté le jeu (d'où ce don), c'est plus ou moins ce qu'il a fait, avec les contraintes liées à son départ.

Après, je ne vois pas en quoi on pourrait interdire aux joueurs de donner pour un domaine en particulier. Si quelqu'un veut donner de l'argent pour organiser un event PvE (ce qui est le cas ici), c'est son droit le plus complet. Il aurait tout aussi bien pu dire à Maderone "tiens, organise un évènement PvE, et moi j'offre une récompense de 100po".

Et ce, que ce soit PvE ou RvR. Quand un joueur donne de l'argent pour financer des trucs en RvR, ça revient au même que s'il le mettait en banque de guilde, et qu'il était retiré après.

Bref, on n'a en aucun cas le droit de forcer qui que ce soit concernant son propre argent.

----------


## Charmide

On reprend la discussion d'avant, mais mettre de l'argent dans le coffre de guilde, c'est pas donner de l'argent pour faire des trucs en RvR. Ça l'a été de fait parce que y'avait uniquement les leads 3W qui utilisaient cet argent, mais j'ai jamais vu aucun donateur le donner en disant "je veux que ce soit utilisé que pour ça". 
Maintenant, y'a carrément plus personne qui l'utilise en retrait, on peut donc dire que c'est revenu à la parité. 

Bref, pure a pas tort, si on veut donner à la guilde et que ça serve à toutes ses activités (ou non-activités vu le taux d'utilisation), on met dans le coffre de guilde, sinon, on fait pas de don à la guilde. On fait un autre truc, genre donner son pognon à Maderone ^^'

----------


## purEcontact

> Après, je ne vois pas en quoi on pourrait interdire aux joueurs de donner pour un domaine en particulier.


Pour éviter que ça parte en live ?
Comme je l'ai dis au dessus, ça va scinder la guilde et on a pas vraiment besoin de ça en ce moment.

Vous voulez garder de l'argent pour des events PvE / RvR ?
Faites comme yeuss, donnez le à un animateur en spécifiant pour quelle raison vous voulez que ce soit utilisé.

Si vous voulez faire un don à la guilde, peu vous importe le secteur : mettez en banque.
Évitez de rendre "public" l'argent destiné à un type de jeu particulier parcequ'on va se retrouver avec des réactions comme celle de ptit gras : "ah ouais, on  a plein de PO en guilde, pourquoi on les utilise pas ?". 
Du coup, va falloir se justifier toutes les 5 min.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est triste qu'on soit obligé de ne *pas* communiquer, sinon y'a drama.

Du coup bah voilà, hein, si vous voulez financer le PvE ou le RvR en particulier, vous faites ça en douce, comme un criminel, directement auprès d'un animateur, mais surtout vous vous taisez hein. Si jamais un râleur vous tombait dessus, vous seriez pas dans la merde. Vous vous retrouveriez probablement pendu pour clivage, tout ça.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, et, vous allez arrêter de vous engueuler pour des bêtises comme des gamins autour d'un ballon de foot crevé oui  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

> on va se retrouver avec des réactions comme celle de ptit gras : "ah ouais, on  a plein de PO en guilde, pourquoi on les utilise pas ?". 
> Du coup, va falloir se justifier toutes les 5 min.


Je te remercie de me porter toujours autant dans ton estime, mais donne moi une seule bonne raison de pas les utiliser ?

----------


## purEcontact

> *9. Il y a une banque de guilde ? Puis-je m'en servir pour stocker ma collection de peaux de lapin ?*
> 
> Le contrôle sur la banque de guilde est très léger. Évitez simplement d'y stocker des objets inutiles. Par exemple, n'y mettez que des armes ou armures de qualité verte ou supérieure. N'hésitez pas à y stocker des consommables (produits de cuisine, par exemple). Toutes les ressources d'artisanat sont également les bienvenues (mais pas les objets intermédiaires, comme une hampe d'arc ou une poignée d'épée).
> 
> N'oubliez pas qu'une fois un objet déposé, il ne vous appartient plus, et n'importe qui disposant des droits pour le faire pourra le retirer et en faire ce que bon lui semble.


Premier post.
"N'oubliez pas qu'une fois un objet déposé, il ne vous appartient plus."

Le fait même de déposer de l'argent en spécifiant son utilité future c'est conserver l'appartenance de cet argent.
"Je donne de l'argent, mais ça reste le mien et vous faites ce que je veux avec".

---------- Post added at 13h07 ---------- Previous post was at 13h05 ----------




> Je te remercie de me porter toujours autant dans ton estime, mais donne moi une seule bonne raison de pas les utiliser ?


Je crois que t'as pas compris : ta question est légitime et si tu la pose aujourd'hui, d'autres se la poseront plus tard.
En gros, j'appuie ton propos, je le tourne pas en dérision.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je te remercie de me porter toujours autant dans ton estime, mais donne moi une seule bonne raison de pas les utiliser ?


Pour la seconde fois, pallier au futur aspirateur des points d'influence que va être le lancement de votre guilde communautaire ?

Maxi, c'est pas compliqué :
Vous voulez financez le RvR -> Coffre de guilde.
Vous voulez financez le RvR et le W3 -> Coffre de guilde.
Vous voulez aider les events PvE -> animateurs.
Puisque de toute façon, on ne pioche pas dedans.

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour la seconde fois, pallier au futur aspirateur des points d'influence que va être le lancement de votre guilde communautaire ?




Merci d'éviter de casser du sucre sur l'event 3W, ils en chient assez comme ça pour lui foutre des bâtons dans les roues.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne casse pas du sucre, je fais remonter des interrogations des joueurs concernant la logique de créer une guilde annexe et d'utiliser les points d'influence de CPC pour combler le vide de la première.
Après, ça m'ait assez égal qu'on utilise cet argent pour ça.
Mais quand on dit qu'on doit cramer cet argent parce qu'il est là, et que je sais qu'on va créer une guilde coûteuse en points d'influence, oui, je m'inquiète.
Je te rappelle le DRAMAAA créé pour un pauvre boost karma ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ou le fait qu'il y ai des event role play le dimanche?  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Mais c'est surtout faux et archi faux. Je ne fais pas partie de la structure qui se met en place, mais elle utilisera les points d'influ qu'elle gagne en 3w pour ses besoins 3w. Et les joueurs ne vont tagger là bas que lors du raid.

C'est un point positif (et pas le but) du nouveau raid, qui permettra d'éviter les dramas du genre "le 3w pompe tout et ne fait rien gagner". C'est fini ça. Tout ce que le 3w dépensera viendra de ce qu'il aura gagné.

Aucun point d'influence CPC ne va disparaître nulle part. Aucun PO non plus. Arrête de parler de quelque chose dont (visiblement) tu n'as pas compris le fonctionnement s'il te plaît  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Aucun point d'influence CPC ne va disparaître nulle part.





> Pour l'instant la structure n'existe pas du point de vue influence et l'on devra, au moins à court terme, continuer à utiliser les guildes d'origine et donc Cpc qui est la plus aisée sur ce plan.


Faudra voir à vous mettre d'accord, du coup.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais bien sûr !
Une structure avec 0 points d'influence qui va n'utiliser que ses points d'influence  :tired: 
Je te renvoie au post de Silence sur le sujet, qui est moins foutage de gueule que le tien.
Arrête de parler de quelque chose dont (visiblement) tu n'as pas compris le fonctionnement s'il te plaît  :tired: 
Et encore une fois, ça m'est ÉGAL.

----------


## Ptit gras

Utiliser 4 catas et 2 golem par semaine ça coûte 3k influence. Sacrée dépense en attendant que le [RAID] monte son art de la guerre au niveau 4.

L'influence ça se fait dès la première heure, donc la structure à zéro influence c'est du flan.

----------


## Maximelene

Tiens, on vient de passer de "aucun" à "3k par semaine", en 7 minutes.  ::ninja:: 

Du coup, d'ici demain, même heure, si ça progresse au même rythme, on en sera à plus de 600k par semaine ! (Ceci est un gros troll velu, à vocation purement humoristique, juste pour rigoler, merci de ne pas l'utiliser pour argumenter, prouver un argument, ou nourrir votre chat, la preuve, je met plein de smileys :  ::ninja::   ::trollface::   ::):   :;):   :^_^:   ::P:  ).

----------


## Ptit gras

Je m'y attendais pas du tout en plus  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Ça t'aurait déçu que je la fasse pas  ::trollface:: 

Bref, mon avis : effectivement, vous aurez besoin d'influence. Effectivement, au tout début, faudra en piocher un peu chez CPC. Personnellement, ça ne me pose pas de problème, je suis pas du genre à râler pour quelques points d'influence (contrairement à d'autres  ::ninja::   ::trollface::  ). Et je me doute bien (et je l'espère aussi) que ça ne durera pas éternellement. Du coup, bon, bah on fera avec, ça n'est pas la mort  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Surtout que ça ne change rien par rapport à avant..

----------


## Maximelene

Bah, si, puisque l'influence gagnée ira dans la nouvelle structure, et ne remboursera donc pas les dépenses faites chez CPC (enfin, si j'ai bien compris hein).

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense que les 18k influence pour avoir l'art de la guerre suffisant seront assez vite faits s'ils continuent avec des effectifs de 20-25. ça fait quand même pas mal d'évent une soirée de 3w.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je croyais que le RvR ne rapportait pas d'influence ... *trollpoint*

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Event:
> 2 Influence/person for solo. 20 Influence for a group of 2+ guild members. Multiple groups of 2 doing the same event does not cause more than 20 influence to be gained, so there is a maximum of 20 per event.


Il faudra donc que cette guilde fasse 900 event pour avoir les 18k nécessaires, à moins que le raid soit découpé en plusieurs groupes participants à des event différents.

----------


## purEcontact

> Il faudra donc que cette guilde fasse 900 event pour avoir les 18k nécessaires, à moins que le raid soit découpé en plusieurs groupes participants à des event différents.


4 groupes de 5, donc 900/4 : 225 events.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Event:
> 2 Influence/person for solo. 20 Influence for a group of 2+ guild members. *Multiple groups of 2 doing the same event does not cause more than 20 influence to be gained, so there is a maximum of 20 per event.*


Non

----------


## purEcontact

> Non


D'accord !

----------


## Mr Slurp

::): 
Bisous Pure  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai fini par scroller tout en bas sans lire sinon je vais m'énerver.

Je vais être très clair. 

La communication actuelle dans la guilde, *c'est de la grosse merde*, et c'est notamment la faute des animateurs.

"Parce que les joueurs se posent des questions machin"
"On donnait plus parce que Caf prenait des sous"

Mais putain, on a une mailing list d'animateurs...

Animateur, c'est participer à rendre cette guilde meilleure, en expliquant aux gens qui ne comprennent pas les trucs pourquoi ça se passe comme ça, en essayant donc de le comprendre soi-même au début, si on ne le comprend pas, en posant la question, pas en alimentant un sentiment de *village assiégé* qui ressort de beacuoup des interventions d'animateur "PvE" ces derniers jours (alors qu'on ne fait plus la distinction)...

Y a aucune tentative de comprendre ce que fait l'autre, juste un repli complet sur soi.

Si vous êtes vexés par ce que je viens d'écrire, le problème est chez vous.

Les animateurs sont *au service* de la guilde. Au service, ça veut dire qu'on range nos egos et qu'on ouvre le cerveau pour comprendre autrui avant d'énoncer nos vérités (typiquement ce que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas fait là maintenant tout de suite, mea culpa, mais y a une première fois à tout).

Marre.

Ah, et sinon, les calculs d'apothicaire... *Soupir*
Parler de la guilde qui "perd de l'influence" alors que ce qui est en jeu c'est la survie d'un mode de jeu complet au sein de la communauté CPC, et le fun pour au moins 20 personnes que ça représente (sans même parler qu'une guilde 100% PvE, c'est une guilde qui finit comme la guilde CPC sur GW1), c'est... Je sais pas ce qu'il faut avoir comme oeillère ou  comme volonté d'assoir son contrôle/pouvoir ou que sais-je...

Coup de gueule, et il est sérieux.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, y'a effectivement des soucis de communication.

Du genre : pourquoi personne n'a parlé, avant aujourd'hui, du fait que de l'influence serait prélevée chez CPC pour la nouvelle structure ? Pourquoi a-t-il fallu amener le sujet sur la table, alors qu'il concerne tout le monde, et que les gens impliqués devaient bien le savoir ?

Personne ne fait de calculs d'apothicaire ici. Lee Tchii comme moi avons suffisamment débattu sur le sujet quand il s'agissait du buff karma pour ne pas jouer les conservateurs d'influence à notre tour. Mais on aimerait quand même bien être au courant des choses.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai pas compris le message du monsieur du dessus : tu t'adresses aux animateurs ?
Si c'est le cas, pourquoi tu les contact pas directement ?
Si c'est pas le cas, tu demandes à ce qu'on tape sur les animateurs obtus ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Hum, ce que veut dire Maxi, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de fondement sur ce coup de gueule Zepo.
Des soucis de communication, d'accord.
Mais personne ici n'a été contre le fait qu'on prenne de l'influence à CPC pour la nouvelle guilde RvR. 
Au contraire, on dit même "ya des sous pour compenser, donc tout va bien".

----------


## Tygra

> Je ne casse pas du sucre, je fais remonter des interrogations des joueurs concernant la logique de créer une guilde annexe et d'utiliser les points d'influence de CPC pour combler le vide de la première.


Je tiens à préciser, tout en esquivant soigneusement le débat d'ici, que la nouvelle structure a été créée justement pour éviter les dramas de recrutement d'externes au sein de CPC (et respecter leur identité de guilde également). Et pour l'instant cette structure vis sur les fonds propres de ses joueurs, parce que même si elle existe officellement depuis moins de 24h, ça fait un moment que nous jouons ensemble sans taper dans les coffres.

Edit : je rajoute que les up d'art de la guerre et de coffre de la nouvelle guilde ne pourront pas se faire avec l'influence de CPC, ça marche pas apparemment  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, alors il va falloir vous mettre d'accord là dessus, parce que personne ne dit la même chose.

----------


## Tygra

C'est pas une question de se mettre d'accord, c'est que physiquement c'est pas possible de dépenser l'influence de CPC pour up une autre guilde.
Pas à ma connaissance du moins !

Par contre les quelques rares catas & golems de guildes risquent d'être à la charge de CPC un moment.

----------


## Maximelene

Evidemment qu'on ne parle pas des améliorations  ::|: 




> Par contre les quelques rares catas & golems de guildes risquent d'être à la charge de CPC un moment.


Voilà, on est d'accord. Et ça ne pose pas de problème. mais ça aurait mérité d'être dit sans qu'on aie besoin de demander (puisque demander peut facilement provoquer du débat, la preuve).

----------


## purEcontact

> Ouais, y'a effectivement des soucis de communication.
> Du genre : pourquoi personne n'a parlé, avant aujourd'hui, du fait que de l'influence serait prélevée chez CPC pour la nouvelle structure ? Pourquoi a-t-il fallu amener le sujet sur la table, alors qu'il concerne tout le monde, et que les gens impliqués devaient bien le savoir ?


Même si ma réponse va pas te plaire : tu aurais dû faire parti des "gens impliqués".
Au même titre que le reste des animateurs.

Dimanche soir, après l'event de guilde, il y a eu une discussion concernant l'avenir du 3W chez CPC.
Je suis pas un joueur très orienté 3W, j'en fais juste de temps en temps, j'ai envie de dire "comme tout le monde" et ce Raid ne m'intéresse que très peu.

Seulement, c'est un événement important de la guilde puisqu'il regroupe un pan important de canards : tout ceux qui joue uniquement au 3W.
Forcément, partant de ce principe, il ne faut pas être devin ou médium pour se rendre compte que les décisions prises ce soir là auraient un impact sur la guilde.

La question de l'influence n'a pas été abordée pour une raison simple : la guilde créée pour faire les raids 3W avec IRW et AxG n'est pas une guilde à part entière.
Il s'agit d'une structure permettant de savoir qui est dispo et dans le RvR pendant les soirées 3W.
Aucune des 3 guildes n'y attache vraiment d'appartenance : il n'y avait pas d'alternative à la création d'une guilde (c'est la seule structure permettant d'obtenir les informations souhaitées).

Du fait qu'il s'agisse d'une structure sans personnalité, les canards restent des canards et leur besoin d'influence pour construire des armes de siège / claim des forts / etc... reste le même.
La seule différence notable, c'est que pendant ces soirées, le raid ne rapporte pas d'influence.

Un autre choix a été envisagé : celui d'absorber IRW et AxG.
Cependant, en faisant ça, on perd un peu de l'esprit communautaire de CPC au profit d'une partie des joueurs.

Du coup, entre perdre une partie de l'identité ou un peu d'influence, même si il n'y a pas eu de débat dessus, la solution s'est posée d'elle même.

Edit :
Je précise même si je pense que c'est inutile :
IRW a une politique de guilde : "on invite les copains même si il reste 2 jours".
Si ils invitent dans une structure externe à CPC, ça ne pose aucun soucis.
En revanche, si ils invitent chez CPC, la guilde devient un moulin.

Au niveau de la gestion, si on ne pense pas à kick au fur et à mesure, ça donne un travail monstre à l'animation.
Au niveau du social, ça créé des petits groupes ayant chacun leur appartenance : "Je suis pas CPC, je suis XXX."

----------


## Maximelene

Non mais j'ai *rien* contre la solution hein... *encore une fois*.

Il aurait juste fallu penser à prévenir les gens qui n'avaient pas envie de participer à une réunion de 3 heures concernant un mode de jeu qui ne leur plait pas, mais qui sont quand même concernés par cette dépense d'influence. Parce que toute la guilde est concernée.

----------


## purEcontact

> Il aurait juste fallu penser à prévenir les gens qui n'avaient pas envie de participer à une réunion de 3 heures concernant un mode de jeu qui ne leur plait pas, mais qui sont quand même concernés par cette dépense d'influence. Parce que toute la guilde est concernée.


Tu veux dire, avertir les animateurs ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Avertir *tout le monde*.

C'est à ça que sert le forum, normalement.

----------


## purEcontact

Là par contre, tu te soustrais au rôle d'animateur.
Tout le monde ne s'intéresse pas au 3W et tout le monde ne s'intéresse pas au PvE.
En tant qu'animateur, quand des décisions importantes (plus ou moins) sont sur le point d'être prise, même si ça t'intéresse pas, tu dois être présent ou t'assurer que quelqu'un te représente.

Evidemment, ça s'adresse pas uniquement à toi, mais à tout les animateurs.
On a tendance à dire que Leetchi / Maderone et toi c'est le coté PvE et Zepo / Charmide / Jingliat le coté RvR.

Cependant, quand il y a une réunion (là encore, 3W ou PvE, ça n'importe que peu à l'arrivée), il faudrait au minimum un représentant de chaque "camp".
Alors, forcément, ça va faire bondir Zepo que je dise ouvertement qu'il y a 2 "camps" chez les animateurs.

Faut pas se faire d'illusion : certains animateurs préfèrent le PvE et vont défendre les intérêts des joueurs PvE, idem du coté RvR.
C'est pourquoi il faudrait qu'il y ai systématique un représentant de chaque "camp" qui participe à l'event qui ne concerne pas son pan du jeu.

----------


## Maderone

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec Pure. En tant qu'animateur, même si ça me fait chier, c'est vrai qu'on aurait du être à cette réunion, surtout si des décisions importantes ont été prise.

----------


## Maximelene

Non, vous m'excuserez, mais j'ai en aucun cas à être présent à une réunion 3W si je ne joue pas à ce mode de jeu, ni à m'y faire représenter. Je m'en contrefout, et c'est mon droit, que je sois animateur ou non, merci.

De plus, *ce n'est pas le sujet*. Il n'y a pas à avoir ici de notion d'animateur, ça n'a aucun rapport.

On parle ici de l'influence. Sujet qui concerne *l'intégralité des membres de la guilde*, animateurs ou non. Et comme toute décision concernant l'intégralité des membres de la guilde, animateurs ou non, elle aurait du être postée sur le forum, là où l'intégralité des membres de la guilde, animateurs ou non, aurait pu la voir.

C'est ce qui a toujours été fait, normalement, et qui devrait toujours être fait. Et le fait même que j'aie à le dire me sidère.

----------


## Yeuss

Ouais, je ne joue plus à GW2 (grosse pause voir pause définitive), et j'ai filé 100po pour le non-RvR/PvE/event à Maderone en partant; j'avais aussi donné des sous pour des tomes commandants RvR avant. Egalité, balle au centre (me reste même 80po nichés dans ma banque si jamais un jour je reviens  :Cigare: ).

De toute façon dans la guilde, les joueurs RvR sont des gamins capricieux égoïstes immatures jamais contents et les joueurs PvE sont de mauvais rôlistes radins monotouches pollueur de forum. Une guilde CPC tout à fait normale non?  ::P:   :^_^:  ::wub:: 

A+ sur le forum

----------


## Charmide

Y'a eu aucune décision de prise, le sujet n'a pas été abordé, on y a meme pas pensé. Pourquoi? Je le refais encore: ça ne change rien par rapport à avant.
Y'aura pas de hausse de consommation, c'est pas les 20 CPC qui ne représenteront pas la guilde pendant 3h deux fois par semaine qui vont avoir un impact notable, et ils restent CPC.
Tu voulais qu'on prévienne de quoi?
Le compte-rendu complet des réunions de 3W, ouvertes à tous, a été posté sur le forum.

Je suis franchement exaspéré de ce "débat" qui n'a pas lieu d'être.
Il n'y a aucune raison d'entrer en opposition ou de se crêper le chignon sur un sujet pareil, de parler de "camp" ou "d'aspiration" des points d'influence. 

Pure parlait du fait que le tome avait l'effet de pousser les gens à arrêter de jouer. 
Je peux vous dire que c'est bien plus le cas de ce genre de comportement plus que pénible. 

On est tous censés être capable de discuter en bon entente, sans pointer du doigt son voisin ou se fantasmer un clivage imaginaire.

Maxi compris.

----------


## Maximelene

> Y'a eu aucune décision de prise, le sujet n'a pas été abordé, on y a meme pas pensé.


Eh ben, pour un sujet auquel personne n'a pensé, y'en a quand même pas mal qui ont l'air de savoir des choses !

D'ailleurs, comment tu peux affirmer qu'il n'y aura "pas de hausse de consommation", si aucune décision n'a encore été prise ?

----------


## Jingliat

est-ce que une "hausse" de la consommation va mettre en péril la pérénité de la guilde pendant 1-2 semaine, si une "hausse" il y aura? on verra bien, wait and see...

----------


## Zepolak

> Non, vous m'excuserez, mais j'ai en aucun cas à être présent à une réunion 3W si je ne joue pas à ce mode de jeu, ni à m'y faire représenter. Je m'en contrefout, et c'est mon droit, que je sois animateur ou non, merci.
> 
> De plus, *ce n'est pas le sujet*. Il n'y a pas à avoir ici de notion d'animateur, ça n'a aucun rapport.
> 
> On parle ici de l'influence. Sujet qui concerne *l'intégralité des membres de la guilde*, animateurs ou non. Et comme toute décision concernant l'intégralité des membres de la guilde, animateurs ou non, elle aurait du être postée sur le forum, là où l'intégralité des membres de la guilde, animateurs ou non, aurait pu la voir.
> 
> C'est ce qui a toujours été fait, normalement, et qui devrait toujours être fait. Et le fait même que j'aie à le dire me sidère.


Non parce qu'on est normalement dans une putain de communauté géniale ou on s'aime tous et on fait confiance aux autres pour les petits trucs insignifiants comme 100 000 d'influence, et où chacun s'intéresse à ce qui l'intéresse, et si ça l'intéresse pas, ALORS ÇA L'INTÉRESSE PAS.

La question de l'influence n'a jamais été abordé parce que tout le monde s'en tape parmi les joueurs qui sont parvenus à cette solution de "Raid". Elle est complétement secondaire. C'est uniquement parce que la question a été posée, avec un sous-entendu de crime de lèse-majesté, que Sterco a imaginé une réponse qui tombe sous le sens. La question peut être posée bien sûr, encore heureux, mais y a une façon de les poser, ces questions. Indice : ça se fait en évitant d'accuser autrui de faire des manigances.

Oui, le problème est au niveau animateur quand je lis que "Je m'en contrefout" et malgré tout derrière une génération de questions avec sous-entendus. Et "Je m'en contrefout", non, c'est pas une attitude d'animateur non. Je m'en contrefous pas du tout du PvE pour info, malgré le fait que je n'en fasse quasiment jamais. J'ai conscience de l'importance du mode de jeu pour tout le monde ou du moins une partie. J'ai conscience que les fractales et les donjons sont des trucs importants et le kif de beaucoup de monde.

À force de vouloir travailler au nom de concept flous, "protéger l'intégralité des gens de la guide" ou que sais-je, qui sont souvent l'expression de nos propres réticences, on va détruire Insert Coinz.

Et le rôle d'animateur, c'est d'animer la guilde, c'est certain, mais apaiser les tensions qui pourraient y naître en premier lieu. Ça sous-entend comprendre "l'autre camp" pour pouvoir le défendre auprès du sien, expliquer. C'est l'inverse qui se produit là.

De toute façon, Purecon exprime un point de vue proche du mien, et pour le coup, plus diplomatiquement que moi.




> Personne ne fait de calculs d'apothicaire ici. Lee Tchii comme moi avons suffisamment débattu sur le sujet quand il s'agissait du buff karma pour ne pas jouer les conservateurs d'influence à notre tour. Mais on aimerait quand même bien être au courant des choses.


Personne fait rien en cachette, y a des posts partout, y a des discussions, y a des réunions. Vous y participez ou pas. Mais si vous n'y participez pas, posez les questions de façon à ce que les personnes auxquelles les questions sont destinées n'aient pas l'impression d'être au tribunal.

Enfin, je suis à nouveau dispo réguliérement sur mumble. Les autres aussi. Y a la mailing list animateur. J'ai pu discuter avec Purecon pour qu'on aligne nos cordes hier soir. Bref, ouais, la guilde Insert Coinz est ce que vous en ferez.

Post-pré-whatever-edit :




> Eh ben, pour un sujet auquel personne n'a pensé, y'en a quand même pas mal qui ont l'air de savoir des choses !
> 
> D'ailleurs, comment tu peux affirmer qu'il n'y aura "pas de hausse de consommation", si aucune décision n'a encore été prise ?


Ok. C'est officiel, tu m'exaspères. J'ai fait une grosse erreur tantôt.

----------


## Charmide

> Eh ben, pour un sujet auquel personne n'a pensé, y'en a quand même pas mal qui ont l'air de savoir des choses !
> 
> D'ailleurs, comment tu peux affirmer qu'il n'y aura "pas de hausse de consommation", si aucune décision n'a encore été prise ?


Parce que je sais comment marche le W3, et je sais que c'est pas la nouvelle structure, du compte-rendu que tu n'as pas lu parce que comme tu le dis fièrement, tu t'en fous, qui va changer les habitudes de consommation des joueurs 3W de la guilde.

Quand je dis "aucune décision n'a été prise", je parle à propos de l'influence, parce ce qu'encore une fois: y'a aucune raison.

Si y'en avait eu une, on en aurait parlé. Bien sûr. Comme tout le temps.

Merci pour ta contribution, donc.

----------


## Zepolak

Le champ lexical que tu employes maxi, et les tournures de phrase, sont celles du soupçon.

C'est comme constuire une maison sans fondation dans un marais.

Impossible de constuire une communauté avec ça.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> On est tous censés être capable de discuter en bon entente, sans pointer du doigt son voisin ou se fantasmer un clivage imaginaire.
> Maxi compris.


Maxi n'a pointé personne du doigt. LUI.  :tired: 

Une guilde a été créée. Hier certains ont fait des raids sous son sigle.
Arrêtez de dire que rien n'a déjà été fait ...
Et encore une fois, on n'en a rien à faire, si ce n'est qu'on déplore un gros manque de communication.

Et Maderone, aucun soucis. La prochaine fois, tu nous représenteras à la réunion W3.  ::trollface:: 
Personnellement, avec un déplacement en semaine et un WE en famille, j'ai appris l'existence de la réunion au moment de sa tenue.
Et c'était pas "ce serait bien que les anims viennent pour y assister", c'était "ils se réunissent pour discuter de l'avenir du W3 sur CPC".
Déjà que quand je donne un pauvre avis sur des titres de raid, on m'envoie bouler, j'vais certainement pas m'inviter de moi-même à ce genre de réunions ...




> Le champ lexical que tu employes maxi, et les tournures de phrase, sont celles du soupçon.
> C'est comme constuire une maison sans fondation dans un marais.
> Impossible de constuire une communauté avec ça.


Je crois qu'on ferait mieux *tous* ici présents de fermer nos navigateurs et d'aller faire un tour plutôt que de sortir des propos qu'on pourrait regretter à posteriori ...

----------


## Maximelene

> Oui, le problème est au niveau animateur quand je lis que "Je m'en contrefout" et malgré tout derrière une génération de questions avec sous-entendus. Et "Je m'en contrefout", non, c'est pas une attitude d'animateur non. Je m'en contrefous pas du tout du PvE pour info, malgré le fait que je n'en fasse quasiment jamais. J'ai conscience de l'importance du mode de jeu pour tout le monde ou du moins une partie. J'ai conscience que les fractales et les donjons sont des trucs importants et le kif de beaucoup de monde.


Moi aussi j'ai conscience que le RvR est important pour une très grande partie de la guilde, que c'est le mode de jeu favori de pas mal de joueurs, et qu'il ne faut pas le mettre de côté. Et alors, je n'ai pas le droit, moi, de m'en foutre pour autant de ce mode de jeu qui ne m'amuse pas ?

Ce n'est pas parce que je m'en fout, que ça ne m'intéresse pas, que je crache forcément dessus.




> Et le rôle d'animateur, c'est d'animer la guilde, c'est certain, mais apaiser les tensions qui pourraient y naître en premier lieu. Ça sous-entend comprendre "l'autre camp" pour pouvoir le défendre auprès du sien, expliquer. C'est l'inverse qui se produit là.


Si tu avais lu la page plutôt que de scroller directement tout en bas et de poster sous le coup de l'énervement, tu aurais vu, par exemple, ça :




> Bref, mon avis : effectivement, vous aurez besoin d'influence. Effectivement, au tout début, faudra en piocher un peu chez CPC. Personnellement, ça ne me pose pas de problème, je suis pas du genre à râler pour quelques points d'influence (contrairement à d'autres   ). Et je me doute bien (et je l'espère aussi) que ça ne durera pas éternellement. Du coup, bon, bah on fera avec, ça n'est pas la mort


Je peux te le traduire si tu veux : *je comprends* le fait que vous ayez besoin d'influence, et que vous n'en ayez pas dès le début. *Je comprends* le fait qu'il soit nécessaire d'en prélever chez CPC. *Je comprends* le fait que ce soit un "mal" nécessaire.

Et après ce message, la tension a été apaisée... jusqu'à un certain autre message.




> Ok. C'est officiel, tu m'exaspères. J'ai fait une grosse erreur tantôt.


Je serais ravi d'en discuter plus en privé.

----------


## Charmide

> Maxi n'a pointé personne du doigt. LUI. 
> 
> Une guilde a été créée. Hier certains ont fait des raids sous son sigle.
> Arrêtez de dire que rien n'a déjà été fait ...
> Et encore une fois, on n'en a rien à faire, si ce n'est qu'on déplore un gros manque de communication.





> Quand je dis "aucune décision n'a été prise", je parle à propos de l'influence, parce ce qu'encore une fois: y'a aucune raison.
> 
> Si y'en avait eu une, on en aurait parlé. Bien sûr. Comme tout le temps.


Mais quel manque de communication? 0_0
On invite tout le monde à venir participer à une réunion sur l'avenir du 3W, une semaine à l'avance, sur le forum, et on poste l'intégralité de ce qui y a été dit le lendemain. 

WTF? 
C'est quoi le problème?

----------


## Odrhann

> Une guilde a été créée. Hier certains ont fait des raids sous son sigle.


Vous savez, l'influence sert peu en 3W en vérité. C'est plus nos badges et nos POs qui paient les engins de siège qu'on déploie.




> Et encore une fois, on n'en a rien à faire, si ce n'est qu'on déplore un gros manque de communication.


Tygra et moi avons rédigé des comptes-rendus des réunions. Tout a été rendu public.




> Déjà que quand je donne un pauvre avis sur des titres de raid, on m'envoie bouler, j'vais certainement pas m'inviter de moi-même à ce genre de réunions ...


Une réaction excessive d'un canard.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, du coup, mettons les choses au clair :

Aucune décision n'a été prise pour l'influence : *ok*.
Il est néanmoins probable qu'il soit nécessaire d'en prendre un peu chez CPC : *ok*.
Les joueurs ne sont néanmoins visiblement pas particulièrement opposés à cette idée : *ok*.

Mais si Lytchi a amené le sujet sur le tapis, c'est simplement que certains se sont posés la question (perso j'y avait pas pensé, mais on m'y a fait penser), et donc que cette interrogation existe bel et bien. Il ne reste qu'à l'adresser, plutôt que de débattre aveuglément (je crois néanmoins qu'une partie de la discussion est faite).

Du coup, si on pouvait revenir au calme...

----------


## Charmide

Maxi, le problème, c'est que tu ne comprends pas ce qu'est la structure qu'on a mise en place. Ça n'est pas une nouvelle guilde.

Y'a des joueurs CPC qui utiliseront de l'influence CPC, comme avant. C'est tout. 
Ils ne représenteront pas la guilde pendant 6h par semaine, mais c'est négligeable.
Rien n'a changé par rapport à avant.

On a pas "besoin d'un peu d'influence" pour la lancer. Ça veut rien dire.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est quand même semble-t-il, plus ou moins, une structure un minimum à part. Vous noterez l'abus de termes visant à pondérer mes propos  ::P: 

Au niveau de cette nouvelle structure, il y aura des dépenses liées (quelques upgrades à débloquer), financés par la participation des joueurs portant le tag. Mais il y aura aussi quelques dépenses "courantes" (engins de siège de guilde, par exemple), qui devront bien être financés avec quelques points d'influence. Influence qui pourra éventuellement être prélevée chez CPC.

Je le redis, j'ai aucun soucis avec cette (éventuelle, je le rappelle donc) solution. Mais il ne faut pas non plus affirmer qu'il ne s'agira pas d'une "perte" pour CPC, puisque les dépenses courantes de deux soirées se feront sans les rentrées habituelles de ces deux soirées. Une différence minime, mais une différence quand même.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Oh pitaing comment ca part en sucette  ::XD::  Et tout ça à cause d'un simple thomothon (au départ hein, après y'a eu d'autres trucs). 

Allez les gens faites vous des bisous, moi ce que je ressort de tout ça, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de caractères forts, et que les non affinités existante entre certaines personnes font que, quelque soit les arguments/non arguments avancés par les uns et les autres, il n'y aura aucun consensus possible (et puis bon on est sur CPC aussi).

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que finalement beaucoup des personnes aux caractères les plus forts de la guildes (et donc du forum) sont aussi ceux qui sont animateurs (oui je pense beaucoup à purE, Maxi et Charmide, et je l'assume)

Bref, Zepo est la voix de la raison, (merci Zepo de réussir à rester neutre, et presque zen, tu mérite vraiment ta place de modo)

----------


## Maximelene

PurE n'est pas animateur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> Une guilde a été créée. Hier certains ont fait des raids sous son sigle.


Non  :;): 
On était encore taggés CPC hier soir, la structure ayant été créée par Zepo, qui n'était pas dispo.

Au final je pense que sur le fond on est d'accord : la question de l'influence n'avait pas été évoquée, parce que jugée très très très secondaire par les joueurs de 3W qui utilisent leurs ressources personnelles dans ce mode depuis un certain temps.
Maintenant elle a été évoquée, il semblerait qu'il n'y ait pas de problème pour continuer sur ce rythme, voire même d'utiliser un peu d'influence pour des engins de siège, tant que ça reste dans l'acceptable au niveau dépense. Et je compte bien sur tous les observateurs exterieurs pour venir raler sur le topic quand vous pensez que la consommation devient excessive.

Si la question est réglée, on se fait tous des bisous et on retourne jouer ?

----------


## Maximelene

C'est obligé les bisous ?  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

> Purecontact et moi avons rédigé des comptes-rendus des réunions. Tout a été rendu public.


Merci de me rendre ce qui m'appartient, je me suis pas tapé 2 soirées de merde pour n'en tirer aucune reconnaissance  ::ninja:: .




> PurE n'est pas animateur.


Et encore heureux, ça filerai droit sinon, c'est moi qui vous le dit !  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Il aurait fallu prévenir que la nouvelle structure ne démarrerait pas avec 100k influ pour tout débloquer au moment de sa création  ::trollface:: 

Bisoux purE.

----------


## Maderone

Oh oui Pure, viens remettre de l'ordre dans la guilde !

----------


## Maximelene

> Merci de me rendre ce qui m'appartient, je me suis pas tapé 2 soirées de merde pour n'en tirer aucune reconnaissance .


Tu devrais avoir l'habitude, après tes events où on te crache dessus parce que des retardataires n'ont pas tout entendu, ou parce que ton personnage faisait du clipping dans un fourré  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Tu devrais avoir l'habitude, après tes events où on te crache dessus parce que des retardataires n'ont pas tout entendu, ou parce que ton personnage faisait du clipping dans un fourré


Tu veux dire les event où certains restent bloqué 30 min sur une énigme à la con et finissent dernier ?  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Mon avis et ce que j'ai compris 

Spoiler Alert! 


Bin oui, pourquoi pas  ::trollface:: 


La nouvelle guilde créée n'est qu'une meta guilde, une coquille vide servant au gens pour se rejoindre et tagguer ensemble en McM (et avoir une idée du nombre).Niveau dépense de l'Influence, en gros pour moi ça ne changera rien, en tout cas dans un premier  temps (voir plus). Les constructions se feront dans les "vraies" guildes :
Parce que les améliorations RvR sont débloquées dans ces guildesPour construire les catapultes et autres golem, il faut débloquer art de la guerre 4 et 5. (36500 points d'influences rien que pour débloquer art de la guerre 5, sans rush, donc avec un temps d'en gros deux semaines minimum)Pour optimiser le tout, il faut aussi une deuxième file de construction etc.Ça permet d'inviter facilement des gens (PU, autres personnes d'autres guildes, autres guildes même) sans modifier les structures des guildes mères.En gros, c'est ce que je rapprocherai le plus d'une "alliance" sans les outils adéquat.Enfin, l'influence "perdu" pendant les soirées raid, on verra bien mais je ne pense pas que ça joue beaucoup sauf si les gens oublient de repasser CPC en dehors de ces soirées  **protip* si le chan de guilde vous semble mort, vérifier votre tag*.  :tired: 

Bref.
Voila.
Rien de bien méchant en fait.

Pve Power !

:edit: Le temps d'écrire ce truc, On est passé à l'orgie de bisous  ::sad:: .

----------


## Odrhann

> Merci de me rendre ce qui m'appartient, je me suis pas tapé 2 soirées de merde pour n'en tirer aucune reconnaissance .


Ouais mais non, je cautionne pas l'omniprésence et la réussite continuelle des mêmes. J'aime promouvoir du sang frais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu veux dire les event où certains restent bloqué 30 min sur une énigme à la con et finissent dernier ?


Ceux là même  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

J'm'en fous. J'ai droit à trois coup de gueule. Le premier c'était sur les gens qui arrivaient pas à s'empêcher de troller sur jeuxonline.lol, voici le second. Je boude. Non mais vraiment, j'insiste sur le sentiment de village assiégé qui a jamais disparu. Faut juste virer ça et ce sera merveilleux. Quelques points d'influence ou quelques POs, franchement, qu'est-ce que ça représente au regard des souvenirs d'ici 1 an ?

Y a nulle part de "plan" ou de "conquête de pouvoir" ou même de décisions unilatérales - sauf pour les trucs insignifiants. Elles prennnent au contraire bien trop de temps, ces décisions. Alors, certes, on peut ne pas avoir exactement la même définition de trucs insignifiants, mais quand ça arrive, y a l'art et la manière. Faut pas partir du principe que les autres ont tenté de vous baiser ou de vous cacher des choses. 

C'est pas le cas, la communauté est amour (pouah) et c'est la raison pour laquelle on en est encore là où on en est. Avec ce franc succès.

----------


## Tynril

Oh god. J'ai survolé ces dernières page d'un oeil vitreux, c'est un bonheur total.

J'aimerais beaucoup que :
L'on arrête de se prendre la tronche pour de l'Influence, dont on s'en tape, d'une part parce qu'on en a beaucoup, d'autre part parce que c'est fait pour être utilisé, et finalement parce que même si un jour, malgré une planification millimétrée (ou un usage chaotique et désordonné, les deux me vont), on se retrouve face à une pénurie, eh bien... Ça sera pas grave. Ça sera même l'occasion de faire des events de guilde pour essayer de choper un maximum d'influence. J'ai même pour soupçon que l'influence est prévue comme ça, dans le game-design de base.
L'on arrête de répéter le mot "animateur" tous les trois putain de post. *Les animateurs sont des canards comme les autres*. Ils n'ont pas plus de droit de regard sur la guilde que les autres. Ils n'ont pas plus de regard sur la communauté que les autres. Les décisions, chez Insert Coinz, on les prend en se foutant sur la gueule tous ensemble pendant plusieurs jours dans un topic, ou on les prend en 3mn à 2h du matin quand un canard (animateur ou pas) se dit "hé, mais, et si on faisait ça" et que tout le monde le suit. On les prend pas en se référent à un groupe de sages décisionnaires siégeant au sommet de notre montagne de plumes. C'est le bordel, c'est marrant, ça trolle, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, et tout le monde fait confiance en son prochain pour qu'il ne soit pas un gros con. C'est ça, notre identité, ou en tous cas c'est comme ça que je la perçois. S'il n'y avait aucun risque de hacking, pour moi, tous les canards seraient animateur.
Mais cela n'engage que moi.

---------- Post added at 18h00 ---------- Previous post was at 17h57 ----------

Je précise quand même : quand je demande à nos nouvelles recrues de me verser une rente en PO pour valider leur invitation dans la guilde, et de m’appeler "Mon Vénéré Animateur Préféré", c'est pas pareil hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Vous noterez, Zepolak comme Tynril, que personne ne s'est réellement "pris la tronche" sur l'influence elle-même, puisque le sujet, qui a été soulevé par Lee Tchii, a été oublié en exactement 25 minutes.  :;): 

Zut quoi, on est visiblement tous d'accord ! Ça vous perturbe tellement que ça ?  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

"Oh ben ça alors, je comprends pas pourquoi on m'en veut"  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est le bordel, c'est marrant, ça trolle, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, et tout le monde fait confiance en son prochain pour qu'il ne soit pas un gros con.


Non.

----------


## Tynril

J'ai rajouté ceci dans le "règlement" de guilde, suite à l'excellente suggestion de Pure sur un autre topic.




> *9b. Et la thune ? Ça brille en jaune là dedans, vous pouvez pas me payer ma nouvelle armure ou mes vacances en Elona ? Steuplé, quoi.*
> 
> L'argent de la banque est utilisée pour la vie de la guilde, que ce soit en PvE, en WvW ou en PvP, pour peu qu'une telle dépense soit nécessaire dans l'un de ces domaines, et que celle-ci soit demandée par la communauté. Lorsque vous déposez de l'argent dans la banque de guilde, vous en faites don, et ça ne vous donne aucun droit de regard sur la façon dont cet argent sera utilisé.
> 
> Si vous souhaitez donner de l'argent pour un événement bien spécifique (par exemple un événement PvE ou une collecte pour un tome de commandeur), adressez-le directement au canard qui l'organise et qui en fait la demande.
> 
> Quant à la gestion de l'argent de la guilde, si la dépense à engager excède un montant raisonnable (que l'on fixera ici à 10 pièces d'or, mais qui sera susceptible d'évoluer en fonction de l'inflation), les animateurs se pencheront de façon collégiale sur le sujet, et impliqueront éventuellement (mais pas obligatoirement) la guilde dans le processus de décision, via ce forum, si cela s'avère pratique dans la situation.




---------- Post added at 18h11 ---------- Previous post was at 18h11 ----------




> Non.


Laisse moi vivre dans mon monde de bisounours, enfoiré.

----------


## silence

> **protip* si le chan de guilde vous semble mort, vérifier votre tag*


Bah, qui pourrait être assez bête pour ne pas y penser tout de suite ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, si la chose n'a pas été évoquée encore de manière générale c'est justement parce qu'aucune décision n'a été prise. On cherche encore aujourd'hui à déterminer les personnes prêtes à s'investir et à gérer la chose du côté Cpc. Il se trouve que j'ai pour l'instant hérité du bébé et notamment de maintenir le lien avec AxG et Irw après le départ des traitres - que leurs noms soient désormais bannis. La question de la gestion de l'influence a été soulevée brièvement lorsque Aknot m'a contacté hier soir, au milieu du raid. Ce n'est donc qu'une piste, évoquée lors d'un premier contacte et qui n'engage personne, notamment parce que comme je l'ai dit nous n'avons aucune idée de ce dont la structure sera capable exactement, l'outil n'étant pas parfaitement adapté à l'utilisation que nous projetons. Aussi parce que la volonté est forte pour chaque guilde concernée de maintenir son identité et donc la participation de ses membres en dehors des horaires de prime de raid et que ces questions concernent donc encore ces guildes.
C'est peut être ma faute que ne pas avoir communiqué immédiatement, mea culpa dans ce cas, mais merci de vous montrer compréhensifs, nous sommes en pleine construction et il est difficile de coordonner un projet à trois guildes quand les liens sont encore ténus. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de retranscrire tout cela au propre mais je vais voir ce que je peux faire ce soir.

Pour le reste, je n'ai pas une folle envie de participer sur le forum, bon amusement.

----------


## Zepolak

Ce qui m'embête moi, et c'est une question de fond, c'est que je découvre au fur et à mesure une certaine défiance d'une partie de la guilde vis à vis de l'autre juste parce que les deux ne prennent pas leur pied dans exactement la même activité (alors que bon, à vrai dire, je pense qu'il y a quand même plus de points communs entre GW2 RvR et GW2 PvE, qu'entre GW2 Whatever et Curling).

Je suis absolument persuadé que pour le coup, si la canard lambda a quand même vocation à faire son connard égoïste dans son coin, parce que c'est un canard quoi, le rôle des animateurs (et en ce sens je me sépare un peu de l'opinion de Tynril (qui a ceci dit à mon avis la vision la plus proche des origines) - parce que je pense que l'animateur a autant de droits mais plus de devoirs encore qu'un canard lambda) est d'apaiser les tensions avant qu'elles n'apparaissent. Voyez l'animateur comme un esclave. Un esclave++ allez.

Je pense que si jamais on a des questions de canards "pourquoi ils font ça eux là-bas", c'est à nous d'aller trouver des réponses et de les donner sur un plateau. Les raisons pour lesquelles ils le font sont le plus souvent bonnes - ou alors pas du tout mais c'est parce que la première option a éte prise rapidement, sans suffisamment de réflexion et qu'il faut revenir dessus - sereinement. Le contexte, c'est quand même que l'activité RvR a failli disparaître totalement dans la guilde. Les gens seraient partis dans diverses guildes RvR et basta.

----------


## Tynril

Je rejoins Zepo : nous sommes vos _bitches_. Crachez nous dessus.  :Cigare: 

Il est vrai que l'animateur diffère du canard standard car il a aussi un rôle de médiation et d'entretien de la communauté, qui, de mon point de vue, se manifeste en donnant des coups de main, en organisant des trucs, en essayant de régler les conflits, en trouvant des solutions aux problèmes.

----------


## billybones



----------


## Lanilor

Salut,

On peut faire un vote pour changer l'emblème de guilde ?  ::ninja:: 

@+

----------


## Charmide

:^_^:

----------


## Guitou

> Je rejoins Zepo : nous sommes vos _bitches_. Crachez nous dessus.


C'est pas drôle si vous êtes consentant.  ::sad::

----------


## Vaaahn

Cool, un feu d'artifice de drama staprèm, j'avais besoin de finir mon stock de pop corn qui commençait sérieusement à m'inquiéter vu la faible allure à laquelle il descendait récemment  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Et pour ceux qui veulent faire avancer leur explo McM c'est peut être bon moment


Voilà. VS a tout déchiré et en début d'après-midi, vous aurez probablement de bonnes occasions pour faire de l'exploration dans les coins qui vous manquent.

Edit: 

J'en profite pour faire un peu de pub :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...thon?p=6564876

Alors le propos de Jingliat peut sembler un peu alarmiste, mais y a 10j on pensait que c'était la fin de VS. Ça peut être chouette d'aider un camarade motivé à faire du leading offpeak sachant que ça manque. 
En lisant le topic, vous vous rendrez compte qu'il y a eu débat, gros débat, mais voilà, les quelques sous que vous voudrez bien promettre ne seront pas tellement pour leader le raid CPC que pour offrir un raid lead de plus à Vizunah qui en manque cruellement actuellement. Faut en avoir conscience bien sûr.

----------


## Caf

Ouais tout ça parce-que cet enfoiré de Caf il piochait dans la banque pour up les structures en RvR tout les matins. Tain mais quel salow !  ::(:

----------


## v1nce

Bonjour, 

J'ai repris guild wars 2 dernièrement et je cherche une guilde pour faire du pve/wvw, sachant que je suis noob et que j'y comprend rien.  :^_^: 

Ça a l'air de correspondre au profil de la guilde et ça tombe bien  ::rolleyes::  , comment que je vous rejoins? Je contacte qui?

Mon pseudo ingame c'est Iqp.  ::rolleyes:: 


edit : bon bah c'était rapide, merci Jingliat.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Pas représentatif du RvR en soi (y aura pas d'armes de sièges  ::trollface:: ), mais un gros, très gros événement :

http://www.grandcross.fr/war-legend-...guard-a-21h30/

@V1nce : jette un coup d'oeil au premier post  :;):

----------


## silence

Contacte par Mp un animateur de la guilde. Rien que sur cette page Tynril, Zepolak, Maximelene ou Maderone, tu n'as que l’embarras du choix.

----------


## v1nce

Ouaip c'est bon j'ai même pas eu besoin la classe.  :B):

----------


## Say hello

Ah j'ai eu un truc bizarre en me reloggant là depuis fort longtemps...

Au départ j'ai pensé à une mise à la retraite bien qu'ayant prévenu il y a pas mal de temps que j'allais manger de l'occupation plein la gueule. (en me doutant que ça finirait oublié à force, mais c'était un moment de démarrage de plans retraite)
Mais :
- je suis pas listé dans la "mise à la retraite" du topic
- j'ai toujours la liste de guilde IG, l'actualité de guilde.. l'histo des actions...
- le jeu m'indique toujours comme représentant la guilde, et j'ai tenter un "ne plus représenter" - "représenter" au cas où.

Or ça n'empêche pas le jeu de me vomir un "vous ne faites partie d'aucune guilde" quand je tente un coucou sur le chan. (chan soit très calme soit non visible pour moi)  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Je connais pas ce bug, mais au pire tu peux essayer de quitter la guilde, on te réinvitera.

----------


## Say hello

> au pire tu peux essayer de quitter la guilde

----------


## Hem

C'est plutôt courant comme bug, ça m'est arrivé plein de fois.
Des moments ça durait plusieurs jours mais j'ai jamais compris d'où ça venait. Peut être le passage sur serveur de débordement qui merde, ou du système de guilde qui gère mal les grosses latences.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est plutôt courant comme bug, ça m'est arrivé plein de fois.
> Des moments ça durait plusieurs jours mais j'ai jamais compris d'où ça venait. Peut être le passage sur serveur de débordement qui merde, ou du système de guilde qui gère mal les grosses latences.


Oui le serveur qui gère les guildes est "léger" ou très "légérement" optimisé - essayez d'ouvrir le panneau de guilde en RvR ;D

Mais par contre j'avoue ne pas avoir vu de bugs comme ça hormis quand tout foirais abondamment. La solution de Maderone me paraît bien !

----------


## Caf

Ouais dégage C hey low !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bon bah je t'ai viré de la guilde et réinvité, suffit plus que t'accepte.

----------


## Vaaahn

T'es pas obligé d'accepter c'est à l'eau, hein  ::trollface::

----------


## Say hello

> Ouais dégage C hey low !





> Bon bah je t'ai viré de la guilde





> T'es pas obligé d'accepter c'est à l'eau, hein










> réinvité, suffit plus que t'accepte.


Merci.  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Si y a des gens qui ne comprennent pas très bien ce qui se passe avec le TS de Vizunah, pourquoi est-ce qu'il faut aller sur un TS "GHO" où des gens vous posent des questions, il faut savoir que c'est la triste conséquence d'une attaque massive (DDOS) sur non seulement le TS Vizunah mais aussi tous les TS de guilde qui n'était protégés que normalement, sur lesquels les gens se rabattaient.

Le TS Vizunah tel qu'il était, est à l'heure actuelle détruit. La seule guilde qui avait un TS suffisamment sécurisés est GHO, et il a été utilisé en urgence, en secours. J'ai peur que ce soit un temporaire qui soit parti pour durer.

Voici une conséquence concrète de la haine prêchée par certains de nos adversaires.

----------


## Say hello

Ahah comment qu'ils sont jaloux.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Merci pour ces infos Zepo, par contre pour le coup ça soulève dans ma petite tête des questions plus techniques.

Normalement un DDOS n'est qu'un phénomène temporaire de saturation d'un système/réseau, et pour le coup je suis un peu étonné de lire que le TS à été "détruit". La meilleurs explication que je vois est que le fournisseur de service qui hébergeait ce TS à décider de mettre fin au contrat de location, à cause des risques pour leur infrastructure (et les désagrément pour les autres utilisateurs du service), mais j'aurai besoin d'une confirmations. D'avance merci.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Voici une conséquence concrète de la haine prêchée par certains de nos adversaires.


Enfin officiellement on ne sait pas d'où ça vient, moi je ne serais pas étonné que cela vienne d'un vizunien frustré vu le nombre d'embrouilles journalières sur CBE entre autres.

----------


## Vaaahn

On va dire qu'on se les traine depuis plusieurs semaines ces attaques DDOS, sont spossible.

Après Zepo, on a pas de preuves formelle (ou alors je suis passé à côté  ::|: ) que ça vient d'en face. La dernière fois ça venait de l'intérieur.
Gaffe à pas faire son Obama :x

----------


## Zepolak

> Après Zepo, on a pas de preuves formelle (ou alors je suis passé à côté ) que ça vient d'en face. La dernière fois ça venait de l'intérieur.
> Gaffe à pas faire son Obama :x


J'avoue. Mais je ne pense pas qu'une embrouille entre 2 joueurs de VS auraient pu prendre autant d'ampleur. Je rajoute qu'outre la tentative d'extorsion de fond qui venait de France, les seuls autres attaques identifiées avant celles-là venaient de Russie lors de matchup contre SFR. Bref, quand il y a un crime & un délit, à défaut de preuves formelles, on cherche les mobiles.

Pour le côte technique, le TS a été ciblé à chaque fois qu'il a été remis en place/sorti de quarantaine. Au bout de plusieurs attaques, tu ne le ressors plus, ce n'est plus la peine (surtout qu'il était hébergé sur le même serveur qu'une guilde de VS qui du coup y perdait aussi son vocal).

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Pour le côte technique, le TS a été ciblé à chaque fois qu'il a été remis en place/sorti de quarantaine. Au bout de plusieurs attaques, tu ne le ressors plus, ce n'est plus la peine (surtout qu'il était hébergé sur le même serveur qu'une guilde de VS qui du coup y perdait aussi son vocal).


C'est bien ce que je supposait, merci pour ta confirmation.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je sais plus qui avait évoqué l'idée d'utiliser le mumble CPC si jamais tous les TS tombaient. Après, faudrait être sûr que la rédac' soit d'accord, mais vu le nombre de jeux hébergés simultanément, je suppose que le bazar a les reins solides.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ce n’est pas tant une question de perf. Pour rappel, lors de la première attaque DDOS sur Vizu (par un VS un peu trop hargneux et susceptible), le mumble CPC a été à peine perturbé et est un des seul qui à survécu.
Par contre, c’est plus une question de procédure (je radote, mais le passage par le certificat est certes bateau, mais combien de canards se prennent les palmes dedans … alors avec une hordes de PU :han: ), d’organisation (je vous laisse compter le nombre de chan, et penser que pour un non initié c’est un peu la forêt vierge) et même de responsabilité (à voir avec la rédac qui le met gratos à la dispo des canards, de le mettre sur les feux de la rampe pour des centaines et des centaines de joueurs).

Penser à la faisabilité de la chose, ce que ça peut entrainer comme conséquence et effets secondaires avant de le faire à l’arrache comme c’est souvent le cas après un crash DDOS du TS VS du moment.

----------


## purEcontact

Surtout que tout ces RvRBoyz vont venir se pommer dans les chans PvE !  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Surtout que tout ces RvRBoyz vont venir se pommer dans les chans PvE !


Remarque, juste pour le trip, j'aimerais bien voir ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Fait gaffe parce que si ils tombent dans un chan ou y'a Orgazmo et moi, soit ils vont fuir définitivement les CPC en pensant qu'on est tous fou, soit ils vont tellement nous aimer qu'ils vont abandonner le RvR pour venir faire du PvE avec nous.  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

N'empêche que Arah C1 en bus de 90, ça serait quand même vachement plus simple  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> N'empêche que Arah C1 en bus de 90, ça serait quand même vachement plus simple


Petite info technique : à 90, c'est plus un bus là, c'est tout au mieux un croiseur interstellaire  :^_^:

----------


## Charmide

Ou un groupe de roaming d'[IRON]  ::trollface::

----------


## Grief Diziz

Salut à vous,

Tout d'abord, je n'ai pas les droits pour envoyer notre candidature en MP. 

Nous sommes une bande de 7 potes IRL. Quarantenaires nous sommes pour certain de vieux routards des MMO (j'ai par exemple joué à DAOC et à Wow et porté le tag War Legend) et pour tous d'anciens joueurs de jeux de rôles, de jeux de plateaux ou de jeux de cartes type "Magic".
Étant donné notre age, nous travaillons, avons des enfants, des compagnes ou compagnons et nous ne consacrons pas notre vie aux loisirs vidéo-ludiques.

Nous avons crées une petite guilde sur place de Vizunah (Bricoleurs Du Dimanche) et nous nous retrouvons une fois par semaine pour jouer ensemble, souvent pour un Donjon. Certains d'entre nous sont très axés McM  et nous avons l'habitude de suivre les leads PU sur les différents TS mis à la disposition de la communauté.

Aujourd'hui nous rencontrons les limites inhérentes à la taille de notre petit groupe. ils nous arrive régulierement de ne pas pouvoir organiser un donjon parce que nous ne sommes que 4 connectés par exemple. Après discussion, nous avons décidés de rejoindre un groupe plus important et de profiter de ce qu'il pourrait nous apporter en terme d’expérience de jeu.En échange  Nous sommes prêt à donner à cette communauté notre Skill de ouf et notre attitude de ubber Roxor.

Nous aimerions garder notre petite guilde en vie, et si vous exigez de nous de la dissoudre avant de porter votre tag mythique, nous y réfléchirions à deux fois avant d'accepter. Il nous a semblé que vous étiez les joueurs qui nous correspondaient le plus et avec lesquels nous pourrions nous sentir vraiment à l'aise.

En attendant votre réponse, bon jeu à vous !

PS: Vous pouvez me joindre IG si vous voulez plus de précisions: Grief.1426.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Salut à vous,
> [...]


Je ne peux pas me prononcer pour ce qui est de l'acceptation dans la guilde, mais une chose est certaine c'est qu'on ne vous demandera pas de dissoudre votre guilde  (y'a beaucoup de canard qui sont multi guildé, ne serait-ce que pour profiter d'un coffre de guilde personnel  :;):  ).

----------


## purEcontact

Du moment où vous vous comportez pas comme des autistes*, je vois pas en quoi ça dérangerai de vous intégrer au sein de CPC.

*Aller sur mumble de temps en temps (si vous voyez Slurp dans un chan, faites attention  ::trollface:: ) et tagger en guilde, ça mange pas de pain et ça permet de s'intégrer plus facilement  :;): .

----------


## Charmide

En plus de ce qu'a remarqué pure, faites vous tous des comptes CPC, aussi, histoire de pouvoir faire un tour aussi  :;): 

A part tout ça, ça ne devrait en effet pas poser problème.
A première vue, je pense aussi que vous devriez vous plaire dans la guilde et réciproquement, c'est toujours chympathique pour elle d'avoir de nouveaux membres actifs. 

Au pire, si vous vous rendez compte qu'on est majoritaire des affreux connards, on pourra toujours remettre la chose en question  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Pareil que les autres. CPC n'a pas d'exigence vis à vis des tags existants parmi les joueurs. Y a principalement deux prérequis :
 - un certain esprit tolérant/d'auto-dérision. En effet, y a deux-trois (voire bien plus) "personnalité" qu'il faut pouvoir appréhender. Ça se lance parfois de petites vannes, donc la vie est difficile pour les gens un peu susceptibles.
 - c'est tout

A priori, le forum est un bon représentant de l'esprit de la guilde. On est très "gaulois". Ça râle tout le temps pour rien. C'est vivant.

Après, comme vous êtes déjà un groupe existant, c'est certain qu'on vous demandera si possible de vous intégrer un minimum. En RvR, ce ne sera pas compliqué vu l'émulation actuelle, et en PvE, ça veut surtout dire proposer aux gens sur le chan guilde & viendre sur le mumble. Participer un peu quoi.

En théorie, le forum est le liant de la communauté. À défaut, c'est le mumble. Si vous ne participez ni à l'un ni à l'autre même modestement, ce sera un peu compliqué je pense.

----------


## Ptit gras

> le forum est le liant de la communauté.


9/10  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> (si vous voyez Slurp dans un chan, faites attention )


Ca dépends, si François Pérusse vous fait mourir de rire, vous allez aimer  ::lol::

----------


## purEcontact

> le forum est le *dé*liant de la communauté.


Fixed  ::ninja:: .

Bon sinon, allez sur mumble, c'est -en général- beaucoup plus fnu.

----------


## Caf

> Du moment où vous vous comportez pas comme des autistes*...


Sorti tout droit de la bouche de pure c'est assez priceless.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit, et surtout avec Zepo : le forum est la lie de notre communauté.

Balancez-moi un MP avec vos noms de compte, je vous ferai vos invit'.

----------


## Zepolak

> le forum est la lie de notre communauté.


Je ne sais pas si c'est fait exprès, mais je m'incline !  ::o: 




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Littéraire. Rebut, ce qu'il y a de plus vil, de plus mauvais : La lie du peuple.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est vrai qu'il y a généralement plus de trolls sur le forum que sur mumble, mais ya des exceptions  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

> Sorti tout droit de la bouche de pure c'est assez priceless.


Dixit le mec qui n'a jamais fait de PvE ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Rhoo mais c'est pas fini votre scène de ménage!!  ::P:

----------


## Odrhann

> C'est vrai qu'il y a généralement plus de trolls sur le forum que sur mumble


Permettez moi d'en douter.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça dépend si tu penses à des trolls comme des célibataires poilus et frustrés  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

Si tu savais le nombre de douches froides qu'elle a distribué  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Sexisme!!! Sandale!!!

----------


## Caf

> Si tu savais le nombre de douches froides qu'elle a distribué


Vengeanceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ça va être sport sur le terrain de paintball.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je rappelle qu'on sera DANS LA MÊME EQUIPE, et que si je tire aussi bien avec un fusil à bille de peinture qu'avec ma carabine, vous auriez plutôt intérêt à me préserver.  ::ninja:: 
Sauf si vous préférez laisser la victoire à ceux d'en face ...

----------


## Zepolak

> Je rappelle qu'on sera DANS LA MÊME EQUIPE, et que si je tire aussi bien avec un fusil à bille de peinture *qu'avec ma carabine*, vous auriez plutôt intérêt à me préserver.


Wat ?
Waaaaaaat ?
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ?

----------


## purEcontact

What is love ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Wat ?
> Waaaaaaat ?
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ?


L'espace d'un instant j'ai failli m'offusquer, mais j'avais oublié encore une fois que mon Chef ne savait pas qui j'étais  ::P: 
*running gag*

----------


## Vaaahn

> Wat ?
> Waaaaaaat ?
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ?


Mais donner lui une chaise, il va se faire mal le pauvre  ::o: 

---------- Post added at 16h46 ---------- Previous post was at 16h42 ----------




> mais j'avais oublié encore une fois que mon Chef ne savait pas qui j'étais  *running gag*


C'est que recruteur pourri qui lit même pas les CV  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Je dirais, vu le carton ISSF qu'elle a montré sur le forum il y a quelque temps, elle fait du 10m  :tired: 
Méfiez vous.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Hé bien, j'ai eu l'occasion de tester aussi du pistolet 25m pour le fun. Je ne suis jamais sortie de la cible (qui même si elle est plus grande, n'est pas plus large qu'un torse humain).
Mais encore une fois, ça dépendra plus du réglage des armes que de mon skill *sifflote*.

Pour Vaaahn :



> Après, je connais pas Lee Tchi





> Après, je connais pas Lee Tchi





> Après, je connais pas Lee Tchi

----------


## Grief Diziz

Et bien merci pour ces réponses rapides  ::):  

A bientôt ingame.

----------


## Caf

Ouais enfin, un groupe de canards déchainés avec des fusils dans les mains... ça va friendly fire un max je sais pas pourquoi...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouais enfin, un groupe de canards déchainés avec des fusils dans les mains... ça va friendly fire un max je sais pas pourquoi...


Peut-être parce qu'on est habitués à passer plus de temps à s'engueuler entre nous qu'à taper sur ceux d'en face ?

----------


## Guitou

Y'a pas de raison qu'on s'engueule, ou alors j'ai raté la mention "serious" quelque part ?

----------


## Zepolak

Oui, c'est un serious forum ici dont gaffe à vos miches d'abord.

----------


## Maximelene

> Y'a pas de raison qu'on s'engueule, ou alors j'ai raté la mention "serious" quelque part ?


Je propose d'organiser un groupe de Serious Paintball, en marge du reste des joueurs. Groupe avec lequel nous ferons des actions avancées visant l'optimisation, tel que :
- avancer ensemble pour optimiser l'efficacité des tirs de barrage ennemis,
- penser à se cacher derrière un mur de temps en temps,
- avancer dos à dos, pour s'assurer de savoir qui nous a éliminé.

Je propose 5 soirées d'entraînement en Normandie au préalable, durant lesquelles nous utiliserons des pistolets NERF.

----------


## Zepolak

Tsss tsss, on voit bien que tu ne comprends rien à la notion de serious paintball. Déjà, avancer ensemble, c'est partir perdant ! Il faut forcer l'adversaire à vider au contraire toutes ses billes sur une seule et même petite cible mouvante !

L'idée est de profiter ensuite d'une puissance de feu supérieure.

Bon, ça m'emmène à la question suivante : qui est petit dans notre assemblée ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Bon, ça m'emmène à la question suivante : qui est petit dans notre assemblée ?


Maximelene  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maximelene

Carrément pas.

Aldrasha est petite  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

> Bon, ça m'emmène à la question suivante : qui est petit dans notre assemblée ?


Tout d'abord définissons petit.

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a rien à définir : faut juste trouver le plus petit CPC, lui coller une cible de chaque côté, et l'envoyer au milieu de l'arène d'un bon coup de pied au cul !  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Allez vous faire foutre, je le ferai pas  ::(:

----------


## Zepolak

En plus les animateurs sont au service des gens de la guilde... !

Du coup ça se joue entre Maderone et Lee Tchi ou y a d'autres volontaires ?

----------


## Maximelene

Je sais que je suis pas le plus petit des animateurs, donc je m'en fout  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Faut prendre quelqu'un qui joue un asura.
Ils sont forcément petits IRL, je vois pas comment on pourrait s'identifier à ces étrons sur pattes sinon.

----------


## Vaaahn

1/ Pas à Aldrasha (elle sont rôle, c'est de distraire les ennemis)
2/ Pas Leetchii (elle, c'est notre sniper)

Ca se joue entre Mad qui je suppose est pas super grand, et Max qui est peut être un peu plus grand, mais qui n'est pas très large et pourra dodger les billes ennemies  ::ninja:: 

FIGHT!!!

----------


## Narquois

> Faut prendre quelqu'un qui joue un asura.
> Ils sont forcément petits IRL, je vois pas comment on pourrait s'identifier à ces étrons sur pattes sinon.


Au moins, on est des étrons libres!  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> Ca se joue entre Mad qui je suppose est pas super grand, et Max qui est peut être un peu plus grand, mais qui n'est pas très large et pourra dodger les billes ennemies


J'ai plus de surface que Mad je pense, me coller à ce rôle est une mauvaise idée, je vous l'assure !  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> J'ai *plus de surface* que Mad je pense, me coller à ce rôle est une mauvaise idée, je vous l'assure !


Tu peux faire bouclier humain  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

Mieux, Maxi sera de bouclier humain a Mad : plus de survivabilité pour le leurre, ça nous laissera le temps de les flanker.
Serious paintball ftw!

----------


## Maximelene

Merde  ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

Dans ce cas... y'a moyen que j'accepte

----------


## Maximelene

Mais... non !  ::sad:: 

Enfin, on notera quand même que Maderone accepte dès qu'on lui dit qu'il aura l'occasion d'être collé derrière moi  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Mais... non ! 
> 
> Enfin, on notera quand même que Maderone accepte dès qu'on lui dit qu'il aura l'occasion d'être collé derrière moi


Boh vous êtes souvent fourés ensemble non? <insert here blague nulle avec le verbe fourer>  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Perso j'en connais pas  ::o: 

par contre avec le mot fourrer oui ...

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Perso j'en connais pas 
> 
> par contre avec le mot fourrer oui ...


Bon cette fois tu l'as mérité :



Cyanide & Happiness @ Explosm.net

 :;): 

(je me disais aussi que y'avait un truc qui clochait dans ce que j'avais écris... mais je manque un peu de sommeil  :tired:  )

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est beau, c'est frais. J'ai une petite faim moi.

----------


## perco79

Ok, cette BD m'a fait mourir de rire, je valide.

----------


## Zepolak

Ça vous dis qu'on se retrouve entre canards au prochain reset vendredi 20h ?

Aucune pression "réelle" car aucun enjeu mais a priori de la "tension" et du jeu varié car reset avec toutes les structures de la carte au niveau le plus bas.

Débutants plus que bienvenus !

----------


## GomorH

Hello les coin² !
Après une longue période d'abstinence vidéoludique, et MMO notamment, j'ai eu envie de me replonger dans GW2, sur lequel j'étais resté quelques semaines après sa sortie. Mes persos sont tous bas lvl (le max, c'est mon gardien lvl 26...) donc pas sûr d'être d'un grand réconfort, mais si les canards veulent bien d'un bon gros noob des familles, je suis partant  ::lol:: 

------------------------

Je viens de voir le post originel sur lequel il faut faire sa demande d'introdu... d'intronisation. J'y vais de ce pas !

----------


## Zepolak

Deux petites mises à jour :

 - Wizi & Olih passent maître-nageurs parce qu'ils ont couché.

 - On enlève l'accès des maître-nageurs au coffre de guilde parce que d'une part ils ne prélèvent plus jamais de sous dedans (avant ça se faisait pour le RvR notamment) et parce que ça enlève toute notion de danger au passage de n'importe qui à ce rang (plus de danger que trop de monde avec l'accès aux coffre => piratage d'un seul des comptes => volage des sous).

----------


## olih

Mais  :Emo:  J'ai rien demandé moi  :Emo: ².

----------


## Mr Slurp

> - Wizi & Olih passent maître-nageurs parce qu'ils ont couché.





> Mais  J'ai rien demandé moi ².


Ils ont violé Olih  ::o:

----------


## olih

Du coup en représailles, j'ai lancé le buff karma  :tired: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais non, j’ai dit "Wizi ! Au lit !"  ::o: 
Et ils ont mal compris :x

----------


## Anita Spade

:^_^: 
T'façon, Olih il est sur Neverwinter en ce moment, même qu'il est le fondateur de la guilde Dranacs.

----------


## olih

Han, délateur !

 ::o:

----------


## Anita Spade

Oui, je sais, Mea Culpa, je mérite de me faire délater les c******* pour mon outrecuidance.

Boah de toute façon d'après la malédiction, la guilde ne tiendra pas plus d'un mois.

----------


## Odrhann

> Boah de toute façon d'après la malédiction, la guilde ne tiendra pas plus d'un mois.


Quoi, nous sommes une aberration de la logique canard ?  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

> Quoi, nous sommes une aberration de la logique canard ?


On est pas Dranacs, nous  ::P:

----------


## yougi

Hop GW2 acheté, vous m'avez donné envie les canards!

J'ai envoyé un PM à Tynril pour rejoindre la guilde, ça suffit ou faut coucher ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Hop GW2 acheté, vous m'avez donné envie les canards!
> 
> J'ai envoyé un PM à Tynril pour rejoindre la guilde, ça suffit ou faut coucher ?


Compte tenu de mon petit doigt, et aussi de l'age et nombre de post de ton compte sur le forum, la logique veut que tu soit automatiquement accepté ^^

----------


## yougi

Zut, je peux quand même coucher  ::ninja::  ?



EDIT : Ha oui mon ID c'est : Yougi.4651

----------


## Maderone

Oui bien sûr, il suffit de contacter Maximelene qui se fera un plaisir d'explorer les plaisirs de la nuit avec toi.

----------


## Tynril

Merde, j'avais vu ton MP avant ces messages. Tu as déjà été invité, mais on s'arrangera à posteriori pour le droit de cuissage.

----------


## yougi

C'est beau l'amour entre canards  :Cigare: 


Bon sur ce, je retourne martyriser mon petit bonzaï gardien !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je comprends mieux pourquoi il y a si peu de filles dans cette guilde  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Je comprends mieux pourquoi il y a si peu de filles dans cette guilde


J’avoue.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> J’avoue.


N'avoue jamais !  :tired:

----------


## Caf

> N'avoue jamais !


Caf n'aime personne, donc il osef d'avouer.  :tired:

----------


## Kajebko

Bonjour,

Un ami aimerait s'inscrire sur le forum pour rejoindre la guilde (c'est un alsacien donc un crétin, mais cette qualité lui permettra sans doute de bien s'intégrer au groupe  ::P:  ). Cependant, le serveur d'enregistrement bug en n'affichant pas "l'image de vérification".
Merci de régler le problème au plus vite parce que quand même, cette situation est insupportable. Honteuse. Bouh.

----------


## Zepolak

Oh purée...

C'est qu'on va pas savoir y faire grand-chose nous... Il a essayé avec un autre navigateur web ?

(Sinon qu'il passe sur mumble ce soir, genre vers 20h50).

----------


## Kajebko

Ok apparemment c'est un problème à la fois de navigateur & de config... Mais après un travail d'équipe redoutablement efficace, l'inscription devrait quand même être réussie, comme va le prouver sous peu un mail du terrible alsacien plein de choucroute...

----------


## Kalgar

Hello les coincoins,

Après plusieurs essais avec mon amstrad... hum hum  ::rolleyes:: .
J'arrive enfin a afficher cette image de confirmation.

Alors voici mon identifiant in game : Kalgar.8439

J'ai hâte d'intégrer cette communauté de volatile (bon les cigognes sont plus belles que les canards... mais je ferais avec).

Au plaisir de vous voir in game.

Kalgar.

----------


## enedurion

Bien le bonjour les canards !!

Je me permets de poster ici car c'est sympa et ca sent rudement bon.

Bref fidèle lecteur de CPC et nouveau venu en Tyrie,

J'aurai juste voulu savoir si il vous restait une petite place dans votre guilde....

Je suis pas très doué certes, mais je suis sympa, et je cire les pompes comme personne...

Je ferai pas de bruit, une couverture un crouton de pain et j'emmerde personne....

Allez faisez pas vos radasses prendez moi !!!!               id : enedurion.8164 

Par avance merci je vous biche !

----------


## Maximelene

Ça sent bon chez CPC ?!  ::huh::

----------


## olih

Ça doit être l'odeur des quaggans rôtis à la broche sur le feu de joie à Hoelbrak.

----------


## Maderone

> Bien le bonjour les canards !!
> 
> Je me permets de poster ici car c'est sympa et ca sent rudement bon.
> 
> Bref fidèle lecteur de CPC et nouveau venu en Tyrie,
> 
> J'aurai juste voulu savoir si il vous restait une petite place dans votre guilde....
> 
> Je suis pas très doué certes, mais je suis sympa, et je cire les pompes comme personne...
> ...


Invité. Bienvenu !

----------


## Zepolak

On a embarqué Kalgar aussi ?

----------


## purEcontact

On a précisé que pour les attachés de presse, c'est 50 po par entrée dans la guilde ?

----------


## Charmide

Vous inquiétez pas, c'est qu'une caution.
On vous la rend à la fin du jeu !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Vous inquiétez pas, c'est qu'une caution.
> On vous la rend à la fin du jeu !


Si on est encore là à votre départ ...  ::ninja::

----------


## enedurion

Ah mais pour rentrer dans cette guilde....je suis prêt à donner 50 po.....vous faites crédit hein, me manque environ 49,80 ?
Sinon je peux coucher aussi avec n'importe qui, j'ai pas de critère particulier pour le coup...

----------


## purEcontact

J'en ai marre moi, maxi, tu t'y colles.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Au début, ils nous promettent monts et merveilles, et très vite, on devient tous des nazis élitistes à leurs yeux ...  ::sad::

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon je peux coucher aussi avec n'importe qui, j'ai pas de critère particulier pour le coup...


Ouais, c'est ce qu'ils disent tous, les p'tits nouveaux, et d'un coup si t'es pas une suédoise blonde, ils veulent plus.

----------


## Bartinoob

Les critères d'admission quand je suis arrivé c'était d'aimer les poneys et le caca, ça a bien changé depuis l'temps  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ouais, c'est ce qu'ils disent tous, les p'tits nouveaux, et d'un coup si t'es pas une suédoise blonde, ils veulent plus.


Ouais enfin on peut aussi parler aussi de la publicité mensongère que tu fais avec ton avatar, hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis comme ça IRL  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Je suis comme ça IRL


T'as pas la voix qui va avec le visage sur mumble. ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi aussi je suis comme mon avatar irl en vrai  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Je savais que t'avais de beaux yeux  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et des cheveux gris.
Donc vieille.
CQFD.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Et des cheveux gris.
> Donc vieille.
> CQFD.


 :tired:

----------


## Kajebko

Pour répondre à Zepolak, oui Kalgar a été embarqué sur le radeau de la médu... dans la guilde, pardon ^^

----------


## Caf

> Et des cheveux gris.
> Donc vieille.
> CQFD.


Rien d'étonnant que cette révélation.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Ça y est ma copine est lvl 80 avec sa necro elle connait mieux le jeu que moi ... et mes 4 perso sont toujours en dessous du lvl 25  ::|:

----------


## olih

Histoire de faire rager certains qui n'étaient pas là :


Spoiler Alert! 



Hier soir, course de guilde == Course Quaggan réussi rapidement.
Tout le monde se barre et la course reste tristement toute seule.
On fait les autres event de guilde : prime (réussi), défi (réussi, celle defence tower), puzzle (réussi, chez les charrs)

Et là on se rend compte que la course de guilde ne nous a rien donné (pour la guilde) : elle n'est pas finie (bug)  ::o: .
On tente de la finir lorsqu'une autre guilde la lance -> ça ne marche pas.
On a pu la relancer après  :Emo:  (faite entièrement avec 3 ou 4 canards) et enfin réussite.




Pour résumer, on a fini la soirée à faire la course en boucle (et ce n'était pas les araignées  ::trollface:: .

----------


## purEcontact

Bah si ça fail, c'est pas grave du moment où les guildies ont la récompense.
On a plus besoin de farmer les distinctions comme des gros plots maintenant qu'on a tout débloquer.

----------


## olih

> Bah si ça fail, c'est pas grave du moment où les guildies ont la récompense.
> On a plus besoin de farmer les distinctions comme des gros plots maintenant qu'on a tout débloquer.


En fait, il y a surtout eu un gros bug, en gros,  la course ne s'est pas vraiment finie. Et on a pu la relancer 2h après sans consommer de course vu qu'elle était toujours "active". Et là, elle c'est terminée normalement.
Pour les distinctions, oui, c'était pas trop grave (en fait on doit pouvoir en faire 110 par semaine) mais bon question de principe quoi.

----------


## dragou

> Histoire de faire rager certains qui n'étaient pas là :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier soir, course de guilde == Course Quaggan réussi rapidement.
> Tout le monde se barre et la course reste tristement toute seule.
> ...


T'oublies le moment épique avec notre très cher slurp dont le niveau dépasse de très loin celui des animateurs mmh mmh....

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ma droite et ma gauche, je les connais très mieux que vous, et je vous merde!  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

Question : est-ce qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui ont loupé les events dimanche (irl) et qui louperont les events jeudi (sortie RvR) ? Qui (en plus de moi) ?

----------


## purEcontact

En meme temps, lundi mardi mercredi vendredi - RvR / jeudi dimanche - Events / samedi - saturday night fever.
Il reste plus beaucoup de place...  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai peut-être pas mis à jour, et de toute façon, c'est le message de guilde qui fait foi, mais cette semaine, on fait pas de raid Barbarian RvR mardi mais on en fait jeudi. C'est très possible que je n'ai pas pensé à modifier le calendrier (je galère avec mes multi comptes Google).
Mais en fonction du message de guilde, si quelqu'un peut avoir la bonté de le faire...

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Salut tt le monde ^^

Vous ne me connaissais pas par contre je vous connais un peu (de par la lecture du forum).

Je me posais une question toute bête : est il nécessaire d'intégrer la guilde pour jouer avec vous ?
Je fais déjas partie d'une guilde que je ne souhaite pas quitter qui est de plus situé sur Fort Ranik (vous connaissez nos résultats en RvR mais pas ce qui s'y passe ... à pleurer parfois). Enfin voila je me demandais si je pourrais jouer avec vous en PvE où sPvP même sans être dans la guilde (ou plutôt si vous acceptez de jouer avec des non membre en PvE).

----------


## Maximelene

On accepte sur le principe, oui, sauf que si tu n'es pas en guilde, on ne pensera jamais à te proposer et tu ne seras jamais au courant des groupes qui se montent, puisque tout se fait en canal guilde.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Pas d'information sur le forum ?

----------


## Maximelene

Pour les évènements fixes, tel que les missions de guilde, si. Mais tu ne peux pas participer aux missions si tu n'es pas guildé, donc...  ::ninja:: 

Pour les groupes de donjon, non. Tout se fait en jeu.

----------


## Zepolak

Si, le calendrier des événements notamment, et du coup par Mumble, mais c'est l'intérêt du multi-guildage que de pouvoir avoir plusieurs guildes.
Disons que ça me paraît bien compliqué tout ça.

Après, euh... Il a jamais été demandé d'être dans la guilde pour venir jouer avec nous sur mumble.

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai effectivement oublié Mumble  ::sad::

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Ils fonctionne comment le Mumble ?

J'avais lu dans le topic général que c'était un peu à la bonne franquette sans vrai organisation.
Bon après j'irais lire la page un du topic Mumble du forum (pas encore pris le temps de le faire).
Sinon le multi guildage ne vous dérange pas ? Parce que je représenterais en permanence ma guilde actuelle (Rise of The Scary Peanuts) et que je suis pour la loyauté envers une seule guilde (le seul vrai intérêt que je vois au multi guildage c'est les coffre de banque des guildes perso) raison pour laquelle je n'est pas demandé au départ.

Je passerais surement sur Mumble dans la soirée, ou alors jeudi (le mercredi c'est sPvP avec ma guilde)

----------


## Zepolak

> Sinon le multi guildage ne vous dérange pas ? Parce que je représenterais en permanence ma guilde actuelle (Rise of The Scary Peanuts) et que je suis pour la loyauté envers une seule guilde (le seul vrai intérêt que je vois au multi guildage c'est les coffre de banque des guildes perso) raison pour laquelle je n'est pas demandé au départ.


Dans ce cas, on a un rang pour ça. C'est un rang spécifique pour les gens qui ne sont pas de la guilde mais dont la guilde ne peut pas se payer les défis/puzzle de guilde. 

Le défaut est de ne pas vraiment faire partie de Insert Coinz, ils ne peuvent pas changer la bannière par exemple, et que si jamais on remonte à 500 membres actifs, les gens dans ce rang feront partie de la première charrette.

D'ailleurs, si vous lisez le forum, que vous êtes dans une guilde d'amis, et que vous ne pouvez pas faire les missions de guildes car trop cher, bah voilà, on a un peu de place pour les vampires dans votre genre  :^_^: 
Prière de signaler que c'est votre profil.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Dans ce cas, on a un rang pour ça. C'est un rang spécifique pour les gens qui ne sont pas de la guilde mais dont la guilde ne peut pas se payer les défis/puzzle de guilde. 
> 
> Le défaut est de ne pas vraiment faire partie de Insert Coinz, ils ne peuvent pas changer la bannière par exemple, et que si jamais on remonte à 500 membres actifs, les gens dans ce rang feront partie de la première charrette.
> 
> D'ailleurs, si vous lisez le forum, que vous êtes dans une guilde d'amis, et que vous ne pouvez pas faire les missions de guildes car trop cher, bah voilà, on a un peu de place pour les vampires dans votre genre 
> Prière de signaler que c'est votre profil.


Pourquoi pas , ceci dit on fait actuellement les primes de guilde tous les lundi et on devrais pas tarder à débloquer les randonnées (dés qu'on as les points).
Enfin bon c'est une occasion comme une autre de jouer ensemble de temps en temps, après oui que ce type de rang saute en premier à chaque nettoyage c'est normal ^^. J'imagine que dans ce type de cas je devrais attendre que celui ci soit fini et que les nouveaux soit intégrés avant de revenir demandé au ça en est et si vous êtes à nouveau à 500 ou non.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est ça !

Dans la pratique, y a eu que deux "nettoyages" et je pense pas que le suivant soit pour bientôt. On recrute réguliérement de nouveaux joueurs, mais on a encore 150 places - Tynril avait fait un excellent et extensif boulot de mise à la retraite (les pseudos n'ont pas été perdu, les gens peuvent revenir à tout moment).

----------


## Tynril

Effectivement, on a encore pas mal de place dans le roster, et le recrutement est plutôt ralenti (ce qui semble logique : la plupart des canards voulant jouer à GW2 le font déjà ou l'ont déjà fait). Et il n'y a pas beaucoup de retours de retraités (~5 depuis le dernier nettoyage).

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

J'imagine que pour s'inscrire même comme ça c'est comme d'habitude : MP un animateur (sauf que je dois bien préciser mon statut de vampire).

----------


## Tynril

Tout est dans le premier post de ce topic. En résumé : faut me MP.  ::):

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Tout est dans le premier post de ce topic. En résumé : faut me MP.


C'est bien ça (je l'est lu en entier aussi celui là ><) c'est juste que pendant un bon moment la personne à MP était Kayato (mais il à arrêté il me semble).

----------


## Kayato

Ca fait un moment que ca a changé  ::P:  J'ai pas vraiment arrété, juste que je suis en déplacement pro loin d'un PC pouvant supporter GW2. Par contre pendant les 2 prochaines semaines je bosse près de l'appart, je vais venir vous embêter.

----------


## Caf

> Ca fait un moment que ca a changé  J'ai pas vraiment arrété, juste que je suis en déplacement pro loin d'un PC pouvant supporter GW2. Par contre pendant les 2 prochaines semaines je bosse près de l'appart, je vais venir vous embêter.


Ça tombe bien c'est la monté de Mdj en D1 à partir du prochain matchup.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Ca fait un moment que ca a changé  J'ai pas vraiment arrété, juste que je suis en déplacement pro loin d'un PC pouvant supporter GW2. Par contre pendant les 2 prochaines semaines je bosse près de l'appart, je vais venir vous embêter.


Même les nouveau ?

En fait j'ai lu tout le topic général en 5 jours donc pour le coup les information temporelles sont un peu passé à la trappe ^^

Edit:




> Ça tombe bien c'est la monté de Mdj en D1 à partir du prochain matchup.


J'ai rien compris ><

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je songe à Mdj = Mer de Jade, un serveur ennemi quoi.
La D1 c'est notre division McM.
Et le matchup c'est la façon dont les serveurs sont mis en opposition chaque semaine.

----------


## Maximelene

Traduction : à partir de vendredi soir, à la remise à zéro des scores, on aura comme ennemi (notamment) Mer de jade.

----------


## Vaaahn

Et Mer de Jade est un serveur FR, qui regroupe le gros reste des guildes de PA qui sont pas venu chez nous, Pierre Arborea notre ancien arch-ennemi françophone  :;):

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Ça tombe bien c'est la monté de Mdj en D1 à partir du prochain matchup.





> Et Mer de Jade est un serveur FR, qui regroupe le gros reste des guildes de PA qui sont pas venu chez nous, Pierre Arborea notre ancien arch-ennemi françophone


J'avais pas suivis ce qui c'était passé avec Pierre Arborea. Je les pensais encore en D1, hier j’annonce à ma guilde que les trois autres serveur fr vont se retrouver en D1. Je suis pour un ***.

PS: Tynril, tes horraires de jeu c'est quoi à peu prés ? J'ai tenté de te MP 4-5 fois hier mais tu n'était pas connecté.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Tu peux le MP sur le forum hein  :;):

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Tu peux le MP sur le forum hein


><

Vu le nombre de fois ou vous l'avez dit sur ce forum ...
Parfois je suis vraiment stupide.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> ><
> Parfois je suis vraiment stupide.


Attention à ne pas trop tendre le bâton pour te faire battre  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Caf

> ><
> 
> Vu le nombre de fois ou vous l'avez dit sur ce forum ...
> Parfois je suis vraiment stupide.


On avait pas du tout, mais alors VRAIMENT pas du tout, remarqué bro'  ::ninja::

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> On avait pas du tout, mais alors VRAIMENT pas du tout, remarqué bro'


Merci de ta sollicitude, je me sens soutenu.

----------


## billybones

> Merci de ta sollicitude, je me sens soutenu.


Ca se passe comme ça chez macronald !

----------


## Maderone

Cache toi Ederon, je crois que Kim t'as dans sa ligne de mire  ::ninja::

----------


## billybones

Corée du Nord : l'ONU craint une "escalade dangereuse"

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ah mais c'est pour ça que t'es soupe au lait en ce moment Kim  :^_^:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Cache toi Ederon, je crois que Kim t'as dans sa ligne de mire


Kim c'est billybones ?

----------


## Caf

> Kim c'est billybones ?


Mon dieu...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Kim c'est billybones ?


C'est marqué dans sa signature...

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Mon dieu...


Mais j'en sais rien moi  ::(: 

Edit:



> C'est marqué dans sa signature...


Fait la regarder aussi >< ... oui bon ok j'aurais du regarder

----------


## Zepolak

Viendez pour le reset, petit petit petit  :^_^:

----------


## tibere

pourrais pas tag ce soir... essayerais dans 1 heure...c est fichu pour moi ;o(

----------


## olih

> Viendez pour le reset, petit petit petit


Je suis venu  ::cry:: .

----------


## Zepolak

C'était chouettos, mais je crois que je me suis fait avoir sur la durée ed mon lead  ::): 

Nenuitée !

Je tenais à partager ceci avec Caf', à un moment où nous étions encore 7 vaillants sur la carte :

----------


## olih

> C'était chouettos, mais je crois que je me suis fait avoir sur la durée ed mon lead 
> 
> Nenuitée !
> 
> Je tenais à partager ceci avec Caf', à un moment où nous étions encore 7 vaillants sur la carte :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/044...5e093fa2b6.jpg


Comment il va rager  ::o: .

----------


## Caf

> C'était chouettos, mais je crois que je me suis fait avoir sur la durée ed mon lead 
> 
> Nenuitée !
> 
> Je tenais à partager ceci avec Caf', à un moment où nous étions encore 7 vaillants sur la carte :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/044...5e093fa2b6.jpg


 :Emo:

----------


## Tynril

> PS: Tynril, tes horraires de jeu c'est quoi à peu prés ? J'ai tenté de te MP 4-5 fois hier mais tu n'était pas connecté.


J'ai pas beaucoup de temps de jeu en ce moment (genre quasiment rien), mais je traite toujours les demandes d'entrées par MP forum.  ::): 

D'ailleurs j'ai reçu les tiens, mais toujours pas ton nom en jeu me permettant de t'inviter.  ::P:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Ça arrive ^^ (pas eu le temps de faire du GW2 ce week end).

----------


## Zepolak

Je passe juste pour vous inviter à vous ré-intéresser au RvR !

Puis, la seule sortie CPC qu'on a faite depuis un moment a été appréciée par nos potes, c'est chouettos :




> ;25983869]Il semblerait que VS se réveille
> Nocturne avec les CPC, une vraie intelligence du jeu, un plaisir de vous suivre les mecs !


Bref, ceci est le dernier matchup tendue & entièrement non-aléatoire, faut pas hésiter à se lâcher. Pour ma part, j'ai grillé la plupart de mes cartouches (sommeil & l'intégralité de mes armes de siège dont la quinzaine de golems). Caf sera encore là demain matin, j'y serais aussi mais en roaming cette fois.

Je pense qu'on va piocher un peu dans les réserves CPC pour ce grand final (influence & or). 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai dit "un peu", hein Caf

.   
Surtout, si vous avez des golems, ils nous en faut. Il en faut 5 pour faire un seul omega. Et on a besoin d'omegas.

Les groupes de roamings, les scouts & la défense des forts, c'est cette semaine que ça aura la plus grosse importance. À 3 CPC quelque part, vous aurez un impact considérable ! Et c'est aussi l'occasion d'apprendre, en plein pendant un matchup super tendu et super intéressant !

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'ai un stock d'armes de sièges qui encombre ma banque, faut que je trouve quelqu'un et un créneau pour venir vous les donner.

----------


## billybones

Pareil que Slurp.
Par contre comment ça se donne ? J'arrive pas à les transférer d'un perso à un autre de mon compte, alors comment faire pour un autre compte ?

----------


## Maximelene

Tu actives le plan, qui te met alors un _bundle_ dans les mains, et tu déposes celui-ci au sol. Un autre joueur le ramasse, puis le range dans son inventaire  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Et ça doit être fait en RvR, parce que tu ne peux pas activer le bundle ailleurs que là. C'est la seule contrainte du coup, parce que ça complique.

Cela dit, même en prime, suffit de se mettre en file d'attente, d'attendre, de rentrer 3min le temps de les filer, et de ressortir. Vous n'aurez pris la place de quelqu'un qui "veut vraiment faire du RvR" que 3 min donc y a pas de lézard.

----------


## Vaykadji

Coucou ! 

J'ai rejoint la guilde aujourd'hui, ça a l'air très sympa. Je ne connais pas CPC à part de nom, donc je fais un petit tour sur le forum pour me renseigner. 

J'ai vu sur ce topic que les "oignons" sont des membres qui puent et qui font pleurer quand on les épluches, alors je voulais savoir ce que je peux faire pour en sortir : en effet, je viens d'entrer dans la guilde et je n'ai pas spécialement envie qu'on me catégorise comme mauvais joueur^^

J'espère avoir du bon temps chez vous  ::): 

NB: j'aurais bien envoyé un MP mais apparemment il faut que j'ai au moins 2 messages postés.

----------


## purEcontact

> je voulais savoir ce que je peux faire pour en sortir


L'ancienneté.
En gros, on catégorise les nouveaux là dedans. Ensuite, on voit si ils sont juste de passage ou si ils restent longtemps.
Dans le premier cas, ils restent même pas un mois, on les revoit plus donc on les kick au bout d'un certains temps (pour éviter d'être toujours 500).
Dans le second, ils passent canardeur.

J'ai tout bon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Tout bon. Oignon n'est pas un grade qui pue, c'est théoriquement provisoire, tu finiras par en sortir (mais bon, pas là, tout de suite, puisque tu es entré hier soir  ::ninja:: )  :;):

----------


## Vaykadji

Ca a changé alors^^ l'op le précise en toutes lettres que c'est un rang atroce. 




> Un rang spécial (le rang d'Oignon) existe pour les membres pénibles envers la communauté. Il s'agit des joueurs non fairplay, par extension, des mauvais joueurs - perdants comme gagnants, des gens réclamant constamment de l'aide ou des objets, des gens faisant des caprices, se plaignant de se faire un peu vanner après une connerie, ... Vous comprenez le principe. Ce rang a des droits plus limités que le rang normal.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Tu découvres le second degré Canard PC. Le rang qu'il faut éviter est le rang "Pénible", qui est lui tout à fait explicite.

----------


## Zepolak

Tu es tombé pile poil sur le gros second degré idiot de CPC  :^_^: 
En plus c'est du second degré qui stigmatise les nouveaux, ce qui me paraît totalement respectable & à encourager !

Edit :



> Tu découvres le second degré Canard PC. Le rang qu'il faut éviter est le rang "Pénible", qui est lui tout à fait explicite.


D'ailleurs rien à voir avec la choucroute, mais il va inspirer la création d'un groupe du même nom sur le TS VS. Les gens du groupe n'auront pas le droit de parler, d'écrire ou d'interagir d'aucune façon, hormis d'écouter.

----------


## Maximelene

> En plus c'est du second degré qui stigmatise les nouveaux, ce qui me paraît totalement respectable & à encourager !


Ça dépend. Si tu nous ramènes une personne de sexe féminin, comme ce fut le cas pour une recrue hier soir, tu as le droit de ne pas être stigmatisé. Si tu en amènes deux (ce qui s'est avéré être le cas pour la même recrue), tu es d'office considéré comme un membre à part entière.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Je me place en porte à faux vis à vis de cette déclaration !
L'égalité des sexes existe aussi chez CPC !
Puis j'ai pas envie de déplaire à Mar_lard !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Il est interdit d'avoir des propos sexistes chez CPC!
Et puis les dames de la guilde pourraient être heureuses de voir arriver de nouveaux mâles parmi nous, surtout avec la pauvreté du panel existant  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaykadji

L'humour c'est comme les brûlures, le second degré c'est le mal  ::): 

Pour les demoiselles, je ne peux rien faire pour vous, à mon grand dame ! (il est pas mâle ce jeu de mot)
Oki doki donc, merci pour les précisions, à bientôt IG !

----------


## Snydlock

> Tu découvres le second degré Canard PC.


Second degré, second degré, vite dit. Lee Tchii m'a collé ce rang parce que je lui ai piqué son trek lors de la mission de guilde. (M'en suis rendu compte ce matin.)
Je l'ai même pas fait exprès en plus.  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

> L'égalité des sexes existe aussi chez CPC !


Jor  :^_^:

----------


## Narquois

Abus de pouvoir des animateurs PvE?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Dans la guilde, on a que des morues.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Faudrait faire lancer un vote pour les animateurs... un peu comme pour l'emblème de guilde, le résultat pourrai être marrant (et le drama qui irai avec encore plus)  ::ninja::

----------


## Narquois

> L'égalité des sexes existe aussi chez CPC !





> Jor


Pareil, j'suis pas d'accord : mon sexe n'a pas d'égal!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

> Second degré, second degré, vite dit. Lee Tchii m'a collé ce rang parce que je lui ai piqué son trek lors de la mission de guilde. (M'en suis rendu compte ce matin.)
> Je l'ai même pas fait exprès en plus.


Alors ça, c'est excellent xD

----------


## Maximelene

> Second degré, second degré, vite dit. Lee Tchii m'a collé ce rang parce que je lui ai piqué son trek lors de la mission de guilde. (M'en suis rendu compte ce matin.)
> Je l'ai même pas fait exprès en plus.


Si je devais faire ça à chaque fois, faudrait inventer un garde juste pour Mr Slurp  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

> L'égalité des sexes existe aussi chez CPC !





> Jor


19.5

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Si je devais faire ça à chaque fois, faudrait inventer un garde juste pour Mr Slurp


Pas assez rapide petit scarabée  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Second degré, second degré, vite dit. Lee Tchii m'a collé ce rang parce que je lui ai piqué son trek lors de la mission de guilde. (M'en suis rendu compte ce matin.)
> Je l'ai même pas fait exprès en plus.


Tsssss.
J'ai hurlé de ma voix bien aiguë "_Laissez-moi les quaggans ! Les quaggans sont mes amis !_" Suivi d'un "_Dégage de là Snydlock c'est MON point !_"
Et j'ai hésité avec le rang pénible  ::ninja::  j'ai surtout oublié de te rétablir dans tes droits après les missions de guilde. Désolée, désolée !

----------


## Maximelene

Elle avoue, la bougresse !  ::o:

----------


## Snydlock

> Tsssss.
> J'ai hurlé de ma voix bien aiguë "_Laissez-moi les quaggans ! Les quaggans sont mes amis !_" Suivi d'un "_Dégage de là Snydlock c'est MON point !_"


Y'avait deux treks avec des quaggans donc je pouvais pas savoir que c'était celui-ci. 
En plus, entre ta première annonce et mon arrivée y'a eu un gros laps de temps, j'y peux rien si tu te perds moi.  ::o: 
De toute manière, quand t'as crié, c'était bien trop tard.  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Elle avoue, la bougresse !


Pas besoin d'avouer quoi que ce soit, c'est grillé dans le registre de la guilde.
L'historique étant assez bavard quand c'est récent.

----------


## Jingliat

il y avait pas qqn qui voulais s'implanter des boobs d'ailleurs? xD

----------


## Caf

> il y avait pas qqn qui voulais s'implanter des boobs d'ailleurs? xD


Au hasard : le roux !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> il y avait pas qqn qui voulais s'implanter des boobs d'ailleurs? xD


Pour me faire payer un tome de commandeur oui.

C'était une idée en l'air, mais après réflexion, je me suis dit que ça ne valait vraiment pas l’investissement, et que si je n'étais pas prêt à payer pour moi-même, je ne pouvais décemment pas demander à d'autres.

je parle là du tome de commandeur, évidemment, pas des implants mammaires  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> je parle là du tome de commandeur, évidemment, pas des implants mammaires



C'est con  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Tu remarquera les boobs ont pas été suffisant lors de l'appel aux dons pour le tome de Lee Tchi, alors bon pour toi...  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya pas eu d'appel aux dons pour un tome pour moi ...
Mais ya quand même Tibere qui est toujours aussi chou !

----------


## Caf

> Ya pas eu d'appel aux dons pour un tome pour moi ...
> Mais ya quand même Tibere qui est toujours aussi chou !


C'est qu'un lèche... boobs ce gars. Tsss.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Envoyé par Lee Tchii
> 
> 
> Mais ya quand même Tibere qui est toujours aussi chou !
> 
> 
> C'est qu'un lèche... boobs ce gars. Tsss.


Y a les moments Nutella.
Et puis y a les moment Cafeïne  :^_^:

----------


## Vaaahn

> C'est qu'un lèche... boobs ce gars. Tsss.


Quelqu'un lui dit ou ... ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> C'est qu'un lèche... boobs ce gars. Tsss.


C'est surtout une fille ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Pour le savoir, faudrait qu'il se pointe ici pour autre chose que troll  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Troma

tain la honte

----------


## Caf

> C'est qu'une lèche... boobs cette gonzesse. Tsss.


Réparé. (© Charmide)

----------


## tibere

J'avais pas vue par ici...^^ouais gentille toussa toussa...lèche vitrine aussi ;o)
Merci caf de n'avoir pas mit le féminin exact de gars (garce^^) et d'avoir l'esprit si ouvert  ::):

----------


## Caf

> J'avais pas vue par ici...^^ouais gentille toussa toussa...lèche vitrine aussi ;o)
> Merci caf de n'avoir pas mit le féminin exact de gars (garce^^) et d'avoir l'esprit si ouvert


Fallait que j'me rattrape, pardon. 

Edit : puis on se connais pas assez pour en arriver à te traiter de garce. Aldra j'peux aisément lui lâcher un "t'es qu'une garce" ça passerait sans problème par exemple.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> *Viendez ce soir pour sur le reset le mumble CPCoune ! Rendez-vous à 19h30/20h !!*


Et Caf va assurer le show  ::trollface:: 

On s'amusera bien  :^_^:

----------


## Caf

Je l'ai assuré pendant les 2 derniers reset déjà.  :Cigare:

----------


## tibere

zut j'ai un vernissage  ::sad::

----------


## Zepolak

> Je l'ai assuré pendant les 2 derniers reset déjà.


Yep on m'a dit, c'est la classe  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Hop, un topic qu'il est bien, regardez surtout les puzzle & défis !

forum.canardpc.com/threads/79737-Mission-de-Guilde-Liste-des-Waypoints?p=6740620

----------


## Caf

> Hop, un topic qu'il est bien, regardez surtout les puzzle & défis !
> 
> forum.canardpc.com/threads/79737-Mission-de-Guilde-Liste-des-Waypoints?p=6740620


J'me sens visé dans ce topic, je sais pas pourquoi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Parce que t'es le mec qui en fait poireauter 50 autres.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

J'ai édité le 1er topic pour modifier le rang des gens pénibles, qui est donc le rang de _Pénible_. Oui, bon, ça va hein.

----------


## Maximelene

> le rang des gens pénibles, qui est donc le rang de _Pénible_

----------


## Tynril

Ça n'est pas vrai pour les oignons, qui ne sont pas nécessairement au rang d'_Oignon_. Pas de ségrégation raciale chez CPC.

----------


## PandaDn

Salut, je post rapidement ici car il me faut 2 messages pour pouvoir envoyer un message privé à l'un de vous, afin de rentrer dans la guilde CPC !
A très bientôt sur le jeu.

----------


## Caf

> Salut, je post rapidement ici car il me faut 2 messages pour pouvoir envoyer un message privé à l'un de vous, afin de rentrer dans la guilde CPC !
> A très bientôt sur le jeu.


Es-tu abonné à Canard PC d'abord ?!  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

Si vous êtes nouveau, n'oubliez pas de demander vos 5po de bienvenue à Caf !
C'est notre généreux donateur qui accueille les nouveaux et leur finance leur stuff.

----------


## Maximelene

En jeu, c'est Cafeïne. N'hésitez pas à le whisper directement, dès que vous le voyez en ligne  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Il est riche et donne sans compter, tout le monde sait qu'on se fait plein de thunes en RVR  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Il est riche et donne sans compter, tout le monde sait qu'on se fait plein de thunes en RVR


J'ai le titre "joueur d'or" moi monsieur.  :Cigare:

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui mais t'as pas le titre "joueur d'or PVE". Celui-là, il est débloqué à 1000 po  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai le titre "joueur d'or" moi monsieur.


C'était rigolo tous les animateurs et maîtres nageurs qui ont tous obtenus le titre Joueur d'or quand la guilde a payé le premier tag commandant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> C'était rigolo tous les animateurs et maîtres nageurs qui ont tous obtenus le titre Joueur d'or quand la guilde a payé le premier tag commandant.


De mémoire c'était plutôt quand l'espada a touché le jackpot avec son précu et qu'on a cotisé pour le second tome... le tien.  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

> C'était rigolo *tous* les animateurs et maîtres nageurs qui ont *tous* obtenus le titre Joueur d'or quand la guilde a payé le premier tag commandant.


Non, certains ne mangent pas de ce pain là, môsieur.

----------


## Zepolak

> De mémoire c'était plutôt quand l'espada a touché le jackpot avec son précu et qu'on a cotisé pour le second tome... le tien.


Pourtant il me semble avoir eu le titre bien avant le tome. Boah, ma mémoire me joue ptêtre des tours.

----------


## purEcontact

Je crois que c'est Elespada qui a filé la thune a tout le monde.
D'ailleurs me semble que le titre demande 200 po, non ?

----------


## Maderone

Oui.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je crois que c'est Elespada qui a filé la thune a tout le monde.
> D'ailleurs me semble que le titre demande 200 po, non ?


Le titre demande bien 200po.

Elespada a prêté ses 200po pour ceux qui voulaient le titre sans jamais avoir un centime de côté.

J'ai personnellement obtenu mon titre à la sueur de mon seul front.
D'ailleurs, mon tome de commandant est la récompense que je me suis offert en obtenant le titre de "joueur d'or".

----------


## Colonel Bastos

Salut ! Est il toujours possible de rejoindre la guilde ? Nouvel inscrit au forum, j'ai envoyé un MP (forum) hier à Tynril afin de rejoindre la guilde. Fervant lecteur de CPC, je joue à GW2 depuis sa sortie.
Je joue quasi exclusivement ingénieur, et mes principaux intérêts sont le WvWvW et le PvP en général (mais je ne rechigne pas au PvE si besoin).
Mon nom de compte: Tacgnol.8079
Mon pseudo IG: Colonel Bastos

A bientôt j'espère !

Bastos
Merci !!!

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que Tynril te prendra en charge de ses mains expertes  ::trollface::

----------


## Colonel Bastos

Bien, il me tarde d'y être ! :-)
Vous êtes actifs en WvWvW ? Je pense que oui remarque, je croise souvent des CPC sur les champs de bataille, c'est ce qui m'a donné envie de postuler !

----------


## Lanilor

On accepte encore les ingés en MCM ?  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Simplement pour dire, j'ai 

Spoiler Alert! 


encore

 eu à la forge l'Amant (précurseur arc court légendaire)  ::ninja:: 
Si des gens sont intéressés à prix canard  ::trollface::  ça peut se faire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

T'as mis quoi ? Des jaunes ou des exos ?  ::o: 
GG

----------


## olih

Des jaunes, comme depuis 6 mois.

----------


## Charmide

Ça s'excusait encore la(es) première fois, mais là..  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

J'y crois pas une seconde, hein, mais je préfère rappeler à toute fin utile que la triche est strictement interdite chez CPC.

Je dis ça à cause d'un post Jol.



> Pour les sujets concernant le Dézoom, promis a partir de maintenant je screen et je poste des que je vois un vizu le faire. Je dénonce personne mais on a dja report des gens de chez CPC, HoB et quelques autres guildes.


Pas de dézoom hack chez CPC, avec programme tiers ou sans. 

Encore une fois, j'y crois pas une seconde, je pense que le mec fait du troll de bas étage pour salir CPC comme ils aiment le faire là-bas, mais bon, on est nombreux, je préfère prévenir. Après tout, on a quand même eu un ban sur l'histoire des objets à 21 karma. Donc bon.

----------


## Maximelene

Dès qu'il voit quelqu'un le faire ? Comment on voit un mec qui unlocke sa propre caméra ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

Tiens Zepo, l'exploit de bug qui consiste à sortir de l'eau pour voir les noms à travers les murs, ça se report ? Nan parce que j'ai déjà vu un commandeur le faire (en le disant sur le TS), j'ai trouvé ça plutôt moyen...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Pas de dézoom hack chez CPC, avec programme tiers ou sans. 
> 
> Encore une fois, j'y crois pas une seconde, je pense que le mec fait du troll de bas étage pour salir CPC comme ils aiment le faire là-bas, mais bon, on est nombreux, je préfère prévenir. Après tout, on a quand même eu un ban sur l'histoire des objets à 21 karma. Donc bon.


Perso, je ne hack pas. 
Mais je tire au dessus de la porte.
Jusqu’à maintenant, je prenais des screens à chaque fois que je le faisais, mais je pense que je vais carrément stream (avec décalage) pour éviter qu'on m'accuse de quoi que ce soit. 

Exemple de la semaine sur colline, porte 1 nord :




Edit : J'ai pas souvenir d'un cpc ban pour l'histoire des 21 karmas.

----------


## Zepolak

Bah au-dessus des portes à travers le "trou", si des mecs appellent ça zoomhack, j'espère qu'ils ont bien appelé la police quand on mettait des cata derrières les portes. En attendant, prendre un screen pour soi, c'est très bien, notamment pour accélerer la procédure en cas de ban abusif (je rappelle que les bans sont automatiques si suffisamment de personnes reportent).

C'est un adversaire qui postait, Maxi. Tu peux le voir quand le monsieur atteint des zones notoirement innatteignables. Les accusations de zoomhack foireuses sont plus nombreuses que les vrais zoomack. On saura faire la différence (et Anet aussi). Ce que montre Tatsu n'est notoirement pas un zoomack. S'il avait touché les murailles intérieures, si. 

Pour les 21 karmas, c'était un CPC que je connaissais qui avait posté un screen de l'écran d'accueil "vous êtes banni", avait balancé un "j'ai joué j'ai perdu" et qui a dis un "adieu" ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'est un adversaire qui postait, Maxi. Tu peux le voir quand le monsieur atteint des zones notoirement innatteignables. Les accusations de zoomhack foireuses sont plus nombreuses que les vrais zoomack. On saura faire la différence (et Anet aussi). Ce que montre Tatsu n'est notoirement pas un zoomack. S'il avait touché les murailles intérieures, si.


Sur le deuxième screen, je touchais le rebord (en haut des deux escaliers) sans aucun soucis. C'est comme ça que j'ai depop quelques armes de sièges dont certaines en cours de construction.

----------


## Zepolak

> Sur le deuxième screen, je touchais le rebord (en haut des deux escaliers) sans aucun soucis. C'est comme ça que j'ai depop quelques armes de sièges dont certaines en cours de construction.


Ça m'arrange que tu prennes des screens alors parce que c'est à mon avis 100% légal mais par contre y a 80% que des mecs crieront au cheat à tort.

Tant que y a les ouvertures au dessus des portes de toute façon, c'est vraiment la même chose que l'histoire de la cata derrière la porte.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Personnellement, je ne m'abaisserai jamais à utiliser un zoom hack.

Pour plusieurs raisons : 
- C'est du cheat complet. J'ai une profonde haine envers les gens qui cheatent dans des jeux multi. En solo, j'en ai rien à carrer.
- Cela nécessite d'utiliser un logiciel tiers dont le comportement n'est pas connu exactement. D'ailleurs, en solo, ça m'amuse de pouvoir faire le con, genre commencer hl2 avec l'arme de fin  :;): .
Rien ne me dit que le programme en question ne contient pas un vérole ou deux. Ne va pas tenter de récupérer mon login/pass gw2 et autre.
Puisqu'il semble que cela modifie des variables en mémoire. Cela veut dire que ça recherche dans des secteurs de ram qui ne lui sont pas propre.
Jouant à d'autres jeux, j'ai pas mal d'outils anticheat installé, par exemple punkbuster. Et je n'ai aucune confiance dans les risques de "bords". Genre l'outil en question détecté comme cheat quand je joue à BF3... hop ban... Non merci.
Déjà que les trainers solo (comme ceux de CheatHappens), j'ai déjà peur de me bouffer un ban. (alors que la politique de cheat happens est très clair sur les jeux multi -> pas de trainers pour ces jeux là).

----------


## Caf

> J'y crois pas une seconde, hein, mais je préfère rappeler à toute fin utile que la triche est strictement interdite chez CPC.
> 
> Je dis ça à cause d'un post Jol.
> 
> 
> Pas de dézoom hack chez CPC, avec programme tiers ou sans. 
> 
> Encore une fois, j'y crois pas une seconde, je pense que le mec fait du troll de bas étage pour salir CPC comme ils aiment le faire là-bas, mais bon, on est nombreux, je préfère prévenir. Après tout, on a quand même eu un ban sur l'histoire des objets à 21 karma. Donc bon.


Je sais même pas pourquoi tu rapporte ça ici.... Franchement sur le coup j'suis assez déçu... En RvR les Canards n'ont jamais exploit et ne le feront jamais. Rien que le fait d'en parler est déjà assez salissant quelque part tu mets un peu la parole des canards en doutes... Sur le forum que tu quote, on se fait modérer parcequ'on parle simplement du niveau de jeu des ennemis mais quand les mecs parlent d'une guilde comme CPC en la suspectant de hack (ce qui est totalement faux) par contre ça, ça reste bien visible.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

> En RvR les Canards n'ont jamais exploit et ne le feront jamais.


T'en sais rien et tu peux pas le savoir. Du coup le reste de ton message est caduque, j'en suis désolé.

Moi je l'espère de tout mon coeur, et ce message est là si jamais ce n'était pas le cas.

J'aimerai bien avoir tes certitudes...

----------


## Caf

> T'en sais rien et tu peux pas le savoir. Du coup le reste de ton message est caduque, j'en suis désolé.
> 
> Moi je l'espère de tout mon coeur, et ce message est là si jamais ce n'était pas le cas.
> 
> J'aimerai bien avoir tes certitudes...


En tout les cas ce n'est pas dans le trip des Canards habitués au RvR de même l'imaginer, bref c'est tellement loin de la manière dont on joue et on aime jouer que voila ton message fait un peu office de HS tellement c'est éloigné de l'esprit Canards. C'est plus ça que je voulais dire.

----------


## silence

> En tout les cas ce n'est pas dans le trip des Canards habitués au RvR de même l'imaginer, bref c'est tellement loin de la manière dont on joue et on aime jouer que voila ton message fait un peu office de HS tellement c'est éloigné de l'esprit Canards. C'est plus ça que je voulais dire.


Parce que tu connais tous les canards traînants en Rvr ? Tu as déjà joué avec chacun d'eux ? J'ai un très gros doute à ce sujet et vu le nombre et la diversité de personnes je pense que le rappel de Zepo n'est pas superflu.

----------


## Maderone

> En tout les cas ce n'est pas dans le trip des Canards habitués au RvR de même l'imaginer


Soit pas si sûr de ça Caf  ::): .

----------


## Caf

Je parle des "Habitués" après on est jamais à l’abri d'un cas isolé hein.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## dragou

> Je parle des "Habitués" après on est jamais à l’abri d'un cas isolé hein.


Bizarre, je suis en McM tous les matins, je suis donc un habitué mais je ne t'y ai jamais vu...

Les amalgames, les amalgames....

----------


## Charmide

Pourtant, ça lui arrive de jouer les matins. 

M'enfin bref, vous vous égarez pour rien, c'est pas le sujet, comme dit Caf on est pas à l'abri d'un cas isolé. 
C'est bien de ça qu'on parle, suffit d'un kéké muni du tag [CPC] et de son zoom hack  pour que le mal soit fait.

----------


## Zepolak

Bah non, Caf a dit que c'est décevant de ne serait-ce qu'évoquer l'idée...  ::ninja:: 
 ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Bah non, Caf a dit que c'est décevant de ne serait-ce qu'évoquer l'idée...


Ben clairement je pense pas qu'on est donné l'exemple de faire ça en fait. Bref ça existe pas chez CPC, point.  ::(: 

---------- Post added at 14h45 ---------- Previous post was at 14h44 ----------




> Bizarre, je suis en McM tous les matins, je suis donc un habitué mais je ne t'y ai jamais vu...
> 
> Les amalgames, les amalgames....


Ton pseudo ig c'est ?

----------


## dragou

> Ben clairement je pense pas qu'on est donné l'exemple de faire ça en fait. Bref ça existe pas chez CPC, point. 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14h45 ---------- Previous post was at 14h44 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ton pseudo ig c'est ?


drag darkheart, jt'ai juste vu sur un frontalier une fois, moi je suis sur cbe les matins généralement mais la n'est pas la question ^^

----------


## Colonel Bastos

Hello again, j'avais candidaté il y a quelques temps pour entrer dans la guilde mais toujours pas de news (je crois je ne peux pas vérifier IG étant en déplacement cette semaine). Vous rectitez toujours chez CPC ?

D'avance merci !

Bastos

---------- Post added at 22h38 ---------- Previous post was at 22h37 ----------

Hello again, j'avais candidaté il y a quelques temps pour entrer dans la guilde, mais toujours pas de news (je crois je ne peux pas vérifier IG étant en déplacement cette semaine). Vous recrutez toujours chez CPC ?

D'avance merci !

Bastos

----------


## Tynril

Salut,

J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu passer ta candidature, tu me l'as bien envoyé en MP ? Sinon, hésite pas à le faire (avec ton nom de compte qui fini avec 4 chiffres).

----------


## Mordenkainen

Stercoraire qui me rez au JP de CBE, alors que c'est blindé de ptites bites d'allemands qui farment. Grâce à lui j'ai mon haut-fait. Merci mec ;_; /nohomo

----------


## Caf

> Stercoraire qui me rez au JP de CBE, alors que c'est blindé de ptites bites d'allemands qui farment. Grâce à lui j'ai mon haut-fait. Merci mec ;_; /nohomo


Pour une fois qu'il n'est pas en train de lécher le sol.  ::ninja::

----------


## Colonel Bastos

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu passer ta candidature, tu me l'as bien envoyé en MP ? Sinon, hésite pas à le faire (avec ton nom de compte qui fini avec 4 chiffres).


Ah ok ça a du buguer alors. Je vais ré-essayer de ce pas. Merci !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ah ok ça a du buguer alors. Je vais ré-essayer de ce pas. Merci !


Je pense surtout que quand tu as voulu envoyer le MP, tu n'avais pas encore assez de messages sur le forum pour envoyer des MP  :;):

----------


## Colonel Bastos

Ah je savais pas qu'il y avait une limitation... Bon ba si ca passe pas cette fois (je l'ai reenvoye) je posterai directement sur le forum

----------


## Colonel Bastos

Bon ba petit message pour dire que j'ai enfin rejoint la guilde hier, petite session bien sympathique en McM aujourd'hui avec en autres Caf et Borlonel (désolé si j'écorche les noms), en plus on a parlé de lasagne et de caca des mon arrivée, je sens que je vais me plaire ici !

----------


## Caf

> Bon ba petit message pour dire que j'ai enfin rejoint la guilde hier, petite session bien sympathique en McM aujourd'hui avec en autres Caf et Borlonel (désolé si j'écorche les noms), en plus on a parlé de lasagne et de caca des mon arrivée, je sens que je vais me plaire ici !


J'étais la au débute de la discussion, plus du tout pendant la seconde partie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Notons que tu as dit aimer le caca, mais que tu n'as rien dit pour les poneys. En conséquence, ton statut de membre reste précaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Notons que tu as dit aimer le caca, mais que tu n'as rien dit pour les poneys. En conséquence, ton statut de membre reste précaire.


Non, au contraire en fait, je dirais. Clairement le contraire.  :^_^: 

Sur une note plus sérieuse, Charmide a présenté sa démission de l'animation.

----------


## Ptit gras

Charmide demission §§
charmide demission §§
charmide demission §§
charmide demission §§

----------


## Caf

Il démissionne avec le TAG COMMANDER CPC REMBOURSAY BOURDAYL §§§§

----------


## Maximelene

Il peut être commandeur sans être animateur.  :;): 

Bon après, je ne crois pas qu'il leade beaucoup de toute façon...  ::ninja::

----------


## leplayze

C'est quoi le logo IG svp ? 

Je fais actuellement partie de la main noire juste pour son logo qui déchire du tonnerre de Zeus :

Voilà mon perso pour donner une idée :

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/903fa3b...eeaf95f5f2.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/58114af...b0aa121130.jpg

M'voyez ça s'incruste bien , ça donnerais quoi si je vous rejoins ( M'oui parce qu'avoir un beau logo c'est bien mais avoir une ambiance digne d'un cimetière ça fait moyen ....)

----------


## Zepolak

Alors tu vois, la guilde a 350 membres.

Bien.

Et tu vois, chacun peut changer le logo.

Voilà.

Voilà...

----------


## Ptit gras

Vous jouez rodeur ? Et vous pensiez rentrer chez CPC ? C'est select ici mossieur  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

> M'voyez ça s'incruste bien , ça donnerais quoi si je vous rejoins ( M'oui parce qu'avoir un beau logo c'est bien mais avoir une ambiance digne d'un cimetière ça fait moyen ....)


C'est tous les jours la fête chez Cpc. Surtout le dimanche. 
Sinon pour le logo chacun met ce qu'il veut. Pas sûr que le tiens reste longtemps, mais tu arriveras peut être à imposer ta vision si tu reste prés du pnj pour changer l'emblème pendant un mois sans manger ni dormir !

----------


## leplayze

Un petit duel ? Gniark !

----------


## Maderone

Hehe, ça serait une idée pas mal ça, un tournois pour déterminer qui peut choisir l'emblème pour une semaine !

----------


## leplayze

Sayé ! Je vous ai rejoins et je ressemble à un power ranger rouge ! 



Ahaha

----------


## Zepolak

L'extrait du chat laisse à penser que vous vous êtes éclatés ce soir  ::): 

Ce qui est chouette, parce que nous aussi, on s'est éclaté !



Spoiler Alert! 


Le mot éclater a plusieurs sens, saurez-tu assigner les bons à chacune des deux phrases ?

  ::ninja::

----------


## leplayze

Fallait trouver l’anagramme de E B I T  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Caf

> Fallait trouver l’anagramme de E B I T


Elle convient tellement bien l’émoticône rolleyes pour ton commentaire.

----------


## urel

c'était du grand n'importe quoi en fait  ::): 

des questions tordues pour des réponses tordues xD

m'en fou j'ai trouvé Twillight Moon  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> m'en fou j'ai trouvé Twillight Moon


Nightmare Moon  ::ninja::

----------


## urel

oui Nightmare... je regardais les requis pour l'épée  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tynril

Twilight Moon ?  ::huh::  Tu veux dire Twilight Sparkle, ou Nightmare Moon, non ?  ::P: 

Edit: Merde grillé, j'avais oublié de cliquer sur l'envoi de message. -_-

----------


## elgoste

Hello

Je viens juste faire une petite demande de up de grade.
En effet, je suis "ca cartoone" depuis un mois environ, et j'ai vraiment accroché à votre guilde.

Donc si on pouvait me up au grade de base, ca serait super; merci!

pseudi ig: elgoste

----------


## Zepolak

La question ne s'est jamais posé mais une personne en Ça canartoon qui décide de rester sur CPC et qui a son compte sur le forum, on le fait passer en Canardeur normal, non ?

----------


## Maderone

Bah... On a toujours accepté les gens qui demandaient s'intégrer dans la guilde. je vois pas en quoi le fait qu'il soit ça canartoon changerait quoi que se soit. Enfin pour moi, c'est une évidence, on le fait passer en canardeur.

----------


## Tynril

Salut, ça me va, ouais. Je vois pas de raison de dire non.

Par contre, est-ce que tu peux m'envoyer un MP sur ce forum avec ton nom de compte (celui qui fini par 4 chiffres, genre Toto.1234) que je puisse bien confirmer l'invitation ?

Merci !

----------


## urel

j'ai aussi rejoins récemment, et du coup en "ça canartoon" mais parait que c'est surtout pour les guest, donc finalement, pour être membre normal actif on doit faire quoi ?

----------


## Zepolak

> j'ai aussi rejoins récemment, et du coup en "ça canartoon" mais parait que c'est surtout pour les guest, donc finalement, pour être membre normal actif on doit faire quoi ?


Précisément ce que le monsieur a écrit juste au-dessus, et de préfèrence après avoir lu la première page de ce topic  ::):

----------


## Caf

> Précisément ce que le monsieur a écrit juste au-dessus, et de préfèrence après avoir lu la première page de ce topic


Et filer 20po à Caf et on est bon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Surtout que Elgoste, on le connait, mais toi ...  ::ninja::

----------


## urel

> Précisément ce que le monsieur a écrit juste au-dessus, et de préfèrence après avoir lu la première page de ce topic


c'est ce que j'ai fait, c'est Tynril lui même qui m'a invité, le tout dans un environnement de poney  ::ninja:: 

Ghaat Shred IG (et tous les autres perso de la famille Shred)

----------


## Tynril

Effectivement, j'ai du zapper de te passer au bon rang ! Je vais corriger ça.

----------


## urel

Merci  :;): 

Dispo ce weekend en War Zerk pour scénar Donjon et autres chemins peut usités si intéressés  :B):

----------


## Maximelene

Je m'y suis pris un peu tard pour le vote de l'arène : venez voter ici pour savoir si elle sera renouvelée !

----------


## kikifumducu

Yo tout le monde, tant qu'on est dans les Canartoon et compagnie, y aurait-il moyen de me mettre au rang de canard normal également (ne serait-ce que pour piquer de la bouffe  ::P: ) ?
Je sais que j'ai fait une grosse pause, mais bon, 6 mois en Amérique du Nord, portabilité du compte tout ça tout ça, je ne pouvais pas beaucoup jouer  :tired: .
Je suis de retour maintenant, plein de nouveaux trucs à (re)découvrir. Je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'est une fractale chose machin truc et les items rose bonbons. JE me sens comme un vieux à qui on demande télécharger une appli' sur le nouvel Iphone 34.
Merci bieng.

----------


## Caf

Mais tu es très bien en Ça Canartoon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Je viens de retirer 5po26 de la banque afin d'acheter 5 tokens pour l'arène. Il faudra bientôt en dépenser un pour que l'arène ne soit pas détruite de toute façon, et je préfèrerais éviter un éventuel pic du prix à venir.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Z'en êtes où les coincoin en terme d'effectif mcm? Vous recrutez?

----------


## Vroum

T'as eu des soucis suite à ton coming out sur jol ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Z'en êtes où les coincoin en terme d'effectif mcm? Vous recrutez?


Les gens inscrits sur le forum sont les bienvenus (cf premier post de ce topic) mais on évite fortement de recruter parmi les guildes amies de VS. Histoire d'éviter que ça créé des histoires quoi.
Donc en fait, je sais pas trop quoi te répondre  ::wacko:: 
Oui, on recrute, mais keski s'passe (si c'est pas indiscret) ?

----------


## Mordenkainen

J'ai quitté la LNM, entre autres à cause du troll sur JOL. Je teste un peu à droite et à gauche en ce moment.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> J'ai quitté la LNM, entre autres à cause du troll sur JOL. Je teste un peu à droite et à gauche en ce moment.


Tu vas être servi si tu viens chez CPC avec Caf.  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Peut-être qu'il est parti parce qu'il y avait pas assez de qualité de troll côté LNM?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense qu'à partir du moment où les choses sont clairs avec la précédente guilde, y a rien à dire et tu es le bienvenu ici. À vrai dire, comme on en a rien à faire du multitag, t'es bienvenu tout court. 

Après, CPC est membre GC, ça veut dire que si tu ne peux plus voir les LNM en peinture (ce dont je doute  ::):  ), ça serait plus compliqué à gérer, notamment pour moi & toi.

M'enfin, le premier post détaille très bien ce qui est attendu d'un CPC  ::):

----------


## Mordenkainen

J'ai pas d'inimitié particulière avec la LNM, juste que j'en n'ai plus rien à carrer :;):  Je te
contacterai IG Zepolak.

----------


## Caf

Chic chic chic un nouveau copain de jol !!  ::ninja::

----------


## leplayze

La fin du culling en JcE pour la prochaine maj  ::O:

----------


## urel

les cartes graphiques vont fumer

----------


## Caf

La fin du monde était aussi prévu en 2012.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Et le retour du Caf' en 2014 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dka

Voila maintenant un mois que je suis oignon, j'aimerais pas que mon armure s'imprègne de l'odeur  ::ninja:: .
Si l'on pouvais me passer canard.

----------


## Zepolak

> Voila maintenant un mois que je suis oignon, j'aimerais pas que mon armure s'imprègne de l'odeur .
> Si l'on pouvais me passer canard.


Si tu peux envoyer un MP ig à Tynril, c'est le plus pratique parce que c'est lui qui s'occupe principalement des histoires de rangs & de retraite.

N'oublie pas que tu pourras changer l'emblème de guilde (Tatsu a linké le thread sur GC parce que Khaz voulait faire un recensement des emblèmes pour savoir qui revendique quoi. Donc j'ai tout relu. Tain le thread "'épique"  ::trollface:: ).

----------


## Ptit gras

Hello ici.
Je viens quémander un tag commander à la guilde, tout en ne sachant pas ce que vous avez décidé de faire avec l'arme de Narquois.
Si vous pensez la vendre alors le tome m'intéresserait. Je suis là à pratiquement toutes les missions de guilde et je pourrais aussi m'en servir régulièrement en mcm pour servir de repère backline aux RAID, voir de tag quand zepo flâne dans la file  ::ninja::  ou m'essayer au lead PU (peut être).

Si vous ne pensez pas vendre l'arme, oubliez le paragraphe ci-dessus.

----------


## Maximelene

Je met quelques po aussi. Lance le topic Ptit Gras, et tu as ton tome assez rapidement. Moi j'hésite à le faire depuis 3 mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Ahah non ne vous embêtez pas  ::P: 
C'est pas du tout le genre de la maison que de demander des po à chacun d'entre vous. J'offrais simplement une possibilité en cas de vente de l'arme.

Pas de Tygrathon, merci  ::):

----------


## Hasunay

Mais si mais si, faut pas hésiter c'est pour l'entraide entre canard que la guilde a été crée. Je donnerais mon po de participation !

----------


## Kiyo

Moi itou !

----------


## Tynril

Mais ouais, n'hésite pas, vraiment.

Y'a plein de gens moins méritants qui l'ont fait avant toi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

De toute façon, même si on en avait fait quelque chose, je pense pas qu'on t'aurait filé l'argent de la banque.

----------


## Zepolak

> De toute façon, même si on en avait fait quelque chose, je pense pas qu'on t'aurait filé l'argent de la banque.


Ben disons que c'est pas aux animateurs de décréter ça unilatéralement, mais ouais, le -thon a été la jurisprudence donc ça paraît sain de la continuer comme ça.

Enfin, je trouve. Après, on peut, sur ce topic (ou un autre ouvert pour ça) discuter de l'usage des thunasses de la guilde. Après tout, c'est pas les animateurs qui décident, mais bien la guilde.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ahah non ne vous embêtez pas 
> C'est pas du tout le genre de la maison que de demander des po à chacun d'entre vous. J'offrais simplement une possibilité en cas de vente de l'arme.
> 
> Pas de Tygrathon, merci


Comme le disent les autres, fais le.  :;): 

Sinon je fais un Maxithon. Tu voudrais quand même pas que je récupère de l'argent que tu aurais pu avoir, hein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Euh, je rêve ?  ::o:  
D'abord il veut le même légendaire que moi, et maintenant il veut un tome de commandeur pour leader sur les missions de guilde ?!
Je suis jalousie !
Même pas en rêve !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non, mais sans déconner.
Aujourd'hui, n'importe qui peut se payer son propre tome.

----------


## Hasunay

Effectivement d'ailleurs ça risque de devenir très vite un problème si n'importe qui peut en avoir un, exemple au pavillon je suis parfois tombé sur 2 (voir 3) "commandant" qui attaquais chacun un boss différent. Va falloir crée le tome de "Suprême Commander" ^^'

----------


## Maximelene

> Non, mais sans déconner.
> Aujourd'hui, n'importe qui peut se payer son propre tome.


Un jour, tu comprendras que tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes facilités à faire rentrer de l'argent que toi...

----------


## Maderone

> Non, mais sans déconner.
> Aujourd'hui, n'importe qui peut se payer son propre tome.


Tatsu, sans déconner, va falloir arrêter de croire que les gens gardent tous leur argent dans leur coffre ou qu'ils lootent plus de précurseurs que toi  :^_^: . Y'en a qui dépensent leurs po. Y'en a qui ne jouent pas beaucoup. 

100 po ça reste une très grosse somme pour la plus part des joueurs. Quand je vois à quelle vitesse Lytchi ramasse des po alors qu'elle se connecte tous les soirs, je comprends que ça puisse prendre longtemps. 

Oui tout le monde peut se le payer seul, mais y'a un an aussi tu pouvais te le payer seul. Demander de l'aide si t'as pas la somme je vois pas le soucis.

----------


## Maximelene

Il va surtout falloir te mettre dans la tête que quand les gens se connectent, ils ont peut être envie de faire autre chose que de farmer. C'est un jeu vidéo, et simplement y faire ce qui nous amuse est assez peu souvent rentable.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je sens que je vais continuer de démarrer plein de sujets intéressants moi  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, tu le fais ton Ptigrathon oui ?

----------


## Maderone

Commence déjà par démarrer le Ptitgrathon. Ou tu veux que je le fasse pour toi, pour que ça fasse genre c'est pas toi qui demande et que tu gardes le rôle du gentil qui demande jamais d'argent ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Non je ne veux pas le faire. Merci de votre considération, je vous prie d'agréer l'expression de mes sentiments les plus distingués.

----------


## Hasunay

Allez tend la main et demande une piépiéce :D

EDIT : 

@ Maxi et Mad
Je pense que ce que voulais dire Tatsu c'est qu'un tome de commander faut le bosser un minimum, d'une certaine façon faut le mériter quoi. C'est pour ça qu'à chaque -thon le demandeur vient avec un bon apport  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Bah ce que je comprends c'est qu'il pense que tout le monde a 100 po dans sa banque prêt à être dépensé pour un tome et/ou que 100 po ça se farm facilement. 
On a toujours voulu un apport de principe pour demander de l'aide pour un tome. Tatsu dit "que tout le monde peut se payer son tome de nos jours" comme si c'était quelque chose de facile... Bah non, ça l'est pas.

----------


## Hasunay

Honnêtement vu les "commandants" que j'ai croisé au pavillon (j’espère d'ailleurs qu'ils ne vont jamais en 3w) j'ai comme l'impression que n'importe quel gamin dyslexique qui farm pendant de longues heures peut le prendre. Après évidemment ceux qui jouent ""normalement"", mise à part un coup de chance, mettront des semaines (voire des mois) pour l'avoir et c'est bien pour ça que les -thons sont intéressant ils permettent au personne méritantes mais disposant de peu de moyen de farm de l'obtenir rapidement.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je farme peu parce que j'aime pas trop, et surtout j'ai des montagnes de trucs plus importants à faire avec mon fric que le tome  ::P:  C'est pour ça que je dis "mission abort" depuis 3 posts.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je pense que ce que voulais dire Tatsu c'est qu'un tome de commander faut le bosser un minimum, d'une certaine façon faut le mériter quoi. C'est pour ça qu'à chaque -thon le demandeur vient avec un bon apport


Non, ce que veut dire Tatsu c'est que "l'argent c'est super facile à avoir, 100po c'est rien, si t'as moins t'es un clodo", discours à mon avis ridicule qu'il a tendance à rabâcher un peu trop souvent à mon goût.

----------


## Hasunay

> "l'argent c'est super facile à avoir, 100po c'est rien, si t'as moins t'es un clodo",


Ah merde je suis un super clodo ...  ::cry::

----------


## Snydlock

Non mais c'est facile d'avoir 100po, suffit de farmer régulièrement et de ne JAMAIS rien acheter de couteux.
Ce que je suis incapable de faire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je n'achète jamais rien de coûteux.
Demandez à Max et Nalaaris, ils ont tellement pitié de moi quand je sors des trucs du style "Oh vous avez vu cette nouvelle armure/figurine/instrument de musique dans la boutique aux gemmes ? C'est super, mais bon ... 800 gemmes quoi ... trop de po."
Je ne dépense RIEN. Même les bijoux exotiques sur Lyri je les ai crafté avec des compositions.
J'ai pas un temps de jeu extensible et quand je viens sur Guild Wars 2, c'est pour jouer avec les canards.
J'ai participé au farm arah C3, à celui des champions dans la grotte, je fais de temps en temps cita C1, on m'a montré aussi le farm des champions ... et bien désolée, non, les po ne rentrent pas comme des petits pains.
Et 100 po, ça représente encore quelque chose d'énorme.
Alors oui Tatsu, j'ai la somme pour me le payer ce tome, mais vu le temps que cela représente pour moi (soit donc, 1/3 d'une année de jeu), et par respect pour les canards qui m'aident à obtenir ma Légendaire, je ne me paierai pas ce tome AVANT d'avoir acheté La Légende.
Même avec un Lyri-thon, 50 po ... ça fait encore énorme ...
Je loot pas des exotiques ou des précurseurs à tour de bras moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah le moyen le plus simple pour toi de te faire des po, ça reste de faire des donjons. 

Maintenant, t'as minimum 1 po, + les sacs de champions qui peuvent looter de l'exo à 30 po, c'est pas du farm de bourrin et ça vaut le coup  :;):

----------


## Sephil

Juste pour info, le borgne avec 4 handicaps ça rapporte 30 pa par run, et le run prend entre 20 et 40 secondes. Y a plusieurs classes qui peuvent le faire (voleur, guerrier, envout, gardien, et probablement d'autres en se creusant un peu la tête sur un build).

Je comprends parfaitement qu'on n'aie pas envie de farmer quand on n'a pas beaucoup de temps de jeu. Mais si on n'a pas beaucoup de temps de jeu, on n'a pas forcément besoin d'un tome de commandant. Et si on veut absolument un tome de commandant, on peut quand même se donner la peine d'investir entre 3 et 4h pour se le payer.

PS : Si le défi de la reine reste inchangé, y a encore plus de 2 semaines pour profiter de ce farm.

----------


## Snydlock

Mouais, alors le farm de l'arène il a un problème : il est chiant.
Tu me diras, c'est du farm.

----------


## Maderone

Alors là désolé Snydlock mais si y'a bien un putain de farm dans ce jeu qui ne soit pas chiant, c'est celui de l'arène... Tous les autres sont des activités où tu dois juste déconnecter ton cerveau et agir comme un demeuré à base principalement de spam 1. Dans le farm de l'arène c'est simple, une erreur t'es mort. Et je trouve ça beaucoup plus intéressant qu'un farm imbécile.

----------


## Snydlock

C'est pour ça que Nessou disait que c'était du faceroll avec le bon build.  ::rolleyes:: 
De toute manière, je trouve que faire la même chose pendant des heures, c'est chiant. Peu importe le degré de difficulté et le niveau d'éveil du cerveau.

----------


## Hasunay

Qui a un bon build de nécro pour le farm de l’arène ?  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci Sephil mais je joue ELEMENTALISTE et je n'arrive déjà pas à passer le fichu toutou et toi tu voudrais que je farm le borgne avec 4 handicaps ?
 :tired:

----------


## Nessou

Allez allez donnez votre argent pour la bonne cause, vous comprenez les pauvres à chaque truc qui sort dans la boutique en gemme ils insta-buy, ils faut aussi qu'ils fassent leur légendaire à côté, etc, c'est pas leur faute, 100 po c'est beaucoup ! toussa toussa !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Rappelle-moi, c'est quoi exactement le niveau de l'arme que tu portes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

80 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Ce qui me gêne un peu dans cette histoire, c'est que Ptit Gras ne semble pas vraiment désirer ce tome. Il a l'argent pour se le payer seul mais il faudrait que la guilde lui offre. Maxi et Charmide ont payé la moitié du leur, le reste venant de la générosité des canards. Caf et Zepo pareil, ils ont été payé grâce aux ceux qui ont bien voulu donner.
Je rejoins un peu Maderone sur le fait que s'il veut un tome, qu'il ouvre un commandanton, je suis sur que beaucoup y participeront (moi le premier).

----------


## Kiyo

Perso je préfère aussi que l'acquisition de tomes de commandeur se fasse via des machinthon plutôt qu'en utilisant l'argent de guilde et que ce dernier serve dans le cadre d'event, de concours, pour l'achat de récompenses (une cloche indestructible par exemple  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi tout ce que je retiens c'est ça :



> ... Je viens quémander un tag commander à la guilde [blablabla] je pourrais aussi m'en servir régulièrement en mcm [blablabla] pour servir de repère backline aux RAID [blablabla] ou m'essayer au lead PU (peut être).


WHAT§§§
J'aurais pu louper Tygra qui lead du PU  ::O: 

Que suis-je tristesse et desespérance  ::'(:

----------


## Ptit gras

J'aimerais bien qu'on arrête de penser à ma place ou d'extrapoler ma, soit-disant, fortune.

Oui j'ai les moyens de me le payer seul.
Non ce n'est absolument pas ma priorité budgétaire.
Oui je peux jouer sans, j'ai fait la demande par confort uniquement. Pas mon confort, le confort de CPC et RAID.
Non je ne veux pas d'un machin-thon, je ne souhaite pas réclamer le moindre centime à quiconque vu l'état de mes finances.
Oui je voulais profiter du potentiel 2000po qui attend en banque et qui n'est "à personne" désormais.

Maintenant vous avez répondu que ce n'était pas à l'ordre du jour et pas le mode de fonctionnement de la guilde, ce à quoi j'ai répondu OK et basta.
De mon côté c'est réglé, je vous prierais de pas lancer un débat débile en mon nom, je sais très bien faire tout seul. Lancez tous les machins-thon du monde que vous souhaitez mais laissez moi hors discussion.

----------


## Maximelene

> Si certains canards veulent le succès des pets, go me whisp, je les ai tous excepté le chaca...


T'es mon copain !  ::lol::

----------


## dark hunter

Bonjour @ all !!!
J'aimerai rejoindre les CPC si vous voulez bien de moi  ::): 

---------- Post added at 23h08 ---------- Previous post was at 23h06 ----------

Il me faut 2 post pour pouvoir mp l'OP donc désolé du doublon :S

----------


## Zepolak

> ---------- Post added at 23h08 ---------- Previous post was at 23h06 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Il me faut 2 post pour pouvoir mp l'OP donc désolé du doublon :S


Ça ne t'as fait qu'un post  ::trollface:: 

Je t'encourage à regarder les autres coins du forum  ::): 

Sinon : bonus de karma activé, et relancé. Je pense qu'on va l'avoir régulièrement activé d'ici à la MAJ pour que tout le monde claque ses fioles en stock.

----------


## LilyDrumba

Il est actif combien de temps le bonus? Je pourrais pas me connecter avant d'être rentrée du boulot ce soir

----------


## Zepolak

> Il est actif combien de temps le bonus? Je pourrais pas me connecter avant d'être rentrée du boulot ce soir


Je pense qu'il est actif au moins jusqu'à 22h. Peut-être 23h.

----------


## Maximelene

Il sera actif jusqu'à 23h10  :;):

----------


## Karnus

> Sinon : bonus de karma activé, et relancé. Je pense qu'on va l'avoir régulièrement activé d'ici à la MAJ pour que tout le monde claque ses fioles en stock.


De la part d'un gros casu, qui n'était même pas au courant du drama, merci. Parce que même si la perte, dans mon cas, n'aurait pas été énorme, ça m'aurait laissé un petit picotement au niveau du fondement dont je vais très bien me passer.

----------


## Zepolak

> De la part d'un gros casu, qui n'était même pas au courant du drama, merci. Parce que même si la perte, dans mon cas, n'aurait pas été énorme, ça m'aurait laissé un petit picotement au niveau du fondement dont je vais très bien me passer.


Ah non le drama karma, c'était y a des mois et des mois de ça.

De plus, le problème à l'époque était l'utilisation de l'influence, mais vu l'évolution de notre stock d'influence, de deux choses l'une : soit les CPC se sont mis à massivement jouer ces 2 dernières semaines, soit Anet a introduit une augmentation de la quantité d'influence sans la documenter. Genre un bon gros doublement/triplement des familles.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Je pense que c'est surtout le farm d'event qui produit cette masse d'influence.

----------


## olih

> Je pense que c'est surtout le farm d'event qui produit cette masse d'influence.


Clairement, il suffit de voir le nombre d'event par invasion.
Et comme il y a souvent des débordement et autres, les canards se groupent pour les faire (bonus aux gains).
Ajoute à ça les donjons (qui rapportent aussi pas mal et voila).

----------


## Odrhann

CPC c'est une usine.  :B):

----------


## Sorbet

Bonjour, faut voir avec qui pour devenir un Canard aux herbes? (Sylvari.)

----------


## SteackHC

Le premier post du topic est ton ami. :;):

----------


## Cepheus

Bonjour !

Je venais avec une question relativement simple. Est-ce que vous acceptez d'inviter des personnes qui sont sur un serveur différent que celui de la guilde ? Je joue depuis la sortie et je me suis retrouvé sur le repos du marin pour des raisons d'affinités. Je suis maintenant sur ce serveur et je ne pense pas y changer, cependant je me retrouve actuellement sans guilde et je suis intéressé par le fait de rejoindre Insert Coinz afin de pouvoir participer au PvE et sPvP  ::): 

Bisous !

IG : Cepheus Cepheus.1254

EDIT : Il y a tout ce dont j'ai besoin sur la première page au temps pour moi  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu viens donc de Repos. Repos du marin. SFR.

 :tired: 






























Chopez-le, je prépare le bûcher !  :Bave:

----------


## Cepheus

Je pense que tu te trompes de personne, je ne suis pas du tout une pourriture de voleur qui aime maraver toute sorte de choses  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Moi, oui  :Cigare:

----------


## Odrhann

> Moi, oui


Menteur, tu sais pas jouer ton voleur en plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Ouais enfin sachant qu'on a une partie de nos joueurs assez engagé en rvr, tu pourra aisément comprendre que sachant que tu es sur un serveur ennemis, il y a peu de chance pour qu'on t’intègre...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ouais enfin sachant qu'on a une partie de nos joueurs assez engagé en rvr, tu pourra aisément comprendre que sachant que tu es sur un serveur ennemis, il y a peu de chance pour qu'on t’intègre...


Sauf qu'il a été accepté y'a déjà 3h  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est un spy de qualitay s'il infiltre CPC. La clé de la victoire à coup sûr  ::P:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

C'est clairement un Option qui vient troll Caf.  ::):

----------


## Cepheus

D'ailleurs le repos est entrains de gagner la manche WvW, coïncidence ?

----------


## Sunlight

Dans le doute brulez le, IG et IRL bien sur, afin qu'il soit purifié !
Non mais franchement accepter des mecs qui sont sur repos du marin quoi ! Scandale §§ drama §§ espionnage §§

----------


## Zepolak

Moi, ce qui m'embête dans l'histoire, c'est que rien que pour Thimill, j'ai eu probablement à traiter une demi-douzaine d'accusations de spy soi-disant fait par CPC@Vizunah. 

Je ne peux que te demander d'utiliser un autre tag que CPC quand tu joues en RvR, parce que très franchement, c'est chiant à traiter ce genre d'histoires.

M'enfin, à mon avis, si les gens captent que tes potes & guildies sont sur VS, tu risques de toute façon d'être vite amené à faire un choix.

----------


## Cepheus

D'un autre côté je me vois mal dépenser 1800 gemmes pour transférer sur un serveur alors que je ne compte pas jouer en WvW, et si lorsque l'envie me prends je joue tout seul comme à la plupart du jeu. Si cela pose un problème pour une quelconque paranoïa j'irais simplement voir ailleurs.

----------


## Tynril

Non mais, contrairement aux apparences ( ::(: ) tu es le bienvenue parmi nous. Nous n'avons jamais placé l'appartenance à Vizunah comme critère d'admission, je ne nous vois pas commencer maintenant, d'autant qu'avec le système de visiteur, le problème ne se pose plus vraiment (sauf si tu veux jouer avec la troupe d'élite des canards en WvW, évidemment).

Et puis les serveurs adverses, ça va, ça vient. Il est vrai qu'en période de match contre SFR, on peut éventuellement avoir des reproches de guildes alliées qui ne partagent pas notre vision de l'ouverture. Mais c'est bien pour ça que l'on est Confédérés - pour ne pas se faire imposer la vision des autres.

Bref, dans la mesure du possible, essayez d'accueillir Cepheus comme il se doit, c'est un canard comme les autres. Et s'il s'avère que c'est un espion en WvW, bonne chance pour comprendre notre stratégie d'élite. Ça implique de faire tomber des bus des falaises, et de construire des béliers trop loin des portes.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, je souhaite bon courage aux espions pour piger le fonctionnement de CPC. Il va leur en falloir un d'élite !

----------


## Hasunay

> piger le fonctionnement de CPC.


Oooooh putain ! On a un fonctionnement ? Je pensais qu'on était une guilde d'anarchiste anticapitaliste !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Anarchistes, je veux bien. Anticapitalistes, quand tu vois les amasseurs de frics qu'on se trimballe, j'ai du mal à y croire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Anarchistes, je veux bien. Anticapitalistes, quand tu vois les amasseurs de frics qu'on se trimballe, j'ai du mal à y croire.


On peux ajouter communiste en disant qu'on à plein de farmer chinois?  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Anarchistes, je veux bien. Anticapitalistes, quand tu vois les amasseurs de frics qu'on se trimballe, j'ai du mal à y croire.


heho moi j'utilise tout donc je participe au système!!!!

----------


## Caf

> Anarchistes, je veux bien. Anticapitalistes, quand tu vois les amasseurs de frics qu'on se trimballe, j'ai du mal à y croire.


Surtout avec les pages qu'on vient de se taper concernant cette foutue épée.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

A voir, la vendre pour redonner l'argent à la guilde, ça peut être vu comme du communisme.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Il faut des commandants pour diriger sous l'ère communiste  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Il faut des commandants pour diriger sous l'ère communiste


Quels commandants ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Non mais, contrairement aux apparences () tu es le bienvenue parmi nous. Nous n'avons jamais placé l'appartenance à Vizunah comme critère d'admission, je ne nous vois pas commencer maintenant, d'autant qu'avec le système de visiteur, le problème ne se pose plus vraiment (sauf si tu veux jouer avec la troupe d'élite des canards en WvW, évidemment).
> 
> Et puis les serveurs adverses, ça va, ça vient. Il est vrai qu'en période de match contre SFR, on peut éventuellement avoir des reproches de guildes alliées qui ne partagent pas notre vision de l'ouverture. Mais c'est bien pour ça que l'on est Confédérés - pour ne pas se faire imposer la vision des autres.
> 
> Bref, dans la mesure du possible, essayez d'accueillir Cepheus comme il se doit, c'est un canard comme les autres. Et s'il s'avère que c'est un espion en WvW, bonne chance pour comprendre notre stratégie d'élite. Ça implique de faire tomber des bus des falaises, et de construire des béliers trop loin des portes.


Oui, bien sûr, mais ça n'empêche pas que je reposte ma demande : 




> Je ne peux que te demander d'utiliser un autre tag que CPC quand tu joues en RvR, parce que très franchement, c'est chiant à traiter ce genre d'histoires.


Pour le fonctionnement...
Les gens comprennent pas comment on fonctionne. Même parmi nos guildes amis. Les gens ont mis énormément de temps à piger. On a par exemple beaucoup des caractéristiques de la guilde "fourre-tout" sauf que les guildes poubelles ont un chef fort et disparaissent quand ce chef se lasse du jeu. On a certaine caractéristiques des guildes très hiérarchisées (l'entraide - pas systématique, certes mais quand même).
Bref... Long story que de décrire bien Insert Coinz.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Insert Coin est une.... comment dire, une sorte de confédération : 
- Y'a les PvE-istes, qui connaissent bien le monde ouvert et sont le plus souvent (mais pas forcément) les meneurs lors de missions de guildes, puisque c'est eux qui les connaissent le mieux à force de pratique
- Y'a les PvP-istes, moins nombreux, et c'est un monde dont je ne parlerai pas, car je ne le connais pas
- Y'a les RvR-istes, qui maitrisent bien les stratégie RvR, qui joue en groupe de manière unie avec les guildes de Grand-Cross, en mode super opti (ou pas  ::ninja:: )
- Et entre les deux y'a une variété énorme de joueurs qui pratiquent à dose variable chacune des 3 activités du jeu

Après tout le monde est le bienvenu si il souhaite se joindre à n'importe laquelle des activité que pratique les groupes, il suffit de demander. On trouve toujours du monde pour expliquer quand on à des questions et ce quelques soit le domaine, on trouvera aussi toujours du monde pour aller se faire un donjon même si c'est Arah, et on trouvera encore une fois toujours du monde pour mener sur 6 pages des débats stériles sur le forum, avec toujours une petite dose de drama, et Maximelene qui aura raison  ::ninja:: 

Bref, Insert Coinz c'est de tout et de rien, c'est une sorte de bande de pote mais pas que, c'est selon les groupes très détente ou très sérieux, c'est des personnalité fortes, d'autres plus discrètes, mais globalement c'est quand même et surtout beaucoup de fun  :;): 

Voilà, ce que moi je pense de cette guilde, et même si je suis beaucoup moins présent sur le jeu depuis quelques mois, je garde un bon souvenir des 1100heures que j'ai passé en compagnie de tout ce petit monde.

----------


## Zepolak

MrSlurp.



> Lécheur

----------


## Maximelene

> avec toujours une petite dose de drama, et Maximelene qui aura raison


Pour une fois, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> MrSlurp.


Oh merde j'ai un titre perso  ::O: 

Je tiens à remercier ma famille, mes amis, et surtout les canards sans qui rien n'aurait été possible!

----------


## Caf

> Avec toujours une petite dose de drama, et Maximelene *qui croit* avoir raison





> Pour une fois, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.


Réparé.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

> Oh merde j'ai un titre perso 
> 
> Je tiens à remercier ma famille, mes amis, et surtout les canards sans qui rien n'aurait été possible!


:jaloux: !!
Mais ça te va bien  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Karma relancé, il durera jusqu'à demain matin. Ensuite, il sera re-terminé, donc le bonus pourra être relancé par un animateur ou un maître-nageur.

Bon week-end, voire à demain si vous venez à Montpellier !

----------


## Caf

> Karma relancé, il durera jusqu'à demain matin. Ensuite, il sera re-terminé, donc le bonus pourra être relancé par un animateur ou un maître-nageur.
> 
> Bon week-end, voire à demain si vous venez à Montpellier !


Prépare bien ton foie popodu06 ça va couler à flot !  :Cigare:

----------


## Sorbet

Cool le karma. :D

----------


## Odrhann

Bon les canards, je crois pas repasser en jeu d'ici peu. Mon nouveau logement à Lyon voit ses environs très hostiles à ma petite clé wifi, et je n'ai pas les moyens d'assumer le coût des services d'un FAI.

Wait... J'ai peut-être un accès.

----------


## Maderone

Tu peux bien t'arrêter de manger quelques jours pour jouer >_<

----------


## Maderone

Ah tiens... Il n'y a plus aucune Éternité en vente à l'HV.
L'occasion de la vendre ?

----------


## Vifargent

Hello,

Merci pour l'invitation sur *Insert Coinz* et pour la patience de ceux qui m'ont accueilli.

A bientôt _ingame_.

----------


## Hasunay

Le bizutage des nouveaux c'est toujours 1PO à offrir à chaque membres actifs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vifargent

:tired:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ca dépend on peut aussi lui demander de suivre caf en RvR, les PO passeront rapidement en réparation d'armure  ::ninja::

----------


## Vifargent

:tired:  bis

La méchanceté de ces gens...

----------


## Bartinoob

... qui s'accroît annonce le fascisme du futur.

----------


## Zepolak

Mais non, y a que des gens sympa dans CPC !

----------


## Maderone

Trop gros, passera pas...

----------


## Hasunay

> Mais non, y a que des gens sympa dans CPC !


Euh ? ... Oui bien sur.  :^_^:

----------


## Caf

> Mais non, y a que des gens sympa dans CPC !


Quel menteur franchement !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

> Mais non, y a que des gens sympa dans CPC !


C'est dégueulasse les vieilles rumeurs que tu lances. Sale con.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Vifargent

Mais où suis-je tombé ?  ::o:

----------


## arakaima

> Mais où suis-je tombé ?


http://youtu.be/CKVg_mjtQNo

----------


## Caf

> Mais où suis-je tombé ?


Si seulement tu savais.  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Si seulement tu savais.


Dans l'idéal faut pas le savoir, mais le découvrir par soi même!

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Arf, et dire que j'ai été sympa avec lui. Aurais-je montré le mauvais coté de la guilde/CPC ?
Je vous le laisse. L'abîmez pas trop \o/

----------


## Maximelene

Il m'a ajouté en liste d'ami. Faut croire que c'est un coriace, ou un masochiste. Dans les deux cas, on a plus de marge de manœuvre.  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> ou un masochiste.


Oui je pense que c'est ça

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Il ne te connait pas encore. Tout simplement.
... le pauvre ...  ::P:

----------


## Hasunay

Parmi tout ceux de la guilde il a choisi Maxi ... Ce mec manque clairement de chance  :^_^:

----------


## Caf

> Il m'a ajouté en liste d'ami. Faut croire que c'est un coriace, ou un masochiste. Dans les deux cas, on a plus de marge de manœuvre.


Ha ben il a choisi le plus sympa au moins, enfin il verra bien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vifargent

Je suis pas coriace ou masochiste. Je suis Breton .

----------


## Hasunay

Oh bordel ! Le filtre anti-breton à encore déconné les gars !  ::ninja::

----------


## Vifargent

Racistes !

----------


## Caf

> Oh bordel ! Le filtre anti-breton à encore déconné les gars !


C'est comme le filtre anti-connard, il n'a jamais vraiment fonctionné.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est comme le filtre anti-connard, il n'a jamais vraiment fonctionné.


Il est désactivé chez CPC, l'effectif aurait été trop réduit sinon.

----------


## Hasunay

> Il est désactivé chez CPC, l'effectif aurait été trop réduit sinon.


Tu m'étonne on perdraient les deux tiers de nos "cadres" ce serait dur.  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

::huh::

----------


## Maximelene

Bah oui, faut surtout pas enlever 2/3 de ces trucs là !  ::o:

----------


## Tigrius

Je prend le rôle du "Dormant" !  ::o:

----------


## Hasunay

Oh putain c'est vachement complexe une fenêtre quand même, je vais attendre que maxi fasse un guide dessus !  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

:tired:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Il est dessus apparemment. Regarde moi cette mine fatiguée.

----------


## Vaaahn

Arrêtez un peu où il va encore sortir de ses paumelles!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Breton ?
Bienvenue !
Et aux irl tu ramènes du Kouign-amann ! Obligatoire !

----------


## Vifargent

Merci Lee Tchii. Pour une fois qu'on me demande pas d'amener du chouchen  :tired:

----------


## dragou

> Merci Lee Tchii. Pour une fois qu'on me demande pas d'amener du chouchen


Justement vu que tu en parles, c'est gentil de proposer  ::P:

----------


## Odrhann

La vache, il y a même des bretons ici !  ::O:

----------


## Jikob

Salut les kids ! 

Je vous ai rejoints hier donc je vous remercie officiellement pour votre accueil, même si, comme un certain démon de la mie l'a précisé, vous n'avez pas vraiment le choix. 

Et désolé à Bartinoob d'être parti sans prévenir mais mon con de katz a provoqué un black-out en sautant sur la multi-prise et j'ai pas pu vous rejoindre par la suite. 

Au plaisir les canards !

----------


## Thorkel

> La vache, il y a même des bretons ici !


Bah oui!  :^_^:

----------


## Bartinoob

> Et désolé à Bartinoob d'être parti sans prévenir mais mon con de katz a provoqué un black-out en sautant sur la multi-prise et j'ai pas pu vous rejoindre par la suite.


C'est la version électronique de "mon chien a mangé mon devoir" ?  ::trollface:: 

C'est juste dommage pour toi sinon, j'ai pris 2-3 niveaux en 45 minutes, en spammant des grenades comme un débile  ::P:

----------


## Jikob

> C'est la version életronique de "mon chien a mangé mon devoir" ? 
> 
> C'est juste dommage pour toi sinon, j'ai pris 2-3 niveaux en 45 minutes, en spammant des grenades comme un débile


Oui mais j'ai un mot de ma femme.

Sinon j'ai bien remarqué que c'était efficace, en fait j'étais sur un serveur de débordement quand je me suis reconnecté donc je ne vous voyais plus en jeu mais j'avais encore vos noms dans la fenêtre de groupe et j'ai vu que t'avais déjà deux levels de plus ! J'étais un peu blasé.  ::(: 

Tant pis, j'y retournerai ce soir ! C'est souvent ce genre d'event ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Aléatoire, toutes les 4-5 heures maintenant il me semble (peut-être moins). Mais surtout, ça apparait aléatoirement sur toutes les maps > lvl 25 du jeu (mis à part Orr), donc c'était un gros coup de chance de l'avoir sur gendarran  ::):

----------


## Jikob

> Aléatoire, toutes les 4-5 heures maintenant il me semble (peut-être moins). Mais surtout, ça apparait aléatoirement sur toutes les maps > lvl 25 du jeu (mis à part Orr), donc c'était un gros coup de chance de l'avoir sur gendarran


Ah ben merde.
On verra ça alors, merci en attendant et au plaisir !  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Oui mais j'ai un mot de ma femme.


Fake  ::ninja::  Le chat est plus crédible.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, question qui tue, C'est qui l'officier CPC sur GC ? 
Histoire de récupérer les droits...

----------


## Wizi

> Bon, question qui tue, C'est qui l'officier CPC sur GC ? 
> Histoire de récupérer les droits...


Zepo, Tygra, Lanilor

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards,

Ce soir, bam, ça y'est, nous sommes 500 (enfin, 498 et 2 canards invités). Mea culpa, j'ai un peu traîné pour faire les mises à la retraite. J'en ai profité pour organiser un nouveau wagon de préretraites. Comme il n'y a plus de "Lieu inconnu" dans le roster de guilde, j'ai feinté un peu en écrivant un petit script. Celui-ci analyse les leaderboards d'achievement, qui fournissent une liste des membres de la guilde, avec la date à laquelle ils ont gagné leur dernier point d'achievement.

Cette liste permettra donc dans le futur (mais pas tout de suite, j'y viens) de faire les mises à la retraite à partir d'un critère de date bien précis. Genre tous les canards qui ont pas gagné un seul point d'achievement dans les 6 derniers mois (par exemple) seront mis à la retraite. Mais ça n'est pas utilisable tout de suite : la liste du leaderboard est incomplète. Tous les canards qui ne se sont pas connectés depuis leur mise en place, en avril, n'y sont pas représentés.

Du coup, pour cette mise à la retraite, le critère était simple (mais chiant à appliquer, mais ça c'est pas votre problème  ::P: ) : tous les canards absents du leaderboard d'achievement ont été placés dans un rang "Préretraite", et seront très prochainement déguildés et ajoutés à la liste des retraités qui peuvent revenir à tout moment en demandant simplement.

TL;DR :Si vous vous voyez dans le rang "Préretraite", faites moi vite un MP, il y a une couille dans le potage.Si vous voyez un autre canard dans ce rang qui ne devrait manifestement pas y être, pareil.Sinon, vous avez rien à faire, on s'occupe de tout, la mare est à vous.

Bonne soirée !  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Ça envoie du gros steak qui tâche ! Merci beaucoup !  ::o:

----------


## Korbeil

> Zepo, Tygra, Lanilor


 ::'(:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ravi de vous avoir aidé à remplir votre quota.  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

> 


Ben justement, faut pas que les gens te contactent toi.

T'es admin, t'es au-dessus (et faut suivre la petite procédure  ::):  ).

----------


## Wizi

Petit rappel : Ce soir 21h (comme tout les jeudi soir), il y a rattrapage des missions de guilde, faudrait qu'on soit une quinzaine minimum pour pouvoir tout faire. Si vous pouvez venir aider, ça serait bien sympa de votre part.
Les 2 derniers rattrapages on était pas assez pour tout faire et on a du se limiter à la Course et à la Chasse à la prime.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est quoi "rattrapage des missions de guilde" ?
Moi je suis partant pour aider mais je suis lvl 15, pas sûr que ça aide.

----------


## Bartinoob

Effectivement, tu peux oublier  ::P: 

Sinon, je passerai pour défi/puzzle s'il manque du monde.

----------


## olih

Bah pour le puzzle, suivant la zone, ça peut le faire.

----------


## Ragiel

Je connais pas bien le concept des missions de guildes? 

C'est ça qui donne les marques permettant d'acheter les accessoires élevés?  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Je connais pas bien le concept des missions de guildes? 
> 
> C'est ça qui donne les marques permettant d'acheter les accessoires élevés?


Exactement  :;):

----------


## Ragiel

Parfait ça !  :^_^:

----------


## Tynril

La mise à la retraite massive a été faite !

Vous pouvez retrouver la liste des 105 canards sacrifiés sur l'autel de la place dans la guilde dans la fameuse liste des canards à la retraite. Si vous êtes parmi eux, ou parmi d'anciens retraités, je vous rappelle qu'un simple MP vous permet d'être réinvité directement !

----------


## Zepolak

> La mise à la retraite massive a été faite !
> 
> Vous pouvez retrouver la liste des 105 canards sacrifiés sur l'autel de la place dans la guilde dans la fameuse *liste des canards à la retraite*. Si vous êtes parmi eux, ou parmi d'anciens retraités, je vous rappelle qu'un simple MP vous permet d'être réinvité directement !


Y avait 2 préretraités qui était en jeu hier soir. Tu les a remis en Canardeur ou tu as été brutal ?

----------


## Tynril

Non j'ai fait ça propre, j'ai refait une passe sur la liste pour vérifier que les préretraités qui se seraient connectés entre deux soient repassés dans un rang moins dangereux pour leur santé.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Si même après nettoyage on revient à 400, va peut être falloir envisager une guilde Cpc V2 non ?

----------


## Dka

> Si même après nettoyage on revient à 400, va peut être falloir envisager une guilde Cpc V2 non ?


J'avou et tu serais chargé du transfert du contenu de la banque ? Eternité je vois pas de quoi vous parlez  ::ninja::  ...

----------


## Tynril

Là c'était un nettoyage light, en enlevant les gens qui jouaient plus depuis autour d'avril. Si on retape la limite, on pourra raccourcir le délai d'absence. Mais effectivement, la guilde est très active : 233 de nos membres (près de 60%) ont joué dans les 25 derniers jours !  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Si même après nettoyage on revient à 400, va peut être falloir envisager une guilde Cpc V2 non ?


Non je ne pense pas qu'on en soit là.

Je fais quand même à titre perso un très net distinguo entre les Ça Canartoon et les autres. Les autres, bah, c'est des Canards. Les premiers, on leur rend service. C'est chouette et je suis fier d'être dans une structure qui permet ça, mais a priori, ce ne sont pas des canards. Première régle pour nous : le forum, c'est la communauté et vice-versa.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Si même après nettoyage on revient à 400, va peut être falloir envisager une guilde Cpc V2 non ?


Tu ne serais pas en train de me troller  :tired:  ?

----------


## Maderone

Va au boulot toi ! 
Non c'était pas pour troller, juste pour savoir. 
Bah justement Zepo, y'a certains ça canartoon qui je trouve font plus partie de la guilde que d'autres. Je pense par exemple à Scarlett et certains autres GOR qu'on apprécie bien. Si un jour on doit se mettre à virer des ça canartoons, ça serait dommage de les perdre. Et on peut pas se mettre à faire des classements de qui est plus apprécié que d'autres !

----------


## Zepolak

Non mais tous les Ça Canartoon sont pas comme Scarlett, c'est même très loin d'être le cas. Y a aussi des Ça Canartoon qui ont que CPC comme grosse guilde comme Muan/Belle Enfant. Donc c'est bon aussi.
Mais la large majorité sont pas dans ce cas-là.

C'est les gens qui décident bien sûr, mais je pense que CPC, bah c'est d'abord les gens du forum. Les gens qui m'intéressent, ce sont ceux qui discutent ou lisent le chan de guilde - et pas que Dimanche soir pendant une heure et demi.

----------


## Tynril

Je pense que si on doit un jour virer des Ça Cartoon pour faire de la place, on les préviendra avant (style pendant une mission de guilde), et ceux qui souhaiteraient devenir des canards, des vrais, auront juste à envoyer un MP sur le forum, comme tous les autres canards. Ça permettra de faire en sorte que les gens motivés à continuer à jouer avec nous puissent le faire sans problème.

En fait, c'est déjà faisable. Si Scarlett ou Muan ou d'autres m'envoient un MP, je les passe canards, et voilà. Y'a pas de restriction sur le multi-guilde chez CPC de toute façon.

----------


## Zepolak

Y a eu un truc bizarre hier midi : les golems omega ont fondu de prix pendant un court moment. Y a eu des ordres d'achat à 13pa et des ordres de vente à 30pa.

J'ai consommé 60po et j'ai acheté 175 golem omega. Ça fait le golem à ~35pa, sachant qu'ils sont à 75pa à l'heure actuelle. Je compte pas les vendre pour me faire des sous parce que je pense que ce sera utile pour la ligue. Est-ce que ça dérange si je prends dans la banque de guilde pour rembourser une bonne partie de cette mise ?

Est-ce que d'autres canards en ont profité, d'ailleurs ?

Edit : hésitez vraiment pas à dire si ça vous embête. Si c'est le cas, j'en revends une partie et le tour est joué  :;):

----------


## olih

Personnellement, j'ai pas grand chose contre : ça servira au futur effort de guerre.
De toute façon je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de les revendre.

Au pire, on fait un golemothon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zepolak

En fait, je sais pas compter, j'en ai eu 196 pour ce prix-là woot woot (oui c'est plus facile à compter une fois le stack dans l'inventaire) !

----------


## Sunlight

Perso j'en avais acheté 80 (je n'avais plus d'argent pour en acheter plus).  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour info Zepo, il y a en ce moment des petits malins qui ont trouvé une nouvelle manière de dupliquer des armes de siège et d'inonder le marché avec.
Il se font de la thune, sont pas encore ban, mais pas contre l'économie du golem omega (>1po l'unité il y a encore 3 jours) prend un coup dans l'aile  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais bah je vais pas jouer avec le feu. De toute façon, on a l'air d'avoir une bonne stack donc ce sera largement suffisant pour la ligue  ::): 

Historiquement, il s'est passé quoi quand y a eu ce genre de problème ? Ils ont détruit les objets ?

----------


## Korbeil

Généralement, ANet est une pute, donc à voir ...

Sinon j'en ai choppé 25 perso (OUAI C'ETAIT TOUTE MA FORTUNE SUR LE MOMENT)

----------


## Vaaahn

Il y avait une autre technique l'année dernière pas mal exploitée.
Les conséquences ont été funeste pour certains comptes ... mais que pour ceux ayant utilisé cet exploit, pas pour les acheteurs rassure toi  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pour répondre à ta question Zepo, tu peux prendre dans la banque de guilde.
Cela ne me pose pas de soucis.

----------


## Maximelene

Ainsi soit-il.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ajouterais même un YOLO de circonstance.






 ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

Juste pour info, soyez pas surpris si vous ne pouvez plus vous passer des armes de sièges! Ça va durer jusqu'au patch de mardi.

----------


## tibere

c logique de prendre dans le coffre de guilde pour les gogos..tout cet argent qui dors....mais sois raisonnable zeppo faut n'en laisser pour financer la vente d'eternity...oups le truc a pas remuer ^^

----------


## meiKo

Le teaser pour demain  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> Le teaser pour demain


Pourquoi poster ça sur le topic de la guilde ?  ::huh::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Parce que c'est tellement génial que toute la guilde est concernée  ::lol:: 
J'adore Halloween !

----------


## olih

Je déteste Halloween en vrai, mais ça passe dans les jeux vidéos  :tired:

----------


## meiKo

> Pourquoi poster ça sur le topic de la guilde ?


Mince j'ai confondu avec le Topic Général. V3  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

> Je déteste Halloween en vrai, mais ça passe dans les jeux vidéos


Idem.




> Mince j'ai confondu avec le Topic Général. V3


Je m'en suis douté.  ::P:

----------


## pinkpingpenguin

Je crois que je connais ce maximelene, t'aurais pas été militant D3 pendant la béta ?

----------


## Maximelene

Militant est un peu exagéré, mais j'étais actif à ce moment là oui (j'ai écrit deux guides sur le jeu, d'ailleurs).

----------


## Ptit gras

Il regrette  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Pas du tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Pas du tout.


Tu devrais.

----------


## Maximelene

Pas du tout. Je me suis amusé dessus pendant une période suffisante pour ne pas regretter. Donc ça me va.

----------


## Ptit gras

4 jours  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Presque un mois.

Et j'ai la collector, en plus. Et le Livre de Cain. Et une statuette de Tyrael en SD. Tout ça exposé dans ma bibliothèque.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Pour les golems de la page précédente, voilà ce que j'ai fait : j'ai pris dans le coffre pour rembourser 3/4 des frais engagés (comme ça 1/4 reste à notre charge) pour Sun, Dobel et moi, au prix forfaitaire de 35pa/golem. Sont à 85pa maintenant. C'était je pense globalement une bonne idée de se précipiter.

Si jamais l'un de nous 3 revend les golems au comptoir, prière de rembourser la guilde en premier lieu  ::):

----------


## Ragiel

En exclusivité le dernier site CTA de Troma !  :;): 

http://grandcross.net/

----------


## Maderone

Dat pub  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai cramé l'influence : il y a 10 course, défi, puzzle & prime en attente. Donc vous aurez pas à vous préoccuper de ça dans les 2 semaines qui viennent.

Reste trois choses : les bonus récolte/magie, les bonus RvR, et les constructions RvR.

Les bonus RvR, je les achète direct, sauf la rapidité, toujours parce qu'ils coûte 500 par boost. Tous les autres, c'est mise en file. J'achète le labo asura avant de mettre en file & une fois qu'il y a 3 items qui durent à peu près autant, je lance le labo.
Donc typiquement, y a synergie entre bonus récolte + bonus magie + golem de guilde, et bonus rapidité + cata de guilde + cata de guilde.

Quand il reste 6h ou 8h, j'accélère pour rendre la file vide et pouvoir relancer 3 trucs (penser à faire le labo asura avant).

----------


## Ptit gras

Bonnes vacances !

----------


## tibere

bon massage zepo ;o)

----------


## garmid

Je sais pas si je suis dans le bon topic mais voilà : 

Je me suis inscrit sur GC. Par contre, j'ai l'impression que je n'ai pas accès à tout. Y a t'il une procédure à suivre après l'inscription ?

Pseudo GC idem que CPC : Garmid

----------


## LilyDrumba

Ah bah pareil que Garmid, je me suis inscrite y a quelques temps sur GC, pseudo idem : LilyDrumba

----------


## Bartinoob

Si je dis pas de connerie, faut contacter un "officier". Donc dans notre cas, il doit y avoir Lanilor, P'tit-Gras-ici-et-Tygra-ailleurs, et Zepo.

----------


## garmid

Oki. Contacter un officier sur le forum GC ou ici? Désolé mais j'ai un peu de mal avec toutes ces procédures  ::):

----------


## olih

Le plus simple, c'est d'en chopper un sur mumble.
Autrement ils vous font passer pleins de test étranges et bizarres :souvenir:

----------


## garmid

Mouais, vu que j'y vais en dilettante ... Je ne sais pas si j'ai le temps pour faire des tests dans tous les sens  ::):  C'était juste pour avoir les instructions du mossieur avec le chapeau bleu sur la tête  ::sad::

----------


## Zepolak

Contacter l'un des trois zouaves par MP ici.

Et après, la procédure est secrète  ::trollface:: 
Et ça dépend qui tu choisis  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

On fait découvrir les spécialités locales  :Cigare:

----------


## garmid

Ok ok. Bon là chuis au taf donc je vais pouvoir être assez concentré pour un interrogatoire aussi poussé  ::):  Je vais réviser sur Marmiton  ::): 

Finalement j'ai pu passer les tests cet aprèm grâce à P'titGras  :;):  

'Fin dois je lui dire merci ... J'ai été mis à poil. Tout mon pedigree y est passé pire qu'à l'armée, j'vous dis !! 

Pour les nouveaux qui tentent l'aventure, je vais vous donner quelques tuyaux çà pourra toujours servir ...



Spoiler Alert! 


Petit curieux va !!! tu sauras rien. Tentez votre chance, en fait ils sont gentils comme tout  ::):

----------


## olih

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Petit curieux va !!! tu sauras rien. Tentez votre chance, en fait ils sont gentils comme tout


 Ce canard ment !
Ils fouillent dans votre vie et vous font faire des trucs totalement indignes.
FUYEZ !
ET FUYEZ LOIN !



 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Juste pour info, j'ai vendu à un canard le chasseur du soleil qui était en banque de guilde depuis 6 mois.

----------


## Bartinoob

Shitstorm incoming.

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais t'as pas honte ! T'aurais du lui donner espèce de capitaliste !


Non je déconne enfaîtes je m'en fou.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah, ça pose la question de savoir si il faut donner ou vendre les items de la banque de guilde.
Personnellement, je suis plus pour la vente au prix légèrement plus élevé que son prix de départ.

Typiquement, GW2Spidy indique que le prix du chasseur de soleil était à env. 3po50 lors de sa première semaine de mise en vente, du coup, on le vendrait aux alentours de 4/5 po.

Pour les teintures, je vois plus un tarif en fonction de la rareté, genre 1pa la raffinée (bleu), 20 pa le chef d'oeuvre (verte) et 1po la rare (jaune).

Après, on vend pour l'utilisation, pas pour que le mec revende derrière ou le foute à la forge, sinon ça n'a aucun intérêt et autant le faire gagner pendant un event à la con.

----------


## Hasunay

Moi je suis plus pour le don, par contre de mon point de vue un mec à qui on donne un truc (teinture ou autre) et qui le revend derrière mérite simplement un ban guilde.

----------


## Maderone

Pour les teintures généralement on me whisp en me filant des teintures pour me dire lesquelles ils veulent en échange.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis pour le don aussi.
On a assez de po quoi ...

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis pour le don aussi.
> On a assez de po quoi ...


Ouais, du coup pourquoi on vendrait Eternité ?!  ::ninja:: 

Je suis déjà dehors.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je suis pour le don aussi.
> On a assez de po quoi ...


L'échange pour les teintures, ça me parait pas mal.
Par contre, je suis contre le don, on a peut être pas besoin d'argent mais on est pas une guilde a but caritatif.
Du coup, la vente pour un prix modique, ça me paraît la meilleure solution.

----------


## Maximelene

Sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec Pure.

Sur le principe, je n'aime pas être d'accord avec Pure, je vais donc encourager le don.

----------


## Maderone

Bah on vend à petit prix aux canards pauvres. Et on fait payer le prix fort aux riches.

----------


## Hasunay

Honnêtement ça dépend aussi beaucoup des canards concerné, si ce sont des canards que je vois souvent j'aurais plus de facilité à donner un truc.




> t mais on est pas une guilde a but caritatif.


Sauf qu'à la base c'est le cas, la guilde a été crée pour de l’entraide entre canard et je considère normal de donner un skin/teinture/trucchouette qu'un canard veut et dont je ne me sers pas.

----------


## purEcontact

> Sauf qu'à la base c'est le cas, la guilde a été crée pour de l’entraide entre canard et je considère normal de donner un skin/teinture/trucchouette qu'un canard veut et dont je ne me sers pas.


Dans ce cas, je veux bien qu'on m'offre Eternité, ça ira très bien sur ma gardienne.  ::ninja:: 

Tu le dis toi-même, donner à quelqu'un que tu connais, ça t'ennui beaucoup moins que de filer à un canard que t'as jamais vu.
Pour palier au problème, on demande à tout le monde de payer un *petit* prix (4 po au lieu de 30, faut pas déconner) et tout le monde est content.

Le canard qui voulait un item l'a à prix canard (et vraiment canard, pas le prix du marché moins les frais de l'hv) et la guilde récupère un peu de thune.
J'avoue que j'ai pas trop d'idée sur la façon dont fluctue les sous dans la banque de guilde, mais je suppose que depuis qu'elle a été remplie, les dons arrivent légèrement moins vite qu'avant.




> *9. Il y a une banque de guilde ? Puis-je m'en servir pour stocker ma collection de peaux de lapin ?*
> 
> N'oubliez pas qu'une fois un objet déposé, il ne vous appartient plus, et n'importe qui disposant des droits (ou demandant à quelqu'un disposant des droits) pour le faire pourra le retirer et en faire ce que bon lui semble.


Dans la charte actuel, tout le monde peut récupérer n'importe quoi sans rien donner en échange.
Je pense que c'est ce point là qu'il faut revoir.

----------


## Tygra

Moi je pense que si je laisse dans la banque de guilde, c'est que c'est un don à un membre de la guilde. Point.
Je suis pas sur que j'aie très envie que [CPC] se fasse du fric sur ma teinture que je donne à un canard. Ça pue la taxe à la con.

Là où il faut statuer à mon avis, c'est si quelqu'un laisse un objet d'une certaine valeur qui entraine de possibles conflits entre canards.

----------


## Maderone

Bah on va dire que ça dépend du canard qui donne. 
On a bien dit que si certains voulaient offrir une somme à la guilde pour un truc spécifique, il devait en informer les animateurs. Ce qui s'est passé avec je sais plus qui, qui nous a filé 100 po à offrir à des events PvE. Ce qu'on a fait. 
Pareil pour Eternité, le canard nous a spécifié que c'était un don pour la guilde et non pour le premier canard qui se manifesterait. Je pense qu'à partir de là, y'a pas de problème qui se pose.

----------


## Deblazkez

Ca peut paraitre très strict, voire extrême, mais le seul moyen d'avoir aucun conflit c'est aucun objet, uniquement de l'argent. Si vous comptiez donner un objet à la guilde, vous le revendez à l'hv, et l'argent récolté est reversé à la guilde. Et la guilde garde son côté entraide en fournissant de l'argent pour un achat dont un canard a besoin (et vraiment besoin)à une hauteur maximum de 20%, et uniquement pour des objets non rare ou légendaire. Si un joueur veut un truc exceptionnel et bien cela doit rester un objectif personnel. Il vaut mieux aider 20 personnes à 10po qu'une seule à 200. Avec une limite d'une demande dans le mois par exemple.Et la guilde garde une limite minimum de l'argent présent dans les caisses; genre 100po; quand cette limite est atteinte, le robinet est coupé, et on attend l'afflux nouveau d'argent.

----------


## Maderone

Oulala mon pauvre, mais dans quoi tu t'engages ? 
Là c'est le drama assuré pour des mois. 
C'est beaucoup trop compliqué. 

Premier qui demande premier servi donc ? 
Non mais ça marchera jamais. Et parmi les animateurs, qui a envie de s'occuper d'un truc pareil ? "Ouais t'as filé des sous à machin, moi ça fait deux mois que j'attends". 
Tu les places où les échelles après ? Tout le monde est différent et un truc exceptionnel pour certains ne le sera pas forcément pour d'autres... Ca risque de créer plus de tensions qu'autre chose ton histoire :/

----------


## Deblazkez

> Premier qui demande premier servi donc ?


Pareil pour un objet.




> "Ouais t'as filé des sous à machin, moi ça fait deux mois que j'attends".


"Ouais lui ça fait trois trucs qu'il prends et moi pour une fois que je veux quelque chose il l'a pris"

Un truc exceptionnel c'est en terme de prix, tu demande pas à la guilde de participer au financement d'un truc à 1000po.


Et pour la limite c'est un exemple, si à l'heure actuelle, personne ne surveille ce que chacun prend, tu garde le même système pour les po.

----------


## olih

Quand je laisse quelque chose dans la banque de guilde, objet ou argent, c'est *pour la guilde* et pas pour un membre de la guilde.

Si un canard veux un objet de la banque (surtout à partir d'une certaine somme), on regarde le prix à l'hv (offre et demande), on retire les 15% de frais et on fait un léger rabais canard.
1) Le canard en question fait une affaire.
2) Il n'y a pas de soucis de canard indélicat qui viderai la banque pour revendre et faire du profit.


PS: je me fous royalement que des gens prennent de la bouffe ou des teinture dans le coffre de guilde (sauf si c'est une teinture à X po comme abysses). C'est le but avoué de la partie trésor/grotte.

PPS: pour les armes de sièges, elles ne sont pas dans la caisse de guilde (ou seul les anim peuvent les retirer) simplement pour des raisons pratique pendant les reset (entre autre).

Pour en revenir au déclencheur de ce débat, on parle d'une apparence qui se vend à 30 po à l'hv (et 22po en demande). Je vois que Maderone à mis 27po donc je suppose que c'est le prix de vente. Pour ma part je l'aurais fait à 24/25po voir un peu moins mais voila, rien de bien terrible et les deux parties (guilde/canard) ont l'air satisfait.
Bref, un débat pour rien quoi.

----------


## Maderone

D'ailleurs, vous voulez pas qu'on mette les teintures dans le coffre accessible à tous ? Ca devient un peu ridicule de garder tous ces trucs qui valent pas 1 pa à l'hv. 

Et sinon pour le prix de vente, c'était bien à 22 po. Je voulais négocier 23, mais l'autre a commencé à chialer qu'il avait plus d'argent. Les 5 restant c'est ceux de Deblazek, je crois, qui n'arrivait pas à les déposer un jour où ça buguait.

----------


## olih

> D'ailleurs, vous voulez pas qu'on mette les teintures dans le coffre accessible à tous ? Ca devient un peu ridicule de garder tous ces trucs qui valent pas 1 pa à l'hv. 
> 
> Et sinon pour le prix de vente, c'était bien à 22 po. Je voulais négocier 23, mais l'autre a commencé à chialer qu'il avait plus d'argent. Les 5 restant c'est ceux de Deblazek, je crois, qui n'arrivait pas à les déposer un jour où ça buguait.


Rien de particulier quoi.

----------


## tibere

> Dans la charte actuel, tout le monde peut récupérer n'importe quoi sans rien donner en échange.
> Je pense que c'est ce point là qu'il faut revoir.


bah ça c 'est justement ce qu' il y' a de bien ..des que je me sert d'une peccadille dans cette banque  je remet un peu d'oseille comment dire, de manière naturelle..par contre je mettrais rien si j'y étais obligée..même je prendrais rien .^^

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> D'ailleurs, vous voulez pas qu'on mette les teintures dans le coffre accessible à tous ? Ca devient un peu ridicule de garder tous ces trucs qui valent pas 1 pa à l'hv.


Effectivement, les teintures, les bleus, on devrait les virer de la partie bloquée. Parce que c'est un peu complètement inutile.





> Quand je laisse quelque chose dans la banque de guilde, objet ou argent, c'est *pour la guilde* et pas pour un membre de la guilde.
> 
> Si un canard veux un objet de la banque (surtout à partir d'une certaine somme), on regarde le prix à l'hv (offre et demande), on retire les 15% de frais et on fait un léger rabais canard.
> 1) Le canard en question fait une affaire.
> 2) Il n'y a pas de soucis de canard indélicat qui viderai la banque pour revendre et faire du profit.
> 
> 
> PS: je me fous royalement que des gens prennent de la bouffe ou des teinture dans le coffre de guilde (sauf si c'est une teinture à X po comme abysses). C'est le but avoué de la partie trésor/grotte.
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas pour donner un objet cosmétique, mais pas non plus le vendre à un prix exorbitant... On n'a vraiment pas besoin de ça.

Pour ma part, compte tenu du prix des demandes à l'hv, j'aurais été plus généreux. (oui, je suis pas tout le temps un connard).
J'aurais fait au moins : le prix des demandes, moins 15% de frais soit approximativement 18po, 27 je trouve ça un poil exagéré.
Je propose d'ailleurs de rendre au moins 5po au canard qui a fait cet achat parce que ça me fait chier pour lui. (oui étonnamment, j'éprouve de l'empathie; c'est dingue, non ?)

Par contre, une chose que j'avais déjà abordé avec quelques personnes sur mumble. J'attendais que l'historique ne soit plus visible dans la guilde histoire de n'incriminer personne spécifiquement.
Quand je met un item dans le "fond de pension" aka la "Caisse de guilde", je ne m'attend pas à ce qu'un animateur y fasse son marché sans contrepartie pour la guilde.
On n'applique certainement pas 2 discours en fonction des rangs dans la guilde. (hors ça canartoon, qui est techniquement un rang hors CPC)

----------


## Zepolak

> Par contre, une chose que j'avais déjà abordé avec quelques personnes sur mumble. J'attendais que l'historique ne soit plus visible dans la guilde histoire de n'incriminer personne spécifiquement.
> Quand je met un item dans le "fond de pension" aka la "Caisse de guilde", je ne m'attend pas à ce qu'un animateur y fasse son marché sans contrepartie pour la guilde.
> On n'applique certainement pas 2 discours en fonction des rangs dans la guilde. (hors ça canartoon, qui est techniquement un rang hors CPC)


J'ai peur qu'on ne puisse pas virer l'historique de la prise d'objets...

Ou alors je n'ai pas du tout compris ce que tu voulais dire.

----------


## Maderone

> Je propose d'ailleurs de rendre au moins 5po au canard qui a fait cet achat parce que ça me fait chier pour lui. (oui étonnamment, j'éprouve de l'empathie; c'est dingue, non ?)
> 
> Quand je met un item dans le "fond de pension" aka la "Caisse de guilde", je ne m'attend pas à ce qu'un animateur y fasse son marché sans contrepartie pour la guilde.
> On n'applique certainement pas 2 discours en fonction des rangs dans la guilde. (hors ça canartoon, qui est techniquement un rang hors CPC)


Bon allez, j'annonce, c'était Nessou ! Voilà, qui veut donner 5 po à Nessou maintenant ? Hein, HEIN ?
Ça lui manquera pas, t'inquiète ! 

Sinon pour ton histoire... Je vois pas bien non plus de quoi tu parles. Récemment j'ai foutu pleins de teintures (et j'ai pris celle que je n'avais pas), c'est ça ? Parce que je vois pas trop de quoi on peut faire son marché, vu que y'a quasiment que des teintures dans ce truc.

Sinon pour placer les teintures, ça dérange quelqu'un que je vire la bouffe (à la poubelle) pour les mettre ?

----------


## Tygra

> Sinon pour placer les teintures, ça dérange quelqu'un que je vire la bouffe (à la poubelle) pour les mettre ?


Non, ça m'étonnerai que ça gêne qui que ce soit, les bouffe de niveau 60 et moins sont des grosses pertes de place au vu de leur prix à l'hv.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi les bouffes ça m'intéresse pour le McM mais j'avoue que je prends plus facilement des bouffes HL.
Perso' j'm'en tamponne des teintures et j'suis sûr qu'un gars comme Poneyrone y trouve plus de plaisir que moi. J'trouve que la bouffe a un réel intérêt dans le jeu, comparée aux teintures.

Après, si j'ai bien compris, on parle de "que faire des objets (dons) dans le coffre de guilde", c'est ça ? J'suis du coté de ceux qui disent qu'il faudrait faire des activités autour. Par exemple j'adore l'idée de Pure à propos d'éternité (avec Rhésus Crist). Pour des teintures on pourrait faire un défilé de mode avec des lots de teintures pour les gagnants (certain que ça fonctionnerait), une loterie pour l'argent, etc... J'trouve ça plus sympa de créer une dynamique de guilde derrière. Et d'éviter des prises de têtes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi je crois que je vois.
Mais contrairement à certains ici, je suis cohérente avec mon discours, je suis pour les dons. Et ça a été donné.
Si vraiment ça te pose problème, je le rachète sur mes sous pour le remettre.
Ya pas deux niveaux pour moi, genre animateurs Vs canards. Je fais payer personne  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Par contre, une chose que j'avais déjà abordé avec quelques personnes sur mumble. J'attendais que l'historique ne soit plus visible dans la guilde histoire de n'incriminer personne spécifiquement.
> Quand je met un item dans le "fond de pension" aka la "Caisse de guilde", je ne m'attend pas à ce qu'un animateur y fasse son marché sans contrepartie pour la guilde.
> On n'applique certainement pas 2 discours en fonction des rangs dans la guilde. (hors ça canartoon, qui est techniquement un rang hors CPC)


Hum, je me sens potentiellement visé, j'ai emprunté la Mini Scarlet, et comme je me connecte peu je ne l'ai pas remise (je la garde pas, elle pue, comme la vraie).

----------


## Maderone

> Pour des teintures on pourrait faire un défilé de mode avec des lots de teintures pour les gagnants (certain que ça fonctionnerait), une loterie pour l'argent, etc... J'trouve ça plus sympa de créer une dynamique de guilde derrière. Et d'éviter des prises de têtes.


Dans ce cas faut se charger de l'organiser. 
Nan parce que clairement, personne ne va proposer un event rien que pour faire gagner les teintures merdiques de la banque ^^
C'est trop chiant et je suis même pas sûr que les gens y participeront. 
Et puis ça sert à rien de faire gagner des teintures déjà acquise par un joueur (vu que tu parles de lot, y'aura forcément des gens qui auront déjà certaines teintures), si c'est pour les revendre derrière ou les remettre dans la banque de guilde. 

Pour la loterie j'avais proposé la même idée.

----------


## Wizi

Pour les teintures, une idée toute bête, tout les jours choisir au hasard X canards qui joue encore et leur offrir une teinture jusqu'au 24 décembre, ça vide le coffre et c'est dans l'esprit des fêtes de fin d'année / hivernel

----------


## Tygra

C'est bien ça Wizi ! 
Prendre un nombre au hasard sur le net et l'envoyer au X ème canard dans le log de guilde.

----------


## Kiyo

J'aime beaucoup l'idée de Wizi !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nan mais le défilé de mode n'est qu'une idée parmi d'autres. Suffit de voir si ça intéresserait des canards (et j'suis quasi sûr que oui). Maintenant il est vrai que je ne sais pas si ce genre d'événement fonctionne sur GW2.

EDIT : Et j'aime bien l'idée de Wizi aussi.

----------


## Maximelene

Mouais, le résultat de cette idée, c'est que 80% des gens auront déjà la teinture, et elle seré détruite, vendue, ou remise dans le coffre de guilde.

----------


## Maderone

Mais l'idée de Wizi rejoint l'inutilité de l'idée de Pyjama (désolé les mecs). Ce sont des teintures bleues ! 
Comme dit Max, à quoi ça sert d'envoyer une teinture au pif qu'un canard à 80% de chance d'avoir ? 
C'est inutile. En plus de ça, ça risque de priver les canards qui n'ont pas ces teintures de pouvoir les récupérer.

Franchement, autant rendre les échanges libres sur les teintures, ça permettra à tout le monde de pouvoir se servir de ce dont ils ont envie mais en plus ça sera plus facile de déposer une teinture (plus de place dans le sens où elles partiront plus facilement)

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai ninja une dizaine de teinture que j'avais pas et j'encourage les canards à faire pareil.
Bon, j'ai déposé 3po en contrepartie, mais ça, vous êtes pas obligé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Moi j'ai aucune teinture sur mon perso principal. Et les teintures sont liés aux personnages non ? Tout le monde a des rerolls...

Bref, j'aime bien l'idée de Wizi : rien n'oblige à la mettre en place avec TOUTES les teintures. Avec une partie d'entre elles, c'est pas mal. Bref gogo.

----------


## Kiyo

Il y en a pas mal que j'ai pas des teintures dans le coffre et puis bon, vu la valeur dans le pire des cas ce n'est pas grave si on en a une en double, on le renvoie à quelqu'un au pif, on la met à la forge, on l'utilise sur un reroll. C'est sympa d'avoir une tite surprise dans son courrier en ces temps d'Hivernel  ::lol::

----------


## meiKo

> Citizens,
> 
> We have invited 1000 additional guilds to the public testing of Edge of the Mists. Please have your guild leaders check their email inboxes! If your guild didn’t make it in this round, don’t lose hope! We’ll be adding more guilds in the coming weeks.
> 
> For those of you already invited, we’ll be running two tests today:
> 
> 9AM-11AM PST
> 5PM-9PM PST
> 
> Thanks again everyone! We look forward to seeing you in Edge of the Mists.


Zepo, on en est?  ::ninja:: 

Il y a un gars qui est seul dans sa guilde qui a été invité ^^

----------


## Vroum

Tu veux dire Muan ? Ils pensent encore qu'ils sont 400 ?  ::ninja:: 
Ou Ultimatesix de la guilde Ultimatesix ?  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

> Zepo, on en est?


Si on y était, j'aurais pas le droit d'en parler.

Venez au reset ce vendredi !  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas sous NDA cette map  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est pas sous NDA cette map


Il paraît que la map elle-même ne l'est pas en effet.

----------


## purEcontact

Vous venez demain soir sur mumble à partir de 19h, vous posez pas de questions, ce sera tout, vous êtes gentils. 

Edit : je retire le " ::): ", ça me ressemble pas.
 ::ninja::

----------


## garmid

Pour ceusses comme moi qui peuvent se connecter à Mumble aussi tôt (ben voui les gosses toussa toussa ... les papas comprendront  :;):  ), on pourrait avoir un ch'ti résumé ensuite siouplait  ::):   ::): 

Edit : Je met un 2ème  ::):  car çà me ressemble

----------


## purEcontact

A partir de 19h, ça veut pas dire à 19h pétante.
Si vous êtes là qu'à 22h, bah vous prendrez l'event en cours de route.

----------


## Nessou

Pas de NDA non.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le teasing de folie  :B):

----------


## Ardaan Serus

SAlut à tous,

Je compte (re) commencer GW2 et vous rejoindre histoire d'avoir enfin une experience interessante sur ce jeu (le solo ça va 5min).
Vous auriez besoin de quoi en prio?

A+ dans l'bus!

----------


## Zepolak

> Vous auriez besoin de quoi en prio?


D'un truc qui te fasse plaisir à jouer  ::): 

Tu parles de quels modes de jeu en fait ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Peu importe le mode de jeu



> D'un truc qui te fasse plaisir à jouer

----------


## Maderone

C'est clair, on a besoin de rien, tu fais ce que tu veux.

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## ergonomic

Bonjour,

Le père Nowel est passé et il amène quoi ? une personne qui a envie de vous rejoindre ! Waouh mais quel beau cadeau
(et comme il faut 2 messages avant de pouvoir pm M. Tynril ceci à du flood à 33%... allez 20)

La bise bonne journée

----------


## Zepolak

Bienvenue !

----------


## Maderone

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le père Nowel est passé et il amène quoi ? une personne qui a envie de vous rejoindre ! Waouh mais quel beau cadeau
> (et comme il faut 2 messages avant de pouvoir pm M. Tynril ceci à du flood à 33%... allez 20)
> 
> La bise bonne journée


T'aimes le jambon ? 
Voilà en répondant ça te fera deux messages, tout est cool !

----------


## ergonomic

Le jambon de bayonne issu de "cul noir" (attention c'est un type de cochon pas une connerie  ::P: )

Merci Maderone

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Le jambon de bayonne issu de "cul noir" (attention c'est un type de cochon pas une connerie )
> 
> Merci Maderone


Hors Sujet, mais le "cul noir" c'est pas un cochon corse ça ?

----------


## garmid

Ben fait, il est vrai qu'on parle normalement de Pie Noir pour le Porc basque et c'est un AOC donc plus de dérive de Porc élevé au fin fond de l'Espagne (normalement  ::):  )

----------


## Maderone

Suite au don de Faabo, y'a 4 défenseur de guilde a donner pour ceux que ça intéresse !

----------


## Bartinoob

La guilde Insert Coinz, où il fait bon discuter cochonnaille  ::lol::

----------


## ergonomic

Bonjour

Juste pour vous dire que a peine intégré je suis absent du jeu. En effet je me suis fracturé la maleole avec arrachement du ligament hier en fesant rambo dans les bois. Je suis donc a l'hosto pour me faire opérer. Je reviens dici 2-3 jours j'espère. Apres jai 2 mois d'arrêt de travail donc ça va nolifer sévère. 

A bientôt

----------


## Joe le rigolo

Salut les coin coin
Je viens de me remettre sur GW II, mais y'a plus personne dans ma guilde, du coup j'me sent un peu seul.
Ca serait possible d'avoir une invit ? Histoire d'avoir des gens pour tapper la discute que je me sente pas seul au monde.
Rorill.3769  ::):

----------


## kazukli

Ceci me donne l'impression d'être amusant mes chers, y aurait il une possibilité de rejoindre votre compagnie.

Kazukli.5360

Ps : Désoler pour mon vocabulaire et mon orthographe avant cette modification ^^' .

----------


## Ptit gras

Je dis non.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu nous la refait avec moins de faute au km² et on reconsidérera peut être ton offre.

----------


## Tynril

Son MP avait moins de fautes, j'lui ai fait une invit'.

Fait attention, Kazukli, sans être des grammar nazis, on aime bien que nos canards respectent un minimum les canons de la langue française.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> sans être des grammar nazis


Ah si. Si si.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

@Pure : est ce que ta signature signifie que tu arrêtes les smileys ?  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Non, ça veut juste dire que je serais beaucoup plus fourbe qu'avant avec.  :B):

----------


## Zepolak

> Bonjour
> 
> Juste pour vous dire que a peine intégré je suis absent du jeu. En effet je me suis fracturé la maleole avec arrachement du ligament hier en fesant rambo dans les bois. Je suis donc a l'hosto pour me faire opérer. Je reviens dici 2-3 jours j'espère. Apres jai 2 mois d'arrêt de travail donc ça va nolifer sévère. 
> 
> A bientôt


Raaargh je compatis très grave méchamment beaucoup  ::sad:: 

C'est chouette que tu vois le bon côté des choses !

----------


## ergonomic

Je devrais même me dégager assez de temps pour vous suivre sur les soirées RAID si ça se trouve héhé (bon hier j'avais du monde la suivante pi être)

coin

----------


## tibere

Tes amis t'ont quand même fait louper une autre belle chute hier soir...

reposes toi bien la malléole en attendant...;o)

----------


## ergonomic

héhé ah oui joli bump. Si j'avais été là je serais avec eux en bas je penses

----------


## olih

> Tes amis t'ont quand même fait louper une autre belle chute hier soir...
> 
> reposes toi bien la malléole en attendant...;o)


Vous suiviez papry, c'est ça ?

----------


## SteackHC

Même pas! On a tous été bump par un war!

----------


## ergonomic

> Tes amis t'ont quand même fait louper une autre belle chute hier soir...
> 
> reposes toi bien la malléole en attendant...;o)


En parlant de ça jai du retourner aux urgences tellement le plâtre etait serré mes doigts de pieds devenaient bleuté. Avec mon bonnet rouge presque le grand schtroumpf hehe.

Bon mercredi soir faut que je vienne jouer au lancer de nain par dessus la falaise avec vous quand même

----------


## ergonomic

Et comme un malheur n'arrive jamais seul, mon pc vient de me lâcher ce qui est bien pire.
Plus moyen d'allumer la bête je suspecte donc l'alimentation éventuellement le proc. Et comme je peux pas conduire ni rien je ne sais pas quand je pourrais acheter la pièce pour réparer et revenir parmis vous.

----------


## Zepolak

Je sais pas avec qui tu l'as été, mais y a quelqu'un avec qui tu as été très vilain.
Ça ou alors il faut jouer au Loto...
 ::sad::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Lui aussi son ordinateur a été assemblé sur un ancien cimetière indien  ::ninja:: 
Ya pas un canard dans ta ville qui pourrait te dépanner ? Un ami ?

----------


## ergonomic

J'habite dans la campagne proche de Limoges.  J'ai les collègues qui viennent souvent mais ils sont pas Geek comme moi. Donc je paye un réparateur qui si il arrive à identifier le prob aura déjà fait pas mal.

Et non je suis gentil tout le temps.

Bon du coup jai regarde l'amour dans le près y avait des coin coin

Ps: matériel.net monte ses pc gamer sur des cimetières indiens donc surtout la configuration "millenium".
J'écris depuis mon galaxy s4, mon s3 m'a fait une mort subite ya très peu de temps en plus

----------


## Lee Tchii

My Holy Pony !
Si toi et moi on faisait des petits canetons, ils arriveraient à faire planter l’échographie des 4 mois !  ::o:

----------


## NayeDjel

Pauvre ergo, c'est le Karma, il fallait voter Evon  ::ninja:: 




> Ça ou alors il faut jouer au Loto...


Mer il et fou ! la FDJ serait capable de lui prendre de l'argent vue sa poisse !  ::sad::

----------


## Tygra

> Si toi et moi on faisait des petits canetons


Mon dieu.

----------


## Maximelene

J'attendais avec impatience la première réponse à ce post.  ::trollface::

----------


## ergonomic

> My Holy Pony !
> Si toi et moi on faisait des petits canetons, ils arriveraient à faire planter l’échographie des 4 mois !


sacrée proposition !


Bon je me suis fait embarqué le pc par un réparateur qui avait l'air assez geek pour me donner confiance. Il mise sur la carte mère ça va faire cher enfin tjs moins que la carte vidéo.

Vivement que je revienne. Cloitré chez moi sans PC là ça devient super long !

La bise à tous et surtout à toutes

----------


## olih

> sacrée proposition !
> 
> 
> Bon je me suis fait embarqué le pc par un réparateur qui avait l'air assez geek pour me donner confiance. Il mise sur la carte mère ça va faire cher enfin tjs moins que la carte vidéo.
> 
> Vivement que je revienne. Cloitré chez moi sans PC là ça devient super long !
> 
> La bise à tous et surtout à toutes


 CanardPC Hardware HS n°2


 ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Fayot.

----------


## ergonomic

Bah je sais assez bien me débrouiller sur un pc en solo (j'en ai monté quelques un). Le prob c'est que je ne peux pas, en ce moment, me déplacer (pas le droit de poser le pied droit par terre ni de conduire donc) vers ma petite boutique habituelle où ils m'auraient tester les composants pour gratuit.

Autant évaluer une RAM, un DD ou une CG morte c'est simple mais pour prouver que c'est la CM là je sèche un peu plus.

Et je peux même pas aller chez un buraliste acheter le CoinPC tu rends comptes ?!!!

Bon je l'ai commandé en ligne les articles sur le nettoyage à fond du PC ça va me plaire et ça sert ad vitam eternam ça.

----------


## ergonomic

Et voilà c'était bien l'alim !
Reste à savoir combien de temps durera la nouvelle étant donné que c'est moi qui l'aie montée hihi

----------


## Bresha

Bonjour, 
En parcourant la Tyrie, il arrive que l'on croise un groupe de Canards en vadrouille.
Apparemment c'est une guilde qu'elle est bien,
Et comme jouer tout seul c'est moyen,
Du coup je sollicite une 'tite place chez vous.

Cordialement, 
Farandole.5497

----------


## Maderone

> Bonjour, 
> En parcourant la Tyrie, il arrive que l'on croise un groupe de Canards en vadrouille.
> Apparemment c'est une guilde qu'elle est bien,
> Et comme jouer tout seul c'est moyen,
> Du coup je sollicite une 'tite place chez vous.
> 
> Cordialement, 
> Farandole.5497





> *2. Est-ce que je peux vous rejoindre ?*
> 
> Si tu lis ce message, c'est que tu es très bien parti pour. Les habitués du forum CPC sont en général les bienvenus au sein de la guilde, et les gens désireux de s'intégrer à la communauté, notamment en créant un compte sur ce forum et/ou en rejoignant notre Mumble, le sont généralement également.
> 
> Pour "postuler" (c'est un bien grand mot, il n'y a pas vraiment de procédure pour nous rejoindre), il suffit d'envoyer un message privé à un animateur, en s'adressant à moi en priorité.
> 
> M'envoyer un message privé

----------


## Bresha

OK, c'est noté.

----------


## Tynril

Désolé, ma boite était pleine, je viens de la vider.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai discuté avec les [LN] (une petite guilde qui était 7/8 sur le défi de ce soir) pour qu'ils profitent de CPC comme l'ont fait les [GoR].
Du coup, j'ai link le thread pour que l'un d'entre eux puisse donner le nom de tout ceux que ça intéresse chez eux.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai discuté avec les [LN] (une petite guilde qui était 7/8 sur le défi de ce soir) pour qu'ils profitent de CPC comme l'ont fait les [GoR].
> Du coup, j'ai link le thread pour que l'un d'entre eux puisse donner le nom de tout ceux que ça intéresse chez eux.


Ça marche. Et s'ils font du RvR, y a aussi une initiative qui est pas mal sur Vizunah et qui fonctionne sur la libre association entre petites guildes pour faire un raid  ::ninja::

----------


## ergonomic

C'est bien Zepo recrute les tous en RvR di diou! Il reste plus que des pve boys sur vizu en ce moment, faut les faire passer du coté clair

----------


## Kiyo

Mr Zommoros est gentil, il me souhaite à sa façon de bonnes vacances 



Donc si jamais ça intéresse un canard je vais attendre un peu avant de le mettre en vente au comptoir  ::): 

Edit : euh je précise tout de même, pour le vendre à prix avantageux hein, pas le donner  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

> Mr Zommoros est gentil, il me souhaite à sa façon de bonnes vacances


dommage que ce soit pas la légende  ::siffle::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Félicitations Kiyo !!!
Tu l'as eu avec 4 arcs ? Avec 4 armes ? 3 armes et une pierre ?

----------


## Kiyo

> dommage que ce soit pas la légende


Non, ça il m'a dit que ce serait pour les grandes vacances  ::ninja:: 


Edit : je l'ai eu avec 4 armes rares, je sais même plus lesquelles, j'étais distraite en le faisant.

Et merci  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

> Non, ça il m'a dit que ce serait pour les grandes vacances


Il a aussi oublié de te dire l'année.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'vais te donner distraitement mes jaunes, on sait jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Bien joué! :D

----------


## Kiyo

> Il a aussi oublié de te dire l'année.


Rah je savais bien qu'il y aurait une arnaque :x

Quant à donner les jaunes, je pense que Olih reste une valeur plus sûre  ::P: 

Et merci BigGift ^^

----------


## olih

Moi je veux bien que vous me donniez vos jaune hein, par contre n'attendez pas spécialement de retour  ::siffle:: .

----------


## ds108j

Bien joué Kiyo !

Moi aussi j'ai eu deux exo hier, mes premiers ! (bon ok, je suis lvl 78)
Dont un que je porte. D'ailleurs rien à voir avec le tiens !

----------


## blackos

Bonjour à tous 

Je vous écris pour une demande d'intégration en tant que *Visiteur* dans votre guilde.

Dimanche dernier, ma guilde vous a accompagné durant un défi de guilde ainsi que votre puzzle de guilde. J'ai parlé avec Malvaalce Albrown de votre guilde, qui m'a conseillé de m'inscrire ici afin de donner les pseudos des membres de notre petite guilde pour y être intégré en tant que visiteur et ainsi pouvoir vous accompagner durant vos events de guilde.

Est-ce que les noms de perso suffisent pour être ajouté ? (car j'ai donné un surnom à tous mes membres, et retrouver les noms de compte n'a pas l'air simple à première vue). Nous serions une 10aine.

Dites moi si l'offre tient toujours, et je vous fournirais la liste  ::):  Merci à vous !

----------


## Maderone

Les pseudos exacte suffisent.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Malvaalce Albrown


On peut vraiment pas lui faire confiance à lui.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Depuis le temps que je le dis  ::trollface::

----------


## blackos

Voici la liste des joueurs :
- Kalewenn
- Kiara Pops
- Mortdul
- Shania La Tendre
- Julbikerius
- Dark Moller
- Black Cat La Feline
- Tillïâ

Merci à vous !

----------


## Maderone

J'ai invité tout le monde !

----------


## Wizi

Pour l'organisation des Puzzle de guilde, il serait utile d'avoir la liste des canards ayant un tome de commandeur, étant assez à l'aise avec les puzzles, avect un bonne résistance à la pression pour pas tuer un bus avec un saut foireux  ::ninja::  et surtout qui saura garder un œil sur la mini-map pour pas avancer trop vite par rapport à la fin du bus cpc, pour servir de tête de bus.

La même chose pour ceux voulant fermer la marche, fermer la marche ne veut pas forcément dire être toujours le dernier canard, mais faire parti des derniers. Un envoûteur est préférable car au pire il pourra tp les personnes étant coincées en arrière. Je ferai un post plus tard (quand j'aurai tout les screen), des points de non-retour ou on peut encore tp des gens à l'intérieur du puzzle)

Je mettrai ce post à jour au fur et à mesure des réponses.

Tête de Bus :
Akazukin
Maderone
Lee Tchii

Fin de Bus :
Akazukin
Maderone
Lee Tchii

----------


## Maderone

Je peux.

----------


## purEcontact

Du moment où ça fini pas en tête à queue  ::ninja:: .
(Non, j'ai pas de tome)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je peux aussi !
Et je viens, je fais pas du RP moi  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

J'ai remis 4 maitres nageurs en canardeurs : Panda, Vaaahn, Platinum et Silence.

----------


## Wizi

J'ai une question concernant la participation de Insert Coinz lors de la saison 2 de McM.

Activera-t-on les bonus de fort McM ? Si oui, combien de fois par semaine ? 
Vu le temps de construction, la durée de la ligue et le coût, il est exclu de les avoir activé 24h/24. On a vu lors de la dernier ligue, la dernière semaine où on les avait de lancer H24, on a claqué plus de 100k influences dans la semaine. 

Même question pour les catapultes de guilde et les golems.

J'ai presque envie de dire, si possible d'essayer de rester au dessus de 450K/500K influence d'ici le patch du 15 Avril, il se peut que certaines nouveautés soient apportée aux guildes. (Je pense aux annonces ayant lieu le 2-3-4 avril concernant la simplification entre alliés, annonce pouvant potentiellement être lié aux guildes entre autre)

----------


## tibere

Est ce que tu pourrais soulever cette question ce soir à la reu RAID sur le ts barbarian ? 
 je le ferais si tu peux pas venir.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

*HACK & PILLAGE DE LA BANQUE CPC V2*


Bon, il semblerait que nous ayons été victime encore d'un pillage de la banque de guilde CPC.
Sachant que nous avons étés pillés cette semaine dans la banque de guilde RAID...

Le compte froon.3148 semble avoir pris l'ensemble des armes de sièges et armes sup dans la banque.

Il serait donc temps de prendre une décision et de réduire le nombre de personnes qui peuvent prendre dans la banque CPC.

Vu que les seules choses qui valent de l'argent et qui sont accessibles à tous, ce sont les armes de siège simple et sup, je propose que la section Trésor de Guilde soit limitée à un certain nombre de joueurs qui sont principalement des joueurs MCM. 
La seconde possiblité serait de limité le nombre d'armes disponibles dans la section Trésor de guilde, ce qui était normalement en place depuis le dernier hack. Mais vu qu'aucun animateur ne s'en occupe, cela n'a absolument aucun intérêt.


De plus, je propose que tous les comptes de joueurs non actif soient automatiquement passés en status Pré-retraite et tous les droits de retrait sur la banque complète révoqués.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est qui ce froon.3148 ?
Franchement, ya des gens qui n'ont que ça à faire, hacker les comptes des autres pour piquer les armes de siège ...
Le McM rend fou, ou quoi ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'est qui ce froon.3148 ?
> Franchement, ya des gens qui n'ont que ça à faire, hacker les comptes des autres pour piquer les armes de siège ...
> Le McM rend fou, ou quoi ?


Il a pris les armes de siège et la tonique quaggan infini rose.
En gros, les seuls trucs qui valent de l'argent dans la banque.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais pas les sous ?  ::O: 




> Il a pris les armes de siège et la *tonique quaggan infini rose*.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!!! POURQUOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ???  ::sad::

----------


## Hasunay

Il milite peut-être simplement pour la libération des quaggan rose  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mais pas les sous ? 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!!! POURQUOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ???


Ba, les sous sont uniquement dans la caisse de guilde ou seul 4 personnes peuvent accéder. HEUREUSEMENT !

----------


## purEcontact

Kickez tout les joueurs en inconnu (4 mois), ça pourrait être déjà pas mal.
Ça réduirait les chances de pillage.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Sauf qu'avec la dernière maj, TOUT le monde est en inconnu... Faut juste virer tout ceux dont les points de succès ne s'affichent même plus.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Hem, je vais contacter l'animateur en charge de la gestion de la liste des membres  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Pas de recours au support possible ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Euuuuh kickez-moi pas, j'me suis pas co depuis mardi  :Emo: 

Sinon y a un motif de report ? Quelques centaines de reports sur ce compte, ça pourrait lui ôter l'envie de recommencer :3

----------


## purEcontact

Et si il a été hack ?
Le hackeur s'en tamponne et c'est le joueur qui mange si jamais il veut revenir.

----------


## Hasunay

Une bonne partie des canard dans la guilde ne sont pas sur le forum et du coup c'est problématique quand on a besoin de communiquer. Je pense qu'il faudrait un rang spécial plus limité pour ceux qui ne sont pas sur le forum.

----------


## Godmichou

> Une bonne partie des canard dans la guilde ne sont pas sur le forum et du coup c'est problématique quand on a besoin de communiquer. Je pense qu'il faudrait un rang spécial plus limité pour ceux qui ne sont pas sur le forum.


Le tri va prendre du temps  ::sad:: 

Peut-être ne laisser les items de valeurs disponibles qu'aux animateurs ?

----------


## ds108j

> Le tri va prendre du temps 
> 
> Peut-être ne laisser les items de valeurs disponibles qu'aux animateurs ?


Le problème étant pas exemple les objets WvW (balistes, flame ram, trebuchet, etc...)
J'en mets pas mal en banque de guilde (dès que j'en drop en fait) et heureusement que j'ai les droits pour pouvoir les stacker. Si on enlève ça, je les dépose de façon classique dedans, de façon unitaire, et du coup, c'est à un "animateur" de passer régulièrement stacker tout ça... Je suis pas certain que ça l'enchanterait.

----------


## Godmichou

Peut-être plus que de retrouver le coffre vide ... en attendant bien sûr. C'est tout de même balourd de ne pas avoir créé le bouton "Compilation" pour les banques ...

Sinon faut vous répartir entre gens de confiance (ou les personnes que vous côtoyez le plus) les-dit item ... 

Enfin, si l'on reste sur l'hypothèse du hack de compte cela peut arriver potentiellement à chacun d'entre nous, quelque soit notre rang dans la hiérarchie de la marre donc ...

----------


## Skiant

> Peut-être plus que de retrouver le coffre vide ... en attendant bien sûr. C'est tout de même balourd de ne pas avoir créé le bouton "Compilation" pour les banques ...
> 
> Sinon faut vous répartir entre gens de confiance (ou les personnes que vous côtoyez le plus) les-dit item ... 
> 
> Enfin, si l'on reste sur l'hypothèse du hack de compte cela peut arriver potentiellement à chacun d'entre nous, quelque soit notre rang dans la hiérarchie de la marre donc ...


Pour ça qu'il faut encourager les bonnes pratiques de sécurisation du compte : 
- Mot de passe unique (et pas un qui ressemble très fort à un mot de passe que vous utilisez ailleurs) et difficile à craquer par bruteforce.
- Utilisation de l'authentification en deux parties et/ou par email.
- Compte email lié au compte au moins aussi sécurisé que le compte GW2.

Pour les mots de passe, il existe un paquet d'applications en tout genre qui permettent de générer et stocker des mots de passes complexes comme Keepass, Lastpass (mon favori) ou 1Password.
L'authentification en deux parties est aussi un élément clé de la sécurisation de votre compte, qui rend la tache extrêmement compliquée pour un éventuel attaquant.

Donc si vous ne le faites pas pour vous, faites-le pour la guilde : sécurisez votre compte correctement.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il suffit d'une phrase en mot de passe. Si vous n'avez pas d'idée je vous suggère "LeeTchiiEstlaMeilleureDesAnimatricesPossibles  " ou "LeeTchiiOnTAimeForever".
Et effectivement, un mdp GW2 et un mdp du compte lié uniques ...
Il y a pas longtemps quelqu'un s'est connecté d'Amérique du Sud sur un de mes comptes Gmail parce que son mdp était un des plus courants ... ben j'ai vite compris la leçon.

----------


## purEcontact

Il s'est connecté ou il a tenté de se connecté et t'as eu un sms qui demandait confirmation que c'était bien toi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Il suffit d'une phrase en mot de passe. Si vous n'avez pas d'idée je vous suggère "LeeTchiiEstlaMeilleureDesAnimatricesPossibles  " ou "LeeTchiiOnTAimeForever".
> Et effectivement, un mdp GW2 et un mdp du compte lié uniques ...
> Il y a pas longtemps quelqu'un s'est connecté d'Amérique du Sud sur un de mes comptes Gmail parce que son mdp était un des plus courants ... ben j'ai vite compris la leçon.

----------


## ds108j

> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/password_strength.png


Très bonnes références monsieur Skiant ! (http://xkcd.com/)

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Il s'est connecté ou il a tenté de se connecté et t'as eu un sms qui demandait confirmation que c'était bien toi ?


Non, je me suis connectée et gmail m'a dit que ma dernière connexion était suspecte car venant de là-bas ...
Gmail n'a PAS mon 06  :tired: 

Ma phrase est mieux Skiant  ::o:

----------


## Siscka

Vous pouvez m'invitez dans la guilde cpc, j'précise que je joue plutôt en mode casu et que je re après une grosse absence genre a l'époque y'avait pas encore de fractale.

Kiss

----------


## Siscka

J'ai donc été invité par un certaine Maderone.

J'attends la restauration de mon compte d'ici peu et je serais en mesure de me replonger la dedans, y'a pas mal de choses qui ont changés.

edit : ah shit double post.

----------


## BigGift

Ah merde c'est Mad qui t'a invité... C'est un peu comme signer un pacte avec le diable, ton âme lui appartient maintenant  :haha:

----------


## Siscka

Oh merde je lui ai donné plein de trucs en plus :x

----------


## Maderone

Tu peux dire adieu à tes objets hahahahaha

----------


## Siscka

ça doit rien valoir en plus à tes yeux, pauvre que je suis :D

----------


## Maderone

J'ai 23 pa. Donc si ça vaut xD

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ouais mais tu as eu jusqu'à combien, et tu as cumulé combien en tout ?
Hein ?  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Hum... 
12.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> *20*12.


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

C'est encore si loin de la vérité. xD
Pourquoi tu demandes pas à Tatsu un don ? Il a tellement de fric qu'il sait plus quoi en foutre et fout en l'air 500 po à la forge pour que dalle 
 :haha:

----------


## atavus

> C'est encore si loin de la vérité. xD
> Pourquoi tu demandes pas à Tatsu un don ? Il a tellement de fric qu'il sait plus quoi en foutre et fout en l'air 500 po à la forge pour que dalle


Les riches ne prêtent pas aux pauvres, monsieur. ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

Un don n'est pas un prêt.

----------


## atavus

Encore moins dans ce cas.

----------


## Siscka

> Vous pouvez m'invitez dans la guilde cpc, j'précise que je joue plutôt en mode casu et que je re après une grosse absence genre a l'époque y'avait pas encore de fractale.
> 
> Kiss


 Yo ici,

Bon j'accroche toujours pas en fait XD

Je crois que je suis gavé des mmo du coup vous êtes libre de me kicker si je deviens inactif.

----------


## Maderone

Tu me files tes po ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non, à moi !
J'ai un projet plus constructif que refaire ma garde-robe et papoter pendant des heures à la capitale humaine avec !  ::o:

----------


## Siscka

> Tu me files tes po ?


Haha tu sais qu'il m'en ont rendu pas mal après la restauration j'avais oublié que j'en avais eu tant.

Mais non.

 :haha:

----------


## Maderone

> Non, à moi !
> J'ai un projet plus constructif que refaire ma garde-robe et papoter pendant des heures à la capitale humaine avec !


Faire ta légendaire pour enfin pouvoir arrêter le jeu ?  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pour pouvoir enfin dépenser tout mon argent dans ma garde-robe et zoner à la capitale humaine :]

----------


## Maderone

Tu vois que tu comprends vite  ::P:

----------


## Odrhann

C'est donc à ça qu'ont participé mes 56 po  ::O:

----------


## Maderone

Nan les tiens je les ai fait fructifier.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il les a transformé en 56 pc.

----------


## Siscka

Du coup je DL Wildstar j'y resterais surement pas plus longtemps qu'un mois  ::XD::

----------


## tibere

reusement que mado veille ! 
tu reviens jouer les lundi soir ou les mercredi soir avec nous odrhann  ??? 
( c raisonnable comme rythme <3....non ? )
Runes et cachets payés par tib  si tu veux ( hé hé t'es pas necro !!!), vue que tygra s'est lâché niveau coût pour les nouveaux builds  :;):

----------


## Odrhann

Honnêtement, là, il me faudrait une vingtaine de jours pour dl le jeu !  ::sad:: 

Puis bon, ce serait bien de se retrouver dans de nouvelles contrées pixelisées.  ::wub::

----------


## Adamm94

Salut les canards ! J'me suis mis à GW2 la semaine dernière avec deux amis. Je lurke sur CanardPC depuis un bail (compte de 2007, eh) du coup j'aimerai bien vous rejoindre pour améliorer l'expérience de jeu. J'ai envoyé un message privé à Tynril, mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse. Je pense qu'il me déteste (c'est même la seule explication logique).
J'met mon ID là, au cas où : DaMadMada.2410

A bientôt ingame !

----------


## Odrhann

Y a trop de A, de M et de D dans cet ID.

----------


## purEcontact

> Y a trop de A, de M et de D dans cet ID.


Quand il devra delete un perso, ce sera plus simple.
 ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Mais est-ce qu'il oubliera 30 po dessus ?

----------


## Adamm94

je sens que je passe à coté de quelque chose, mais y'a peu de chance que je perde 30 po, j'en ai jamais eu plus de 3 :D

----------


## ds108j

Bienvenue chez les canards !

----------


## purEcontact

Faudrait me retirer les droits de maître nageur puisque je ne joue plus vraiment au même rythme qu'avant.
Merci.

----------


## Maderone

Done.

----------


## ds108j

De toutes façons la guilde est entrain de mourir.
Non excusez moi, je reformule. 
De toutes façons le jeu est entrain de mourir.

: positiveattitude :

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais si on raisonne comme ça, ya un sacré paquet de personnes à qui il faudrait retirer les droits ... hein Mad ?  ::P: 

DS, c'est pas le nombre qui compte, c'est la qualité.
Sauf pour affronter Tequatl.
Allez, souris, le 1er Juillet on va retrouver pas mal de monde avec : "le retour de la vengeance du fils, l'Histoire Vivante, saison 2".
Ou "Comment on vous vend des pas extensions mais faut bien vous garder un peu attentif même si nos attentions vont vers le marché chinois".  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

> Non mais si on raisonne comme ça, ya un sacré paquet de personnes à qui il faudrait retirer les droits ... hein Mad ? 
> 
> DS, c'est pas le nombre qui compte, c'est la qualité.
> Sauf pour affronter Tequatl.
> Allez, souris, le 1er Juillet on va retrouver pas mal de monde avec : "le retour de la vengeance du fils, l'Histoire Vivante, saison 2".
> Ou "Comment on vous vend des pas extensions mais faut bien vous garder un peu attentif même si nos attentions vont vers le marché chinois".


ha ha !
En fait non, les gens vont venir jeter un coup d'oeil, dire que c'est de la merde, et se barrer 3 jours plus tard au maximum.

----------


## Bartinoob

Pancartes <3

----------


## lPyl

> ha ha !
> En fait non, les gens vont venir jeter un coup d'oeil, dire que c'est de la merde, et se barrer 3 jours plus tard au maximum.


Si ils viennent...

----------


## Zepolak

Le jeu, je sais pas, mais les RvReux continuent de faire des conneries les jours de sorties RvR. Après, je veux bien croire que le PvE au bout d'un moment doit lasser (je dirais certainement pas le contraire, moi que le PvE a lassé 3mois après la sortie du jeu).

----------


## Tygra

Moi je vais reviendre pour le PvE parce que j'aime les pancartes  :Emo:

----------


## atavus

> Moi je vais reviendre pour le PvE parce que j'aime les pancartes


Il faut de tout pour faire un monde.
Moi je dirais au revoir au pavillon. ::cry:: 


Nouvelle map,Nouvelle map,Nouvelle map,Nouvelle map,Nouvelle map,Nouvelle map,..................

----------


## Pulse

> ha ha !
> En fait non, les gens vont venir jeter un coup d'oeil, dire que c'est de la merde, et se barrer 3 jours plus tard au maximum.


Tu m'as l'air un peu négatif en ce moment  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

C'est à force de traîner sur mumble, les gens râlent tout le temps  ::trollface::  (et Sephil parle trop  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Sephil

Si je parle pas, c'est tout mort.  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tout à fait.
De plus en plus de canards ne viennent plus sur mumble ...
Autant je peux comprendre que parfois on a besoin de ne pas être sur mumble (genre quand on mange des chips) mais faire des donjons ou les missions de guilde sans aller sur mumble  :tired:

----------


## ds108j

> Tout à fait.
> De plus en plus de canards ne viennent plus sur mumble ...
> Autant je peux comprendre que parfois on a besoin de ne pas être sur mumble (genre quand on mange des chips) mais faire des donjons ou les missions de guilde sans aller sur mumble


Lee Tchii, c'est normal que plus personne ne vienne sur mumble. Plus personne ne fait des donjons ou quoi que ce soit entre gens de la guilde le soir.
Exemple, hier soir, on s'est retrouvé avec XSpawn a faire les donjons à deux, et ce n'est pas faute d'avoir écrit et proposé dans le channel guilde. (d'ailleurs j'ai été le seul à parler dessus)
On devait être 5 a représenter la guilde, et les autres étaient dans diverses activités.

Je ne me fais pas d'illusion, et je me répète, la guilde est à l'image du jeu. Entrain de mourir.

Tout n'est quand même pas noir, les gens que j'apprécie et avec qui je peux encore discuter et jouer :
- XSpawLaw (compagnon de donjons quotidiens)
- Sephil (donne de bons conseils, prêt à aider pour les fractales, les donjons ou les events)
- Lee Tchii (est souvent partante quand on propose des choses)
- RevanWolf (prêt aussi a filer des astuces et un coup de main quand c'est nécessaire)

J'en oublie surement, mais ils sont peu nombreux.
Après, le WvW ou le sPvP j'en fais pas en ce moment (pas envie) donc je ne saurais dire pour les autres.

En revanche, juste par curiosité, j'aimerais savoir ce que font ceux qui sont présents, représentent la guilde, mais ne répondent même pas sur le channel guilde.

----------


## Skiant

> Entrain de mourir.


Nope.

----------


## ds108j

> Nope.


Mea Culpa.
En effet, je pourrais nuancer.

"Voit ses effectifs grandement diminuer."

----------


## Skiant

Ton intérêt pour le jeu est en train de mourir, ne confonds pas tout.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

T'es un éternel optimiste Skiant non ?

----------


## Tigermilk

> Lee Tchii, c'est normal que plus personne ne vienne sur mumble. Plus personne ne fait des donjons ou quoi que ce soit entre gens de la guilde le soir.
> Exemple, hier soir, on s'est retrouvé avec XSpawn a faire les donjons à deux, et ce n'est pas faute d'avoir écrit et proposé dans le channel guilde. (d'ailleurs j'ai été le seul à parler dessus)
> On devait être 5 a représenter la guilde, et les autres étaient dans diverses activités.


Ouai enfin hier soir, plein de gens était taggé RAID pour un event annoncé pas mal de temps en avance.

Et puis que tu le veuille ou non, c'est l'été et la Coupe du Monde, et même ma chérie regarde certains match et me fait la tronche si je joue.

Bref je me connecte sur Mumble sans faute mes prochaines sessions de jeu.

Vivement le 2 juillet, ca va relancer GW2 qui sait.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ton intérêt pour le jeu est en train de mourir, ne confonds pas tout.


Mais tu joues toujours toi ?  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

L'effectif de la guilde se renouvelle peu hein, faut peut être arrêter de se faire des illusions.
La plupart des joueurs qui rentrent chez CPC ne sont pas CPC : ils ont leur propre guilde et on leur a proposé de rejoindre la guilde parce qu'on a débloqué toutes les missions et qu'on les aime bien (c'est le cas des GoR notamment).

On a eu beaucoup de joueurs "actifs" (comprendre : qui viennent sur mumble) qui ont arrêter le jeu et on a fait rentrer des joueurs "passif" (cf. actif).
Tu rajoutes à ça le fait que le RvR chez CPC s'est complètement externalisé* vers d'autres chat vocaux (TS GC / VS) et tu te retrouves uniquement entre joueurs "PvE" sur mumble.
Le manque d'ajout de contenu intéressant** (depuis plus de 3 mois) fait qu'on déserte tous plus ou moins le jeu et par extension le mumble.

*sauf le vendredi soir, et encore.
**pour moi, farmer de la RNG ou des activités déjà faite l'année précédente n'est pas répertorié comme du "contenu intéressant".

----------


## ds108j

> Ton intérêt pour le jeu est en train de mourir, ne confonds pas tout.


Euh non, je suis entrain de me cherche une guilde plus active PvE en ce moment. C'est tout




> Ouai enfin hier soir, plein de gens était taggé RAID pour un event annoncé pas mal de temps en avance.
> 
> Et puis que tu le veuille ou non, c'est l'été et la Coupe du Monde, et même ma chérie regarde certains match et me fait la tronche si je joue.
> 
> Bref je me connecte sur Mumble sans faute mes prochaines sessions de jeu.
> 
> Vivement le 2 juillet, ca va relancer GW2 qui sait.


En fait je ne ciblais pas les RAID, je sais pertinemment que ces derniers sont en soirée le lundi et le mercredi. Je parlais de gens qui "représentent CPC et n'étaient pas sur une map WvW".
Tiens d'ailleurs je t'ai oublié dans la liste des gens avec qui j'aime bien jouer et qui se connectent sur Mumble. \o/

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso je me connecte souvent pour faire la quoti en vitesse, càd 3 matchs spvp + un cita c1 (globalement, ça suffit pour torcher 5-6 succès quotidiens). Mais vu que y a pas grand monde qui fait du spvp, bah souvent je le fais avec la musique et sans mumble :/

Même chose pour cita c1, quand t'es pressé, une demande en guilde peut mettre 5-10 minutes, un lfg met 5-10 secondes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ouais, mais c'est tellement plus mieux de jouer avec des canards (et DS avec sa gardienne en mousse :])

----------


## Kiyo

> Nope.


Je suis bien souvent d'accord avec Skiant ces derniers temps.

Et effectivement, si le fait qu'il y ait moins de joueurs est indubitable, le jeu est bien loin d'être moribond. Par contre la guilde ne se renouvelant depuis plusieurs mois (ça fait un moment que l'essentiel des nouvelles recrues sont des ça canartoons) l'activité s'y ralenti assez logiquement.

----------


## purEcontact

S'parce que vous êtes des casu pas encore blasé  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zepolak

Après, la question est : est-ce que y a des gros canards qui sont Oignons ou Ça Canartoon et qu'il faudrait passer en rang normal, déjà ?

Ensuite, est-ce que y a seulement quelque chose à faire : je veux dire en cela que la guilde ne doit pas être sacrifiée je pense sur l'autel du besoin d'activité. J'entends par là que si la communauté CPC commence à se désintéresser de GW2 (comme elle a pu se désintéresser de TF2), éh bien ça aura été une fantastique aventure qui aurait duré pas mal de temps et c'était chouette (en anticipants, parce qu'entre les joueurs RvR et les quelques PvEs, il reste encore du monde d'actif). 
Maintenant, s'il se trouve au contraire qu'il y a toujours pleins de CPC actifs mais pas forcément au seins de Insert Coinz, alors y a ptêtre quelque chose à revoir au sein de la guilde.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## ds108j

*J'en pense que je suis arrivé trop tard dans la jeu.*

Je comprends tout a fait ceux qui ont 10000po en banque, ont leur garde robe pleine, 5 légendaires, niveau 50 fractale (je ne parle que du PvE) soient blasé. C'est normal, et je pense que je serais dans le même état qu'eux.
Fort malheureusement pour moi, je ne suis qu'a 400 heures de jeu (ce qui est très peu) il me reste plein de contenu à découvrir, plein d'items à récupérer, de donjons à farmer (voire découvrir certains chemins), etc.......
Et encore plus malheureusement pour moi, je suis quasiment le seul dans ce cas la, ce qui me rend la tache bien plus ardue au sein des CpC.

Et je ne pense pas que ça change, et pas du tout que ça évolue en bien.

edit : C'est tout a fait ça Pure. Je suis un casu (ou peut être même un peu plus) pas encore blasé par le contenu du jeu. Et c'est bien la mon problème.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ensuite, est-ce que y a seulement quelque chose à faire.


Non.

On a trop de joueurs différents pour arriver à faire quelque chose avec l'effectif qu'on a.
Ce qui s'est passé avec le RvR va surement se passer (surement d'une manière différente) pour le PvE.
On a moins de joueurs tout en ayant plus de diversité.

Histoire de catégoriser :

- *Les joueurs "détentes"* : DS, Skiant, Olih, Kyio (pour ne citer qu'eux) qui s'amusent en PvE sans rien attendre de spécifique. 
_"Le jeu est sympa, j'y joue, je me prends pas la tronche. / Je suis nouveau, je découvre."_
Surement un bon tiers de l'effectif.

- *Les adorateurs du dieu lapin* : Wizi, Steack (je vois pas trop qui citer) qui jouent pour être avec la guilde mais qui sont pas contre le fait de le faire dans des conditions de runners.
_"J'aime bien les canards, parfois je facepalm tellement que mon nez reste dans ma main mais je peux pas leur en vouloir. Je fais peut être 60% de mes runs avec des canards pour le fnu, mais j'aime bien ne pas mettre 6h pour faire une fractal 50 de temps en temps."_
Peut être 5 ou 6 joueurs.

- *Les runners* : Sephil, Nessou et moi (entre autres) qui estiment avoir fait le tour du PvE, maintenant ils veulent farm avec un rendement. 
_"J'adore le jeu, il y a plein de trucs que j'aimerai voir arriver et je râle beaucoup, j'aime pas avoir un mec pas opti / skillé dans le groupe qui me ralenti parce que j'ai 2h pour faire 6 donjons."_
Pas plus que les adorateurs.

- *Mais qu'est-ce que je fous là ?* : Pas mal de joueurs dont le nom m'échappe et pour cause, ils ne se représentent jamais la guilde hors des missions de guilde sauf pour demander de l'aide, et encore, quand ils y pensent.
_"Ils sont sympas les CPC,_(C'est des connards les CPC, au choix)_je me fais mes tokens chaque semaine, de la thune et j'ai même pas besoin d'aller sur leur vocal : ils se démerdent très bien sans moi. Il a été cool le GM de nous avoir fait rentrer chez eux"_
J'dirais bien la moitié.

Les 2 premières catégories participent volontiers aux event organisés (ou pas).
La 3eme, ça dépend du cadeau bonux ou si ça a l'air marrant.
La 4eme : "un event, ah bon ? c'était quand ? Boarf, t'façon je m'en fous"

Edit :
Contrairement au RvR, on a pas besoin d'être nombreux pour faire du PvE.
Les instances se font solo (ou duo si vous êtes aussi mauvais que moi).

Par contre, l’exécution et la dépendance au stuff est beaucoup plus poussée.
De l'aveu d'à peu près la moitié de RAID-CPC, ils sont pas optimisés au poil de cul sur leur stuff / spé.
Sur un raid de 40 joueurs, si t'en as 5 qui sont un peu à la ramasse (pas la bonne spé, pas de bons réflexes), t'as toujours les autres qui peuvent relever le niveau.

En PvE, dans ton groupe de 5 joueurs, si y'en a un qui place pas correctement ses stacks de vulnérabilité / puissance, ça impacte directement le dps de tout le groupe.
Sachant que la plupart des "runs" se font en force brute (comprendre : on tue le boss plus rapidement qu'on arrive à court d'esquive sinon on est mal), si t'as un joueur qui ne fait pas son taf / qui n'arrive pas à suivre, ça peut dégénérer très rapidement. 
De ce fait, les runners ne peuvent pas se mélanger avec les joueurs "détentes", du coup ils se rabattent sur la liste d'amis ou sur le LFG.
Personnellement, je préfère partir en LFG et me dire "putain de pick up", plutôt que de partir avec un CPC et me dire "putain, dire que je vais être amené à rejouer avec lui".
On a donc une catégorie avec un petit temps de jeu / gros turn-over (détente) et 2 catégories dont l'effectif n'est pas assez important pour tout faire en interne (runners / adorateurs).

J'ai hésité à faire une guilde annexe "Cours Petit Canard ! : la guilde des joueurs qui n'ont pas le temps" pour voir qui ça intéresserai de faire des runs optimisés (pas forcément en speedrun avec timer) mais j'ai perdu l'envie de jouer entre temps.
A la base, j'avoue que c'était dans une optique d'avoir un peu plus de joueurs adorateurs / runners que j'ai proposé de faire mes tuto-donj' mais comme j'ai rapidement compris que sur le papier ça intéressait tout le monde mais en pratique personne (comme d'hab chez CPC...) bah je me suis pointé 3 fois et j'ai laissé tombé.

Idem pour l'organisation de Tequatl et, plus tard, la Guivre.
J'avais dans l'idée d'expliquer aux canards la stratégie de Tequatl, en commençant par la défense des tourelles (en général, on y va en afk autoshot si on est pick up, du coup on sait pas comment ça fonctionne).
Puis je me suis dit que j'aurais eu 4 personnes qui se seraient pointées alors qu'on a besoin d'être 5 fois plus pour arriver à quelque chose, même en tuto.

----------


## Bartinoob

Et les mecs qui font surtout du spvp voire du rp, ils sont dans quelle catégorie ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

> Et les mecs qui font surtout du spvp voire du rp, ils sont dans quelle catégorie ?


Barti ou l'oublié ! (c'est dommage je l'aime bien moi Barti)

----------


## purEcontact

Sachant que je parle de PvE, je dirais -au hasard- aucune ?

----------


## Sephil

Euh, pour ceux qui auraient pas saisi, Skiant est en train de faire une correction orthographique. (Entrain ≠ en train, blague, 'cule un mouton, drôle, toussa)


@ DS : pour hier soir on a commencé la tournée de donjons vers 17h avec Wizi, Nessou, Duvhaldor et Pulse. Du coup quand t'es arrivé, on était passé au farm pavi. :/
Pour l'activité en jeu, faudra déjà attendre mardi prochain, voir si ça ramène des joueurs, et si y a suffisamment d'intérêt pour qu'ils restent. Sinon j'ai bien peur qu'il faudra attendre l'annonce officielle et la sortie d'une extension.


@ Zepo : rien de particulier à faire, imho, la vie du jeu suit un cours totalement normal pour un MMO.
A la limite vous pourriez ramenez le chan barbarian sur mumble, ça le ferait vivre 2 soirs de plus par semaine, mais bon, j'avoue qu'en McM je préfère TS. Rien que le réglage du volume individuel pour mettre plus de son au lead, ça manque beaucoup sur mumble.

----------


## lPyl

> Et les mecs qui font surtout du spvp voire du rp, ils sont dans quelle catégorie ?


Ils ont quitté le jeu depuis longtemps au vu de l'état du sPvP?

----------


## Sephil

Toi tu comptes pas, t'as quitté au bout de 3-4 mois.  ::P: 

Si le sPvP avait été dans l'état actuel à la release, les gens seraient restés bien plus longtemps quand même. J'en suis persuadé.
Mais c'est toujours plus dur de faire revenir des gens qui ont lâché que de les faire rester.

----------


## revanwolf

> Sinon j'ai bien peur qu'il faudra attendre l'annonce officielle et la sortie d'une extension.


A dans 1 ans ou 2 alors.

----------


## ds108j

> @ DS : pour hier soir on a commencé la tournée de donjons vers 17h avec Wizi, Nessou, Duvhaldor et Pulse. Du coup quand t'es arrivé, on était passé au farm pavi. :/
> Pour l'activité en jeu, faudra déjà attendre mardi prochain, voir si ça ramène des joueurs, et si y a suffisamment d'intérêt pour qu'ils restent. Sinon j'ai bien peur qu'il faudra attendre l'annonce officielle et la sortie d'une extension.


Pas de problèmes ! Je sais que j'arrive tard, et que du coup les gens ont déjà fini les donjons  :;): 
Néanmoins merci pour la fractale de dimanche !

----------


## lPyl

Un poil plus je crois. Enfin je dirais 6 mois + un ou deux mois de bêta  ::P: .
Et je crois que je suis largement pas le seul a avoir quitté si rapidement au vu de l'intérêt des devs pour ce mode de jeu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bartinoob

J'sais pas, je trouve toujours le spvp fun, je varie les classes pour changer et ça me semble moins répétitif que la tournée de tous les donjons du jeu.

----------


## Lee Tchii

En même temps ya des donjons à refaire pour débloquer des traits non ?
Enfin je dis ça mais je ne suis pas assez disponible pour aider.
Par contre je peux organiser. Ça ferait bizarre d’organiser sans participer mais oui, ça peut se faire.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah je sais qu'il faut que je refasse les donjons en story pour les débloquer en spvp, mais pour les traits je sais pas du tout (vu que j'ai quasi que des persos pré-màj, ceux d'après, soit c'est de l'asura pour spvp, soit j'achèterai uniquement les traits pétés  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

> Pas de problèmes ! Je sais que j'arrive tard, et que du coup les gens ont déjà fini les donjons


Ca dépend qui... J'ai du faire 4 modes histoire, et j'ai jamais mis les pieds dans 2-3 donjons  ::P:  Et je dois être rang 4 ou 5 fractales.

En général quand je me connecte c'est soit pour McM avec le RAID, soit pour essayer de finir l'histoire vivante. Donc je fais des trucs dans mon coin (coin)... C'est vrai que je devrais venir plus souvent sur mumble et proposer plus de trucs... La semaine dernière j'ai surtout fait les falaises avec le festival: ramasser les 40 cristaux et 10 cristaux de maître (sans la soluce de dulfy, ça m'a pris 3 soirées c'était génial), et depuis je farme un peu le pavillon avec une guilde opti. Mais par exemple j'ai toujours pas fini les succès ou faut tuer 50 vétérans x 6, et vu qu'ils ne droppent rien personne ne veut même toucher ces mobs. J'ose pas demander de l'aide car c'est juste une perte de temps sèche pour ceux qui ont déjà les succès.

'Fin bref. Je pense pas avoir fait le tour de GW2 vu que je joue assez peu (hier je jouais pour la 1ère fois une autre classe que mon ele en McM), mais je comprends ceux qui en ont marre. Il faudrait un chouette patch ou une extension avec du vrai nouveau contenu de groupe... Des donjons vétérans, ou des zones élites comme GW1.




> Un poil plus je crois. Enfin je dirais 6 mois + un ou deux mois de bêta .
> Et je crois que je suis largement pas le seul a avoir quitté si rapidement au vu de l'intérêt des devs pour ce mode de jeu .


Tu pourrais revenir pour organiser un tournoi sPvP entre canards  ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

Sans avoir une arène custom c'est impossible.  :;): 

Et comme y a toujours pas moyen d'avoir plusieurs admins pour une arène custom, on se retrouverait dans la même situation qu'avec celle que Maxi avait prise.

----------


## lPyl

> Tu pourrais revenir pour organiser un tournoi sPvP entre canards


C'est déjà suffisamment prenant d'en organiser un sur un autre jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Perso, je suis tres rarement present en ce moment. Le fait que mon temps de jeu soit a une heure ou il n'y a pour ainsi dire aucun canard connecte, et que le contenu en ce moment ne m'interesse pas vraiment y sont pour beaucoup. Apres, je trouve quand meme ca bien dommage que la guilde ralentisse comme ca.

Si comme dit Zepo, Insert Coinz c'est les CPC qui jouent a GW2, ca n'est pas tres etonnant. On se restreint a un petit sous-ensemble (les joueurs de GW2) dans un autre petit sous-ensemble (les CPC). Les CPC etant une communaute assez stable, il n'y a pas un enorme renouvellement de joueurs de GW2 par ce biais. L'essentiel de nos recrues ces derniers mois sont des gens qui ont cree un compte sur le forum juste pour me MP, pas des piliers de la communaute CPC.

A partir de la, il y a deux options:
 - Insert Coinz, c'est la guilde des CPC pour les CPC. Maintenant que l'interet des CPC pour GW2 a diminue (ce qui est naturel apres ce temps), la guilde va mourir a petit feu.
 - Insert Coinz, c'est une structure dont les origines sont chez CPC, mais qui a vocation a perdurer sur GW2. Dans ce cas, il faut changer nos regles de recrutement, faire de la pub, etc. Le but etant d'attirer d'autres joueurs de GW2, qui ne sont pas des CPC, mais dont l'esprit colle a celui de la guilde.

Quel est votre point de vue la dessus ?

----------


## Bartinoob

> Il y a deux options:
>  - Insert Coinz, c'est la guilde des CPC pour les CPC. Maintenant que l'interet des CPC pour GW2 a diminue (ce qui est naturel apres ce temps), la guilde va mourir a petit feu.
>  - Insert Coinz, c'est une structure dont les origines sont chez CPC, mais qui a vocation a perdurer sur GW2. Dans ce cas, il faut changer nos regles de recrutement, faire de la pub, etc. Le but etant d'attirer d'autres joueurs de GW2, qui ne sont pas des CPC, mais dont l'esprit colle a celui de la guilde.
> 
> Quel est votre point de vue la dessus ?


Mis à part la pub, on est quasiment déjà dans la deuxième catégorie.

----------


## Sephil

Ce que j'aime bien chez CPC, c'est que les nouveaux joueurs viennent d'eux-mêmes.

Les guildes qui font du recrutement in-game, c'est lame.  ::P: 

Peut être qu'il y aurait des canards qui seraient prêts à aller spammer des chans map pour des annonces, mais c'est pas du tout mon cas. x)
Je préfère encore une guilde inactive.

----------


## purEcontact

Pareil que Sephil.
Je préfère une guilde inactive qu'une guilde remplie de quidam.

Comme le souligne Barti, on est déjà dans le deuxième cas de figure : j'ai fait rentrer 2/3 personnes (dont 2 que leetchi connaissait  ::ninja:: ) que j'ai croisé à 4h du mat' sous prétexte que je les trouvais sympathique.

On invite les copains, si ils sont toujours là au bout d'un mois et qu'ils sont un minimum actif au sein de la guilde (discussion chat / mumble), ils passent "canardeur" sinon ils restent "oignon" et au ménage de printemps, ils sautent.

----------


## Tynril

Il s'agit pas de recruter en spammant l'Arche, je pense. Mais de relaxer un peu les criteres, par exemple en disant simplement aux membres actifs que s'ils ont des potes qui jouent, ils sont les bienvenues dans la guilde (ce qui est deja de facto le cas), en enlevant le prerequis de m'envoyer un MP pour avoir une invitation, et en donnant aux maitres nageurs le droit d'inviter dans la guilde (tout en modifiant aussi le rang par defaut de la guilde de "Canardeur" a "Oignon").

Je suis persuade que de nombreux joueurs de GW2, meme s'ils ne sont pas sur ces forums ou des membres de la communaute CPC, partagent notre etat d'esprit et notre approche du jeu ultra inclusive et multi orientations.

----------


## Skiant

Déjà que j'ai du mal avec les mecs qui balancent bien fièrement sur le chan guilde qu'ils n'ont jamais lu un seul CPC de leur vie…

----------


## revanwolf

> Déjà que j'ai du mal avec les mecs qui balancent bien fièrement sur le chan guilde qu'ils n'ont jamais lu un seul CPC de leur vie…


boarf il y a eu pire et c’était sur le mumble en plus.

----------


## Skiant

C'est pas pour autant un truc que j'ai envie de voir dans la guilde CPC.

J'ai aussi du mal avec les nombreux d'entre vous qui ne sortez jamais de la section GW2 (ce qui est l'une des raisons pour laquelle les modos étaient réticents à ouvrir une section GW2 si je ne m'abuse).

----------


## purEcontact

Ouais mais moi j'ai un mot de ma maman, si je troll trop, ça commence à se voir alors elle préfère que je reste dans la section GW2  ::ninja:: .

----------


## revanwolf

> C'est pas pour autant un truc que j'ai envie de voir dans la guilde CPC.
> 
> J'ai aussi du mal avec les nombreux d'entre vous qui ne sortez jamais de la section GW2 (ce qui est l'une des raisons pour laquelle les modos étaient réticents à ouvrir une section GW2 si je ne m'abuse).


Je vois pas de problèmes que des gens ne postent que dans une partie du forum.

tu vas aller engueuler les mecs qui trainent que dans le forum elders scrolls ou autre par exemple?

----------


## Charmide

C'est toujours la même histoire sur "qu'est ce que ça veut dire qu'être une guilde 'CPC'?"

Généralement l'axe sur lequel tu dois foutres ton point de vue c'est celui qui va de:
 le purisme, une guilde CPC c'est une guilde réservé aux gens qui font partie de la communauté CPC pré-existante (magazine, forum, vocal). le libéralisme hippie, une guilde CPC c'est une guilde qui s'est formée sur le forum et basta, pas d'obligation ou de contraintes (et ça veut dire pas "d'esprit" de guilde)

Quand t'es plus proche du premier point, tu vas avoir du mal avec les gens qui arrivent dans la guilde par la guilde sans connaître CPC d'avant, peu importe leur degré d'implication, ou avec les gens qui "ne postent pas dans le reste du forum". 

Pourquoi? Parce que tu vas considérer qu'ils ne font pas partie de la _vraie_ communauté _étendue_ CPC à laquelle la guilde devrait être réserver. 

Càd ces gens qui connaissaient autre chose que la sous-section GW2 et se baladent sur toutes zones du forum, ont un certain quota de posts, jouent régulièrement avec des canards sur vocal, voire qui lisent le magazine (mais t'en demandes beaucoup là)... 
Bref, tu choisis ta composition de critères. L'idée c'est que la "communauté CPC" ça veut dire quelque chose, que si tu veux ta carte de membre, faut prouver que tu y appartiens. T'as pas le droit d'appartenir à la guilde sans appartenir à tout CPC, ça suffit pas. 

Bien sûr, la "bonne vision" pour faire vivre une guilde qui vient de ce coin est entre ces deux points de vue.

C'est marrant parce qu'il y a exactement le même débat en ce moment sur Wildstar, notre guilde venant de s'y lancer (y'a même Caf qui trolle, c'est très pittoresque). 
Mais c'est ni la première ni la dernière.

----------


## purEcontact

Du coup, le mec qui a acheté le magazine et rejoinds le forum après être entré dans la guilde, il est CPC ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Perso, etant pas vraiment fan du sectarisme, je me classifie plus du cote hippie. C'est aussi a mon avis le cote qui a le plus de chance de maintenir une guilde vivante (dans laquelle les vrais CPC, les purs, les durs, peuvent aussi s'amuser plus que s'il n'y a plus personne).

----------


## Tigermilk

Le mag'quoi ? Connait pas ? C'est un journal aussi ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'ai aussi du mal avec les nombreux d'entre vous.


Fixed  ::ninja:: 

En même temps je ne joue à rien d'autre que Guild Wars 2 en ce moment. Mass Effect, c'est fini  ::sad::  et je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps irl.
Avec ça je connais pas mal de canards débauchés dans le jeu qui ont connu le forum via Guild Wars 2 ingame, même s'ils connaissaient le magazine avant.
A ceux là aussi on ne va pas demander d'aller poster partout pour ne pas faire sectaire.
Ya des fanas de World of Tanks, ya des fanas de TESO, ya des fanas de Call of Duty (sisi, je suis sûre) ... la fanatittude, ça ne dure que le temps du jeu.
Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec Tynril. Je préfère une guilde emplie de gens cool et sympas qu'une guilde vide de CPC purs et durs.

----------


## Tigermilk

> Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec Tynril. Je préfère une guilde emplie de gens cool et sympas qu'une guilde vide de CPC purs et durs.


Très bien résumé !

----------


## Hasunay

On va bientôt classer les canards au nombres de post sur le forum, au nombre de post par section, à la date d'inscription, au nombre de magazine CPC qui traine dans les cartons, à la couleurs du slip ... Nan vraiment le seul truc intéressant pour les nouveaux membres extérieur à la communauté c'est de s'inscrire sur le forum pour pouvoir participer en cas de vote, avoir connaissance d'un éventuel événement etc...

----------


## atavus

> Déjà que j'ai du mal avec les mecs qui balancent bien fièrement sur le chan guilde qu'ils n'ont jamais lu un seul CPC de leur vie…


Touché. :^_^:

----------


## Skiant

> Fixed


Aussi. Et je sais que c'est totalement réciproque, ce qui m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre si vous me passez l'expression. La liste d'ignorés est aussi là pour ça.

Sinon, pour des hippies c'est fou ce que vous vous enflammez dès qu'on a un avis différent du votre.

J'me contente de dire que je trouve regrettable, voire un peu (beaucoup ?) idiot le comportement des gens qui ne veulent absolument pas chercher à aller voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez. 
Je reviens notamment sur la discussion récente à propos des souris pour gamer dans cette section, alors qu'il y a un topic dédié aux souris dans le forum d'à côté qui est rempli de gens avec qui on peut discuter, qui ont potentiellement déjà eu en main les souris sur lesquelles vous discutiez et qui pourraient avoir un avis enrichissant à apporter au débat.
C'est un comportement idiot à mes yeux parce que c'est vous priver volontairement d'informations potentiellement intéressantes juste parce que vous ne voulez pas sortir de votre zone de confort. Après, c'est vous qui voyez et c'est vous qui ratez des trucs donc bon.

Je trouve pire encore l'état d'esprit des gens qui revendiquent le fait de n'avoir rien à foutre de ce qui est l'origine de la guilde qu'ils ont rejointe. C'est vraiment à mes yeux une façon de dire "Les mecs je me fous royalement de qui vous êtes et d'où vous venez, j'suis juste là pour les bonus de guilde". 

Vu que de toute je n'ai aucune autorité dans la guilde et que je n'ai surtout pas envie d'en avoir pour un tas de bonnes raisons, j'vais rien faire pour empêcher ces gens de venir ou pour leur pourrir la vie, j'me contente d'apporter ma voix au débat parce que si vous voulez lancer un débat, il faut vous attendre à avoir des opinions qui divergent des vôtres et apprendre que ces opinions ont tout autant le droit d'être exprimées que les vôtres.

Et pour terminer, je dirais que le fait qu'on aie un avis différent et tranché ne veut pas dire qu'on soit vindicatif à ce propos ou qu'on veut imposer sa vision à tout le monde.

----------


## Tigermilk

Mais en fait je me demande Skiant, tu joues encore à GW2 ? J'ai pas l'impression de te vois souvent (je me trompe peut être et surement).

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Aussi. Et je sais que c'est totalement réciproque.


Non pas. Je n'ai jamais compris d'où tu avais sorti cette idée, qui ne m'aurait jamais effleurée si Mad ne m'en avait pas touché un mot à l'époque où tu étais parti de la guilde. 
Pour moi, tu fais partie des personnes avec lesquelles je n'ai pas beaucoup joué, et c'est tout. 
Je n'aurais jamais pu deviner que tu ne pouvais pas me piffrer !
Je n'ai d'atome crochu avec personne dans la guilde ... il y avait bien ce type avec Bifrost qui m'avait énervé, et j'en avais fait un running gag ensuite (un peu d'autodérision), ou Pure qui a cru que, alors que j'aurais réagi de manière identique avec toute personne tenant son discours. Mais voilà, non, je ne te connais pas, je n'ai rien contre toi et donc, ce n'est pas réciproque.

Si j'ai demandé des conseils ici c'est surement parce que je ne destine cette souris de gamer *qu'à* Guild Wars 2, et donc que j'estime que les personnes les plus à même de me répondre sont 1, des possesseurs de souris gaming ET (inclusif) 2, des personnes qui jouent à Guild Wars 2.
Et ce qui est dommage à mon sens, c'est de penser que les personnes en face sont forcément idiotes, butées, fainéantes ou carrément trouillardes. 
Si tu suivais un peu les autres topics, tu aurais vu que je n'ai pas peur de m'exprimer ailleurs que sur ce sous-forum. 
C'est juste que ce ne sont pas des topics de jeux.

De même, je ne connais personne dans le guilde qui aie jamais dit qu'il n'en avait rien à faire de l'origine de la guilde, du forum, ect ... 
Ce que j'entends par contre, c'est un manque de temps pour visiter le forum régulièrement. 
D'où les messages in-game pour signaler quand il faut VRAIMENT aller sur le forum.
Être membre du forum CPC n'a jamais été une condition obligatoire pour faire partie de la guilde (à mon grand regret au passage ...) et ça depuis sa création.

----------


## ds108j

On peut aussi trancher la poire en deux, 

Il existe déjà un rang qui permet de différencier les "true CPC" des autres non ?
Pourquoi on amplifierait pas ça ? 

Par exemple (simple proposition)
- On fait déjà un grand ménage d'été.
- On trie les gens présents : "lecteur CPC, forumeur actif" vs. "les amis des CPC"
- Les premiers se voient considérés comme les "true", ont certain droits (genre inviter les gens, ou d'autres....) qui seront plus avancés que ceux des "amis" (droits basiques de la guilde)
- Les seconds sont cordialement invités (si ils le souhaitent, mais pas obligatoire) a venir sur le forum et le mumble.

ça permet de se créer un vivier de "forces vives" tout en gardant une "élite" CPC.
On garde l'esprit tout en s'ouvrant aux autres.


Non ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben, c'est un peu déjà le cas, avec le rang "Ça cartoon" pour les guildes amies qui nous ont rejoint surtout dans le but de faire les missions de guilde du dimanche soir.
Après tu as le rang "Oignons" pour les nouveaux entrants et quand tu t'accroches, le rang "Canardeur".

----------


## ds108j

Je m'autoquote




> Il existe déjà un rang qui permet de différencier les "true CPC" des autres non ?
> *Pourquoi on amplifierait pas ça ?*


Actuellement, je suis désolé mais les droits entre "ça cartoon" et "canardeur", je vois pas beaucoup de différences.
Et cette passerelle qui existe actuellement mériterait d'être revue et seulement en cas d'implication, non seulement dans la guilde, mais aussi sur le forum et le mumble (sans compter la representation de la guilde obligatoire).
En donnant des droits supplémentaires, ça pourrait permettre à des "amis" de faire un effort pour s'intégrer dans la communauté CpC

---------- Post added at 11h43 ---------- Previous post was at 11h40 ----------

En fait je verrais une refonte des titres.

Animateur (on peut garder, ce sont les grands manitous)
Canards certifiés (tous les canards actifs sur la grand communauté CPC) - droits de modérateur ou équivalent
Canards (les gens rencontrés et invités via la guilde GW2) droits standards
Canetons (les gens à l'essai)

Ce n'est qu'un exemple et ma vision des choses.

----------


## Bartinoob

> En fait je verrais une refonte des titres.
> 
> Animateur (on peut garder, ce sont les grands manitous)
> *Canards certifiés (tous les canards actifs sur la grand communauté CPC) - droits de modérateur ou équivalent*
> Canards (les gens rencontrés et invités via la guilde GW2) droits standards
> Canetons (les gens à l'essai)
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un exemple et ma vision des choses.


Euuuuuh m'bof. Perso, moins on a de gens avec des droits importants et moins on risque de conneries. Et c'est un canardeur d'un an et demi qui parle.

----------


## Maderone

T'es sérieux Ds dans ta proposition O_o ? 
Je trouve ça vraiment aberrant. 

La guilde se repose sur un principe d'égalité. Les animateurs sont là pour que les droits de gérer la guilde soit disponible aux plus restreints afin d'éviter les dérives. 
Ce que j'aime chez CPC c'est que tout le monde est sur le même pied d'égalité. Si un animateur fait des conneries, il aura autant le droit de se faire taper sur le nez que les autres. 
Là j'ai l'impression que t'essaye d'instaurer une hiérarchie. Les "vrais" canard et les "faux". Comme s'ils étaient au dessus. Et ça pue. Ça pue vraiment. 

Mais bon, c'est ma vision. J'aime bien comment ça fonctionne. Ca me ferait chier qu'on me considère moins tout ça parce que je lis pas le magazine ou que je représente pas h24.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je veux être "Administrateur" Lyri  ::lol:: 
Pour tout le reste, faites comme vous voulez !

----------


## ds108j

Bon. Laissez tomber.

----------


## Hasunay

L'idée de crée un rang pour ceux qui sont inscrit sur le forum (pas besoin de 20 000 messages) n'est pas aberrante en soit, parce que selon moi c'est logique de s'inscrire sur le forum pour suivre un peu l'histoire de la guilde et pas juste profiter bêtement des bonus sans dire un mot ou pire se plaindre de pas avoir été informé de tel ou tel truc alors que c'est sur le forum.

----------


## Sephil

> Sinon, pour des hippies c'est fou ce que vous vous enflammez dès qu'on a un avis différent du votre. [...]


Le seul qui s'enflamme sur ces 2 dernières pages, c'est toi. ^^

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne vois pas non plus en quoi l'idée de grades intermédiaires est si choquante. Le seul truc c'est pour les droits accordés, l'essentiel devant rester entre les mains d'un nombre restreint de joueurs à mon avis (soit maîtres nageur/animateurs). Mais que par exemple ceux qui participent au forum aient le droit d'inviter ou de faire 2 - 3 trucs en plus ne me poserait pas de souci.

----------


## atavus

Si vous faites l'ihistoire des rangs seules les canardeurs et rang au-dessus, on le doit de prendre dans le coffre de guilde, en dessous juste déposer.

----------


## Caf

Ouais enfin je rejoins Skiant sur ce qu'il dit, perso j'en ai déjà rien à carrer d'un mec qui vient de s'inscrire et qui post peu sur le forum alors si en plus il revendique s'en tamponner de la communauté je vais de fait l'ignorer (ou le troller, c'est au choix  ::trollface:: ).

Si je traine sur le forum CPC c'est pour jouer avec des mecs qui aiment tout ce qui a fait cette communauté (mag, site, forum etc..). Bien évidemment les mecs avec peu de post et qui connaissent même pas le mag, encore une fois osef. Quand j'ai lancé la section TESO, j'ai filé les droits qu'aux seuls CPC anciens et ayant de nombreux post sur le forum, les autres osef, vu qu'ils ne sont pas la depuis longtemps et que je ne suis pas du tout sur de les revoir d'ici quelques mois alors que les anciens, oui. Donc pas besoin de perdre de l’énergie à faire connaissance avec des newbies leechers de bonus..etc...

Bref, c'est comme partout quand tu débarque dans un groupe de personnes que tu connais pas, si tu veux t'intégrer un minimum en les respectant tu t’intéresse un peu à l'histoire et t'évite de claironner partout "ouais j'lis pas le mag, j'osef total, et en plus j'ai pas envie de savoir".

----------


## Hasunay

Seulement si tu poste une photo où tu porte le t-shirt en même temps que tu te fais tatouer I<3CPC et que ton premier né s’appelle Coin-coin !

----------


## ds108j

> Seulement si tu poste une photo où tu porte le t-shirt en même temps que tu te fais tatouer I<3CPC et que ton premier né s’appelle Coin-coin !


J'ai supprimé, je ne trouvais pas ça opportun finalement.

----------


## purEcontact

La gestion de la guilde est très bien comme elle est.
C'est pas parce que vous changez tout les rangs pour rendre le bordel encore plus sectaire qu'il ne l'est (coucou les animateurs) que ça va être mieux, au contraire, ce sera moins convivial.

Faire du spam à l'arche (je grossis le trait mais c'est l'idée), c'est l'assurance d'avoir une ambiance de merde très rapidement
Si vous voulez inviter des copains, vous demandez à un animateur connecté qui se fera un plaisir de faire rentrer un nouveau membre et basta.

D'une part, ça évite d'avoir un afflux de membre qui n'en ont rien à foutre de l'intégralité de CPC et qui sont là pour leech.
D'autre part, si le membre qui vient de rentrer a un soucis avec la guilde, il sera plus enclin à en parler avec le joueur qui l'a fait rentré : on réduit le "risque" qu'un mec pète un câble au bout de 2 mois et que, par extension, ça mette une ambiance de merde.

J'avoue que j'ai fait une connerie en proposant à une petite guilde de rentrer chez CPC parce qu'ils avaient du mal à faire les missions de guilde.
Non pas que ce soit gênant en soi car ils n'ont rien fait de mal mais ça contribue à avoir un "esprit CPC" qui se dilue et une impression de parler dans le vide (joueurs ne représentant pas).

Bref, on change rien : on fait inviter les "copains" (comprendre : les joueurs avec qui on a de l'affinité) et si la communauté CPC -au sens large : esprit CPC, troll / drama (&boobs)- arrête de jouer à GW2, bah on laissera la guilde dans la main des survivants.

@Skiant :
Si "aller sur tout le forum CPC", c'est se taper des Sylvine, Kenshi, Shahem ou Nirm, je préfère clairement rester dans la section GW2 avec caf ou maxi.  :tired:

----------


## ds108j

> Bref, on change rien : on fait inviter les "copains" (comprendre : les joueurs avec qui on a de l'affinité) et si la communauté CPC -au sens large : esprit CPC, troll / drama (&boobs)- arrête de jouer à GW2, bah on laissera la guilde dans la main des survivants.


Merci pour les survivants !  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Qu'est-ce qui te dit que je serai pas l'un des derniers canards à jouer à GW2 ?  :tired: 

Si c'était le cas, je ferais "une journée porte ouverte" en instaurant un système de GM et d'officiers, comme ça se fait partout.
Sauf qu'en faisant ça, la guilde n'aurait absolument plus rien à voir avec CPC qui se veut une communauté basée sur l'égalité de tout ses membres.

----------


## Caf

> La gestion de la guilde est très bien comme elle est.
> C'est pas parce que vous changez tout les rangs pour rendre le bordel encore plus sectaire qu'il ne l'est (coucou les animateurs) que ça va être mieux, au contraire, ce sera moins convivial.
> 
> Faire du spam à l'arche (je grossis le trait mais c'est l'idée), c'est l'assurance d'avoir une ambiance de merde très rapidement
> Si vous voulez inviter des copains, vous demandez à un animateur connecté qui se fera un plaisir de faire rentrer un nouveau membre et basta.
> 
> D'une part, ça évite d'avoir un afflux de membre qui n'en ont rien à foutre de l'intégralité de CPC et qui sont là pour leech.
> D'autre part, si le membre qui vient de rentrer a un soucis avec la guilde, il sera plus enclin à en parler avec le joueur qui l'a fait rentré : on réduit le "risque" qu'un mec pète un câble au bout de 2 mois et que, par extension, ça mette une ambiance de merde.
> 
> ...


Moi je vais ailleurs, ça m'a d'ailleurs permis de découvrir des topics notamment parlant de EU4 ou Zepo s'était pas mal investi dans une partie de plusieurs mois pour ne jamais attaquer personne et faire trainer la partie dans un énorme statut quo bien priceless.  ::trollface::

----------


## ds108j

> Qu'est-ce qui te dit que je serai pas l'un des derniers canards à jouer à GW2 ? 
> 
> Si c'était le cas, je ferais "une journée porte ouverte" en instaurant un système de GM et d'officiers, comme ça se fait partout.
> Sauf qu'en faisant ça, la guilde n'aurait absolument plus rien à voir avec CPC qui se veut une communauté basée sur l'égalité de tout ses membres.


Non mais c'était pas une critique !  ::P: 
J'ai dit ça parce que actuellement, le soir, on est que "quelques" survivants à représenter CpC.

----------


## purEcontact

J'vais faire mon sylvine sur MK8 en expliquant que le jeu est ultra simple alors que j'ai même pas de Wii U à la maison  ::trollface:: .
C'est surtout pour soulever le fait que si on se sent bien dans le sous forum GW2, je vois pas pourquoi on devrait aller se farcir des c*nnards pareil (kenshi est juste drôle malgré lui).

----------


## ds108j

> J'vais faire mon sylvine sur MK8 en expliquant que le jeu est ultra simple alors que j'ai même pas de Wii U à la maison .
> C'est surtout pour soulever le fait que si on se sent bien dans le sous forum GW2, je vois pas pourquoi on devrait aller se farcir des c*nnards pareil (kenshi est juste drôle malgré lui).


Il ose plus Pure depuis sa dernière mésaventure sur Watch_Dogs !
 ::trollface:: 

(ceci est une blague, ceci est une blague ! Pas taper !)

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai dit ça parce que actuellement, le soir, on est que "quelques" survivants à représenter CpC.


3 mois sans ajout de contenu sachant que le jeu aura bientôt 2 ans et dont le contenu ajouté pendant 2 ans ne l'a pas été de manière massive et permanente.
En gros, pourquoi je me connecterai ?

Ça n'a rien à voir avec CPC mais avec le jeu et l'arrivé de l'été.
J'ai fait 7 ans de WoW dans différentes guildes, chaque été c'était le standby pour les raids de mi-juin à mi/fin septembre.
CPC ne déroge pas à la règle.

Si je te propose une soirée apéro-BBQ avec ta famille et tes amis ou un reset RvR / un donjon, tu vas faire quoi ?

----------


## Hasunay

> Si je te propose une soirée apéro-BBQ avec ta famille et tes amis ou un reset RvR / un donjon, tu vas faire quoi ?


Un reset BBQ dans un donjon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

> Si je te propose une soirée apéro-BBQ avec ta famille et tes amis ou un reset RvR / un donjon, tu vas faire quoi ?


Prendre ton adresse, et venir faire l'apéro chez toi ! (C'est gentil de proposer ^^)

\o/

----------


## purEcontact

::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

> Un reset BBQ dans un donjon ?


Eh ! Pure fait fort, il ne te trouve pas "un donjon" mais "*LE*" donjon !

 ::o:

----------


## Hasunay

Il veut vraiment nous inviter pour l'apéro !

----------


## Caf

> Il ose plus Pure depuis sa dernière mésaventure sur Watch_Dogs !
> 
> 
> (ceci est une blague, ceci est une blague ! Pas taper !)


T'as un link ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Skiant

> Mais en fait je me demande Skiant, tu joues encore à GW2 ? J'ai pas l'impression de te vois souvent (je me trompe peut être et surement).


Un peu régulièrement. Je fais au minimum mes quotis, parfois un peu de level up de mes rerolls ou des World Boss. Quelque fois des donjons si je vois passer des appels en chan guilde quand je suis co.




> Le seul qui s'enflamme sur ces 2 dernières pages, c'est toi. ^^


Euh… Non. Encore une fois, c'est pas parce que j'ai un avis tranché-sur la question que je m'enflamme.




> Si "aller sur tout le forum CPC", c'est se taper des Sylvine, Kenshi, Shahem ou Nirm, je préfère clairement rester dans la section GW2 avec caf ou maxi.


Dans ta liste, j'en ai 3/4 dans ma liste d'ignorés. 
Y'a des imbéciles partout hein, même dans la section CPC y'a des gens dans mon ignore list. C'est pas pour autant qu'ils sont représentatifs de tout le forum (même s'ils sont bruyants). Déjà si tu évites le tout et rien t’esquives pas mal de relous.




> T'as un link ?


T'es déjà lassé-de TESO et tu viens tâter le terrain pour revenir sur GW2, toi ?  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais DS, ne supprime rien. On débat. On te dit ce qui est possible, ce qui est fait.
Faut pas réagir comme ça.

Et puis je revendique que je n'ai rien d'une animatrice et que je veux qu'on renomme mon rang "Administrateur". Parce que ça claque.
Et que ça correspond un peu plus. Voilà voilà.

----------


## purEcontact

Te plains pas, sinon on renomme le rang "Bitch des CPC".

_On sait ce qu'on perd, on sait pas ce qu'on gagne._  ::trollface:: 




> T'es déjà lassé-de TESO et tu viens tâter le terrain pour revenir sur GW2, toi ?


Ça fait un moment qu'il est plus sur TESO, il est sur Wildstar maintenant !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

S'toi la bitch
*post constructif*

Sinon c'est quoi le soucis, Ds ?

----------


## purEcontact

Rappel du sujet pour maderone :

Y'a plus assez de joueurs en jeu, est-ce que ça vient de la gestion de la guide ? 
Si oui, qu'est-ce qu'on peut changer ?

----------


## ds108j

Y a pas de soucis, y aura que Hasunay qui sera au courant !  ::ninja:: 

Pour le moment en tous cas !

----------


## purEcontact

Je veux qu'on file 500 po à tout les joueurs qui organisent des soirées d'event et qui ont une moyenne de 6/10 suite à un doodle demandant aux participants quelle note ils donne à l'event.
Ceci avec un effet rétroactif  ::ninja:: .




 ::trollface::

----------


## Skiant

> Ça fait un moment qu'il est plus sur TESO, il est sur Wildstar maintenant !


De pire en pire quoi.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

En même temps j'ai pas eu le doodle !
Et puis t'en ferais quoi des 500 po ? D'autres événements collaboratifs ?
Je demande qu'on file aussi des sous à Beanna ! Il nous a fait une super vidéo souvenir ! Mais je veux qu'il change la bande son, on va croire que je suis la jumelle démoniaque de Sephil là-dessus !

----------


## Caf

> De pire en pire quoi.


Il est bien ce jeu, tss tsss, c'est n0ra le chef de la guilde et vu qu'on aura pas de sous-section y'a le forum externe des dranacs qui a été proposé. Tout un programme. 

Vu que la sous section GW2 est en train de crever on devrait pourvoir la rename en Wildwstar tient. Je viens d'y penser.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Vu que la sous section GW2 est en train de crever on devrait pourvoir la rename en Wildwstar tient. Je viens d'y penser.


Tiens, ça me rappel quelque chose ce "CPC tiendra pas 3 mois"  ::ninja:: .

(Par contre, à force d'utiliser des  ::ninja:: , on va épuiser le quota).

---------- Post added at 15h23 ---------- Previous post was at 15h21 ----------




> Et puis t'en ferais quoi des 500 po ? D'autres événements collaboratifs ?


La pire, c'est que je serais assez c*n pour organiser 5 events avec 100po de cadeaux pour chaque  ::|: .

----------


## Caf

D'ailleurs le magot de la GU j'imagines qu'il n'a même pas été distribué, ça va crever dans les poches d'un seul canard.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vu le canard, ça ne me dérange pas.

Pure, je t'envoie le virement  ::trollface:: 
...
J'oserais pas de peur de me faire crier dessus, mais la volonté de le faire y est. J'adore tes events.

----------


## Maderone

> Rappel du sujet pour maderone :
> 
> Y'a plus assez de joueurs en jeu, est-ce que ça vient de la gestion de la guide ? 
> Si oui, qu'est-ce qu'on peut changer ?


Oui j'avais compris, mais apparemment il a supprimé ses messages ^^





> D'ailleurs le magot de la GU j'imagines qu'il n'a même pas été distribué, ça va crever dans les poches d'un seul canard. http://i.imgur.com/f5FHwqJ.gif


Bah en même temps faut proposer hein. On a je sais même plus combien de po de dispo pour la guilde et personne se bouge pour en faire profiter les gens au travers d'event ou autre. 
C'est la faute de tous les canards !

----------


## ds108j

> Oui j'avais compris, mais apparemment il a supprimé ses messages ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah en même temps faut proposer hein. On a je sais même plus combien de po de dispo pour la guilde et personne se bouge pour en faire profiter les gens au travers d'event ou autre. 
> C'est la faute de tous les canards !


Euh j'ai rien supprimé sur le sujet ! Hasunay ! Au secours, dis lui que ce que tu as vu n'était pas en lien !

----------


## purEcontact

Ça a été distribué en très grosse partie.
Genre 25 ou 50po, je me souviens plus  ::P: .

Mais bon, comme je suis le seul à organiser des events ( :tired: ), le magot part pas.
Je préférais avoir une banque de guilde avec 250 po et des canards qui s'amusent (genre du vrai fnu, pas le fait de faire sa daily) tout les soirs / toutes les semaines que 4k po en banque.

Il manque beaucoup d'outils (tous en fait) pour pouvoir créer soit même des évents de guilde.
A la limite, on peut mettre des bannières de rapidité sur une course à la mario kart (organisé avec les moyens du bord aka toniques) mais c'est tout  ::|: .

Ce qu'il manque en fait pour faire vivre la guilde, c'est du contenu, de l'animation et de la bonne volonté.
Le contenu n'est pas renouvelé et peu de joueurs veulent se taper la préparation d'un event organisé.
Perso, faut vraiment que j'ai envie de faire un event, que je fasse chier tout les joueurs de la guilde en les whispant un par un et que je les pousse à dire "oui, je serai là" pour arriver à faire quelque chose.




> Bah en même temps faut proposer hein. On a je sais même plus combien de po de dispo pour la guilde et personne se bouge pour en faire profiter les gens au travers d'event ou autre. 
> C'est la faute de tous les canards !


Voilà, comme dit le monsieur, arrêtez d'attendre après les autres pour avoir de l'animation au sein de la guilde.
Bougez vous le fion et si jamais ça foire (ce qui était le cas de ma première chasse au trésor à l'arche, connerie de débordement  ::|: ), bah vous améliorez le bousin ou vous partez sur une autre idée.




> Pure, je t'envoie le virement 
> ...
> J'oserais pas de peur de me faire crier dessus, mais la volonté de le faire y est. J'adore tes events.


C'est gentil, mais comme j'ai plus vraiment l'envie de jouer (je fais même pas les "donjons & profondes inspirations"), je sais pertinemment que je ferais des event foireux.

----------


## Skiant

Moi j'veux bien les POs et je vous recontacte pour l'event.
Bientôt.

---------- Post added at 15h36 ---------- Previous post was at 15h35 ----------

Tiens sinon c'est quand qu'on a du Guild Housing, Tynril ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Vu le canard, ça ne me dérange pas.


Excuse moi, je ne savais pas que TU étais décideuse de tout le magot des CPC.

A l’époque ou ce magot a été constitué il y avait pas mal de monde qui faisaient des events, et on m'avait rétorqué un nombre incalculable de fois. "ouais mais nan on va pas distribuer l'argent comme ça, puis c'est pas bien MORALEMENT de filer des thunes via des jeux entre canards."

Ça aurait au moins fait monter l’intérêt pour ces jeux concours.

Sauf que maintenant y'a plus personne donc ce beau tas d'or il ne sert strictement plus à rien.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Excuse moi, je ne savais pas que TU étais décideuse de tout le magot des CPC.


Excuse-moi Caf, je ne savais pas qu'on avait plus le droit de s'exprimer chez CPC  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> Excuse-moi Caf, je ne savais pas qu'on avait plus le droit de s'exprimer chez CPC


Perso je m'en tamponne totalement du canard en question et c'est pas du tout le sujet.

----------


## purEcontact

> A l’époque ou ce magot a été constitué il y avait pas mal de monde qui faisaient des events


Ah, première nouvelle !



Maximelene, Wizi, Maderone, DS et moi.
Je crois sans trop me tromper que j'ai fait la liste exhaustive des canards *qui ont pris l'initiative* d'organiser des events.

----------


## Nessou

Wesh envoies les pièces d'or !

----------


## Charmide

> Maximelene, Wizi, Maderone, DS et moi.
> Je crois sans trop me tromper que j'ai fait la liste exhaustive des canards *qui ont pris l'initiative* d'organiser des events *en PvE*


FTFY.
#clivage

----------


## Nessou

^ so 2013.

----------


## ds108j

Tiens en parlant de ça, et avant que je crée un topic pour rien, ça tenterait des canards un event Flashmob ?

Genre on se rejoint tous à l'arche du lion, (plus on est nombreux mieux c'est) et on fait un enchaînement d'emotes assez long de façon synchronisé ?
(en représentant cpc bien sur)

Edit : Voire même y adjoindre des musiciens de la guilde !

----------


## Charmide

> ^ so 2013. http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...3kB_F_-kq6a8ee


Yoloswag bro Pogchamp

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Perso je m'en tamponne totalement du canard en question et c'est pas du tout le sujet.


Alors range ton attaque gratuite et précise ta pensée.
Je te rappelle qu'on a lancé un grand débat là-dessus (utilisation du magot) et qu'après un bon doodle, la réponse de CPC était : "on verra plus tard". 
Et également, "si ya besoin de financer un event, on prend dedans". 
Voilà, voilà.

Ah DS, ça va être un beau bordel !
Prévois aussi un dress code !

----------


## Maderone

> "ouais mais nan on va pas distribuer l'argent comme ça, puis c'est pas bien MORALEMENT de filer des thunes via des jeux entre canards."


Ah bah ça aussi première nouvelle tiens. J'aimerais bien savoir qui pensait ça... 
Parce que le seul moyen, où pour moi on s'était tous mis d'accord pour distribuer les po, c'était de le faire à la suite d'event.

----------


## purEcontact

> Tiens en parlant de ça, et avant que je crée un topic pour rien, ça tenterait des canards un event Flashmob ?


Moi, non.

Pour être plus explicite, y'a 2 choses qui me plaisent pas dans l'idée :
- c'est très orienté RP
J'aime pas le RP parce que ça a une caractère passif : on attends que ça se passe.
Dans le cas présent, tu tapes ton emote au moment où on te dit de le taper, un bot pourrait le faire, ça fera joli sur une vidéo bien montée mais en soit l'activité ne me parait pas amusante.
- ça sous entend d'organiser les canards
Alors là, bonne chance.
Si il y a une chose que j'ai bien compris, c'est qu'au delà d'un groupe de 5 joueurs, c'est la catastrophe.

D'ailleurs, partant de constat, Mr Slurp voulait faire un event mais comme je sais pas si ça va finir par se faire ou pas, je n'en dirais pas plus.

@Charmide : tu me rappel où tu étais lors de la création du RAID ?
Par la même occasion, où j'étais lors des sessions pré-lancement de ce même RAID.
Merci, ce sera tout.

----------


## ds108j

Bon ben j'arrête avec mes idées merdiques alors.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Rho mais DS ! Ne te laisse pas faire !
Commence par essayer de monter un groupe de 5 canards.
Je te conseille de faire un groupe de slashemotes et un groupe de musiciens.
En sachant que musiciens, ce sera le plus dur, à cause notamment du lag ingame.
Essaie de fixer des réunions, de prévoir des programmes simples, et démontre à Pure qu'il a tord !  ::o:

----------


## lPyl

Ptain je te hais Lee Tchii, tu viens de me mettre France Gall - Résiste en tête.

----------


## Odrhann

On écrit *tort** bordel, même si vous êtes tous tordus  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pardon Nodram ! Pardon !  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Alors range ton attaque gratuite et précise ta pensée.
> Je te rappelle qu'on a lancé un grand débat là-dessus (utilisation du magot) et qu'après un bon doodle, la réponse de CPC était : "on verra plus tard". 
> Et également, "si ya besoin de financer un event, on prend dedans". 
> Voilà, voilà.
> 
> Ah DS, ça va être un beau bordel !
> Prévois aussi un dress code !


Il n'y'a pas de pensée à préciser, c'est juste que c'est ultra risible de voir qu'un magot aussi important va finalement ne servir à quedal vu que la totalité des canards de l'époque qui jouait encore quand on a eu le magot se sont tous barrés. Tout cela sous couvert de la bonne vieille excuse du "tkt mek le magot est en lieu sur dans les poches d'un canard de confiance". 

Il a beau être de confiance ton canard, ton magot il servira à rien dans ses poches ou ailleurs. C'est pas le sujet.

Il faudrait le distribuer à tout les canards encore actifs, ça sauverait les meubles au moins, mais même ça ça serait pas envisageable aujourd'hui j'suis sur.

----------


## Charmide

> @Charmide : tu me rappel_les_ où tu étais lors de la création du RAID ?
> Par la même occasion, où j'étais lors des sessions pré-lancement de ce même RAID.
> Merci, ce sera tout.


Toujours aussi à cran et fan de l'ad-hominem, mon poussin.

J'étais aux réunions de lancement, mais tu as la mémoire sélective. J'ai arrêté de jouer après.
Ça n'a aucun rapport avec l'organisation d'events CPC et donc ce dont parlait, sinon. La période où il y en a eu le plus prédate la démarche du RAID (qui en était justement une conséquence via la baisse de l'activité).

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

*sqouatte*

Il te manque quoi comme outil Pure pour vos events ?

Et pour ces trucs que vous organisez, vous proposez jamais ça aux non-CPC ?
Y'a des CPC qui participent à des events externes ? Genre les Olympiades du LBM ?

----------


## Tynril

C'est cool de voir que la question interesse du monde ! La communaute est pas si moribonde, on dirait. C'est juste que pas mal de canards se connectent moins du fait que y'a plus enormement de trucs a faire. Ce que je comprends aisement, et j'espere que le patch de la semaine prochaine aidera un peu.

En attendant, y'a un point qui me semble accepte par tout le monde, et qui me parait logique : *si vous avez des copains sur GW2, vous pouvez les inviter dans la guilde* (via un animateur, ou au pire un MP a moi sur ce forum, je me connectes toujours regulierement). C'est un truc qui semblait deja acquis pour certains (Pure a invite des gens par exemple), mais ca me semble important de clarifier pour tout le monde. Si en plus, vous poussez ces copains a venir sur le forum, c'est encore bien mieux (ca devrait pas etre excessivement difficile si c'est des copains).  ::): 

Pour en revenir aux events, si ce qu'il faut, c'est de la maille, la guilde en a. Y'a pas de soucis. Faites peter les events, la guilde vous financera avec plaisir.

----------


## Nessou

> j'espere que le patch de la semaine prochaine aidera un peu


hype !

----------


## olih

J'arrive avec mon seau de popcorn mais ça c'est déjà calmé  :tired:  C'était mieux avant™ 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou pas

.
J'avoue que pour ma part, je n'ai plus énormément de temps de jeu possible, du coup on me voit moins (beaucoup moins même).

Voila Voila, continuez, il n'y a rien à voir.

----------


## purEcontact

> Il te manque quoi comme outil Pure pour vos events ?


Pouvoir placer un drapeau interactif (uniquement pour la guilde) avec/sans marqueur sur la carte.
Pareil pour un coffre configurable.

Avec ces 2 "items", j'ai pas besoin d'avoir des canards qui poireautent pour donner les indices lors des chasses aux trésors ou de faire le lapin pour la course de guilde custom.
Ça me permettrait même de faciliter la mise en place du Quaggball (en permettant de le faire autre part qu'à hoelbrak).

----------


## Zepolak

> Moi je vais ailleurs, ça m'a d'ailleurs permis de découvrir des topics notamment parlant de EU4 ou Zepo s'était pas mal investi dans une partie de plusieurs mois pour ne jamais attaquer personne et faire trainer la partie dans un énorme statut quo bien priceless.


Roh le mec qui se pointe et qui balance des missiles. C'était sur EUIII déjà. Puis, je sais pas si tu parles de la première (PortePoisse, Pataplouf, Tyler, etc...) ou de la seconde (FckMagnets, Ulrick Popoff, etc...) mais autant la première j'étais un peu newbis, autant la seconde, comment dire, c'est dommage que je n'ai pas pondu mon AAR parce que mon activité diplomatique sous le manteau de gré à gré (mais sans jamais trahir personne, note) était monstrueuse, et j'avais économisé assez de thunes pour gagner 3 guerres mondiales. Pardon, je m'égare... Quel enfoiré ce Caf  ::P: h34r:

Je pense que l'aspect amis est la meilleure chose à faire. Mais je pense néanmoins que beaucoup de vrais canards l'ont déjà fait il y a longtemps.

J'espérais que les gens venant les dimanches finissent par embrasser un peu la guilde, manifestement ça a pas trop marché, c'est triste.

Le fait que le RAID ne taggue pas CPC par définition n'aide pas, c'est vrai, mais d'un autre côté, y a quand même pas mal de gens qui ne sont pas CPC dedans. Notez cependant que pour une guilde "moribonde", ben... CPC compte carrément dans le paysage de Vizunah. Quel paysage (de désolation), on me répondra, certes...

Bref, je pense que la guilde n'est pas morte, mais je pense que si y a des idées pour la revivifier, c'est un peu le bon moment. Y a des oignons/Ça canartoon réguliers qu'on devrait passer à Canardeur que vous avez en tête ?

----------


## Ptit gras

> Nodram


/summon Rohdan

----------


## purEcontact

Le truc c'est qu'en RvR, y'a une volonté de faire les choses bien puisqu'il y a des joueurs en face.
Par définition, en PvP, t'essai d'être meilleur que l'adversaire donc c'est un mode de jeu qui n'a pas besoin de beaucoup se renouveler d'un point de vue du contenu (y'a qu'à voir le nombre de joueurs sur CS 1.6 alors que le jeu n'a plus été màj depuis 2003).

En PvE, c'est une approche complètement différente.
Au début, c'est de le challenge de la découverte et ensuite, soit on en fait de temps en temps en "ballade", soit on essai de trouver des trucs pour le faire le plus rapidement possible ou on s'invente des challenges (faire des donjons solo, 5 bearbow, à poil, etc...).
C'est un peu comme celui qui fait de la marche à pied pour se détendre et celui qui fait de la marche sportive.

Le gros soucis de GW2, c'est qu'il demande à ceux qui veulent avoir du challenge d'embarquer ceux qui veulent se balader.
Le seul rajout qui va à l'encontre de ça, c'est les fractales : système que je n'aime pas du tout car il te demande finalement beaucoup plus de farm (et surtout de thune) que WoW à l'époque vanilla où il fallait aller chercher des plantes dans fellwood / winterspring.
_Pour ceux qui ont pas connu, c'était farm de 18h à 20h30, raid à 40 de 21h à minuit puis en général un peu de farm de minuit à 2h du matin pour préparer le raid du lendemain. 
Résumé : entre 2h et 4h de farm pour 3h de jeu._

Bref, en PvE, on est dépendant du contenu et des mise à jour.
Il faut que les màj d'Arenanet offrent plus de contenu avec une option "challenge" sans que ça passe directement pas la case "gold sink".

----------


## Caf

> Le truc c'est qu'en RvR, y'a une volonté de faire les choses bien puisqu'il y a des joueurs en face.
> Par définition, en PvP, t'essai d'être meilleur que l'adversaire donc c'est un mode de jeu qui n'a pas besoin de beaucoup se renouveler d'un point de vue du contenu (y'a qu'à voir le nombre de joueurs sur CS 1.6 alors que le jeu n'a plus été màj depuis 2003).
> 
> En PvE, c'est une approche complètement différente.
> Au début, c'est de le challenge de la découverte et ensuite, soit on en fait de temps en temps en "ballade", soit on essai de trouver des trucs pour le faire le plus rapidement possible ou on s'invente des challenges (faire des donjons solo, 5 bearbow, à poil, etc...).
> C'est un peu comme celui qui fait de la marche à pied pour se détendre et celui qui fait de la marche sportive.
> 
> Le gros soucis de GW2, c'est qu'il demande à ceux qui veulent avoir du challenge d'embarquer ceux qui veulent se balader.
> Le seul rajout qui va à l'encontre de ça, c'est les fractales : système que je n'aime pas du tout car il te demande finalement beaucoup plus de farm (et surtout de thune) que WoW à l'époque vanilla où il fallait aller chercher des plantes dans fellwood / winterspring.
> ...


Le jeu est cassé.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Adamm94

Bah putain, ça a pas l'air facile pour les débutants votre affaire. En tout cas je suis 80 depuis hier (110h de jeu en 13j, je sais pas si c'est très sain EDIT : quand j'y pense, y'a p't'etre un quart d'AFK aussi  ::P: ) prêt a faire n'importe quoi. Mais je suis un noob, donc toutes les histoires de PvE mega opti rotation toussa ça me passe un peu au dessus de la calebasse. En espérant que la bonne volonté remplace le skill au début :D
EDIT : et forcément mon stuff est tout pourri.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu rentres dans la catégorie :



> - *Les joueurs "détentes"* : DS, Skiant, Olih, Kyio (pour ne citer qu'eux) qui s'amusent en PvE sans rien attendre de spécifique. 
> _"Le jeu est sympa, j'y joue, je me prends pas la tronche. / Je suis nouveau, je découvre."_
> Surement un bon tiers de l'effectif.


C'est pas sale, il faut de tout pour s'amuser mais ne t'étonnes pas si certains joueurs refusent de jouer avec toi.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Histoire de catégoriser : ...


Mouarf, tu m'as mis nulle part. J'aurais bien aimé savoir dans quelle catégorie tu me met  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

RvR  ::trollface:: .

----------


## olih

Nop, mets le en Farmer Nantais  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Non il faut le classer en :

_- Les joueurs Dame Pipi : Tatsu-Kan pour ne citer que lui, on peut le trouver à n'importe quelle heure sur le mumble. Il te racontera tout les derniers ragots de la guilde cpc et/ou gc. Certains joueurs comme purE peuvent aussi y être classés par moment. Ils sont dans le game depuis un moment ils en ont donc une grande connaissance. Mais on ne sait jamais s'ils jouent vraiment, je pense qu'ils sont la juste pour être la, pour garder l'espace propre et bien tenue en fait. Après avoir utilisé les canaux vocaux leur filer quelques bananes looté ici et la en rvr suffira à leur témoigner une certaine importance._

 ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Par contre, je pense qu'il balance pas 1/10eme de ce qu'il sait (sauf à lily  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> http://www.gifsforum.com/images/gif/...7baf3-1661.gif
> 
> Par contre, je pense qu'il balance pas 1/10eme de ce qu'il sait (sauf à lily ).


Tu crois pas si bien dire  ::P: 

Au passage, j'adore ce gif  ::):

----------


## atavus

> Mouarf, tu m'as mis nulle part. J'aurais bien aimé savoir dans quelle catégorie tu me met


Il est où ce commentaire? Il est où??????????

Edit: caybon.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Papry qui ne sait toujours pas utiliser le forum, c'est consternant...
En cliquant sur  dans la quote, ça t'envois au message en question...

----------


## Caf

> Papry qui ne sait toujours pas utiliser le forum, c'est consternant...
> En cliquant sur http://forum.canardpc.com/images/but...post-right.png dans la quote, ça t'envois au message en question...


Ha ouais c'est vrai.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Papry qui ne sait toujours pas utiliser le forum, c'est consternant...
> En cliquant sur http://forum.canardpc.com/images/but...post-right.png dans la quote, ça t'envois au message en question...






> Edit: caybon.


Tu as juste une journée de retard. ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Et toi presque 6 ans.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Et toi presque 6 ans.


Vas te faire ........................ ::ninja::

----------


## Han Solo

Salut les canards,

ca fait un bail que j'ai pas joué à Guild Wars 2, le jeu qui m'avait fait racheter un PC tout beau tout neuf.
J'avais toujours joué avec mon ancienne Guilde de GW1, une petite guilde familiale du Nord avec qui j'ai passé des moments merveilleux, et des rencontres IRL de fous furieux.
Aujourd'hui j'aimerais rejouer mais mes anciens collègues de jeu se font très très rares et jouer seul ca m'amuse moyennement.

Etant donné les soirées mémorables avec les canards de Arma 3 (faudrait bien que je m'y remette aussi à celui là pffff pourquoi je suis pas pensionné moi) je me suis dis qu'il serait tout naturel de venir frapper à votre porte.
Mon soucis c'est que je suis sur Roche de L'Augure, je suppose que je dois casquer pour vous rejoindre ou bien il y a peut-être une autre solution depuis...? Ou du moins pour faire quelques soirées avant de basculer (on sait jamais que mon haleine de boeuf vous déplaise hu hu)

Je peux contacter qui dans le jeu ? Je dois me référer au premier post peut-être ?

Allez à bientot j'espère !
Solo.

----------


## ds108j

Salut ! Avec les méga serveurs, plus de soucis. Sauf pour le WvW.
On a bien des gens dans la guilde qui sont sur désolation.
Au plaisir de te voir infâme !  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> Au plaisir de te voir infâme !


On dit une femme.

----------


## ds108j

Et zut, "ingame" (après, tu es peut être infâme, mais ça on verra !)

----------


## Han Solo

Merci les gars, je fais comment pour vous rejoindre, le mega mumble des canards ?

moi infâme ?... que nenni je suis  un mâle très distingué.
(sauf peut-être quand je pète sous la couette, comme tout le monde quoi)

----------


## Tygra

> Merci les gars, je fais comment pour vous rejoindre, le mega mumble des canards ?


Première page : envoyer un message à notre super canard intendant  :;): 
Sinon oui, je crois que le mumble fonctionne ...

----------


## BigGift

Et pêter sous la couette c'est degueulasse mais tellement bien  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Et pêter sous la couette c'est degueulasse mais tellement bien


What the F ???

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et pour toi, le titre de "Sale Traitre" ou "Lâcheur", ça te va ?  ::trollface:: 
Franchement, faire les missions de guilde avec les LRD à la même heure que nous ... au même endroit ...  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

> *12. J'ai besoin de confier mes problèmes intimes, je cherche du réconfort, aidez-moi s'il vous plait.*
> Si vous souhaitez contacter un animateur, vous trouverez la liste complète dans ce document.


J'pense qu'on peut supprimer cette ligne.
Sachant que le fichier n'est pas à jour et que les animateurs sont moins présent (no drama inside, merci).

----------


## Maderone

Bon, qui veut devenir animateur ?
Postulez ! L'armée de terre recrute !

----------


## Ptit gras

Après je pense qu'il n'y a besoin que d'anims PvE, parce que côté McM la gestion est un peu différente à cause du RAID, et le PvP ça concerne 3 mecs  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

PvE / PvP osef, le tout c'est qu'on ai quelqu'un qui puisse inviter dans la guilde.
Zepolak, Maderone et Leetchi sont moins présent (encore une fois, no drama merci) et Tynril se connecte essentiellement la nuit.

Le soucis étant qu'avec le grade animateur, on passe de l'autre coté de la barrière, celui où on est vu comme des tyrans sans cœur se goinfrant de grappe de raisins tout en se gaussant de la populasse palmipédienne ( ::ninja:: ).
Du coup, personne ne veut en être  ::P: .

----------


## Ptit gras

> (encore une fois, no drama merci)


Tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi tu insistes sur ce point, je comprends pas trop  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi tu insistes sur ce point, je comprends pas trop


Je pense que c'est parce qu'il est maladroit  ::): 

Et sinon, je pense que ce serait chouettos pour la guilde d'avoir au moins un animateur tout frais ! 

La boîte à MP est ouverte, n'hésitez pas ! Nul besoin d'être une "personnalité" pour candidater d'ailleurs, juste être un canard sachant jouer avec des canards.

----------


## Maximelene

Nan, j'déconne.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi tu insistes sur ce point, je comprends pas trop





> Je pense que c'est parce qu'il est maladroit


Je suis pas maladroit, je sais qu'on est nombreux à se tourner les pouces en jeu et que c'est dans ce genre de moment où la moindre connerie peut partir en drama de 50 pages histoire d'avoir quelque chose à faire...
Au passage, le message de Ptit gras est un troll.

Edit : 
Maxi qui fait la réflexion hier sur mumble "Putain mais j'suis plus animateur moi ? Depuis quand ?".
Encore heureux, je lui ai rafraîchi la mémoire  ::trollface::   ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> on est nombreux à se tourner les pousses en jeu


On a pas tant de sylvaris que ça !  ::o: 




> Maxi qui fait la réflexion hier sur mumble "Putain mais j'suis plus animateur moi ? Depuis quand ?".


Correction :
"Est-ce que je suis encore animateur moi déjà ?"

Je sortais de Fractales avec Ivanoff, j'étais fatigué.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Voit pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja:: .
_(J'ai dormi 2h, je pense que j'vais me coucher, bonne nuit)_

----------


## Tigermilk

Moi moi moi !

----------


## Caf

> PvE / PvP osef, le tout c'est qu'on ai quelqu'un qui puisse inviter dans la guilde.
> Zepolak, Maderone et Leetchi sont moins présent (encore une fois, no drama merci) et Tynril se connecte essentiellement la nuit.
> 
> Le soucis étant qu'avec le grade animateur, on passe de l'autre coté de la barrière, celui où on est vu comme des tyrans sans cœur se goinfrant de grappe de raison tout en se gaussant de la populasse palmipédienne ().
> Du coup, personne ne veut en être .


Pourquoi te décrire toi même ? Haaaaaaa T'as toujours voulu être anim's, on le savait !

----------


## Zepolak

Je vais poser une question à laquelle je n'ai pas de réponse et qui est posée plutôt vis à vis des joueurs très réguliers de la guilde : est-ce qu'il y a toujours besoin d'un animateur pour gérer les entrées-sorties de la guilde ?

On a eu cette idée d'organisation à l'époque très faste du jeu où on frolait régulièrement les 500 membres. Elle ne se justifie à l'heure actuelle à mon sens que pour une unique chose : une section du coffre de guilde qui soient vraiment protégée (au prix de pouvoir rarement en retirer quelque chose). 

Est-ce que pour tout le reste, il ne serait pas plus pertinent d'étendre les droits de beaucoup de canardeurs ? Ou alors de ceux qui se savent "raisonnables"/"pas trop sanguins" (je n'ai aucune envie de voir des gens user/abuser des kicks & autres joyeusetés).

----------


## Tigermilk

> Je vais poser une question à laquelle je n'ai pas de réponse et qui est posée plutôt vis à vis des joueurs très réguliers de la guilde : est-ce qu'il y a toujours besoin d'un animateur pour gérer les entrées-sorties de la guilde ?
> 
> On a eu cette idée d'organisation à l'époque très faste du jeu où on frolait régulièrement les 500 membres. Elle ne se justifie à l'heure actuelle à mon sens que pour une unique chose : une section du coffre de guilde qui soient vraiment protégée (au prix de pouvoir rarement en retirer quelque chose). 
> 
> Est-ce que pour tout le reste, il ne serait pas plus pertinent d'étendre les droits de beaucoup de canardeurs ? Ou alors de ceux qui se savent "raisonnables"/"pas trop sanguins" (je n'ai aucune envie de voir des gens user/abuser des kicks & autres joyeusetés).


A mon avis, on a besoin seulement de vétéran pour gerer les entrés / sorties de la guilde. 

Le coffre devrait continuer à être gerer par des officiers / animateurs, mais pour le reste des canards de confiance sont amplement suffisant !

----------


## Wizi

Je suis pour garder en tout cas la gestion des kick, rang et coffre de guilde aux animateurs  et donner aux membres vétérans de confiance l'invitation en guilde, et le statut intermédiaire de Maître Nageur qui peut en plus gérer les buff et consommables de guilde

----------


## Ptit gras

> Ptit gras est un troll.


Diffamation

----------


## Tygra

> Je suis pour garder en tout cas la gestion des kick, rang et coffre de guilde aux animateurs  et donner aux membres vétérans de confiance l'invitation en guilde, et le statut intermédiaire de Maître Nageur qui peut en plus gérer les buff et consommables de guilde


Ça me parait pas mal d'étendre les invits mais pas forcément les kicks.
Après qui va décider du statut de "vétéran" ou non chez les canards ... si seulement ces fainéants d'Anet nous avaient pondu un vrai log avec "a rejoint la guilde le ..." :summon_tyntyn: ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Hello. je vais profiter de l'occasion vu que ça en parle : vous pouvez m'envoyer en guilde retraite, ça fait pas mal de temps que j'ai pas lancé le jeu et les probabilités que je le relance sont plus que maigrichones.

Have fun tout le monde  :;):

----------


## Tigermilk

> Hello. je vais profiter de l'occasion vu que ça en parle : vous pouvez m'envoyer en guilde retraite, ça fait pas mal de temps que j'ai pas lancé le jeu et les probabilités que je le relance sont plus que maigrichones.
> 
> Have fun tout le monde


 ::(: 

Tu mes donnes tes PO ?

----------


## Maderone

> Hello. je vais profiter de l'occasion vu que ça en parle : vous pouvez m'envoyer en guilde retraite, ça fait pas mal de temps que j'ai pas lancé le jeu et les probabilités que je le relance sont plus que maigrichones.
> 
> Have fun tout le monde


Haha, Slurp ! Tu sais que je t'adore et que je t'ai toujours aimé ! On s'amuse bien avec toi !
Tu me files des po ? 
Et donc ça va la vie ? La famille, tout ça ? 
Allez, file moi tes po, t'en auras plus besoin. 
N'hésite pas à repasser de temps en temps, c'est toujours un plaisir !
Stp, tes po...  ::'(:

----------


## Tygra

J'en profite pour dire aux vieux qui avaient arrêté comme moi et qui lurkeraient par ici : la saison 2 s'annonce, en seulement 2 épisodes, largement supérieure à la première.
Genre (je le dis vite parce que ça reste du PvE) t'as envie de connaître la suite. Et la nouvelle zone est sayx.

----------


## Tigermilk

De toute façon, GW2 est un jeu gratuit, donc les gens quis arrêtent et ne repassent plus... n'ont juste pas de coeur  ::(:

----------


## Bartinoob

Je suis d'accord pour rajouter quelques droits aux piliers de comptoir la guilde, mais pas pour tout.

Je pense que le droit de kick / accès au coffre devrait rester extrêmement limité. C'est pas tant une question de confiance que de risque global, personne n'est à l'abri de se faire piquer son compte (sauf peut-être un monsieur que je ne nommerai pas), donc moins on a de gens avec des droits "étendus", mieux c'est.

Après, autoriser les lancements d'events de guilde / invitations à un peu plus de monde, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Tu mes donnes tes PO ?





> Haha, Slurp ! Tu sais que je t'adore et que je t'ai toujours aimé ! On s'amuse bien avec toi !
> Tu me files des po ? 
> Et donc ça va la vie ? La famille, tout ça ? 
> Allez, file moi tes po, t'en auras plus besoin. 
> N'hésite pas à repasser de temps en temps, c'est toujours un plaisir !
> Stp, tes po...


Mmmmm... j'ai bien 200PO en stock, mais comment redistribuer ça de manière intéressante....  ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

> Mmmmm... j'ai bien 200PO en stock, mais comment redistribuer ça de manière intéressante....


C'est très simple !
Le canard qui venait tout juste de rentrer dans la guilde et t'a emmené faire arah c1 mérite 199 po sur les 200 et le reste c'est pour pouvoir payer des TP si jamais tu reviens !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

> Je suis d'accord pour rajouter quelques droits aux piliers de comptoir la guilde, mais pas pour tout.
> 
> Je pense que le droit de kick / accès au coffre devrait rester extrêmement limité. C'est pas tant une question de confiance que de risque global, personne n'est à l'abri de se faire piquer son compte (sauf peut-être un monsieur que je ne nommerai pas), donc moins on a de gens avec des droits "étendus", mieux c'est.
> 
> Après, autoriser les lancements d'events de guilde / invitations à un peu plus de monde, pourquoi pas.


Tout pareil !

Quant à la question de savoir qui est vétéran ça peut se faire petit à petit, ceux qui sont là depuis quelques temps se manifestent ici ou en mp aux anim qu'ils ont le plus côtoyés pour avoir ce droit d'invit.

Sinon jverrai bien un concours de chant sur le mumble pour les 200po, histoire de rendre hommage à Slurp en quelque sorte. Et de se venger  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> C'est très simple !
> Le canard qui venait tout juste de rentrer dans la guilde et t'a emmené faire arah c1 mérite 199 po sur les 200 et le reste c'est pour pouvoir payer des TP si jamais tu reviens !


Je n'ai plus jamais été le même après arah C1  :Emo: 
Mais comme tu m'as fait rire et rappelé un grand moment, tu viens de gagner 5 PO

----------


## Nessou

Si vous voulez je peux accepter la tâche d'inviter les nouveaux dans la guilde, je suis connecté assez (trop) souvent, je suis sur désolation et j'ai vraiment pas envie de revenir sur vizunah quand je vois JoL tous les jours (merci la SB GC qui en parle tous les jours :D), donc niveau coffre de guilde vous risquez pas grand chose.

----------


## Tygra

> j'ai vraiment pas envie de revenir sur vizunah quand je vois JoL tous les jours (merci la SB GC qui en parle tous les jours :D)


Tous les éléments "intéressants" de Vizu sont partis vers de plus vertes contrées tu sais. On est bien bien bien sur Vizu. JoL c'est pour le sport et pour tromper l'ennui au boulot  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Sinon jverrai bien un concours de chant sur le mumble pour les 200po, histoire de rendre hommage à Slurp en quelque sorte. Et de se venger


Je me suis amusé à apprendre "can't stop" des Red Hot dernièrement, tu veux que je te fasse écouter?  ::trollface::

----------


## revanwolf

Par contre le souci,c'est que GW2 est plutôt avare au niveau de la gestion des rangs(une seule case qui permet d'inviter,de changer de rang et d'expulser tout ceux qui ont un rang inférieur à eux).

----------


## purEcontact

Vous donnez le droit d'inviter aux maîtres canards et basta (t'façon, le pauvre wizi se tape déjà les missions de guilde).
Pour les 200 po de slurp, on sait très bien que ça va finir dans les poches de papry.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Vous donnez le droit d'inviter aux maîtres canards et basta (t'façon, le pauvre wizi se tape déjà les missions de guilde).
> Pour les 200 po de slurp, on sait très bien que ça va finir dans les poches de papry.


J'ai voulu lui donner, mais il les a papry :rimshot:

----------


## Sephil

Holala, c'était vraiment une blague Slurp, je me plains beaucoup (qui a dit trop ?  ::ninja::  ) mais j'ai vraiment pas de manque de thunes sur ce jeu.  ::P: 

Du coup j'hésite à te les renvoyer, parce que le geste est très beau, mais y a probablement des canards qui ont plus besoin. ^^

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Holala, c'était vraiment une blague Slurp, je me plains beaucoup (qui a dit trop ?  ) mais j'ai vraiment pas de manque de thunes sur ce jeu. 
> 
> Du coup j'hésite à te les renvoyer, parce que le geste est très beau, mais y a probablement des canards qui ont plus besoin. ^^


La question pour moi n'est pas quel sont les canards dans le besoin (que pour beaucoup je vais pas connaitre en plus), mais mes camarades de jeu et ceux qui ont joué avec moi et Orgazmo en supportant nos vannes des heures durant  :;): 

Et rassure toi tu n'es pas le premier canard à qui je fait un dont  ::):

----------


## Wizi

Le plus important qui va hériter du SlurpBook, recueil de super blague et évent  ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Le plus important qui va hériter du SlurpBook, recueil de super blague et évent  ?


Pour ça faudrait que le livre ait été écrit, il existe des jeux de mots capables de détruire le monde mais qui ne se transmettent que de bouche à oreille parmi les gens de mon espèce  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu es sûr que tu veux arrêter Slurp ?  :Emo: 

Sinon y a t il forcément besoin d'autres canards avec les droits d'invitation ? Tynril est toujours là, un mp suffit.
Maderone est là régulièrement (même s'il fout rien à la capitale humaine et qu'il réclame des po pour se saper comme une barbie prostiput  :tired: ).
Et sauf exceptions, je suis là en mission de guilde.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Tu es sûr que tu veux arrêter Slurp ?


Je suis surtout certain qu'il n'y à plus rien qui m'attire sur le jeu actuellement, mais distribuer selon l'envie ou l'humeur mes POs, ça va être marrant  :;):

----------


## Sephil

Bon ben merci Slurp du coup.  ::P:

----------


## Tynril

Je suis completement pour donner aux Maitres Nageurs le droit d'inviter (et donc de kick/promote). Je suis toujours dispo et je fais toutes les invit' pour lesquelles je recois des MPs, mais je pense qu'on en est a un stade ou ca pose plus de soucis de recruter des potes de canards avec un peu moins de formalites, directement en jeu.

Et je pense qu'on peut du meme coup eventuellement etendre un peu la liste des maitres nageurs au besoin, si des gens ont envie. C'est pas specialement pour prendre des responsabilites, mais juste pour que y'aie a peu pres tout le temps quelqu'un qui peut faire des invit' en ligne. Je propose Pure.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Pure qui prends la direction de Wildstar  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Tynril

Tu reviendras vite !

----------


## Maderone

> Pure qui prends la direction de Wildstar .


Tu pues.
Cordialement.

----------


## Sephil

Si c'est juste pour inviter, comme Nessou, je suis là très (qui a dit trop ?  ::ninja::  ) souvent, par contre, comme déjà dit par Nessou : Deso, donc peux pas gérer les upgrades/consos/missions de guilde de Vizu.

----------


## Kryeg

Merci aux coins pour l'add en guilde de mon ami et moi.
J'suis co quasi chaque soir alors c'pareil, si y'a besoin de types pour les invitations en guilde, pouvez donner mon pseudo.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pensez à venir sur mumble et aux missions de guilde le dimanche soir 21h, si vous pouvez !

----------


## Kryeg

Lv80 only ?

----------


## purEcontact

Non, mais assures toi d'avoir les TP qui vont bien pour les missions.

----------


## BigGift

Peut être que demain soir je fais mon grand retour! preparez vos bisous j'en attend un paquet! :3

----------


## revanwolf

> Peut être que demain soir je fais mon grand retour! preparez vos bisous j'en attend un paquet! :3


Ok,on prépare les fourches et le bucher.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Salut !

Je joue sur le serveur place de Vizunah et je me demandais s'il était possible de rejoindre la guilde ?
Je joue un peu tous les soirs et le week-end, mais je viens de commencer donc mon perso (rodeur humaine) n'est que level 15 pour le moment (j'ai commencé par deux autres persos lvl 23 et 20).
Y'a-t-il des conditions particulières pour vous rejoindre ?
Si non, mon pseudo in-game est Alweina Finelame

----------


## Sephil

> Y'a-t-il des conditions particulières pour vous rejoindre ?
> Si non, mon pseudo in-game est Alweina Finelame


Oui, mais c'est très facile, il suffit d'envoyer 300po à Bang Kaboom.  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

j'ai 2 po à proposer, ça suffit ?...  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

La guilde est ouverte à tous les canards et amis de canards  ::):  Il n'y a aucune condition particulière ou obligation de présence.

Chaque dimanche soir à 21h on fait les missions de guilde ensemble, si tu veux venir c'est bien d'être sur mumble par contre (voir ici pour s'y connecter) pour l'organisation.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas "c'est bien d'être sur mumble", c'est "ramène ta fraise sur mumble si tu souhaites pas être laissé pour compte".
On demande fréquemment sur mumble si vous avez terminé votre mission et on le demande pas systématiquement en chan guilde (disons que ça peut arriver qu'on oublie).
Sans compter le fait que certains ont un filtre anti-chan guilde (je présume, vu qu'ils arrivent pas à le lire et qu'ils se plaignent après).

Bref, venez sur mumble, même qu'en écoute, ça dure pas longtemps et ça évite des prises de tête.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ayant un enfant à gérer je pense que ça sera chaud de venir le dimanche soir à une heure précise, sauf coup de bol, mais si je peux venir, je serais sur Mumble (en écoute sans doute)  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Tu peux toujours rejoindre en plein milieu, ça pose rarement des soucis.

----------


## Sephil

Les missions de guilde n'ont rien d'un impératif d'ailleurs.  :;): 
On les fait uniquement pour les récompenses individuelles qu'elles apportent aux joueurs.  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ok, c'est noté  :;): 
Qui je dois contacter ?

----------


## revanwolf

Tynril de préférence(comme indiqué dans le 1er post)

----------


## purEcontact

Pour entrer dans la guilde ? Tu peux mp Tynril.
Sinon, pour les missions, ça se fait sur un principe de hot join : on link dans le canal guilde où tp et il suffit de s'y rendre. Pas besoin d'être groupé.

----------


## Maderone

Pour rappel, les missions ne sont pas faites pour être conviviales. Il est interdit de s'y amuser et de prendre du plaisir, merci. Tout contrevenant à cette règle se verra bannir de la guilde. 

_- Super Animateur._

----------


## Sephil

Tu sais encore ce que c'est des missions de guilde, toi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Tu sais encore ce que c'est des missions de guilde, toi ?


Personne le connait ce type.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Personne le connait ce *poney*.


fixed

----------


## NoVaCoRpS

Hello coin coin, j'aimerais vous rejoindre chez les Grand Cross si c'est toujours possible je viens de me remettre à GW2  :;):  Qui dois-je contacter ingame ?

Pseudo IG : Novacorps

----------


## purEcontact

Chez GC ça risque d'être dur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ca existe encore GC ? *question sérieuse*

----------


## NoVaCoRpS

Alors un équivalent ? Plus de canards sur GW2 ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Ca existe encore GC ? *question sérieuse*


Non.

Mais tu peux toujours venir chez CPC, ça mange pas de... enfin, si ça en bouffe pas mal un canard - bref.
Mp Tynril tout ça tout ça, c'est en page 1.

----------


## Caf

Troma m'avait refilé les accès, on me les a salement virés. J'aurai du t’écouter purE, tu avais raison à leur sujets en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Troma m'avait refilé les accès, on me les a salement virés. J'aurai du t’écouter purE, tu avais raison à leur sujets en fait.


En même temps, tu troll tellement que c'est devenu impossible de savoir quand tu es sérieux. (pire que pure) !

----------


## ds108j

> Hello coin coin, j'aimerais vous rejoindre chez les Grand Cross si c'est toujours possible je viens de me remettre à GW2  Qui dois-je contacter ingame ?
> 
> Pseudo IG : Novacorps


Salut Novacorps ! Tu abandonnes Warframe ?  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Ca existe encore GC ? *question sérieuse*


Le forum existe encore et est utilisés par d'une part "les vieux potes" qui ont joué et peiné ensemble et qui du coup se sont connus dessus et continuent d'utiliser une shoutbox pour parler de tout et de rien, et d'autre part, surtout, pour nous, ça existe toujours pour les CPC (et les autres) qui participent au Barbarian Raid Club.

En effet, on utilise le forum pour parler des builds et de l'organisation du groupe. Donc faut pas hésiter si jamais jouer en RvR en mode organisé avec les CPC vous intéresse, de me contacter moi ou un des autres RAIDeux pour chopper les droits pour voir cette section-là. 

En résumé, Grand Cross a été tué à l'orée de la saison 2 de RvR pour permettre à Hora Nova d'avoir le champ libre (on a vu ce que ça a donné, une migration sur PA \0/) mais le forum fonctionne toujours pour certaines chose et notamment la plus importante en ce qui concerne les CPC et le RvR à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## purEcontact

> En résumé, Grand Cross a été tué à la sortie de TESO puisque les joueurs en ont eu marre d'un mode de jeu qui n'a presque pas évolué en 2 ans. Le manque d'effectif et les nombreux drama internes ont fragilisés la structure qui a fini par se disloquer.


Préfère ma version, ça me parait plus cohérent.

----------


## Zepolak

> Préfère ma version, ça me parait plus cohérent.


Le souci que je vois avec ta version est que, concise comme ça, il faudrait au moins que tous ses éléments soient factuelles. 
Or c'est complétement faux de dire que des dramas internes ont fragilisés la structure, c'est une antithèse absolue et la décision de clore l'aventure a été un acte consensuel (= décidé en commun). Il y eut dans l'histoire de GC des soucis internes (dont très peu de personnes ont jamais eu connaissances, et c'était principalement sur les premiers mois) mais certainement pas sur la fin où on faisait front commun.
Le manque d'effectif, par contre, oui, c'est clair.

----------


## purEcontact

Zelegant n'a donc pas été un soucis pour GC.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Zelegant n'a donc pas été un soucis pour GC.


Zélégant n'a jamais été ni de près ni de loin proche de GC. Ton troll tombe à l'eau à mon avis.

Ou alors, si par interne dans ton précédent message, tu voulais parler de problèmes interne au serveur, oui, clairement, Vizunah a eu de gros soucis internes, qui ont eu un impact très néfaste. C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.

----------


## NoVaCoRpS

> Salut Novacorps ! Tu abandonnes Warframe ?


NON que nenni mon cher !  :;):  Comme tous les canards j'alterne, si on veut savourer un jeu il faut savoir l'apprécier par période.

Je jongle comme beaucoup entre différent jeux, Warframe j'attend un peu qu'ils fassent quelque chose avec l'interface du vaisseau le FOV est à vomir pour le moment.

----------


## Fsb

Coin,
je viens de poster ma candidature pour 2 de mes amis et moi même,
peut-être au plaisir de vous voir prochainement  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et vous avez payé les 20 po chacun ?  ::o: 
C'est moi qui prends les inscriptions.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu prends tellement cher pour ce que c'est...  ::ninja::   ::trollface::

----------


## Tynril

On accueille donc 5 nouveaux canetons aujourd'hui:
nAKAZZ.4687NovacorpsFsb.2948 et ses deux potes, wetless.3071 et haku.3810

Et je l'avais pas posté ici, mais lundi on a aussi accueilli Alweina Finelame.

Bienvenue a eux !

---------- Post added at 21h33 ---------- Previous post was at 21h32 ----------

Ah et Theartemis.7620 un peu avant ça.

----------


## olih

C'est beau cette guilde canard qui continue à vivre au bout de 2 ans de jeu  :Emo: .
Et qui arrive à recruter des gens comme ça, sans faire d'effort  :Emo: ²

----------


## Bartinoob

Y a une prime pour les entremetteurs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

*Vote : Un tag rose pour Zepo !*
Avec un doodle démoniaque  ::ninja::  
*http://doodle.com/w8xt9hxqq6qnxd7q*

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Autant de recrutement... La chance... :°(

----------


## purEcontact

"Non, hors de question, à chaque fois qu'on offre un tag, le mec fini par arrêter de jouer".

Vu la tronche du doodle, Zepo aura son tome, soit, ça me dérange pas plus que ça.
Par contre, vouloir dépenser de la thune personnellement alors qu'on a largement de quoi lui offrir, faut pas déconner : c'est *non*.

Au bout d'un moment, faut arrêter de vouloir financer à chaque fois qu'un truc se profile sinon le magot servira jamais.
Bref, craquer beaucoup de thune pour une seule personne, je suis pas vraiment pour mais si ça doit se faire, autant que ce soit pris dans le coffre de guilde plutôt que dans la poche des membres.

----------


## olih

> "Non, hors de question, à chaque fois qu'on offre un tag, le mec fini par arrêter de jouer".
> 
> Vu la tronche du doodle, Zepo aura son tome, soit, ça me dérange pas plus que ça.
> Par contre, vouloir dépenser de la thune personnellement alors qu'on a largement de quoi lui offrir, faut pas déconner : c'est *non*.
> 
> Au bout d'un moment, faut arrêter de vouloir financer à chaque fois qu'un truc se profile sinon le magot servira jamais.
> Bref, craquer beaucoup de thune pour une seule personne, je suis pas vraiment pour mais si ça doit se faire, autant que ce soit pris dans le coffre de guilde plutôt que dans la poche des membres.


 Oui enfin, le coup de la thune perso, c'est surtout un petit délire mumbleien. On est prêt à mettre au moins 1po !!! tu te rends compte !!!

----------


## purEcontact

Je me rends surtout compte que t'es un traître à ta propre cause puisque tu as répondu à un doodle  ::ninja:: .

----------


## olih

> Je me rends surtout compte que t'es un traître à ta propre cause puisque tu as répondu à un doodle .


Mais totalement, j'ai même acheté un tome.

----------


## Zepolak

> *Vote : Un tag rose pour Zepo !*
> Avec un doodle démoniaque  
> *http://doodle.com/w8xt9hxqq6qnxd7q*


 ::O: 

Et, euh, rose... Pourquoi rose...  ::o: 

Par contre, je n'avais pas lu les annonces officielles, juste les réactions sur notre forum, et euh, bon, j'avais pas capté que c'est 300 par couleur. Bon. Je pense que de toute façon les gens se sont exprimé sur la question globalement...

----------


## Beanna

Il n'est pas encore trop tard pour espérer un changement avant le patch suite à l'élan de contestation de la communauté. Si ce prix exubérant par couleur est bel et bien un money sink pour les PvE boys qui utilisent le tag comme un cosmétique, on peut toujours rêver à une manœuvre intelligente de A.net pour changer automatiquement la couleur de chaque nouveau tag qui apparaît sur une map en McM afin d'éviter les confusions.  ::sad::

----------


## Tygra

> on peut toujours rêver à une manœuvre intelligente de A.net


Haha.
Ha-Ha.

----------


## Sephil

> Et, euh, rose... Pourquoi rose... 
> 
> Par contre, je n'avais pas lu les annonces officielles, juste les réactions sur notre forum, et euh, bon, j'avais pas capté que c'est 300 par couleur. Bon. Je pense que de toute façon les gens se sont exprimé sur la question globalement...


Quelles annonces officielles ?

C'est pas censé être dévoilé avant demain d'après la page du feature pack.

----------


## Zepolak

> Quelles annonces officielles ?
> 
> C'est pas censé être dévoilé avant demain d'après la page du feature pack.


Considère mes propos approximatifs vu que je n'ai lu que CPC et non pas les liens données par les canards. Donc je ne sais pas quelle était la nature et le texte de l'annonce. (Je pensais que c'était officiel quand même, cette histoire de tag)

----------


## Tygra

> Considère mes propos approximatifs vu que je n'ai lu que CPC et non pas les liens données par les canards. Donc je ne sais pas quelle était la nature et le texte de l'annonce. (Je pensais que c'était officiel quand même, cette histoire de tag)


Révélé dans une interview à un magazine / site web si je me souviens bien.
La vraie annonce sera le chapitre "command the rainbow" du feature pack, selon toute vraissemblance. Annoncée le 20/08/14 normalement, à moins qu'avec les dernières révélations de TynTyn il y ait du gros damage control à faire et donc report de cette annonce  :;):

----------


## Noctus

Le bonjour à tous ^^ 

Je vais surement vous joindre sur GW2 que je viens d'acheter.
Je connais encore rien au jeu, j'ai seulement une expérience de mmo sur Runes Of Magic...
Noob et newbie pour tout vous dire^^
Vous pouvez me confirmer le serveur Place de Vizunah [FR] comme le serveur de la guilde svp?
Histoire que je fasse pas un perso ailleurs^^

Merci à tous  ::):

----------


## Nessou

Oui.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le choix du serveur est intéressant seulement si tu veux faire du McM, et il me semble qu'il n'y a plus de canards en McM avec l'arrêt des resets depuis quelques semaines.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Par défaut, viens sur Vizunah  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Le choix du serveur est intéressant seulement si tu veux faire du McM, et il me semble qu'il n'y a plus de canards en McM avec l'arrêt des resets depuis quelques semaines.


Ouais mais alors là tu donnes du putain de gros grain à moudre à Purecon là  ::ninja:: 

Y a un paquet de canards qui jouent encore en McM, mais ils ne reste c'est vrai à ma connaissance que ceux s'étant organisé sous le Barbarian Raid Club.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ouais mais alors là tu donnes du putain de gros grain à moudre à Purecon là .


Je sais que je suis la star nationale chez CPC, mais de là à me citer sur tout les sujets, faudrait peut être arrêter  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Caf

> ... (pire que pure) !


Merci de vous agenouiller les sous-êtres.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Merci de vous agenouiller les sous-êtres. http://i.imgur.com/7N4OSIh.gif


T'es qui ?  ::o:

----------


## Sephil

Bon ben vous pouvez fermer votre doodle et garder le magot. Zepo aura automatiquement son tag rose.  ::P: 

La mega blague l'annonce du jour.
Y a vraiment juste des couleurs et l'account bound sur le tag commandant. x)

Ca les aurait tués de faire une petite interface pour les commandes classiques d'escouade ?
Ou bien de faire des tags visibles uniquement pour la guilde, le groupe, whatever?

----------


## Odrhann

Ce jeu est un échec.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Vazy Rohdann, reviens jouer là ! 
T'as pas delete ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Bon ben vous pouvez fermer votre doodle et garder le magot. Zepo aura automatiquement son tag rose. 
> 
> La mega blague l'annonce du jour.
> Y a vraiment juste des couleurs et l'account bound sur le tag commandant. x)
> 
> Ca les aurait tués de faire une petite interface pour les commandes classiques d'escouade ?
> Ou bien de faire des tags visibles uniquement pour la guilde, le groupe, whatever?


Clairement, une interface pour les outils de cdt, genre un petit cadre.
Plutôt que de devoir aller sur le wiki pour découvrir les commandes...

----------


## Tynril

Bienvenue à salutcestbooby et Saeryswen chez Insert Coinz !

---------- Post added at 08h17 ---------- Previous post was at 08h12 ----------

À propos de bienvenue, on est à 472 membres, ce qui signifie que la saison du nettoyage ne va pas tarder à arriver.

Pour cette prochaine vague, je kickerai tous les canards dont la date de dernière connexion est "inconnu". Vu que la plus ancienne date connue est il y a 7 mois, 5 jours et 13 heures, je pense que ça devrai pas gêner grand monde. Mais quand même, si vous pouvez jeter un coup d'oeil à la liste en jeu, et me dire s'il y a des gens qui devraient quand même rester dans Insert Coinz parce que le système est foireux, vous savez qu'ils vont se reconnecter bientôt, c'est votre crush et vous ne voulez pas vous résoudre à laisser tomber, vous trouvez qu'un nom fait joli dans la liste, etc. Hésitez pas. Pour rappel, si quelqu'un revient et souhaite retourner dans la guilde, c'est aussi simple qu'un whisp à un animateur ou un maître nageur, ou encore un MP à moi-même.

Je ferai ça quelque part dans les semaines à venir.

---------- Post added at 08h20 ---------- Previous post was at 08h17 ----------

Ah et à la question "la guilde est-elle morte", sur ces 472 membres, nous en avons 199 qui se sont connectés dans les 30 derniers jours. La réponse est donc _non_.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci pour ton update Tynril.

Je trouve que c'est une BONNE nouvelle que les devs soient revenus sur leur première idée en voyant la réaction des joueurs.
Je pense que leur sauter dessus à tout bout de champ ("WAT ? 300 po la couleur ?" et "WAT ? Ils changent d'avis !") est contre-productif, surtout pour nous, joueurs.
On a été entendu. C'est chouette non ?
Bientôt la romance avec Trahearne ! Mouhahahahaha  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Un poil hors-sujet mais pas vraiment : hier soir, entre minuit et 1h, j'ai groupé avec 3 canards + 1 pu pour un Arah p4 et j'ai disparu sans prévenir pas longtemps après le début du donjon.
Du coup, comme je suis un mec cool et qu'on a pu se demander pourquoi j'avais déconnecté, je tenais à m'excuser pour cette volatilisation inopinée, le fait est qu'une coupure de courant a eu lieu dans mon quartier... Voilà, voilà.

----------


## Odrhann

T'as pas un groupe électrogène ?  :tired: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

No problèmo de toute façon on a même pas fini le donjon au grand désespoir de pulse. Et non barti il n'y a pas eu de ragequit !!!!!!!

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah ah, les grands esprits se rencontrent  ::P:  En même temps, p4, z'êtes tarés  :tired:

----------


## olih

C'est surtout de le faire à minuit
 :tired:

----------


## Tynril

Bienvenue aussi à Psychocouac !

----------


## Charmide

Bienvenue !

----------


## Nessou

Attrapez-les-tous !

----------


## Zepolak

Comment il assure Tynril ! 

Pour un peu on ferait du fort canard pour la prochaine saison RvR qui arrive  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

Ca serait bien qu'on relance le fort canard pour la ligue d'ailleurs.

----------


## purEcontact

Faut voir la tronche des rewards.
Perso, je refais pas ce que j'ai fait pour les 2 premières ligues si les récompenses sont mauvaises.

La première ligue c'était cool parce que c'était la première.
La seconde ligue, j'étais lancé mais y'avait tellement de drama que ça m'a cassé en plein milieu de mon élan (R.I.P Zapp le Zauveur).
La troisième ligue, à part une énorme carotte, je bouge pas.

----------


## Kryeg

Pour le Arah P4 à 00h si le PU avait pas kick notre leader (qui soit dit en passant venait de bug genre 15sec plus tôt) bah on aurait pu finir !

En tout cas je vous propose ça les coins: faire ces parcours Arah à la con ensemble.
Expérience ou non, osef. On le fait, on s'amuse, on wipe, on rage, on nique.
On peut se faire un parcours par soir à une heure précise histoire de pas trop s'en foutre plein la gueule d'un coup et une fois fait j'en connais un qui sera plus qu'heureux d'exhiber son titre tout neuf.

Envy est op, je suis op. Qui le serait avec nous ? Sando peut-être ?
Et si par CHANCE nous sommes plus de 5, j'accepte de le refaire si besoin.

Bisou.

----------


## purEcontact

Les arah C4, ça se fait entre 6h et 7h du mat'  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ivanoff

Avec un pu de qualitay !!  ::): 
Sinon pour les chemins d'arah, si je suis en jeu au moment de votre run et qu'il manque du monde je serai ravi de filer un coup de main  :;):

----------


## Tigermilk

> Avec un pu de qualitay !! 
> Sinon pour les chemins d'arah, si je suis en jeu au moment de votre run et qu'il manque du monde je serai ravi de filer un coup de main


Ouai mais tu meurs tout le temps !

----------


## ivanoff

Je proteste !!!!!! Les rares fois ou je meurs c'est de la faute de papry  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Je proteste !!!!!! Les rares fois ou je meurs c'est de la faute de papry


Si t'es mauvais, j'y peux rien. :B):

----------


## Tigermilk

> Ouai mais toi et Papry vous mourrez tout le temps !


Fixed

----------


## Odrhann

C'est bon, le support a débloqué mon compte. Foutue validation en deux étapes, téléphone HS. Je reviens.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Personne n'y croit. (youpi un gardien chez raid)

----------


## Tygra

> (youpi un gardien chez raid)


Je lance les paris sur le temps que survivra ce guard avant un rage-delete.

----------


## Odrhann

Attendez, faut déjà que je le monte.

---------- Post added at 15h09 ---------- Previous post was at 14h27 ----------

Oh putain, loué soit mon moi précédent. 

Je n'ai pas delete mon perso ! *_*

J'ai mon gardien 80, stuff PVT. Il me manque juste des armes... Et puis des péhos.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Je n'ai pas delete mon perso ! *_*


Je pense quand même qu'on doit être à l'opposé sur un axe entre celui qui garde tout et celui qui balance tout. Impressionnant.

----------


## Xur Vinze

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis remis récemment à GW2. Ma guilde est toute dépeuplée et je pensais vous rejoindre.

La guilde des canards est-elle toujours active ? Dois-je toujours adresser un jolie message à Tynril (En fait je peux pas lui écrire tant que je n'ai pas 2 posts sur le fofo, et comme je suis pas un grand bavard  )...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je pense quand même qu'on doit être à l'opposé sur un axe entre celui qui garde tout et celui qui balance tout. Impressionnant.


En fait, Zepo il garde tout, il espère qu'un jour, un pnj va se pointer pour tout lui racheter à prix d'or. (Souvenir GW1)





> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me suis remis récemment à GW2. Ma guilde est toute dépeuplée et je pensais vous rejoindre.
> 
> La guilde des canards est-elle toujours active ? Dois-je toujours adresser un jolie message à Tynril (En fait je peux pas lui écrire tant que je n'ai pas 2 posts sur le fofo, et comme je suis pas un grand bavard  )...


La guilde est toujours active. Tynril se fera une joie de t'y inviter.

----------


## Zepolak

> En fait, Zepo il garde tout, il espère qu'un jour, un pnj va se pointer pour tout lui racheter à prix d'or. (Souvenir GW1)


Eh ben figure toi que oui, j'en avais gardé un paquet de ces collectables inutiles !! Bon, ça doit arriver sur un jeu sur 10 que ça serve au final. Mais bon, c'est ma nature.

----------


## olih

> Eh ben figure toi que oui, j'en avais gardé un paquet de ces collectables inutiles !! Bon, ça doit arriver sur un jeu sur 10 que ça serve au final. Mais bon, c'est ma nature.


J'ai toujours des morceaux inutilisés pour construire les mini pets du premier noël  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sephil

Moi aussi Olih !  ::ninja:: 

Mais vous pouvez pas battre Den dans la collectionnite aiguë !  ::P:

----------


## NayeDjel

Den c'est pas qu'il a une collectionnite aiguë, c'est que tout lui tombe dans le bec  ::ninja::  (cf les précurseurs)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mais vous pouvez pas battre Den dans la collectionnite aiguë !


Franchement, je sais pas  ::ninja:: 

J'ai encore les morceaux pour craft les miniatures du premier noël, mais j'ai encore tous les trucs moisis, genre le détecteur qui consomme des bonbons et tout un tas de daubes, des perles du mcm (dans les 420 perles), les morceaux de clefs de la marionnette... et des centaines de trucs inutiles...

----------


## Sephil

Attends on parle de quelqu'un qui a gardé je sais pas combien de stacks de sabots de centaures pendant des mois, hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## XspawnLpc

Ah oui sur Gw1 je gardais tous les objets inutiles, les gens en rigolaient presque... jusqu'au jour ou Nicolas le voyageur est arrivé  ::P: 

sur GW2 j'en garde moins, faut dire que j'ai moins de place et de comptes et les transferts sont galères.

----------


## Tigermilk

Je pars en vacances, je reviens le 11/11.

Si quelqu'un du RAID passe par la, j'ai pas acces au forum Vizunah d'ici  ::(:

----------


## Zepolak

> Si quelqu'un du RAID passe par la, j'ai pas acces au forum Vizunah d'ici


Je comprends pas, tu veux transmettre une info ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Peut-être l'info qu'il part en vacances jusqu'au 11 Novembre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Ben ouais, mais à qui ? Enfin je veux dire, je suis bien dans le RAID mais j'ai même pas de compte sur le forum Vizunah...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ben ouais, mais à qui ? Enfin je veux dire, je suis bien dans le RAID mais j'ai même pas de compte sur le forum Vizunah...


J'ai un compte sur le forum Vizunah, je l'ai crée et j'y ai jamais refoutu les pieds.
Quand j'entend certains retours sur l'ambiance là bas, ça donne vraiment pas envie d'y faire un tour.

----------


## Graouu

Yop, 

Comme un gland je me suis viré de la guilde, si quelqu'un pouvait me recoller dedans ce serait parfait : pseudo in game Fircia.

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Donne le pseudo avec le ".xxxx" à la fin, ça aidera à te retrouver.
Faudra attendre demain voir dimanche qu'un animateur se co.

----------


## Wizi

> Yop, 
> 
> Comme un gland je me suis viré de la guilde, si quelqu'un pouvait me recoller dedans ce serait parfait : pseudo in game Fircia.
> 
> Merci d'avance


Je t'ai réinvité en guilde, tu auras plus qu'a accepter quand tu te reconnecteras.

----------


## Graouu

Merci. Pseudo Kalus.3790

 ::): 

---------- Post added at 23h11 ---------- Previous post was at 23h10 ----------




> Je t'ai réinvité en guilde, tu auras plus qu'a accepter quand tu te reconnecteras.


Merci beaucoup Wizi  ::):  Merci à vous de votre réactivité  ::):

----------


## lPyl

Y a moyen de se faire inviter dans la guilde?

Pretty please.

(La Folie.7309)

----------


## Wizi

> Y a moyen de se faire inviter dans la guilde?
> 
> Pretty please.
> 
> (La Folie.7309)


Invitation faite, plus qu'à l'accepter

----------


## lPyl

Merci bien!

----------


## purEcontact

Tynrilz, faudra mettre l'op à jour !
Les points 7 et 8 sont plus vraiment dans l'air du temps  ::P: .

----------


## jo_fix

Bonjour bande de canards! Si il vous reste une petite place dans la guilde pour une nécro fraichement arrivée qui ce retrouve toute seule et recherche de gay compagnons  ::P:  Ca serai super sympa  ::): 

Ascaecia.9401

----------


## Kiyo

Bonjour,

J'aimerais bien rejoindre la guilde aussi, elle a l'air sympa !

Kiyo.7012

----------


## olih

Nan pas ELLE !!!!
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Han ! J'en étais sure ! Comment t'as été rapide en plus ! Qu'est ce que le pvp a bien pu te faire pour te rendre si méchant ?!  ::cry::

----------


## Sephil

Need invit pour mon 2nd compte.

Sephil.5083

----------


## atavus

> Need invit pour mon 2nd compte.
> 
> Sephil.5083





> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais bien rejoindre la guilde aussi, elle a l'air sympa !
> 
> Kiyo.7012


On peut refuser les deux ?

----------


## Nessou

Salut je veux des invitations pour mes 7 autres comptes :
- Nessou.3607
- Nessou.7350
- Nessou.3867
- Nessou.9632
- Nessou.6241
- Nessou.5176
- Nessou.5602

 ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

Je m'occupe des invitations dans 1h une fois devant un pc et sûrement après le patch

----------


## Kiyo

> On peut refuser les deux ?


Toi aussi ! Mais qu'est-ce qui a donc bien pu te rendre si méch... ah mais non, toi tu l'as toujours été, c'est vrai  ::ninja:: 

Et merci Wizi !

----------


## atavus

> Toi aussi ! Mais qu'est-ce qui a donc bien pu te rendre si méch... ah mais non, toi tu l'as toujours été, c'est vrai


Taquin s'il te plait.

----------


## Wizi

Vous avez tous été invité sauf Nessou et 6 de ses comptes qui ne sont là que pour être co que 30 secondes par jours.

----------


## Tynril

J'ai édité l'OP pour mettre a jour les points sur le McM et les transferts. Merci pour les invit' Wizi !

----------


## pouet007

Yo les coins!

Nouveau sur GW (merci la promo), je postule pour le guilde des canards.

----------


## Tynril

Yo et bienvenue ! Pour t'inviter il nous faudra ton nom de compte (le truc qui fini par 4 chiffres, genre Toto.1234).  ::):

----------


## pouet007

C'est pouet.2876 ^^

----------


## olih

De la chair fraiche   :Bave:

----------


## Wizi

> C'est pouet.2876 ^^


Voilà tu es invité en guilde.

----------


## Sephil

> De la chair fraiche


http://youtu.be/ICvV83ZkD_E?t=28s  ::ninja::

----------


## pouet007

> Voilà tu es invité en guilde.


Merci, invitation acceptée ^^

Pour se tenir au courant des futurs event/action de guilde, il y a un topic dédié ou ça se fait en impro?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Mis à part les missions de guilde qui ont lieu tous les dimanches à 21h pétante, il se passe plus grand chose.
D'ailleurs, au passage, tu devrais lire le topic suivant (toujours concernant les missions de guildes) : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/79...-des-Waypoints

----------


## Ludz

Bijour, j'ai chopé le jeu en promo y a quelques jours.
J'pourrais avoir une invit' m'sieur ? Compte : Ludzovic.8402.
Par contre je suis pas sur le bon serveur du coup je crois que je pourrais pas faire de vrais trucs d'adultes avec vous :-(

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Il n'y a plus de différenciation de serveur en PVE, donc cela ne pause pas de soucis pour les events de guilde hors McM.

----------


## Ludz

Ah ben cool, je pensais que les quêtes de guilde étaient bloquées aussi ! J'ai très vaguement essayé le McM tout à l'heure et ça m'a pas donné plus envie que ça. Faut dire aussi que j'ai rien compris à ce qui se passait  ::P:

----------


## Wizi

> Bijour, j'ai chopé le jeu en promo y a quelques jours.
> J'pourrais avoir une invit' m'sieur ? Compte : Ludzovic.8402.
> Par contre je suis pas sur le bon serveur du coup je crois que je pourrais pas faire de vrais trucs d'adultes avec vous :-(


Voilà tu es invité en guilde. Ne restera plus qu'a accepter et souffrir avec le chan de guilde !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ludz

Merci !  ::):

----------


## olih

Le Million ! Le million ! Le MILLION !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Olih oublie de préciser qu'il a claqué 20po juste pour pouvoir faire le screen !

----------


## olih

:Cigare: 
Même pas peur !

----------


## Wizi

Tu as raté le screen de 81 points c'est un fail !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Plus qu'à racheter 999 919 points pour refaire un screen propre. Ça fait combien en po ?

----------


## Sephil

Ou alors lancer une ou deux catas et compléter.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bartinoob

Nan mais si tu pars dans les solutions compliquées, tout de suite ...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Hankh

Yop  ::): 

Dites, il ne vous resterait pas une petite place (au fond à côté du radiateur si possible) pour un vieux débutant fainéant sivouplé ?

ibudan.6059 si jamais  ::): 

Byou !

----------


## Wizi

> Yop 
> 
> Dites, il ne vous resterait pas une petite place (au fond à côté du radiateur si possible) pour un vieux débutant fainéant sivouplé ?
> 
> ibudan.6059 si jamais 
> 
> Byou !


Voilà tu es invité en guilde.

----------


## Hankh

Merci  ::):

----------


## FixB

Salut !

Ayant écumé le premier jeu pendant des années, je n'avais pas eu envie de tester le 2 avant la récente promo qui m'a fait de l'oeil.
Est-ce qu'il est possible de m'ajouter ( MerlinNoir.4720 ) à la Guilde CPC ?? 

Merci !

----------


## Wizi

> Salut !
> 
> Ayant écumé le premier jeu pendant des années, je n'avais pas eu envie de tester le 2 avant la récente promo qui m'a fait de l'oeil.
> Est-ce qu'il est possible de m'ajouter ( MerlinNoir.4720 ) à la Guilde CPC ?? 
> 
> Merci !


Voilà tu es invité dans la guilde.

----------


## FixB

Merci !!

(évidemment, j'ai choisi le mauvais serveur... pas grave  ::): )

----------


## Tigermilk

C'est pas trop grave si tu fais pas de McM

----------


## ricochet

Bonjour, j'ai cédé moi aussi à l'achat du jeu il y a quelques jours. Si jamais il reste un peu de place dans la guilde, je veux bien en être même si je ne me connecterais pas beaucoup (3-4 heures semaines si tout va bien). Mon identifiant est Kamorghan.4019 .
Merci.

----------


## Wizi

> Bonjour, j'ai cédé moi aussi à l'achat du jeu il y a quelques jours. Si jamais il reste un peu de place dans la guilde, je veux bien en être même si je ne me connecterais pas beaucoup (3-4 heures semaines si tout va bien). Mon identifiant est Kamorghan.4019 .
> Merci.


Voilà tu es invité dans la guilde.

----------


## ricochet

Merci beaucoup. Je viens d'accepter l'invitation.

----------


## Azareth

Bonjour les canards ! Si il y a encore des actifs je veux bien être accepté au sein de votre guilde : Azareth.4603

----------


## Wizi

> Bonjour les canards ! Si il y a encore des actifs je veux bien être accepté au sein de votre guilde : Azareth.4603


Voilà tu es invité dans la guilde.

----------


## Foxmonsieur

Bonjour, Coin, Blblblblbl,

Ma bande ne joue plus top, je suis le maître d'une guilde qui me sert de coffre (vide, j'ai tout vendu en spéculant comme un sale), et Tynril ne me regarde plus comme avant, quand nous nous touchions tendrement la main pendant qu'un maboule foutait le feu autour de nous.

Accepteriez-vous une personne qui parle fort avec un accent du Sud, qui joue des Norns avec deux pieds gauches (chacun), mais qui veut taper des méchants avec son marteau qui brille et empaler ses ennemis en hurlant des insanités ?

Je vous laisse mon tag : Fox.9360

----------


## Tynril

Salut Fox ! Moi aussi je chéri le souvenir de ces tendres moments.  ::P: 

Je t'ai invité, bienvenue chez les coins.

----------


## Absolaeti

Fait pas style vous étiez à 2 en amoureux, je vous surveillais (parfois du haut de la tour) ;-) Bienvenue dans la guilde !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Cette discussion fait peur. Elle mériterait d'atterrir dans le topic des citations, mais c'est déjà sur le forum...


Par principe, c'est fait  ::P: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/75...=1#post8768242



 ::ninja::

----------


## Foxmonsieur

> Salut Fox ! Moi aussi je chéri le souvenir de ces tendres moments. 
> 
> Je t'ai invité, bienvenue chez les coins.





> Fait pas style vous étiez à 2 en amoureux, je vous surveillais (parfois du haut de la tour) ;-) Bienvenue dans la guilde !





> Cette discussion fait peur. Elle mériterait d'atterrir dans le topic des citations, mais c'est déjà sur le forum...
> 
> 
> Par principe, c'est fait 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/75...=1#post8768242


Merci les loulous ! <3

Il n'y aura pas d'edit, par contre j'ai du dossier sur les deux oiseaux pour les sessions sur mumble.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

:Bave:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je crois que Olih a bien résumé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

L'héritier de Slurp  :Bave:

----------


## olih

Devinez qui a loot un petit précu Hache en fractale thématique Rodeur 1-9 sur du trash  ::trollface:: .

----------


## lPyl

I saw that!

----------


## Sephil

Sandaleux !  ::o:

----------


## Monkeysprophet

Bonjour, bonjour ! J'aimerais beaucoup rejoindre la guilde , je suis un nouveau sur le jeu (vive les promos de la PAX ) et j'aimerais rejoindre un groupe de joueur pour progresser. 
Ps: PacmanTheMonkey.1650 pour m'ajouter.

----------


## gnouman

Olih qui loot un precu... Mmmh ok, sinon une vrai nouveauté on a ça en stock.

----------


## olih

> Olih qui loot un precu... Mmmh ok, sinon une vrai nouveauté on a ça en stock.


Tu te trompes, c'était Mars... Enfin jusqu'à ce matin  ::trollface::

----------


## lPyl

T'en as encore loot un?

----------


## olih

::trollface::

----------


## Kiyo

Han ! Je l'avais dit, en fait il l'a eu hier soir à la course de guilde, je veux ma part !

----------


## olih

Nop ce matin à la forge.

:edit: AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH

----------


## purEcontact

Ce qu'il précise pas, c'est qu'il en a eu un ce matin sur un compte et un second sur un second compte.
Enfin, je dis ça...



 ::trollface::

----------


## lPyl

J'aurais pas loot le mien dimanche soir à la forge, je serais jaloux :D.

----------


## atavus

Et j'en ai toujours pas un; bordel de jeu de merde.

----------


## mikelion

> Et j'en ai toujours pas un; bordel de jeu de merde.


Ou aussi "Forge de merde".

----------


## Wizi

J'ai fait un petit ménage en guilde. J'ai viré les personnes qui ne s'était pas co depuis plus d'une année et les Ça Canartoon ne s'étant pas co il y a plus de 3 mois. Si vous faites partis des gens kick et que vous rejouez un petit poste pour vous réintégrer et ça sera fait dès qu'un des Animateurs survivant se connectera.

----------


## purEcontact

Il a pas kick Orgazmo  :haha: .

----------


## Wizi

Sisi il est kick. C'est juste que si on kick trop de monde, ça commence à bug de partout (kick impossible, bouton inviter au lieu de kicker, perte de connection avec les guildes) et j'ai vu ce matin que certains étaient passé entre les mailles du filets, mais tout le monde est logé à la même enseigne (surtout si ils ont pas payé leurs carte d'immunité  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Bartinoob

Katalina  :Emo: 

Reviens  :Emo:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> J'ai fait un petit ménage en guilde. J'ai viré les personnes qui ne s'était pas co depuis plus d'une année et les Ça Canartoon ne s'étant pas co il y a plus de 3 mois. Si vous faites partis des gens kick et que vous rejouez un petit poste pour vous réintégrer et ça sera fait dès qu'un des Animateurs survivant se connectera.


Juste quand je m'y remet vite fait  :Emo:

----------


## atavus

> Juste quand je m'y remet vite fait

----------


## Wizi

> Juste quand je m'y remet vite fait


Tu as été réinvité en guilde, tu peux venir pourrir papry si tu veux  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Non ne virez pas Charmide !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ah, mais non Charmide a pas été viré, toi par contre...  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

bam

----------


## Caf

KeuuuuuuuWA ! Le grade What Else a été supprimé ?!

Le monde est injuste !  :Emo:

----------


## Nessou

> Ah, mais non Charmide a pas été viré, toi par contre...

----------


## Wizi

Mais on a gardé le rang pénible, t'en fais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## evilbreath

Hello les canards.

Ma copine et moi nous nous sommes mis à GW2 il y a maintenant 1 petite semaine, on découvre le jeu et on vient de pas mal de MMO. Suite à une demande d'un nouveau jeu pour nous ( http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/98...rche-de-MMORPG ), on s'est décidé à tester GW2 et j'avoue qu'on adore pour le moment. Je ne vais pas épiloguer là dessus des heures maintenant, on va essayer de uper pour se faire un meilleur avis sous peu de temps.

Toujours est-il que nous recherchons donc une guilde et que bien sur, ça nous intéresse de rejoindre celle-ci, on aime la communauté CPC. On joue réguliérement (sauf soirée IRL prévue), on up "relativement" vite (on est lvl 39 en ce moment, en sachant qu'on bosse tous les 2 donc en gros 2/3 h de jeu par soir + aprem/week end quand on peut).

Voilà, je vous donne nos identifiants si jamais c'est ok ^^ :
ma copine : Karmeline.5409 / Jupiter Saroa
moi : evilbreath.4583 / Karmeline Saroa (ouais j'ai honteusement piqué son pseudo, elle voulait jouer un homme pour une fois ^^ )

Merci encore.

On passera sur le mumble dés qu'on a un peu de temps, ces temps-ci c'est short mais promis on y viendra  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Mon plan machiavélique a fonctionné !  ::lol::

----------


## Kiyo

Ne t'inquiètes pas, tu n'es pas le seul à prendre le pseudo de ta moitié pour embrouiller les gens  ::P: 

Et bienvenus à tous les deux dans la guilde, juste 2 informations de base : ne jamais prendre un portail de Wizi mais être sympa avec lui sous peine de se retrouver avec un grade douteux et ne jamais suivre Papry, Olih, et.... ben tout le monde en fait.

Bonne suite de découverte de jeu !

----------


## purEcontact

Gardes aussi tes kinder bien en vue  ::ninja:: .

----------


## olih

:tired:

----------


## evilbreath

> Mon plan machiavélique a fonctionné !


Pffff ! Méchant  ::P: 

@Kiyo , ne t'inquiétes pas, malgré mon activité moindre sur le forum, je le suis très réguliérement, ainsi que les CPC et je "connais" bien la communauté (enfin certaines personnes quoi ^^ ). On s'adaptera et on fera avec XD

En fait, elle joue toujours une femme (et donc moi un homme) mais pour une fois elle voulait changer, du coup j'ai changé aussi. Mais comme je n'ai aucun pseudo féminin et bien j'ai pris le sien, et elle le mien ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Tu comprendras quand tu croisera Krikette.
Enfin, je veux dire Mars.
Ou Krikette.
C'est selon.

----------


## Leybi

Bienvenue !

----------


## atavus

> ne jamais suivre* Papry*, Olih, et.... ben tout le monde en fait.


Hein mais j'ai rien fait................. ::(:

----------


## Haelnak

> Alias PAPRYAKA / PAPRY /* LE RAGEUX*

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bienvenue  ::lol::

----------


## BigGift

Bienvenue a vous deux!

----------


## NayeDjel

> Mon plan machiavélique a fonctionné !


Cela sous entend que ces personnes viennent de l'entourage de Pure. Ca promet, j'hésite à souhaiter la bienvenue ...  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Bon bah bienvenue alors  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Nope.

----------


## atavus

> ...


Bravo.
Tu sais lire une signature; mais encore ? ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Je sais aussi la citer et mettre des mots en gras  :B):

----------


## Wizi

> Hello les canards.
> 
> Ma copine et moi nous nous sommes mis à GW2 il y a maintenant 1 petite semaine, on découvre le jeu et on vient de pas mal de MMO. Suite à une demande d'un nouveau jeu pour nous ( http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/98...rche-de-MMORPG ), on s'est décidé à tester GW2 et j'avoue qu'on adore pour le moment. Je ne vais pas épiloguer là dessus des heures maintenant, on va essayer de uper pour se faire un meilleur avis sous peu de temps.
> 
> Toujours est-il que nous recherchons donc une guilde et que bien sur, ça nous intéresse de rejoindre celle-ci, on aime la communauté CPC. On joue réguliérement (sauf soirée IRL prévue), on up "relativement" vite (on est lvl 39 en ce moment, en sachant qu'on bosse tous les 2 donc en gros 2/3 h de jeu par soir + aprem/week end quand on peut).
> 
> Voilà, je vous donne nos identifiants si jamais c'est ok ^^ :
> ma copine : Karmeline.5409 / Jupiter Saroa
> moi : evilbreath.4583 / Karmeline Saroa (ouais j'ai honteusement piqué son pseudo, elle voulait jouer un homme pour une fois ^^ )
> ...


Voilà vous êtes tous les deux invité dans la guilde. Et il ne faut pas croire ce que dit Kiyo, il n'y a rien besoin de faire de particulier pour mérité un rank pourri mais par contre j'accepte les donations pour pas en mettre  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Je sais aussi la citer et mettre des mots en gras


Pas faux; je te mets des points bonus. :;):

----------


## BigGift

Pff t'facon les rangs c'est une arnaque, si vous en etes content ils vous l'arrachent et vous regardent pleurer  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Signature de Papry


Ah ah, purée, avec ton avatar, c'est parfait  ::lol::

----------


## Haelnak

Héhé.

Perso je reviendrai sur le jeu dès début juilllet, ne me virez pas avant  :Emo:

----------


## Hannibaal

De même je suis de retour Majin.4562  ::):

----------


## Hannibaal

Voila je monte mon Ingénieur ::):

----------


## Hankh

> Pff t'facon les rangs c'est une arnaque, si vous en etes content ils vous l'arrachent et vous regardent pleurer


Les rangs de guilde c'est un peu comme les poils de nez alors ? (même pas honte ! )

----------


## purEcontact

Dramaaaaaaaa, incoming !

----------


## atavus

Attends s'il te plait; Y'a plus grave en ce moment.
Pas sure que je soit là pour lui ceci dit. ::'(:

----------


## ivanoff

> Dramaaaaaaaa, incoming !


Faisons un *DOODLE* !!!!!

----------


## Haelnak

Ça a l'air cool les halls de Guilde  ::o:

----------


## Kiyo

Clair, je ne m'attendais pas du tout à ça et ça me donne bien envie d'en savoir plus  ::wub::

----------


## Vroum

Quelqu'un a le nom du bâtiment où on pourra exposer les légendaires de guilde ? 
 ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

A ce qu'il parait on peut exposer les precus sous une photo d'Olih!  ::):

----------


## ivanoff

normalement ce sera dans les toilettes pour les légendaires juste au dessus du trône. Et nous l’appellerions le trône légendaire !!!! Mouahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Odrhann

J'ai vu que je n'ai pas été kick de la guilde.  ::ninja:: 

 :Cigare:

----------


## atavus

> J'ai vu que je n'ai pas été kick de la guilde.


Punaise corrigez çà vite.

----------


## purEcontact

Je sens que je vais m'amuser...
On passe d'une "monnaie" (l'influence) à 3.

Il est tard, j'attendrais d'avoir plus d'infos pour commencer le googlesheet :x.

----------


## olih

> d’implémenter les emblèmes de guilde, dont l’absence jusqu’à présent pouvait vous empêcher de vous créer une identité propre en jeu


Drama  !  Drama everywhere  !

----------


## Vroum

On pourra utiliser l'influence pour augmenter la vitesse de construction des bâtiments, et en claquer aussi pour faire monter les trois nouvelles "monnaies" de guilde (avec un cap quotidien pour la faveur et l'aetherium), tout n'est pas perdu.

----------


## Wizi

J'attends de voir le stream de ce soir avec le second blog post, de quoi avoir une vision d'ensemble, même si je sais que d'ici la sortie il y aura des changements.
J'espère qu'avec les hall il y aura moyen d'avoir une gestion plus complète et détaillée des droits en guilde.

----------


## mikelion

"Une fois débloqués par votre guilde, ces effets sont disponibles auprès d’un vendeur situé dans votre taverne. Chaque membre de la guilde ne peut disposer que d’un effet actif à la fois, mais les effets peuvent être échangés gratuitement et n’expirent jamais."

Si je comprends bien, à chacun son effet actif. Cela évitera les débats pour savoir quel effet activer pour tout le monde.

----------


## ivanoff

Question con pour ceux qui ont une guilde perso. Cela deviendra quasi impossible de monté ca guilde seul comme avant d'après ce qu'ils prévoient de faire ou je suis complétement passé à coté ?

----------


## lPyl

J'avoue que je sais pas. J'attendrais de voir la présentation. Mais j'ai peur que pour les guildes perso/petites guildes familiales ce soit bien galère.

----------


## Sephil

D'après ce que je comprends, au contraire ce sera beaucoup plus simple.

Apparemment les ressources sont simplement un time-gate et s'accumulent toutes seules (plus ou moins vite selon tes upgrades).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Il me semble avoir compris qu'il suffit d'avoir débloqué les 6 pallier de chaque catégorie pour que la majorité des ups soient débloqués au changement.

Il me reste quasi que les lvl 6 à 30k influence à débloquer >< Je vais devoir me dépêcher...

Du monde partant pour se faire des entraînements à la chaîne pendant quelques heures ?

----------


## BigGift

Allez je suis chaud pour t'aider, je finis mon episode et je suis en jeu dans 1/2h

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Merci, c'est un peu rapide, il faudrait que l'on soit 4/5, et des gens qui veulent aussi le faire pour leur guilde perso, sinon c'est pas intéressant pour vous non plus.

Peut-être que Olih et Kiyo seront partant pour faire ça en fin d'aprèm ?

----------


## BigGift

faudra juste m'expliquer en quoi ca consiste, et quel est l'interet pour les guildes perso en fait, a part toujours augmenter le coffre de guilde perso je vois pas ahah  ::):

----------


## ivanoff

Je suis partant aussi pour en faire plus que d'habitude. Si vous faites ca en fin d'aprem, prévenez moi sur steam et je serai des votre sauf imprévu.
Je suis en train d'en lancer d'avance du coup, pensez à faire la même chose ceux qui veulent venir avec nous.

----------


## Kiyo

Je suis pour en faire tout plein d'affilée mais pas ce soir, je suis pas dispo.

Mais plus tard dans le week end c'est ok pour moi !

----------


## El Super

Bonsoir fols Canes & Canards. Je me propose à l'intégration de vostre bel équipe de gais bouteux. Je primesaute Envouteur depuis l'an de grâce 2012, faiste partie d'vne petite gvilde bien comique et sovhaite folâtrer en grande bande de temps à austres.

Bises d'amovr

Vincent.3860

----------


## gnouman

> Bonsoir fols Canes & Canards. Je me propose à l'intégration de vostre bel équipe de gais bouteux. Je primesaute Envouteur depuis l'an de grâce 2012, faiste partie d'vne petite gvilde bien comique et sovhaite folâtrer en grande bande de temps à austres.
> 
> Bises d'amovr
> 
> Vincent.3860


Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai envie de te casser la gueule et puis de te finir a la rape et au sel.  :tired:

----------


## BigGift

> Bonsoir fols Canes & Canards. Je me propose à l'intégration de vostre bel équipe de gais bouteux. Je primesaute Envouteur depuis l'an de grâce 2012, faiste partie d'vne petite gvilde bien comique et sovhaite folâtrer en grande bande de temps à austres.
> 
> Bises d'amovr
> 
> Vincent.3860

----------


## purEcontact

On prends plus les mecs qui RP, on a déjà eu des problèmes auparavant.
Désolé.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Quelle bande de vieilles saloperies...

Bien évidement, tu sera accueilli comme n'importe quel autre canard et pas comme les canards boiteux précédent.

Faut juste attendre le passage de wizi et tu aura ton invite.

----------


## El Super

Merci Tatsu. Bon j'ai essayé de faire dans un registre original mais je cause normal le reste du temps  ::P: 
Je regarde le PoI sur les Guild halls et je ne vous cache pas que ma guilde d'amour risque de ne pas avoir accès à tous ces merveilleux joujoux du haut de... ses deux membres actifs.

----------


## olih

Pure a déjà des idées débiles pour utiliser l’arène :fear:.

----------


## gnouman

> Pure a des idées débiles


tout a fait!

----------


## atavus

> Pure a déjà des idées débiles pour utiliser l’arène :fear:.


 Gnou aussi.

----------


## purEcontact

::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non, mais on sait tous que c'est une échappatoire pour pure, il aime torturer, il a un esprit tellement tordu que même dans le SM, ils veulent pas de lui.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

> Bonsoir fols Canes & Canards. Je me propose à l'intégration de vostre bel équipe de gais bouteux. Je primesaute Envouteur depuis l'an de grâce 2012, faiste partie d'vne petite gvilde bien comique et sovhaite folâtrer en grande bande de temps à austres.
> 
> Bises d'amovr
> 
> Vincent.3860


Voilà tu es invité en guilde

----------


## El Super

Merci !

----------


## Bartinoob

Arène ?

----------


## Ashrak65

bonjour tout le monde, je souhaiterai vous rejoindre mais
j'ai un petit souci et je voudrai votre avis.
Je me suis fait hack mon compte gw2 mais avec l'assistance j'ai tout récupérer
j'ai 5 persos sur un serveur qui ne me convient pas et je voudrai en changer sans bien évidement payé ^^
ces persos ne sont pas a mois et je m'en fou un peu mais mon petit hacker a récolter 8po et 18k karma.
Ma question est la suivante: si je supprime tout mes persos pour recommencer sur un serveur FR (ex Place de Vizunah [FR]) mes po, teintures, et karma seront perdu ou non ? en gros ces objets sont-il liés au compte ?

Je vous remercie par avance de vos réponses ^^

----------


## gnouman

> je m'en fou un peu


De même, de rien.  ::zzz::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> bonjour tout le monde, je souhaiterai vous rejoindre mais
> j'ai un petit souci et je voudrai votre avis.
> Je me suis fait hack mon compte gw2 mais avec l'assistance j'ai tout récupérer
> j'ai 5 persos sur un serveur qui ne me convient pas et je voudrai en changer sans bien évidement payé ^^
> ces persos ne sont pas a mois et je m'en fou un peu mais mon petit hacker a récolter 8po et 18k karma.
> Ma question est la suivante: si je supprime tout mes persos pour recommencer sur un serveur FR (ex Place de Vizunah [FR]) mes po, teintures, et karma seront perdu ou non ? en gros ces objets sont-il liés au compte ?
> 
> Je vous remercie par avance de vos réponses ^^


Alors, pour te répondre,
l'argent, les teintures, le karma est lié au compte et non au personnages, donc à ce niveau, tu ne perdera rien.
Pense simplement à tout vendre/recycler pour récupérer un maximum de composants et de gold avant de supprimer les personnages.

Ensuite, tu aura le droit à une migration gratuite.

Une petite précision, si tu ne compte pas faire de McM, alors il est inutile de vouloir changer de serveur, sauf si tu es sur un serveur américain.
A partir du moment ou tu te trouve sur un serveur Européen, alors tu peux jouer avec les canards sans soucis en PVE/JcJ.

----------


## Ashrak65

Merci pour la réponse j'ai effectué le changement sans problème merci pour la rapidité. Je passerai sur mumble pour vous rejoindre merci encore

----------


## Odrhann

> l'argent, les teintures, le karma est lié au compte et non au personnages, donc à ce niveau, tu ne perdera rien.


Quelquechose me dit que le _beta-test_  de la fonction _delete_ a porté ses fruits.

----------


## BigGift

En profitant que  j'ai reussi a choper du wifi au pub du coin, !me kickez pas hein!, demenagement, trop occupés a s'enfiler des bieres sur la terrasse (une terrasse bordel le luxe!!!) Pour commander une box, du coup normalement je reviens semaine prochaine. Bisous et postillons ronronron petit patapon.

----------


## purEcontact

On kick que les inconnus.
Un inconnu, c'est 18 mois sans se connecter.
Ou un humoriste.
Ou les deux.

----------


## atavus

Tu comptes pas les mecs qui vivent dans une grotte ?

----------


## Yeuss

Coucou,
ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas venu ici; 1 an ou 2 sans jouer? je ne sais plus... Je reviendrais bien jouer un peu, c'est actif côté canard?
Je ressortirais bien Tawar Tagueule du placard pour donner des coups de masse !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Oui oui Yeuss, y'a encore plein de glandus qui jouent à GW2.
Et contrairement à pleins d'autres MMO, ça n'as pas fini en fusion avec une guilde tiers.

----------


## atavus

> Je reviendrais bien jouer un peu, c'est actif côté canard?


Pourquoi les gens posent toujours cette question ?

----------


## Yeuss

Perso, vu comment les MMOs vivent et meurent vite depuis 4-5 ans, je préfère savoir si le jeu n'est pas mort !
Quand je jouais avec les Coins, on était pleins à faire les events de guilde quand c'est sorti !

----------


## purEcontact

Honnêtement, t'es chez CPC, c'est déjà un exploit qu'on soit plus de 20 connectés le dimanche soir.

----------


## Caf

Ouais en fait t'as 5 pélos de co par soir quoi.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Le bon point: c'est qu'il n'y a pas Caf et Charmide dans les 5 pélos en questions. ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai relancé le jeu hier et le nouvel "arbre" de compétences me semble plutôt sympa.
Par contre j'avais quasi 300 points de héros et j'ai donc absolument tout débloqué pour mon guerrier (alors que je n'avais pas grand chose en "défense"), ça me fait bizarre.

C'est un bon changement ou pas ? (je parle aux joueurs réguliers)
Autre question : à quoi servent les éclats d'esprit ? Je ne sais pas si je dois filer mes parchemins d'XP à un perso bas niveau ou à un de mes 80.

----------


## Sephil

Les éclats d'esprit c'est la "composante monnaie" des anciens skill points (que tu pouvais échanger à Miyani pour des trucs qui se mettent à la forge).

Par contre les parchemins de compétence sont censés être utilisés automatiquement quand tu te log et s'ajouter à ton pool d'éclats d'esprit. Bizarre que tu en aies encore.

----------


## Haelnak

Je parle des parchemins pour augmenter d'un niveau (il m'en reste 13).
Ce sont des grimoires en fait, pas des parchemins, mea culpa.

----------


## Leybi

Les éclats d'esprit ça sert juste à acheter des trucs à Miyani comme avant avec les points de compétence. Si tu as des persos bas-niveau ou que tu veux faire du key-farm mieux vaut garder tes grimoires pour ça !

Pour le changement des traits, oui c'est un *excellent* patch. Déjà ils ont viré pas mal de traits inutiles, ou fusionné plusieurs traits en un. Y'a des traits qui sont passé "baseline", c'est à dire dans la mécanique de base de la classe. Exemple: les puits de nécro qui sont ciblé, les zones bâton de l'elem qui sont 20% plus grande, ou encore l’envoûteur qui agit comme un quatrième clone pour les Shatter, tout ça est maintenant de base au lieu de devoir prendre un trait presque obligatoire.

Les traits fusionné + ceux qui sont passé "baseline" + le fait de compléter 3 branches au lieu de 2 + 1 trait ça a permis plein de nouveaux builds d'ailleurs. Ou ça améliore des builds existants qui étaient pas top avant. Exemple tout con: en envoûteur tu peux jouer une spé shatter + interrupt avec Power Block vraiment chouette en sPvP.

En plus de ça, ils ont supprimé les stats des branches de trait, et compensé en mettant +30% de stats sur le stuff. J'ai du mal à dire pourquoi c'est mieux sans partir dans un pavé d'exemples mais c'est mieux  :^_^:  En gros tu choisis vraiment tes branches pour les traits (c'était pas toujours le cas avant) ce qui les rééquilibre pas mal, et tu peux mieux mixer ton stuff pour avoir des stats au poil.

Je pense aussi que c'est bien plus facile à équilibrer (et donc rajouter des nouvelles branches intéressantes !) pour les développeurs, vu que le système est bien plus simple.

Ce changement de traits = meilleur patch de GW2 depuis la sortie pour moi, ça a complètement relancé mon intérêt et j'attend avec impatience les nouvelles spécialisations  ::wub::

----------


## lPyl

> Pour le changement des traits, oui c'est un *excellent* patch. Déjà ils ont viré pas mal de traits inutiles, ou fusionné plusieurs traits en un. Y'a des traits qui sont passé "baseline", c'est à dire dans la mécanique de base de la classe. Exemple: les puits de nécro qui sont ciblé, les zones bâton de l'elem qui sont 20% plus grande, ou encore l’envoûteur qui agit comme un quatrième clone pour les Shatter, tout ça est maintenant de base au lieu de devoir prendre un trait presque obligatoire.


Mug would like a word with you.
Le trait qui devait (doit?) être dans 80% des builds thief (fin tout ceux qui ont Deadly arts quoi). Pas baseline.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas le sujet pour en parler mais je pense que c'est pas aussi pénible que les modificateurs de dégâts.
La ligne peut être la plus pourrie du monde, si elle ajoute 25% de dégâts en PvE, tu la prends.

----------


## Haelnak

J'avoue que j'ai envie d'y jouer en ce moment. 
J'ai un war (stuff) et un ingé 80 (nu). Ça vaut le coup de monter un Nécromancien (la spé espadon de HoT me semble cool) ?

----------


## purEcontact

Monte le, c'est pas comme si t'avais un abonnement à payer.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Haelnak

Qui plus est je viens d'avoir un cadeau d'anniversaire qui me permet de monter niveau 20 (un parchemin violet). Ce sera déjà ça de fait.

----------


## Charmide

> Le bon point: c'est qu'il n'y a pas Caf et Charmide dans les 5 pélos en questions.


C'est quand même puissant qu'on parle plus de moi dans le coin maintenant que quand je jouais  :B):

----------


## atavus

> C'est quand même puissant qu'on parle plus de moi dans le coin maintenant que quand je jouais


 C'est con que ce ne soit pas en bien. ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Certains joueurs sont passés dans le Panthéon des meilleurs des meilleurs qu'on oubliera jamais, et il y a *le reste*... les autres quoi.  :Cigare:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'avoue que j'ai envie d'y jouer en ce moment. 
> J'ai un war (stuff) et un ingé 80 (nu). Ça vaut le coup de monter un Nécromancien (la spé espadon de HoT me semble cool) ?


J'en ai monté un après un war et un rogue et j'ai bien aimé, le gameplay est assez différent et y'a des skills rigolos. Bon faut juste éviter les donjons en speed runs, mais comme c'est pas mon truc, ça ne m'a pas gêné plus que ça !

----------


## Haelnak

Ok, je vais donc me laisser tenter.

----------


## BigGift

Necro c'est le bien, faut juste aimer se faire insulter. Ah et si jamais, Brazil sur youtube fait de tres bons tuto sur le necro.

----------


## Charmide

> C'est con que ce ne soit pas en bien.


C'est parce que ta mémoire défaillit ça. 
Remarque le principal truc que je me rappelle de toi c'est un ragequit de Caudecus qui avait fait rager le reste du groupe, donc bon  ::trollface::

----------


## atavus

> C'est parce que ta mémoire défaillit ça. 
> Remarque le principal truc que je me rappelle de toi c'est un ragequit de Caudecus qui avait fait rager le reste du groupe, donc bon


La classe. :B):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Certains joueurs sont passés dans le Panthéon des meilleurs des meilleurs qu'on oubliera jamais, et il y a *le reste*... les autres quoi.


Tu oublie l'oubliette des trolls dont tu fais partie, avec un autre revenant qui intervient sur ce topic.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Tu oublie l'oubliette des trolls dont tu fais partie, avec un autre revenant qui intervient sur ce topic.


Attention Tatsu:



> C'est parce que ta mémoire défaillit ça.

----------


## Charmide

J'ai jamais été un troll par ici, j'ai du mal à voir de quoi tu  veux parler. 
J'étais plutôt srs bzness à essayer de faire du damage control (ou caca sur lui) quand Caf faisait caca sur quelqu'un dans GC et provoquait un incident diplomatique, ou quand la guilde partait en ~guerre civile~ parce que voyez vous l'influence c'est important. 
Pas autant que Zepo, mais j'étais certainement pas dans la catégorie des "trolls". A posteriori, je me suis beaucoup pris la tête pour des broutilles parce que je prenais les choses trop à coeur.
Quand ça arrive sur internet, certains appellent ça se faire troller. Le troll lui était post-moderne cool ranafoutre de tout. 

En tout cas, visiblement certains m'en veulent vraiment beaucoup pour je ne sais quelle raison vu qu'on a pas joué ensemble depuis 15 ans et qu'avec n'importe quelle quantité de recul, tout le drama GW2 est trivial (typiquement pour tatsu, je me rappelle pas qu'on se soit tristement quittés en mauvais termes, quant à papry, j'ai dû joué avec toi 15m en cumulé) 
Et à chaque fois que je check ce sous-forum pour m'informer de ce que devient le jeu, faut que je lise un teubé avec son "lol charmide" ou son "haha j'espère que les deux C qu'il ne faut pas nommer vont pas revenir". 
Le comportement m'hallucine un peu. C'est même pas comme si je postais encore dans la section à part quand on me ping. Peut-être que GW2 est devenu incroyable chiant au point où on n'y fait que parler avec nostalgie du temps révolu? 
Si vous avez rien de mieux à poster que ça après toute cette eau sous les ponts, contenez le au moins sur mumble où j'ai pas à lire ces conneries.
Merci, bisous.

----------


## Hasunay

> Peut-être que GW2 est devenu incroyable chiant au point où on n'y fait que parler avec nostalgie du temps révolu?


T'as certainement mis le doigt sur quelque chose là  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Haelnak

Ça me fait bizarre de voir des posts de Charmide. Son pseudo revient hyper souvent mais je ne l'avais jamais "vu".

----------


## BigGift

Ambiance de folie en ce moment chez cpc, c'est la meteo? Ca vous file des chaleurs?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Retournes cuver, sac à vinasse!

----------


## Tynril

J'avoue que je trouve aussi que la blague à fait son temps, faut passer à autre chose maintenant. Et si c'était pas une blague pour vous, il est encore plus temps de passer à autre chose.

----------


## Caf

Perso ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça même si je trouve Tatsu un peu acerbe aussi, il s’essaie au trolling peut-être, enfin on comprend pas bien ce qu'il essaie de faire.  ::trollface::

----------


## tibere

> Peut-être que GW2 est devenu incroyable chiant au point où on n'y fait que parler avec nostalgie du temps révolu?


 non non ! ça tiens la route gw2 avec des copaing  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ne vous sentez surtout pas obligés de zoner sur ce forum si vous ne jouez plus au jeu.
Ni de rejouer au jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Perso ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça même si je trouve Tatsu un peu acerbe aussi, il s’essaie au trolling peut-être, enfin on comprend pas bien ce qu'il essaie de faire.


Acerbe ?!
J'ai posté un unique de message dans votre série, et du coup, je suis cité par toi et Charmide pour ça ?
Vous êtes pas capables de voir quand je raconte des âneries ? Faudrait que je rajoute des balises [Attention Blague Carambar][/Attention Blague Carambar] ?

Je n'ai absolument rien contre vous deux, vous êtes juste les deux uniques anciens à continuer à venir dans la section GW2 et à poster.
Si on devait faire la liste de ceux qui méritent le titre de troll (en jeu), il y aurait Caf et Banjo mais je ne pense pas que Charmide fasse partie de la liste.


Si on doit revenir à ma quote et la phrase dont j'ai parlé, je pense que concernant GW2, personne ne se souviendra du moindre panthéon des meilleurs, ce sont seulement des moments bien précis et pas des joueurs, et surtout de ceux qui trollaient. (et aussi les dramas)
Je pense que y'a bien plus de personnes qui vont se souvenir de Banjo qui troll les CDD avec sa Grande Chasse en Golem, que la prise d'une garni à 3 glandus pliés de rire sur le mumble CPC et qui se sont fait traités de menteurs par le lead map. (Tu t'en souviens de ça Charmide ?)
Maintenant, si je dois expliquer chaque blague moisie, ça va rapidement être chiant.

----------


## purEcontact

Allez plutôt pourrir le topic général.
Même si c'est moi qui ai l'op, je préfère que ça reste le topic à troll / drama / whine / whatever plutôt que ce soit le topic de la guilde qui a vocation a discuter de la guilde (no shit sherlock!) qui soi pris d'assaut pour ça.
Du sang, y'en aura ici bien assez tôt, pas besoin de préparer le terrain.

Surtout que c'est kiyonnechita qui nettoie  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Sephil

> vous êtes juste les deux uniques anciens à continuer à venir dans la section GW2 et à poster.


Y a aussi Maxi ! (Et quelques fois Maderone aussi)  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> Acerbe ?!
> J'ai posté un unique de message dans votre série, et du coup, je suis cité par toi et Charmide pour ça ?
> Vous êtes pas capables de voir quand je raconte des âneries ? Faudrait que je rajoute des balises [Attention Blague Carambar][/Attention Blague Carambar] ?
> 
> Je n'ai absolument rien contre vous deux, vous êtes juste les deux uniques anciens à continuer à venir dans la section GW2 et à poster.
> Si on devait faire la liste de ceux qui méritent le titre de troll (en jeu), il y aurait Caf et Banjo mais je ne pense pas que Charmide fasse partie de la liste.
> 
> Si on doit revenir à ma quote et la phrase dont j'ai parlé, je pense que concernant GW2, personne ne se souviendra du moindre panthéon des meilleurs, ce sont seulement des moments bien précis et pas des joueurs, et surtout de ceux qui trollaient. (et aussi les dramas)
> Je pense que y'a bien plus de personnes qui vont se souvenir de Banjo qui troll les CDD avec sa Grande Chasse en Golem, que la prise d'une garni à 3 glandus pliés de rire sur le mumble CPC et qui se sont fait traités de menteurs par le lead map. (Tu t'en souviens de ça Charmide ?)
> Maintenant, si je dois expliquer chaque blague moisie, ça va rapidement être chiant.


Je t'avoue que dans la masse, j'ai pas vraiment eu le détecteur à humour qui a bien fonctionné. Tynril a bien résumé le dilemme en la matière. J'ai essayé de tourner le truc sur du générique et pas contre toi, mais mea culpa.  
Regarde, y'a même lee tchii qui remet une couche et je sais même pas si c'est parce que c'est trop bien de suivre l'effet de foule, si c'est un épisode agressif, ou si c'est une relance de "comique" de répétition. 

Et ouais, je m'en rappelle de cette prise de Garni, on avait la classe  :Cigare: 
Par contre je viens de passer 10m à essayer de me rappeler du nom de ce teubé qui nous avait traité de menteur et était globalement ultra pénible, et j'arrive pas à m'en rappeler. Tant de grands noms oubliés.  :Emo: 
A son crédit on l'avait traité d'imbécile mais il avait quand même ramené son bus (après vérification de trouzemilles scouts).

Grosso modo c'est ce genre d'exemples que je garderai de GW2, en W3 en particulier il se passait toujours des trucs idiots et aucun jour se ressemblait, par contre tout le monde était constamment à fond pour le patriotisme vizunien §§
On peut toujours imaginer qu'ils recréent un hype comparable avec l'extension mais j'en doute, et le reste c'est un peu trop monotone pour moi  ::sad:: 

---------- Post added at 04h02 ---------- Previous post was at 04h00 ----------




> Ça me fait bizarre de voir des posts de Charmide. Son pseudo revient hyper souvent mais je ne l'avais jamais "vu".



Je fais les autographes si ça t'intéresse

----------


## Kayato

C'est sympa l'ambiance par ici  ::rolleyes::

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est sympa l'ambiance par ici


C'était très intéressant! Merci d'être passé!

----------


## Caf

> Acerbe ?!
> J'ai posté un unique de message dans votre série, et du coup, je suis cité par toi et Charmide pour ça ?
> Vous êtes pas capables de voir quand je raconte des âneries ? Faudrait que je rajoute des balises [Attention Blague Carambar][/Attention Blague Carambar] ?
> 
> Je n'ai absolument rien contre vous deux, vous êtes juste les deux uniques anciens à continuer à venir dans la section GW2 et à poster.
> Si on devait faire la liste de ceux qui méritent le titre de troll (en jeu), il y aurait Caf et Banjo mais je ne pense pas que Charmide fasse partie de la liste.
> 
> 
> Si on doit revenir à ma quote et la phrase dont j'ai parlé, je pense que concernant GW2, personne ne se souviendra du moindre panthéon des meilleurs, ce sont seulement des moments bien précis et pas des joueurs, et surtout de ceux qui trollaient. (et aussi les dramas)
> ...


Je savais que tu rigololais moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ah, c'est pas mal, y'a eu un petit rollback, ma réponse à Charmide est passé à la trappe.

Le lead en question, c'était Railgar quand il était encore con avant son passage chez LNM.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Allez plutôt pourrir le topic général.

----------


## Charmide

> Ah, c'est pas mal, y'a eu un petit rollback, ma réponse à Charmide est passé à la trappe.
> 
> Le lead en question, c'était Railgar quand il était encore con avant son passage chez LNM.


CPC is dying. 
Il a fini par devenir moins con? emot-ohdear.png

----------


## Jingliat

YOOOO

mis à part ça, du monde joue encore en RvR ? xD

----------


## Lee Tchii

Jingliat ! \o/

----------


## Lanilor

Yep il y a toujours du monde en RVR et Vizu a connu pas mal de retours d'anciens joueurs ces derniers temps.

----------


## olih

Ouaip niveau population WvW sur vizunah, c'est assez sympa, à la fois du monde mais pas trop non plus.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Devrait y avoir du monde cette semaine  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai fait le ménage dans la partie accessible de la banque de guilde.

Petit rappel à l'occasion : la banque de guilde n'est pas un dépotoir, avant de déposer quelque chose, demandez vous 2 minutes si ça va servir à quelqu'un... 
...Et pas "peut être que dans l'idée où les astres s'alignent quelqu'un en aura besoin" : *Non* !

Bref, il y a encore des objets qui ne servent à rien en banque de guilde, notamment dans le Trésor où j'ai regroupé sur les 2 premières lignes les objets un tant soit peu utile.
J'ai conservé la collection de objets bleus de Den, histoire d'exposer un peu mais c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter d'autres : on a vu qu'ils existent, avoir *20 Sam* dans la banque de guilde ne sert pas à grand chose (surtout si ils sont pas exo).

A titre d'information, les prochains objets qui seront retirés sont les suivants :

Donc à part si vous avez une raison particulière de les exposer dans la banque de guilde, ils vont disparaître.
Evidemment, si vous voulez vous servir, prenez les, ils sont là pour ça.

Concernant *la bouffe*, vous êtes gentil de penser aux copains mais on avait de quoi stopper la faim dans le monde.
Tout les "petits" stack (< 10) en dessous du niveau 70 ont été retirés :


J'ai reclassé la nourriture par niveau : 1 ligne = 10 niveaux = 10 stacks.
Si une ligne est complète, partez du principe qu'on en a assez pour ce niveau là.
Si vous avez de la bouffe qui est présente mais dont le stack n'a pas atteins 250, retirez le stack dans le coffre, cumuler le avec le votre et reposez le où vous l'avez trouvé.

Sachez que ça m'a pris comme une envie de pisser et que ça pourrait va se reproduire dans l'avenir donc si vous voulez quelque chose dans la banque de guilde et qu'il est accessible, vous n'avez pas besoin de demander, vous vous servez.

----------


## BigGift

Han c'est vrai? Je peux avoir des skins en bois trop rigolos?

----------


## Sephil

Sachant qu'ils coûtent au max 1 pa, tu peux même tous les prendre imho.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pure, tu as gagné ton plumeau et ton tablier  ::ninja::

----------


## Gwenn

Lui manque juste la stache-mou et il pourra chanter sa liberté :-D

----------


## Wizi

Information concernant les missions de guilde.

*Dès aujourd'hui les missions de guilde se verront reset les lundi 9h30.*

Ce dimanche, il n'y aura donc pas de missions de guilde. Nous reprendrons le rythme normal dès le 11 octobre.

Source - Forum Gw2

----------


## purEcontact

Pour ceux qui ont du mal, comme moi, ils ne vont pas reset les missions de guilde le samedi 3 octobre. Comme on a l'habitude de les faire le dimanche et que le reset aura lieu le lundi, on a une durée plus longue entre les 2 sessions mais à l'arrivée, on aura autant de recommandations qu'une guilde qui les fait le vendredi (par exemple).

----------


## Sephil

Ben non.  ::P: 

Si tu fais habituellement tes missions entre le reset prévu initialement, et le nouveau reset, tu te fais forcément sucrer une semaine.  ::P: 

(C'est pas bien dramatique, soit dit en passant.  ::ninja::  )

----------


## olih

Donc ils décalent le reset des missions à 7h30 (UTC) le lundi matin
-> 9h30 heure d'été
-> 8h30 heure d'hiver.

Ça ne change pas grand chose pour nous, sauf que la première période est plus longue (et donc on ne pourra pas faire les missions CE dimanche soir 4 octobre).
Mais ce n'est pas grave, il y a la beta  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Ben non. 
> 
> Si tu fais habituellement tes missions entre le reset prévu initialement, et le nouveau reset, tu te fais forcément sucrer une semaine. 
> 
> (C'est pas bien dramatique, soit dit en passant.  )


Non, au lieu de le faire le lendemain du reset, on les fait la veille du reset.
Je vois pas dans quel cas de figure on se retrouve avec moins de recommandations qu'une guilde qui le fait un autre soir.

Semaine = 7 jours à partir de la nuit de samedi à dimanche.

En admettant qu'une guilde le fasse le mardi :
22 septembre : 3ème jour de la semaine 1 (19/20 au 26/27)
29 septembre : 3ème jour de la semaine 2 (26/27 au 3/4)
6 octobre : 3er jour de la semaine 3 (3/4 au 12, "semaine" de 9 jours car absence de reset / décalage du reset)

Nous, on le fait le dimanche :
20 septembre : 1er jour de la semaine 1 (19/20 au 26/27)
27 septembre : 1er jour de la semaine 2 (26/27 au 3/4)
11 octobre : 8ème jour de la semaine 3 (3/4 au 12, "semaine" de 9 jours)

----------


## Guindoulien

Possible de me réajouté, guindoulien.8107

En vous remerciant.

----------


## Wizi

> Possible de me réajouté, guindoulien.8107
> 
> En vous remerciant.


Tu as été invité en guilde, restera plus qu'à accepter.

----------


## Sephil

Va y avoir un sacré paquet de doodles à faire avec les nouveautés sur les missions de guilde.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Talk to the NPC in guild initiative headquarters to claim the other guild hall. 
> If you complete the expedition successfully, you will swap halls immediately and upgrades you have in the previous hall will be transferred over. 
> *You can swap back and forth between the two as much as you want, as long you are willing to spend 100g and do the expedition each time.*


 ::sad::

----------


## BigGift

Blehr, bah ca va on a papry qui va nous payer les changements, il peut se le permettre  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Les gens sont vraiment débiles.
> Ils voient du elder wood et du mitheril pour le guild hall.
> Bim, le prix monte.
> Alors que t'en a une chiée qui tombe tous les jours.

----------


## atavus

> Blehr, bah ca va on a papry qui va nous payer les changements, il peut se le permettre


Ouais et tu veux un mars avec aussi ?

@Tatsu : 
Toi, tu as gardé du bois du farm des machin luminescent ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non seulement j'en ai gardé, mais je continue à farm les carrés bio ^^;

----------


## Sephil

> Ouais et tu veux un mars avec aussi ?


Seulement s'il y a de l'eau dessus.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Seulement s'il y a de l'eau dessus.


Ta blague est à chier.

----------


## Sephil

Tu m'en diras tant...  :Cafe2:

----------


## Lee Tchii

100g ... 100 po ?  ::o: 
Seriously ???

Tatsu, faut vendre ou pas ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non, pas encore, le prix n'a pas réellement bougé pour le moment.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Attention

Suite au stream d'hier, un certain nombre d'items nécessaires pour les halls de guilde ont étés dévoilés.
En prévision, il est nécessaire que TOUS les CPC conservent leurs pelles des contrées sauvages pour la guilde.

On ne sait pas combien il va en falloir, mais si on pouvait en avoir 1000 d'avance, ça serait pas mal.

----------


## Lee Tchii

OMFHP.  ::o: 
J'en ai une.
Oui, qu'une.
Promis  ::sad::

----------


## atavus

> Attention
> 
> Suite au stream d'hier, un certain nombre d'items nécessaires pour les halls de guilde ont étés dévoilés.
> En prévision, il est nécessaire que TOUS les CPC conservent leurs pelles des contrées sauvages pour la guilde.
> 
> On ne sait pas combien il va en falloir, mais si on pouvait en avoir 1000 d'avance, ça serait pas mal.




J'y gagne quoi ? :ouaiouai:

----------


## kennyo

Je suis si pauvre... 

Ça va leecher sévère en CF alors ?

----------


## Wizi

Ménage d'Automne

Je commence petit à petit à faire du ménage en guilde en préparation des nouveautés venant avec Heart of Thorns, une des nouveautés étant l'ajout de nouveaux droits et donc créations de nouveaux rangs pour permettre une meilleure gestion au début du moins.

J'ai commencé par kick tous les "Ça Canartoon" de la guilde, à la base ce rangs servaient que pour les missions de guildes et vu que ces derniers mois il n'y en avait aucuns qui venaient, ça fait déjà de la place.

Je referai une autre session de kick de ceux qui ne se sont pas connecté dans les 4-5 derniers mois, dans la journée. Comme ça on aura une vision un peu plus clair de l'effectif de la guilde, ce qui permettra de mieux planifier la collecte de ressources pour le "Hall de Guilde" si besoin.

Et biensur si vous avez été kick et que vous rejouez, manifestez ici avec votre nom de compte "XXX.1234" et je vous réinviterai.

Édit : Voilà le ménage est terminé, je verai aux alentours de la sortie de l'extension, si il sera astucieux d'en refaire une autre ou pas.

----------


## gnouman

Tombe bien j'en ai en stock je ne savais pas quoi en faire vue que je ne farm plus les coffres.  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ménage d'Automne


Tu as eu la main un peu lourde, tu as réussi à kick une personne (active) que je t'ai fait invité cette semaine ^^;


Par contre, joli tir groupé :]

----------


## Charmide

R i p

----------


## Lee Tchii

Wizi, mon héros  ::love::

----------


## atavus

> Wizi, mon héros


Maxi n'est pas ton ami ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Lee Tchi est une femme vénale1, seuls ceux qui lui ont filé des trucs entrent dans la liste de ses amis  :Emo: 

1 Ceci est un pléonasme classique

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Lee Tchi est *Loyale vénale*


Fixaid  ::ninja:: 
Si Maxi veut revenir jouer, je le ré-inscrirai avec plaisir !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Fixaid 
> Si Maxi veut revenir jouer, je le ré-inscrirai avec plaisir !


Je propose un doodle pour retirer les droits de Lee Tchii avant qu'elle fasse encore nawak !

*ICI*

----------


## Wizi

> Je propose un doodle pour retirer les droits de Lee Tchii avant qu'elle fasse encore nawak !
> 
> *ICI*


Il manque l'option : Cotiser 3500Po pour que Wizi fasse le changement de rank en abusant de ses pouvoirs !

----------


## purEcontact

J'hésite à faire un doodle pour qu'on arrête les doodle.

----------


## Haelnak

N'hésite plus.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tatsu, tu es ...  ::cry::

----------


## atavus

> Tatsu, tu es ...


prévoyant et précautionneux. ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Papry qui fait preuve de sagesse...  ::huh::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu as brisé mon petit cœur  ::sad::  même pas une option pour me payer le précurseur !

----------


## atavus

> Papry qui fait preuve de sagesse...


Merci un compliment. :Mellow2: 




> Tu as brisé mon petit cœur  même pas une option pour me payer le précurseur !


Pour quoi faire ?
Tu arrêteras de jouer dès que tu l'auras et on  ne te reverra plus.... ::w00t:: 
On lui offre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'aurais du me douter que y'avait anguille sous roche.
C'était juste une passade.

 :ouaiouai:

----------


## atavus

> J'aurais du me douter que y'avait anguille sous roche.
> C'était juste une passade.


Pourquoi tu dis çà ? ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Evidemment...

"En fait, on a décidé qu'on allait pas changer la date et l'heure du reset, du coup vous avez une semaine dans le fion.
Merci!"

----------


## Leybi

C'est un peu bête quand même si y'a plusieurs resets différents dans la semaine. Autant tout reset au même moment, c'est plus simple...

----------


## Gwenn

> Je propose un doodle pour retirer les droits de Lee Tchii avant qu'elle fasse encore nawak !
> 
> *ICI*


A voté.

----------


## kennyo

Du coup, il y a event ce soir ?

----------


## olih

Oui.

----------


## Charmide

> Wizi, mon héros


Je peux encore poster ici tu sais  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tatsu me troll mais c'est encore un des rares canards qui me troque des bâtons jaunes pour la forge  ::o:

----------


## Haelnak

On dirait qu'il a traîné sur _commentPechoSurUnMMO.fr_  ::ninja::

----------


## NoVaCoRpS

Coin coin,

j'aimerais retrouver les joies de GW2 pour y revenir avec l'extension, *qui qui faut contacter pour vous rejoindre sur la GUilde ?* Mon pseudo: diez.2174
Est-ce que si l'on prend l'extension maintenant la classe "Revenant" sera dispo ?

A vite IG.

----------


## purEcontact

La classe est liée à l'extension donc tant que l'extension n'est pas sortie, tu n'y auras pas accès.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Fin du doodle concernant le hall de guilde qui était présent à cette adresse : http://doodle.com/poll/r4c2khmwv6es8cfw
Les votes sont maintenant visibles par tous.

*Résultats : 
- L'expédition au Précipice des égarés aura lieu le Dimanche 25/10 à 21h.*

----------


## Wizi

*Insert Coinz et Heart of Thorns*

L'arrivée de Heart of Thorns va apporter un lot de changements plus ou moins conséquent dans la gestion des guildes.

La gestion de la guilde Insert Coinz va changer un petit peu pour s'adapter aux nouveautés.

Rang / Droits

L'extension apportera une gestion un peu plus fine de certains droits, de ce fait de nouveaux rangs seront créer en guilde.
Ce qui suit n'est qu'une première ébauche et bien sûr cela pourra une fois qu'on aura bien compris les limitations liées à chaque droits.

La guilde aura les rangs suivant :

Animateur : Aura absolument tous les droits en guilde, ça changera pas de ce qui se fait actuellement.
Maitre Nageur : Aura les droits sur les missions de guilde, la construction de consommable, l'utilisation de consommable, la gestion d'objectifs RvR, la gestion de l'arène et ouvrir les portails de guilde.
Event Master : Aura les droits de gestion de l'arène, de décoration de l'arène et des décorations du hall de guilde.
Pvp Master : Aura les droits d'administrer les Team Pvp liée à la guilde.
Décorateur : Aura les droits sur les décorations du hall de guilde. (Ce rang sera susceptible de disparaître et être accessible à tout le monde, une fois qu'on se sera rendu compte concrètement des limites des décorations, si les 2000 décorations c'est assez pour que tout le monde puisse jouer avec sans vite se gêner)
Canardeur : Rangs par défaut et aura les même droits qu'aujourd'hui.

Si vous voulez avoir un des nouveaux rangs vous pourrez en faire la demande, et après réflexion/discussions on vous le passera peut-être.

Missions de guilde

Avec l'arrivée de l'extension la manière dont nous allons faire les missions de guilde vont changer.
Actuellement, nous faisons les missions de manière extrêmement détendue avec énormément de monde qui n'écoute/lit pas les consignes et cela va devoir changer.

Pour pouvoir upgrade notre Hall de Guilde, il va falloir réussir et terminer les missions de guilde ce qui veut dire que nous allons surement prendre un peu plus de temps que les 35-40 minutes que nous faisons actuellement.
Cela va demander aux personnes présente d'écouter les consignes, être attentives à ce qu'elles font et savoir éviter de flooder le Mumble a des moments clés des missions.

Au début nous continuerons de faire les missions de guilde PvE les dimanches et après selon les personnes motivées et la difficulté nous pourrons aussi faire les missions bonus RvR et PvP (si on peut tout faire dans la semaine ça serait parfait).

Hall de guilde

La construction du Hall de guilde va demander énormément de ressources et tout le monde sera mis à contribution, il faut compter au minimum 9 mois pour tout débloquer selon ANet.
Même si nous avons actuellement une certaine somme d'argent en guilde, ce n'est pas dit que cela suffisant pour tout débloquer. Donc toutes donations seront les bienvenues, mais pas obligatoires.

Une fois par semaine, on essayera de faire 1h de farm/event dont tous les bénéfices iront à la guilde. Le type d'event/farm dépendra des ressources nécessaire pour l'upgrade suivant. 
Si par exemple il faut des pelles de Silverwaste, pendant 1h la guilde ira sur une même map et fera tout les events afin de récupérer un maximum de pelle ainsi que beaucoup d'autres composants/argent qui iront dans notre Trésor de guilde. Si il faut des composants propre au RvR la guilde ira faire du RvR pour tenter des les récupérer, pareil pour le PvP, Donjons, Fractales. Si il faut des ressources propres à Heart of Thorns, la guilde se séparera en 2. Les gens qui auront l'extensions iront farmer sur les maps de l'extension, pendant que les autres iront farm sur les maps ou ils ont accès.

Raids

Fin novembre verra l'apparition de Raids dans le jeu.

Avec l'arrivée des Raids viendra surement (mais je l'espère pas) des tensions/drama en guilde, à cause de visions très différentes de la façon de jouer des membres de la guilde.

Je vous demanderai d'être compréhensif et plutôt que d'aller chercher la gueguerre. Chacun est libre de jouer comme il l'entend. 
Si certains ont envie de jouer qu'avec un groupe limité de personne de la guilde, dont ils ont une entière confiance sur le niveau de jeu, l'adaptabilité et qui cherche "l'optimisation" c'est leurs droits.
De même, si certains s'enfiche complètement de l'optimisation et préfère jouer avec des builds/stuffs pour avoir du fun c'est leurs droits.
Cela ne sert à rien de venir pleurnicher parce que "X" ne veut pas de moi dans son groupe de Raids ou parce que "Y" n'a pas envie de prendre tel stuff et tel build quand on joue. Avant de créer un groupe annoncer la couleur de ce que vous avez envie, ça évitera des malentendus, surtout dans la première phase de découverte.

Au niveau de la guilde en elle même, il n'est pas actuellement envisager de créer des groupes pour Raids. Les groupes qui se formeront seront des initiatives personnels, même si ça vient de la part d'Animateurs.
Dans le futur, une fois que la compréhension des mécaniques des Raids seront bien assimilées, il se pourrait que la guilde organise des Raids pour récupérer les décorations propres aux Raids.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Note : Pour les pelles de silverwastes.
Seuls les évènements suivants en donnent : 
- Les attaques et défenses des forts
- Les escortes de taureaux (dolyaks)

----------


## Leybi

Merci pour ce post Wizi  :;): 

Par contre, je viens de lire un truc sur reddit:



> Concerning Expeditions: The Guild Expedition costs 100g plus some favor each time you purchase it. (This is the cost for the first time and for times when you want to try for the other guild hall.)
> Concerning Missions: Just by being in a guild, you will have access to at least three missions per week. As your guild gains levels, it will unlock some additional missions per week. And once you have a guild hall, there will be a upgrades for WvW, sPvP and PvE that you can get for a specialized mission (1 for each).


Si j'ai bien compris, il faudra un peu de faveur pour lancer l'expédition de capture du hall de guilde, donc faire les missions de guilde avant.

----------


## Wizi

On attendra vendredi pour voir, au pire on fait une session rapide entre samedi et dimanche pour débloquer les faveurs qu'il nous faudra.

----------


## lPyl

Question con, ces nouvelles missions demanderont l'expansion ou non?

----------


## Alchimist

Non. Pareil pour les halls, si une personne dans la guilde à l’extension et lance l'expédition ceux qui ne l'ont pas peuvent la rejoindre, et une fois le hall capturé c'est libre pour tout le monde.

----------


## Kiyo

Merci Wizi pour ton topo sur le futur de la guilde !

----------


## gnouman

Pas de rang Princess ou Rose?  :nawak: 

M'en fout alors.  ::zzz::

----------


## purEcontact

> La guilde aura les rangs suivant :
> 
> Animateur - *ANIMATRON* : Tout les droits.
> Maitre Nageur - *INT-R COM* : Mission de guilde / conso / objectifs RvR - Arène / portail de guilde.
> Event Master - *HOLO-TRLL*  : Gestion d'arène de guilde.
> Pvp Master - *KRP-T-BOT* : Team PvP de guilde.
> Décorateur - *DAMI-DOT* : Décoration de guilde.
> Canardeur - *I.M.GROOT* : Rangs par défaut et aura les même droits qu'aujourd'hui.


La version décryptée :



Spoiler Alert! 



Intercom
Hall aux trolls
Carpettes (et) bot
Damidot
I am Groot.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> La guilde aura les rangs suivant :
> 
> Animateur - *ANIMATRON* : Tout les droits.
> Maitre Nageur - *INT-R COM* : Mission de guilde / conso / objectifs RvR - Arène / portail de guilde.
> Event Master - *HOLO-TRLL* : Gestion d'arène de guilde.
> Pvp Master - *KRP-T-BOT* : Team PvP de guilde.
> Décorateur - *DAMI-DOT* : Décoration de guilde.
> Canardeur - *I.M.GROOT* : Rangs par défaut et aura les même droits qu'aujourd'hui.





> La version décryptée :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> Intercom
> Hall aux trolls
> ...


Je propose une petite modif du premier rang, de ANIMATRON à ANIM-O-TRON.
L'ajout du rang TECHNIC-O-TRON pour l'ancien rang spécialiste.
Sinon, c'est parfait :]

----------


## purEcontact

Après vérification, on peut faire :



Pour faire les tirets, il faut écrire espace G espace (" G ")
Si on écrit Dot, on a "---" qui s'affiche.
Technic-O-Tron est trop long, j'ai raccourci à Tech-O-Tron.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous vous amusez bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

Ils essayent surtout d'éviter que je sois inspirer et que je ressorte des rangs pourri (comme ceux temporaire que j'ai déjà  mis en place et attribué IG)   ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post5634794

Je laisse ça là, pour les Anim - O - Tron  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

::O: 
Ça en fait des choses à faire d'ici demain ... Wizi ?

----------


## Andeim

Pour info : https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...ent#post271444

----------


## Wizi

J'ai déjà vu le post et j'ai prévu de tout lancer demain à 5h30 environ
Pour ça entre autres que j'ai construit la plupart des buffs pour en profiter une dernière fois

----------


## XspawnLpc

Wizi notre dévoué animateur qui se lève à 5h du mat juste pour notre bon soin  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

Nooooo, je croyais pouvoir créer mon revenant, là, il y a 25min (pour le reset), alors que ça sort "demain" matin  ::sad:: 

Je n'ai pas trop trop suivi, vous avez prévu quoi pour la sortie de l'extension niveau events ? (j'ai lu le post de Wizi en page précédente, c'est au cas où j'aurais loupé un truc)

Autre chose, vous avez exclu wEye.7625 de la guilde alors qu'il s'est connecté au plus 15 jours avant le dernier "nettoyage"  :tired: 
Vous pouvez l'ajouter à nouveau ?

----------


## Wizi

Il est réinvité en guilde.
Et les derniers buffs de guilde ont été lancé.

----------


## lPyl

Tiens question en passant, les missions de Guilde vu que ce sera à la fois PvP/WvW/PvE, ce sera tout fait le dimanche soir, ou y aura différent créneau suivant le type de mission?

----------


## Haelnak

> Il est réinvité en guilde.
> Et les derniers buffs de guilde ont été lancé.


Ok merci. Bisous sucrés, tout ça.

----------


## Kiyo

> *Insert Coinz et Heart of Thorns*
> 
> L'arrivée de Heart of Thorns va apporter un lot de changements plus ou moins conséquent dans la gestion des guildes.
> 
> La gestion de la guilde Insert Coinz va changer un petit peu pour s'adapter aux nouveautés.
> 
> Rang / Droits
> 
> L'extension apportera une gestion un peu plus fine de certains droits, de ce fait de nouveaux rangs seront créer en guilde.
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui j'aurais pu citer que la partie du message sur les missions pour répondre mais bon, là c'était pas pratique.

----------


## lPyl

J'avoue avoir raté ce passage :




> Au début nous continuerons de faire les missions de guilde PvE les dimanches et après selon les personnes motivées et la difficulté nous pourrons aussi faire les missions bonus RvR et PvP (si on peut tout faire dans la semaine ça serait parfait).


Donc tel que je le comprends, c'est "les missions PvP/WvW seront faites à un moment". Donc on sait pas quand :D.

----------


## Sephil

Pour dimanche, il faut obligatoirement la maîtrise du planeur niveau 1 pour accéder au hall du précipice. (A défaut, il faudra des pierres de TP vers un ami.)

Par chance, le précipice est moins exigeant que l'autre, qui demande la maîtrise des exaltés niveau 1 (ce qui requiert d'avoir visité au moins une fois la seconde zone, ce qui est pénible à faire sans le planeur).

Voilà, voilà. Pensez donc à aller faire un tour sur la 1ère map après la 1ère instance d'histoire et farm quelques events pour débloquer au moins le deltaplane.

----------


## Alchimist

L'accès sera par là :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Dans le genre ultra compliqué, y'avait pas mieux ?

Non, parce que franchement...


Suffit de prendre le champignon à gauche du point de passage de la bravoure de mellagan, et tu as plus qu'a sauter direct à l'entrée...

----------


## atavus

Demain je vous donnes le chemin le plus court vu le temps que je passe sur la map. ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Dans le genre ultra compliqué, y'avait pas mieux ?
> 
> Non, parce que franchement...
> 
> 
> Suffit de prendre le champignon à gauche du point de passage de la bravoure de mellagan, et tu as plus qu'a sauter direct à l'entrée...


Oui !
Et y a même un chemin pour les gens qui n'auraient pas le champi en passant par là.  ::):

----------


## olih

En passant, même si on ne possède pas l'extension, il est possible d'aller au hall de guilde en passant par le panneau de guilde.

----------


## lPyl

Tiens question sur les upgrade de la guilde.

Y a un plan à suivre? Ou c'est les officiers up ce qu'ils veulent quand ils veulent? Genre la je me connecte, je vois qu'on est à 1500 du machin timegaté et qu'on peut lancer l'up du taux de production de ce truc, c'est à faire ou pas? (bon moi j'ai pas les droits, mais genre lanilor pourrait le faire, mais il sait pas si c'est à faire ou pas :D )

----------


## purEcontact

Leybi, parfois, il dit des trucs biens.
Et là, sur mumble, il vient de dire "Ce serait plutôt cool de prendre dans le coffre de guilde l'argent nécessaire pour acheter des objets qu'on ne peut pas farm, comme les runes de stockage ou le vin élonien".

Bah moi, je trouve que Leybi, quand il a une bonne idée, il faut l'écrire sur le forum.
Pour que ça reste.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

C'est déjà ce que je fais avec l'argent de la guilde. Il part uniquement dans les composants qu'on ne peut pas farm, quand je vois qu'il en manque.





> Tiens question sur les upgrade de la guilde.
> 
> Y a un plan à suivre? Ou c'est les officiers up ce qu'ils veulent quand ils veulent? Genre la je me connecte, je vois qu'on est à 1500 du machin timegaté et qu'on peut lancer l'up du taux de production de ce truc, c'est à faire ou pas? (bon moi j'ai pas les droits, mais genre lanilor pourrait le faire, mais il sait pas si c'est à faire ou pas :D )


Actuellement, il n'y pas un plan définitif à suivre. Mais dans l'idée c'est up le Scriptorium, puis la Capacité de la Mine, puis l'Arène (je suppose que c'est après le scriptorium), puis construire le Portail, Buff Exp et on verra pour la suite selon ce qui sera accessible et le plus judicieux, pour qu'on ait un minimum de fun dans le hall et des trucs utiles et pas attendre 9 mois pour profiter.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah au moins, ça sera écrit quelque part, ça m'évitera de craquer mes thermomachins bidule :x.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Lanilor, il a proposé la même chose  ::o:

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Bon j'ai envoyé un message comme indiqué dans le premier post.
Si jamais un admin passe dans le coin.. Lullaby.7951

Et soyez cool je débute.

----------


## Leybi

Pas de souci la guilde est ouverte à tout le monde  ::):  N'hésite pas à poser des questions sur le chat de guilde !

----------


## gnouman

> Et soyez cool je débute.


Pas de problème on fera comme avec tout les autres : on se foutra de ta gueuele, on te souhaitera bonne mort, et si jamais tu cherche quelque chose il se situe généralement quelque part en toi.

----------


## Wizi

Petit message rapide concernant le up du Hall de Guilde. 
Pour simplifier le up du Hall, mis à part les composants achetable directement à un Npc, tentez  de remplir la trésorerie au maximum (vu qu'au final on aura besoin de tout monter). 
Comme ça on pourra lancer les up quand on a assez d Etherium et Faveur. 

Si tous le monde met un petit peu, cela va très vite et coûte pas si cher. 
Actuellement, c'est toujours le même petit groupe de 4-5 personnes qui mettent les compo ce qui n'est pas normal. Il ne faut pas compter sur l'argent de la guilde pour acheter des composants autres que ceux vendu par des npc. Car si on aurait tout acheté à l'hotel des ventes, nous n'aurions plus un sou et on a pas encore pu up les buff utiles et fonctions intéressantes

----------


## Dar

Où est ce qu'on peut voir les compos demandés stp ?
Ca serait bien je pense d'avoir un message de guilde qui reprends le besoins et surtout l’amélioration qui va être construite avec ces compos. 

Vous n’êtes pas trés nombreux à bien maitriser le bouzin je pense. La plèbe lambda n'a pas la plus petite idée de ce qu'il se passe  ::P: . Par ex etherium et faveur je ne sais même pas ce que c'est  ::P: . 
Je pense que pas mal de canard aideraient volontiers mais ne le font pas simplement par méconnaissance.
Je me doute bien que ça doit être toujours les même qui s'y collent mais je pense qu'il faut communiquer un peu plus autour du hall.
Quels sont les objectifs à court termes et que manque t'il pour les remplir ? Des sorties de guildes en ce sens pourraient aider ?
Quid des missions de guildes ? Je viens de voir qu'on gagne des faveurs en missions de guildes.

----------


## lPyl

Bah en fait faut aller dans le hall de guilde/le truc instancié à l'arche (Guild Initiative Headquarters).

Ensuite tu parles à un PNJ (liste partielle des PNJs chez qui ça marche dans le hall: Le propiétaire de la mine, le propriétaire de la taverne, le propriétaire du workshop, le trésorier de la guilde).
Le premier écran sur lequel t'arrive en parlant à un des PNJ montre la liste de tout les composants nécessaire pour toutes les upgrades disponibles sur l'ensemble des PNJ.
Si tu mets ta souris sur le chiffre en dessous d'une ressource, t'as un détail sur ce à quoi (et en quelle quantité) peuvent servir ces composants.

Après pour voir les effets un poil plus exact de chaque upgrade, faut aller parler au PNJ qui peut faire cette upgrade (au pire tous les faire si tu trouves pas :D ), passer sur le deuxième écran et lire la description de l'upgrade.

Truc un poil chiant, t'as pas accès à ta banque perso dans le hall/dans l'interface pour faire les dons.
Faut donc soit invoquer un bank access express, soit noter ce qu'il faut, aller le chercher (par exemple en passant par les brumes) et revenir pour le mettre.

Concernant le truc du message de guilde, c'est pas possible. Y a bien trop d'upgrade/de compos pour ça.

Etherium et faveur, la plèbe a pas besoin de connaitre. Mais pour info, la faveur est produite en réalisant les challenges de guilde. Et l'aetherium est produit automatiquement (toutes les minute de base) par la mine du hall de guilde (qui a des upgrade pour améliorer cette production).

Le truc à savoir, y a quelques nouveaux ingrédients (en VO):
-Vial of Linseed Oil (craftable par quasi toutes les professions avec 400) : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Vial_of_Linseed_Oil 
-Empty keg (craftable par un chef à 400) : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Empty_Keg
-Lump of glass (jeweler 400) : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Lump_of_Glass
-Glass Mug (jeweler 400) : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Glass_Mug

----------


## Dar

OK merci  :;): 

Donc on upgrade tout en même temps ? C'est pas un par un et y'a pas un truc précis qui est prioritaire ?

----------


## lPyl

L'upgrade la plus prioritaire c'est de faire l'arène si je dis pas de bêtise. Mais ça ça devrait être fait assez vite.
Après y a un paquet d'upgrade intéressantes (boost d'xp, tp groupé pour les missions de guilde, boost de craft, emplacement de mine/récolte dans le hall de guilde,...), et faudra toute les faire un jour ou l'autre  ::): .

----------


## JVDaedelus

Bonjour tout le monde!

Je me permets de poster un petit message pour postuler dans votre guilde. Ayant repris récemment, je suis à la recherche d'une communauté ouverte, prête à l'entraide et surtout toujours dans la bonne humeur. Venant tout juste de m'inscrire sur le forum, je ne peux pas actuellement envoyé de mp. Du coup, si jamais un admin passe par là et que vous voulez bien de moi (c'est çà la plus important, en fait) : daedelus.4630

Merci d'avance. :D

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canetons,

Par soucis de transparence, je vous informe que j'ai filé 500po de l'argent de la guilde à Wizi à sa demande. Il reste donc encore 3000po sur le compte en suisse de la guilde (si le compte est bon).  ::):

----------


## Wizi

> Salut les canetons,
> 
> Par soucis de transparence, je vous informe que j'ai filé 500po de l'argent de la guilde à Wizi à sa demande. Il reste donc encore 3000po sur le compte en suisse de la guilde (si le compte est bon).


Merci pour l'argent, par contre, pour l'argent restant si mes souvenirs sont bon il devrait plus être de l'ordre de 2300Po , vu qu'on en avait utiliser une partie.


Pour les prochains up du hall de guilde : Taille Mine - Vitesse d'extraction de la Mine - Buff Exp (vu son prix en Etherium (seulement 50), on le lance dès qu'on a les barils et choppes ) - Portail - Mine 2 - Mission Pve - Mission PvP - Salle d'opération - Arène Pvp 2 - Arène Equipe Verte - Mine - Mine

----------


## Dar

Donc baril et choppe c'est sable + lin c'est ça ?

----------


## lPyl

C'est dans mon post plus haut  ::): .

Choppe (à base de sable) 
Baril (à base de lin)

----------


## Dar

> C'est dans mon post plus haut .
> 
> Choppe (à base de sable) 
> Baril (à base de lin)


My bad  ::P: 
Merci !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Merci pour l'argent, par contre, pour l'argent restant si mes souvenirs sont bon il devrait plus être de l'ordre de 2300Po , vu qu'on en avait utiliser une partie.


Mais t'es fou  ::o:  chuuuuut !

Désolée si je n'ai rien donné, c'est plutôt qu'en ce moment je up mon revenant avec mon gardien perso, et du coup je ne fais pas trop attention à ce dont la guilde a besoin.
Je ne pourrais pas venir jouer ce WE (sur le portable, c'est atroce) mais je passerai faire un tour à la guilde, voir si je peux contribuer.
Bisous magiques !

----------


## JVDaedelus

> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Je me permets de poster un petit message pour postuler dans votre guilde. Ayant repris récemment, je suis à la recherche d'une communauté ouverte, prête à l'entraide et surtout toujours dans la bonne humeur. Venant tout juste de m'inscrire sur le forum, je ne peux pas actuellement envoyé de mp. Du coup, si jamais un admin passe par là et que vous voulez bien de moi (c'est çà la plus important, en fait) : daedelus.4630
> 
> Merci d'avance. :D


Petit up si jamais un admin passe par là  ::):

----------


## Wizi

Voilà tu es invité

----------


## JVDaedelus

Merci  :;):

----------


## Graouu

Hello, tu veux gagner l'extension ? Vient donc par ICI c'est gratos et dérogation spécial pour les membres de la Guilde Insert Coinz. Ceci n'est pas du spam mais un concours CPCGIFTS.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci Graouu de faire tourner l'info.
Si j'obtiens le jeu, je recruterai encore en externe  ::ninja::

----------


## Mars One

PREUM'S !
Je sais que nous ne sommes pas prêts de voir le cul du marchand de déco -et donc qu'il sera difficile d'ici là d'upper scribe- mais j'aimerais à terme être le scribe de la guilde officiel.
Parce que j'aime crafter.
Voilà.
Que celui ou celle qui s'y oppose (et yen aura, vous connaissant, bande de gredins) parle maintenant ou se taise à JAMAIS !

----------


## Wizi

C'est une bonne idée vu le nombre de ressource qu'il faut pour monter le métier

Achivement Unlock : Faire poster Mars sur le forum  :B):

----------


## lPyl

> Achivement Unlock : Faire poster Mars sur le forum


Tu me permets de découvrir que mars à un comtpe sur le forum  ::P: .

C'est pas hors de prix les trucs du scribe?

----------


## Maderone

Au fait, on a l'arène dans le hall de guilde ? Ca marche comment ?

----------


## Beanna

N'espère pas t'en tirer sans un Doodle !




> nous ne sommes pas prêts de voir le cul du marchand


Tu fais une fixation sur la taille des culs je crois.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Tu me permets de découvrir que mars à un comtpe sur le forum .
> 
> C'est pas hors de prix les trucs du scribe?


Il en faut surtout de grosses quantités.
wiki avec quelques recettes.

----------


## Kiyo

Quand vous parlez du fait qu'il faille beaucoup de temps pour débloquer l'ensemble des fonctionnalités du hall de guilde c'est beaucoup du genre en janvier ce sera loin d'être fini ou du genre dans un mois on a tout ?

----------


## olih

Reponse a.

----------


## atavus

> Quand vous parlez du fait qu'il faille beaucoup de temps pour débloquer l'ensemble des fonctionnalités du hall de guilde c'est beaucoup du genre en janvier ce sera loin d'être fini ou du genre dans un mois on a tout ?


Tu devrais pas être en vacance toi ?  :tired:

----------


## Kiyo

Si mais ils ont découvert internet là où je suis il y a peu donc je peux quand même venir dans le coin, content ?  ::P: 

Et merci Mr Olih !

----------


## lPyl

> Au fait, on a l'arène dans le hall de guilde ? Ca marche comment ?


Tu peux aller parler au cooridnateurs de team (pour l'instant y a juste rouge/bleu, a terme y en aura plus) qui sont juste à côté du TP de l'arène et ça te met dans l'arène en tant que joueur de cette couleur. J'imagine que tu peux ensuite taper les gens d'autres couleurs.

----------


## Dar

> Tu peux aller parler au cooridnateurs de team (pour l'instant y a juste rouge/bleu, a terme y en aura plus) qui sont juste à côté du TP de l'arène et ça te met dans l'arène en tant que joueur de cette couleur. J'imagine que tu peux ensuite taper les gens d'autres couleurs.


Genre les Blancs contres les Noirs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Que celui ou celle qui s'y oppose (et yen aura, vous connaissant, bande de gredins) parle maintenant ou se taise à JAMAIS !


Moi.
Mais tu peux être la scribe de la guilde, sinon.
Mais je préférerai qu'il y en ait deux.
Au cas où.
Nomme ton remplaçant en cas d'absence prolongée, MAINTENANT !

----------


## purEcontact

Olih et Mars sont scribes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu casses mon effet dramatique  ::sad::

----------


## olih

Ouai enfin scribe 52 ou un truc comme ça... Saloperie de metier.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Personne ne t'a forcé  ::o: 
Et Tatsu t'a menti, ça n'augmente pas tes chances avec Zoomeros !

----------


## Haloman59

Coin !

Je reprends Guild Wars 2 (à force de voir l'ami purEcontact y jouer ça m'a motivé  ::ninja:: ). Du coup j'aimerais bien jouer avec des canards  ::wub:: 

Pseudo IG: Haloman.6954

Merci  ::lol::

----------


## Teball

Bonjour les Anatidés, 
Je suis en recherche d'une guilde active sur Vizunah  ::happy2:: . Depuis 3 ans sur GW2, je suis devenu au fil du temps le dernier joueur actif d'une guilde issue de GW1  ::'(: . Pas facile pour progresser dans Maguuma. Si le recrutement est ouvert, je postule  ::wub:: . Merci.
Pseudo IG : Teball.2860

----------


## Lee Tchii

3 ans sur GW2 et tu ne demandes à intégrer la guilde que maintenant ?  :tired: 
Ça sera 20 po !
Ou 200 tas de sable grossier.
On a des archivistes à upper.

----------


## Teball

Cela prouve au moins que je suis fidèle à la guilde que je représente  ::XD::

----------


## the_twins

Coucou ! apres un loooong arrêt j'ai repris tres récemment en achetant Heart of Thorns et mon rêve serait de réintégrer les insert coinz. Mon blaze ? the twins.8046

----------


## Sephil

Tes rêves sont pas encore trop ambitieux, ça va.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Nouveau retrait de 500po de la "banque de guilde" par Wizi aujourd'hui, nouveau solde à 1800po (en prenant en compte l'ajustement de solde précédent vu qu’apparemment je m'étais planté  ::P: )

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya encore de quoi acheter la Légende, ça va donc  ::o: 
Ça fait cher de construire la base.
Va peut-être falloir penser faire des sessions WB ou autre moyen pour récolter des sous pour la guilde  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Il faut surtout des composants.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai récolté que 3 sables hier :/

----------


## Dar

> J'ai récolté que 3 sables hier :/


Beh t'as bien glandouillé parceque nous on est monté à 12  :Cigare:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'étais sur le Fire Elem au début  ::sad:: 

PS : et j'ai découvert pour vous qu'on récoltait du sable sur les cactus, hein !

----------


## Flipmode

Bienvenue à moi-même, n'hésitez pas à demander si vous avez besoin d'aide, je suis pas mauvais en réparations de portes, changer les ampoules, repassage etc.

----------


## Bartinoob

On a en général plus tendance à péter des portes qu'à les réparer, mais tu peux venir quand même.

----------


## lPyl

Tiens en passant, on pourrait pas rapido débloquer le truc qui permet de claim des camps dans la war room? Histoire de pouvoir commencer à stocker les matériaux nécessaire pour tout ce qui suit. Une grosse partie (toute?) des upgrades War Room sont bloquées derrière ce truc.

----------


## Alab

Bonjour, c'est possible de rejoindre votre guilde ?  :Emo: 
(Alab.6451 / Morrod Tucklin)
J'ai commencé ya deux jours mais j'ai déjà 17h30 de jeu,  je suis lvl28 pour le moment et j'ai choisis d'être rodeur - chasseur et bijoutier.  ::P:

----------


## mikelion

> Bonjour, c'est possible de rejoindre votre guilde ? 
> (Alab.6451 / Morrod Tucklin)
> J'ai commencé ya deux jours mais j'ai déjà 17h30 de jeu,  je suis lvl28 pour le moment et j'ai choisis d'être rodeur - chasseur et bijoutier.


Rôdeur il n'y a que ça de vrai, même si il a un manque chez les familiers disponibles.

----------


## Nightwrath

J'ai une petite question du point de vue organisation de guilde. 
Ca a peut-être été débattu un certain nombre de fois ou pas du tout.

Je m'explique. 
Etant joueur casu genre un peu aléatoire , je fonctionne par période de jeu que je ne peux pas prédire à l'avance. En ce moment j'y suis souvent et puis pouf d'un jour à l'autre je le mettrais de côté pour le relancer dans 3 ? 6 ? 12 mois ? En fait je reviens toujours , je suis sur le jeu depuis la sortie mais je fais des pauses plus ou moins longues.
Vu que la limite de joueurs dans la guilde ne permet pas de garder les gens peu réguliers , avez-vous déjà envisagé une 2ème guilde à vocation un peu plus casual ? 

Alors je pense que ça risque de soulever un certain nombre de problématiques, certaines que je n'ai pas encore envisagé : 
- Vocation casu = mort à plus ou moins court terme de la structure ? C'est impossible de prédire à l'avance le type de joueurs qui y seraient. Soit on trouverait des gens qui reviennent toujours et là ça irait , soit des gens qui passent pour 6 mois et qu'on revoit jamais. 
- Séparation de la 1ère structure 
- Gestion des membres qui viennent/reviennent. Dans laquelle des deux aller ? 

Toujours est-il que l'idée ne me parait pas entièrement conne pour mon type de profil et pour ces quelques raisons :
- C'est ni drôle pour le GM ni pour moi de demander régulièrement à réintégrer la guilde. Surtout si c'est pour repartir 1 semaine après.
- Il y a invariablement un groupe de joueurs réguliers qui se connaissent bien , c'est un peu intimidant pour les gens qui viennent peu 
- Le chat de guilde répond pas forcément toujours car j'imagine qu'une bonne partie se trouve et s'organise sur mumble
- La majorité des joueurs réguliers ont déjà fait le contenu de base en long et en large du coup on aspire pas forcément aux mêmes activités

Voila vous pouvez me défoncer la raie.

----------


## purEcontact

On a surement dans les 200 places vacantes donc on peut garder les joueurs "casual".
Le soucis, c'est qu'on ne sait pas si un joueur a un rythme éparse ou si il a simplement arrêté le jeu.
Faire une deuxième guilde "casu", c'est ni intéressant pour les joueurs occasionnels qui n'auront personne avec qui jouer ni pour les joueurs réguliers dont le nombre finira fatalement par décroître par absence de renouvellement.
Je doute qu'on puisse trouver une solution plus simple / moins lourde à mettre en place que le système de courrier.

Pour le côté "groupe de joueurs intimidants", c'est le cas pour tout les jeux multi/coop dans la communauté canard PC.
J'ai pas souvenir d'être allé sur un jeu où il n'y avait pas déjà un petit groupe bien installé.
Mais bon, c'est pas parce qu'on est un groupe de joueurs réguliers qu'on envoi forcément chier les nouveaux ou les revenants (_enfin sauf un certains purecontact qui est un connard fini_).

Pour le chat de guilde, j'avoue, je n'y répond pas (ou rarement).
Quand je suis en jeu... je joue.
Comme les touches pour répondre sont les mêmes que pour jouer...

Concernant le fait qu'on ai déjà fait le contenu de base, c'est assez faux.
Tu as toujours du monde pour faire des fractales (sorties en novembre 2012) ou les missions de guildes (février 2013).
Alors certes, pour les donjons, depuis la réduction violente des récompenses, plus personne ne veut en faire mais du semi-aveu d'Arenanet, même les développeurs ont laissés tombés.
Le reste du contenu étant essentiellement "solo" dans le sens où le faire en groupe n'apporte rien, avoir des joueurs motivés pour venir avec toi ou non ne change pas l'expérience de jeu.

TL;DR :
Faites vous connaitre si vous êtes dans le cas de Nightwrath : les animateurs feront la liste des "do not kick".
N'ayez pas peur d'aller sur mumble quand vous voulez poser une question, quitte à vous barrer juste après, c'est plus simple / rapide pour donner des conseils que d'écrire.
Y'a toujours du contenu à faire, même avec des joueurs réguliers.

----------


## Haelnak

Je suis dans un cas assez similaire à celui de Nightwrath. Il ne faut donc pas me kick  ::):

----------


## Wizi

Pure a bien faire le résumé part rapport à la guilde.

Actuellement, il y a plus de 260 place de libres, le prochain "ménage" ne se fera pas avant très très longtemps ou juste avant la prochaine extension. Il faut pas trop vous en faire de ce côté là. 
Je doute qu'on remplisse la guilde avec 260 personnes différentes, et même si c'était le cas on a toujours une petite marge de personne à kick en priorité  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

J'ajouterais que pure, malgré ce qu'il laisse entendre, n'hésite pas à donner des conseils à un "casu" en difficulté. 
Il m'a même aidé il y a quelques mois via le chat du jeu (alors qu'à sa place je ne l'aurais pas fait tant je devais être relou).

----------


## olih

> J'ajouterais que pure, malgré ce qu'il laisse entendre, n'hésite pas à donner des conseils à un "casu" en difficulté. 
> Il m'a même aidé il y a quelques mois via le chat du jeu (alors qu'à sa place je ne l'aurais pas fait tant je devais être relou).


Pure c'est un faux méchant 

Spoiler Alert! 


(pour le vrai gentil, rien n'est moins sur)

, mais un vrai trolleur devant l'éternel  :tired: .
Et si vous avez des questions, mumble, c'est super pratique.

----------


## Haelnak

Faut penser aux muets, arrêtons la discrimination.

Plus sérieusement, je n'aime pas parler sur Mumble si je ne connais pas un minimum les personnes. J'en squatte régulièrement un avec des gars que j'ai connu il y a 7/8 ans online et des potes de la fac (oui, tous ensemble). 
Du coup je me vois mal débarquer au milieu des "habitués" de la guilde et balancer un _"Salut les mecs, alors j'ai du mal avec ça, vous pouvez m'aider ?"_ alors que je ne suis jamais sur Mumble.

Oui, je suis un mec timide  :Red:

----------


## olih

> Faut penser aux muets, arrêtons la discrimination.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je n'aime pas parler sur Mumble si je ne connais pas un minimum les personnes. J'en squatte régulièrement un avec des gars que j'ai connu il y a 7/8 ans online et des potes de la fac (oui, tous ensemble). 
> Du coup je me vois mal débarquer au milieu des "habitués" de la guilde et balancer un _"Salut les mecs, alors j'ai du mal avec ça, vous pouvez m'aider ?"_ alors que je ne suis jamais sur Mumble.
> 
> Oui, je suis un mec timide


Faut pas trop hésiter à venir, même si c'est simplement pour poser une question.
A la rigueur tu tâtes le terrain en demandant en guilde avant.
Pour mumble, histoire de tester, le plus simple c'est encore le dimanche soir pendant les missions de guilde, tu te fonds dans la masse et ça simplifie les explications.

MMORPG/Guildwars2/Fuca pour le chan avec le plus de chance de trouver des gens. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ou un truc approchant.




Spoiler Alert! 


Et si quelqu'un râle, 80% de chance que cela soit papry du coup tu peux ignorer. Faut ce méfier aussi de certaines personnes qui essaient de t'embarquer à l’insu de ton plein gré en spvp  :tired:

----------


## NayeDjel

Concernant le contenu de base de GW2, il est toujours apprécié par certains joueurs "réguliers" (bien plus que celui de l'extension pour ma part) n'hésite pas à faire des appels sur le chat pour tel ou tel donjon ou mission de l'histoire vivante c'est jamais inutile.
Même si le chat n'est pas toujours hyper actif, j'ai très très (très ?) rarement vu quelqu'un se faire ignorer. Pose tes questions, peu importe le sujet, tu auras très certainement une voire des réponse(s).


*Disclaimer : La qualité des réponses peut fortement varier.*  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Faut penser aux muets, arrêtons la discrimination.
> Plus sérieusement, je n'aime pas parler sur Mumble si je ne connais pas un minimum les personnes.


Les muets ne sont pas forcément sourds.
Poses ta question, précise que t'es sur mumble pour entendre la réponse.

Personnellement, ce qui m'emmerde, c'est de m'interrompre pendant que je suis en train de jouer (_je fais que des fractales en ce moment avant de déco et moins longtemps ça dure, mieux ça me va_).
Sur mumble, je suis en push to talk donc j'ai pas besoin de m'arrêter pour répondre.
De ce fait, je suis plus enclin à répondre.

----------


## Nightwrath

Bon en effet s'il y a moyen de faire une "white list" de gens à ne pas dégager en cas d'absence de 6 mois (  ::ninja::  ) , ça serait déjà super pratique pour nous. 

Du coup en plus de nAKAZZ vous pouvez ajouter *Celldjin.2893*  ::happy2::

----------


## Haelnak

> Les muets ne sont pas forcément sourds.
> Poses ta question, précise que t'es sur mumble pour entendre la réponse.
> 
> Personnellement, ce qui m'emmerde, c'est de m'interrompre pendant que je suis en train de jouer (_je fais que des fractales en ce moment avant de déco et moins longtemps ça dure, mieux ça me va_).
> Sur mumble, je suis en push to talk donc j'ai pas besoin de m'arrêter pour répondre.
> De ce fait, je suis plus enclin à répondre.


Je prends note.

----------


## lPyl

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et si quelqu'un râle, 80% de chance que cela soit papry du coup tu peux ignorer. Faut ce méfier aussi de certaines personnes qui essaient de t'embarquer à l’insu de ton plein gré en spvp


80% c'est méchant quand même. Tu peux tomber sur gnou aussi non?

----------


## olih

> 80% c'est méchant quand même. Tu peux tomber sur gnou aussi non?


Pas faux, et aussi Tatsu dans un mauvais jour.

----------


## Kiyo

> Faut penser aux muets, arrêtons la discrimination.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je n'aime pas parler sur Mumble si je ne connais pas un minimum les personnes. J'en squatte régulièrement un avec des gars que j'ai connu il y a 7/8 ans online et des potes de la fac (oui, tous ensemble). 
> Du coup je me vois mal débarquer au milieu des "habitués" de la guilde et balancer un _"Salut les mecs, alors j'ai du mal avec ça, vous pouvez m'aider ?"_ alors que je ne suis jamais sur Mumble.
> 
> Oui, je suis un mec timide


Sinon tu fais par étapes, commence par venir de temps à autre simplement en écoute et quand t'auras envie tu parleras, ça permet de connaître peu à peu les gens et d'être quand même dans l'ambiance. Bon c'est sur c'est pas forcément évident avec ton rythme de jeu mais c'est quand même plus sympa de jouer avec mumble et c'est vrai que presque personne ne mord.

Concernant le contenu, là encore n'hésite pas à demander sur le canal guilde ou sur le forum, pour le donjon tu as un topic spécifique par exemple et tu as de grandes chances de trouver des gens pour faire l'ancien contenu sans problème. Entre ceux qui montent des reroll, ceux qui sont comme toi des joueurs épisodiques et ceux qui simplement aiment ce contenu tu trouveras sans doute sans souci, peut être pas en 5 minutes à chaque fois mais ça se fera.

----------


## atavus

> MMORPG/Guildwars2/Fuca pour le chan avec le plus de chance de trouver des gens. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ou un truc approchant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## gnouman

> Plus sérieusement, je n'aime pas parler sur Mumble si je ne connais pas un minimum les personnes. J'en squatte régulièrement un avec des gars que j'ai connu il y a 7/8 ans online et des potes de la fac (oui, tous ensemble). 
> Du coup je me vois mal débarquer au milieu des "habitués" de la guilde et balancer un _"Salut les mecs, alors j'ai du mal avec ça, vous pouvez m'aider ?"_ alors que je ne suis jamais sur Mumble.
> 
> Oui, je suis un mec timide


Logique : Je ne parle qu'à mes amis, mais comme je ne parle à personne je n'ai pas d'amis...  :WTF: 

Et pour les muets / muettes je te rassure elles ont quand même une très (trop!) bonne audition.  ::|: 

Soyez pas jalou bande de moche, avec moi sur le chan FUCA c'est 100% de Swag en plus.  :B): 

Kyio revient nous vite! On a des chansons pour toi.  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> Soyez pas jaloux bande de moche, avec moi sur le chan FUCA c'est 100% de Swag en plus.


Soyons précis  ::ninja:: .

----------


## atavus

> Soyez pas jalou bande de moche, avec moi sur le chan FUCA c'est 100% de Swag en plus.

----------


## Haelnak

> Logique : Je ne parle qu'à mes amis, mais comme je ne parle à personne je n'ai pas d'amis...  (...)


Bah... Généralement, oui, je ne me sers de Mumble que pour parler avec des potes IRL. 
Les "amis de l'internet" à qui je parle sur Mumble datent de l'époque où je m'étais monté une team multi à un niveau compétitif (CB, ESL, LAN).  Et ce sont les mêmes depuis quelques années (+ amis d'amis) puisqu'on squatte grosso modo le même Mumble depuis bientôt 8 ans.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Allez viens, on est bien  ::lol:: 

Je suis rentrée trop tard toute cette semaine pour me connecter  ::sad::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Allez viens, on est bien 
> 
> Je suis rentrée trop tard toute cette semaine pour me connecter


Cette semaine seulement ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je travaille trop, je suis d'accord !

----------


## Haelnak

> Allez viens, on est bien  (...)


Si c'est demandé comme ça, je ferai un effort  ::):

----------


## Nightwrath

Il est en vacances Tynril ?  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Parce que ?
Tu veux rentrer dans la guilde ?

Au passage, faudrait peut être donner les droits à certains qui sont connectés tout les soirs de pouvoir inviter dans la guilde (genre olih ou tatsu).
Au niveau des animateurs, leetchi et tynril se connectent presque que le dimanche donc pour peu que wizi soit en vacance ou qu'il ai plus l'envie de se connecter, ça bloque les entrées dans la guilde.
Donc donner le droit à 2/3 personnes de confiance (donc pas papry) et qui se connectent régulièrement de pouvoir inviter, ça me parait pas abusif.
On évite les dérives ingérable du genre "tout le monde invite qui il veut" et ça permet d'avoir toujours au moins une personne pour inviter dans les 24h.

En vérifiant rapidement, donner la gestion des rangs inférieurs aux "Alfred", ça me parait pas déconnant.

----------


## Nightwrath

Oui c'était pour rerentrer en effet.

----------


## Kiyo

Dans ce cas il vaut mieux t'adresser à Wizi. Enfin pour les invitations, par contre en jeu si tu as besoin de portails mesmer évite....

Sinon effectivement, donner le droit d'inviter à quelques canards de plus serait une bonne chose.

----------


## Wizi

J'ai mis les droits d'invitations au rang Alfred, donc ça fait 2 personnes de plus qui peuvent invité en guilde.

Hésitez pas à indiquer vos nom de compte sur ce topic, en général j'invite dans la journée ou matinée suivante.

----------


## olih

T'as oublié lanilor et tibtib.

Autrement, je m'excuse d'avance pour les kicks non voulus (genre kick de groupe qui se transforme en kick de guilde).

...
Ça c'est fait.

----------


## gnouman

Je veux aussi des droits d'invitations pour que je puise faire rentrer des personnes avec du goût pour relever le niveau de swagitude de la guilde! Dite oui au Swag dite oui au rose!

----------


## lPyl

On a le droit de demander le kick des gens qui utilise ce mot à outrance aussi?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Suffit de me contacter sur Steam et je viens inviter des gens hein  ::o:

----------


## Moohom

Alors moi je postule avec enthousiasme pour rejoindre la guilde. Je viens de reprendre avec Heart of Thorns et j'ai quelques persos dont la plus expérimentée est  une norn 80.
J'ai progressé essentiellement en explorant des grottes, en sautant sur des branches et sur des escarpements et de temps à autre en rejoignant plein de gens qui courent tous ensemble en criant 'là un noob tout seul' pour ensuite le piétiner joyeusement. 
En gros j'adore le contenu de base du jeu, je dois encore faire progresser plusieurs persos et je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans un quelconque donjon parce que je suis arrivé tard sur le jeu et que j'avais peur de me faire disputer parce que je ne connaissais pas la 'strat' mais j'en ai fort envie.

Mon pseudo est Moohom.2197 (je suis pas sûr pour le n° je vérifierai une fois rentré du taf) et je suis sur mumble mais je ne parle pas beaucoup car je suis comme ça et aussi l'ordi est dans le salon et ma chère et tendre épouse me trouve déjà suffisamment cinglé pour que j'évite d'en plus me mettre à parler à mon ordi.

Peut-être à bientôt ?

----------


## Kiyo

Cool un copain de noobitude de donjon, bienvenue !

Au passage j'ai dans l'idée de faire (enfin) les chemins de tous les donjons d'ici quelques temps, si ça t'intéresse zieute le topic des donjons, je le remonterai le moment venu pour chercher des volontaires.

----------


## olih

> Cool un copain de noobitude de donjon, bienvenue !
> 
> Au passage j'ai dans l'idée de faire (enfin) les chemins de tous les donjons d'ici quelques temps, si ça t'intéresse zieute le topic des donjons, je le remonterai le moment venu pour chercher des volontaires.


Faudrait déjà que tu sois là  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Cool un copain de noobitude de donjon, bienvenue !
> 
> Au passage j'ai dans l'idée de faire (enfin) les chemins de tous les donjons d'ici quelques temps, si ça t'intéresse zieute le topic des donjons, je le remonterai le moment venu pour chercher des volontaires.

----------


## Kiyo

Oui bon effectivement, c'est pas pour tout de suite maintenant, mais bientôt !

Bon et je compte donc déjà Papry parmi les volontaires  ::):

----------


## Nightwrath

Ca m'intéresse aussi de faire tous les chemins de donj !

----------


## Moohom

> Oui bon effectivement, c'est pas pour tout de suite maintenant, mais bientôt !


Super, je suis volontaire et me réjouis.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Alors moi je postule avec enthousiasme pour rejoindre la guilde. Je viens de reprendre avec Heart of Thorns et j'ai quelques persos dont la plus expérimentée est  une norn 80.
> J'ai progressé essentiellement en explorant des grottes, en sautant sur des branches et sur des escarpements et de temps à autre en rejoignant plein de gens qui courent tous ensemble en criant 'là un noob tout seul' pour ensuite le piétiner joyeusement. 
> En gros j'adore le contenu de base du jeu, je dois encore faire progresser plusieurs persos et je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans un quelconque donjon parce que je suis arrivé tard sur le jeu et que j'avais peur de me faire disputer parce que je ne connaissais pas la 'strat' mais j'en ai fort envie.
> 
> Mon pseudo est Moohom.2197 (je suis pas sûr pour le n° je vérifierai une fois rentré du taf) et je suis sur mumble mais je ne parle pas beaucoup car je suis comme ça et aussi l'ordi est dans le salon et ma chère et tendre épouse me trouve déjà suffisamment cinglé pour que j'évite d'en plus me mettre à parler à mon ordi.
> 
> Peut-être à bientôt ?


Mauvais identifiant, Moohom.2197, c'était pas plutôt Moohom.2796 ?
Si c'est bien le cas, tu es invité en guilde. Sinon préviens que j'extermine le malotru.

----------


## blutch2

Je suis aussi volontaire pour les donjons.  ::):

----------


## ivanoff

bon si c'est pour la bonne cause, je veux bien aidé aussi pour les donjons  ::ninja:: 

mon plan diabolique contre kyio se met doucement en place mouhahahaha

----------


## Moohom

> Mauvais identifiant, Moohom.2197, c'était pas plutôt Moohom.2796 ?
> Si c'est bien le cas, tu es invité en guilde. Sinon prévient que j'extermine le malotru.


Exact c'est exact. (2 blancs et un noir, c'était pas si mal). Ne m'extermine pas, j'y cours de ce pas.

----------


## tripou12

Salut les canards. 
Etant fan de canard pc depuis longtemp j ai decidé de me mettre a guild wars2. Seulement voila c est mon 1er mmo je debute tard (34 ans...) et je cherche une guilde pour apprendre un peu mieu a connaitre les suptilitées de ce jeu. alors voila si les cpc recrute je suis des votre. 

ID: Bistanflu.3402
merci et à bientot peut etre...

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

Bonjour, 

Amateur de pas mal de RPG  et je m'ennui un peu donc je teste actuellement plusieurs MMO : 

Tera, j'y avais joué il y a longtemps, j'ai re-dll le bousin et je suis resté 10 minutes avant de déco.
FF 14 : pas mal mais l'univers ne me tente pas spécialement 
Aion : test il y a longtemps, mouai sans plus
Wow : Toujours un peu dessus pour de la transmo, mais pas de quoi rentabilisé vraiment l'abonnement
Teso : décidement, je n'aime pas l'univers Elder Scroll

Du coup, il y a de quoi s'amusé maintenant sur GW2 ? Pour info, je n'ai jamais touché au 1.

----------


## Kiyo

Je n'ai pas compris d'après ton message si tu avais déjà joué au 2 à sa sortie (le "maintenant" me le laisse penser) ou pas. Si tu l'avais déjà essayé, oublie la suite du message.

Donc Guild wars 2 est gratuit de base (https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/play-for-free-today/ pour le détail des quelques limitations), rien ne t'empêche de le tester pour voir si tu accroches.

Après ça va dépendre de ce que tu cherches dans un mmo de toute façon. Personnellement je trouve par exemple que l'exploration est vraiment bien fichue, les maps sont remplies de choses à découvrir et j'ai aimé prendre le temps de les explorer sans les indications (qui sont à désactiver car mises de bases). Si tu ne jures que par les raids ils ont fait leur entrée sur le jeu il y a peu (enfin là il faudra acheter l'extension par contre) mais pas sûr que du coup ça te suffise. 

Bref, de toute façon tu ne perds rien à essayer  ::P:

----------


## Nightwrath

Ca dépend ce que tu cherches à y faire d'une manière ou d'une autre. 

Le end-game de GW2 est différent de ce qu'on trouve ailleur et c'est aussi ce qui fait son charme.

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

Bonjour, 

Merci pour vos réponses. Non, en fait, c'était plustôt dans l'optique : je n'ai jamais jouer à GW2 et je suis en mal de MMORPG. J'ai un peu peur des F2P ( même si certains sont très sympa : Rift est pour moi le meilleur passage en  F2P ) et je ne sais pas trop ce que donne celui de GW2.
Pay 2 win ou Pay to Skin ?

Je suis assez RP, ce qui fut bien plaisant au niveau de Age Of Conan ou WoW ( Wildstar par contre, beurk ) et je suis assez exigeant sur l'aspect physique des personnages et du monde dans lequel j'évolue. ( le type trop Cartoon commence à me gonfler légèrement )
End-Game, Raid - PvP - métiers et les jeux en groupe sont pour moi important pour satisfaire mon envie de me connecter.

----------


## Kiyo

Les items en boutique sont pour l'essentiel cosmétiques. Tu trouveras aussi des items pratiques (agrandissement de la banque par exemple) mais on est loin du pay to Win. Tu peux en outre acheter des gemmes en po, meme si forcément au début ça ne te sera pas accessible vu qu'il faut une certaine somme (par contre ça fait un baille je n'ai rien acheté en boutique donc je ne sais plus où en est le taux de change).

L'essayer reste la meilleure façon de voir si tu accroches.

----------


## Beanna

> Pay 2 win ou Pay to Skin ?


GW2 est un bon jeu et son passage en F2P ne l'a pas impacté de mon point de vu.
On peut dire que c'est un jeu P2W au sens stricte du terme puisque le plus haut palier d'équipement est obtenu via le craft (et donc l'or, que l'on peut obtenir via conversion d'euros directement) et pas réellement en récompense d'un haut-fait d'arme IG (à l'inverse de WoW/WS/Rift/FF14 qui récompensent le "Hardcore raider"), mais à l'heure actuelle ça représente un avantage vraiment minime par rapport au joueur moyen et donc personne ne s'en souci, à plus forte raison car la dimension "compétitive" du jeu gravite davantage autour du PvP que du PvE et en PvP les stats sont fixes afin de mettre tous les joueurs sur un même pied d'égalité. Le stuff occupe une place moins dominante dans GW2 que dans les autres MMO où le grind de l'iLvl fait loi.
Outre la conversion _€ -> Gemmes -> Or_ qui permet à n'importe qui d'avoir le meilleur équipement du jeu sans sortir de la ville, les items vendus dans le cash shop sont davantage d'ordres pratiques et esthétiques.




> End-Game, Raid - PvP - métiers et les jeux en groupe sont pour moi important pour satisfaire mon envie de me connecter.


Les donjons et Raids ne sont pas les points forts de GW2.
Son contenu PvE à 5 joueurs est vaste mais enfantin et, même si c'est une bonne promenade, c'est un objectif "end-game" très édulcoré dont on vient vite à bout. Pendant longtemps considéré comme un mode de jeu très lucratif car facile et rapide, les donjons sont déserts depuis que Anet a enrayé cette méthode pour farm de l'or qui nuisait trop à ses revenus et il est extrêmement difficile de trouver 5 aventuriers pour se lancer aujourd'hui. 
Les fractales sont un autre contenu à 5 joueurs revenu à la mode depuis quelques semaines car le meilleur moyen (relatif) de récupérer des équipements mais là encore principalement en mode farm rapide/facile et qui manque de variété.
Le raid PvE à 10 joueurs est une nouvelle addition dans GW2, apparu avec l'extension, mais difficile d'en parler pour l'heure car il ne contient que 3 boss (sur 12 espérés au total) et la suite est attendue depuis plusieurs mois... Impossible de prédire la difficulté globale du raid qui ne dévoilera ses derniers boss que dans un an à ce rythme, mais à ce stade c'est un contenu divertissant, très largement au dessus des standards de difficulté de GW2 que l'on rencontre en donjons mais pour autant moins éprouvant que le contenu end-game d'autres MMO (ce ne sont que les premiers boss après tout). En revanche on n'y trouve aucune récompense.

Le PvP est l'un des points forts de GW2 de mon point de vu grâce à son système d'équipement "juste" et son mode de combat dynamique. Bien entendu il y a toujours des hauts et des bas en fonction de l'état de l'équilibrage des classes rarement irréprochable. GW2 propose également une autre forme de PvP avec son Monde contre Monde qui offre des combats de grande envergure jusqu'à une bonne centaine de joueurs mais c'est un mode qui a vu beaucoup de changements à l'extension, dans la mauvaise direction, et qui n'a pas le vent en poupe en ce moment en attendant une possible refonte dans l'année à venir...

D'après moi, les activités end-game sont dans une mauvaise passe et les changements apportés aux donjons et au McM ont fermé des aspects majeurs du jeu en repoussant les joueurs qui les faisaient vivre ce qui limite pas mal les raisons de se connecter à GW2 dernièrement. Ceci dit, GW2 reste un univers vaste et agréable à explorer, avec des graphismes plus réalistes qui devraient satisfaire ton goût et méritent que tu tentes l'aventure. Même si le contenu end-game est limité en ce moment, les objectifs plus personnels d'ordre "esthétique", comme la création d'une arme légendaire ou la collection d'un set d'armure, restent de bons moteurs pour se connecter et le PvP un bon moyen de jouer en groupe.

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je vais lancé le téléchargement voir ce que ça donne. il suffit normalement de queslques heures pour voir si j'accroche ou non à un MMO.
Le pvp est certe une motivation, car le PvP WoW est totalement obsolète dans l'état actuelle. Puis, décrouvrir un nouveau type de classe peut normalement me satisfaire lors de ma progression.

Encore merci pour vos différents avis. Je vais créer un perso éligible à venir chez les coin coin, histoire de parfaire cette expérience.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Salut les canards. 
> Etant fan de canard pc depuis longtemp j ai decidé de me mettre a guild wars2. Seulement voila c est mon 1er mmo je debute tard (34 ans...) et je cherche une guilde pour apprendre un peu mieu a connaitre les suptilitées de ce jeu. alors voila si les cpc recrute je suis des votre. 
> 
> ID: Bistanflu.3402
> merci et à bientot peut etre...


Ton id est erroné d'après le jeu, ou alors tu es en compte free2play et dans ce cas, tu ne peux pas rejoindre de guilde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vais créer un perso éligible à venir chez les coin coin, histoire de parfaire cette expérience.


C'est le compte entier qui est guildé, tu as le droit à 5 guildes différentes par compte, sachant que tu vois le chat de toutes les guildes (désactivable).
En revanche, il faut un compte "normal" et non free2play pour rejoindre une guilde.

----------


## tripou12

oupps desolée... ::(: 

ID: reven.3402 je pense
Sinon merci..

----------


## doomeer

Bonjour !

J’ai joué au jeu il y a 3 ans mais je m’étais arrêté au niveau 30. Aucune idée pourquoi, parce que je m’y suis remis en décembre là et je m’éclate. J’ai acheté HoT et je m’y éclate aussi, même si c’est assez différent (moins « balade », disons).

Je rejoindrais bien la guilde CPC pour les raisons suivantes :
- j’aime bien avoir un canal de guilde même si on joue pas spécialement ensemble tout le temps, ça fait fond sonore avec des gens à qui on s’attache plus que sur /map ;
- je n’ai fait aucun donjon et j’ai vaguement vu qu’il y en avait un ou deux autres comme moi ;
- je viens de faire ma première fractale et c’était cool, mais ça serait plus sympa avec des gens que je connais ;
- je me pose encore des questions sur le jeu qui ma foi fait preuve d’une profondeur (ou d’une largeur en l’occurrence) impressionnante ;
- jouer en groupe me permettrait d’utiliser mes objets débiles genre « transformation en bidule-machin » et donc de vider ma banque.
Voilà donc l’idée générale c’est surtout d’être un peu social quoi :D

Mon identifiant : DooMeeR.5749

Merci :D

----------


## Tigermilk

Cool avec toutes ses recrues on va pouvoir tenter un raid CPC !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je note que quand je parle des donjons, j'ai une réponse, et Kyo en a 5 fois plus  :tired: 

La raison pour laquelle je n'en parle plus est que Mael a des soucis d'ordinateur, et tant qu'on en change pas, il ne peut plus jouer à GW2 (ni TSW  ::sad:: )

----------


## Wizi

J'ai débloqué ce matin les passages secrets du hall de guilde, vous pouvez vous amuser à les trouver et re-découvrir le hall. 
Et un merci à ceux qui continue d'aider à débloquer les améliorations du hall, qui coûtent de plus en plus cher

----------


## lPyl

Le moment ou il va rester que la taverne a up va faire mal :D.

(et ça apporte vraiment quelque chose les passages secrets?)

----------


## leplayze

> Outre la conversion _€ -> Gemmes -> Or_ qui permet à n'importe qui d'avoir le meilleur équipement du jeu sans sortir de la ville, les items vendus dans le cash shop sont davantage d'ordres pratiques et esthétiques.


J'ai jamais eu besoin de ça pour être full exo dès mon lvl 80 ...

----------


## purEcontact

On parle pas d'exotique là  ::): .

----------


## Wizi

Une petite image avec le calcul de ce qu'il manque pour avoir la guilde à fond et le prix !

----------


## KrYoSenSei

Je souhaiterai recommencer gw2 avec une guilde.j ai arrêter après la sortie du jeu et j aimerai reprendre avec des gens sympa et cool juste pour passer de bons moments en jeu.
Je suis sur le serveur roche de l augure et j ai un gardien level 44.
Je suis également sur le mumble des canards
Merci

Arthesys.8247

----------


## olih

> Je souhaiterai recommencer gw2 avec une guilde.j ai arrêter après la sortie du jeu et j aimerai reprendre avec des gens sympa et cool juste pour passer de bons moments en jeu.
> Je suis sur le serveur roche de l augure et j ai un gardien level 44.
> Je suis également sur le mumble des canards
> Merci
> 
> Arthesys.8247


Invitation envoyée.
Voila voila.

----------


## MrLampkin

Merci pour l'invitation de guilde ! Pour l'instant, je ne pense pas que vous me verrez énormément étant donné mon faible niveau, couplé à une connaissance très imparfaite du jeu. Je préfère prendre mon mal en patience et mettre les pieds dans les différentes sorties que vous organisez une fois que j'aurais un peu plus saisi le bouzin.

----------


## lPyl

Bah la seule sortie a savoir, c'est les missions de guilde, le dimanche soir à 21h  ::): .

----------


## KrYoSenSei

Merci

----------


## Kiyo

Et n'hésite pas à venir sur le mumble !

----------


## KrYoSenSei

Je vous rejoindrai ce soir sur le mumble

----------


## olih

Bon, le marchand de décoration 3 est fait.
Maintenant on a besoin de Barils vide (fait avec des fioles d'huiles de lin entre autre) pour la Taverne 2 !
Ne mettez pas vos fioles dans le trésor mais plutôt dans la banque de guilde.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## olih

La TAVERNE est construite, je répète LA TAVERNE est construite.
De nouvelles possibilités s'offrent à vous pour dépenser votre argent/autres dans le trésor de guilde.

----------


## lPyl

Mais il reste quoi d'intéressant à débloquer? Un éventuel discount sur les TP et?

----------


## olih

Bin pour ça il faut des fioles pvp.

----------


## lPyl

300 en tout, ça va, si pas mal de monde en donne ça va vite. (enfin faut encore avoir des gens qui font les daily sPvP  ::P: )

----------


## Scapin

Salut les canards!
J'ai repris le jeu suite à l'achat de HoT ça fait 2 mois que je voyage seul et je voulais savoir s'il était possible de prendre dans votre guilde un joueur solitaire?  :;): 
Oui parce que Solo Wars c'est bien gentil mais c'était plus pour se remettre dans le bain! My body is ready!

Voici mon pseudo ingame : Scapin.2608



A bientôt  ::):

----------


## Leybi

Tout le monde est le bienvenu ! Tu vas sûrement te faire inviter très vite (si c'est pas déjà fait).

Il y a des missions de guilde à 21h tous les dimanches (c'est pas obligatoire, je préfère préciser au cas ou), et c'est toujours chouette de passer sur le mumble CPC ou beaucoup de joueurs peuvent répondre à tes questions ou pour grouper plus facilement (attention demande d'inscription requise sur ce topic pour le mumble).

----------


## Scapin

Ok merci pour les infos !
Je regarderai tout ça quand je rentre du taf.

----------


## olih

Wizi t'as invité ce matin (tôt).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Wizi se lève vachement tôt, un vrai coucou suisse  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> Tout le monde est le bienvenu ! Tu vas sûrement te faire inviter très vite (si c'est pas déjà fait).
> 
> Il y a des missions de guilde à 21h tous les dimanches (c'est pas obligatoire, je préfère préciser au cas ou), et c'est toujours chouette de passer sur le mumble CPC ou beaucoup de joueurs peuvent répondre à tes questions ou pour grouper plus facilement (attention demande d'inscription requise sur ce topic pour le mumble).


Tout le monde ? REALLY ??§§§  ::trollface::

----------


## Leybi

Caf  ::lol::

----------


## Sephil

> Tout le monde ? REALLY ??§§§


Dans la limite du raisonnable quand même...  ::ninja::

----------


## Shinohk

Bonsoir, je souhaiterai vous rejoindre, voici mon identifiant : Shinohk.5394
Je vous remercie d'avance  ::):

----------


## olih

Je te fais ça dans la minute.

:edit: Voila, fait.

----------


## BigGift

Hey! Bienvenue! Laul!

----------


## Shinohk

Merci à vous !

----------


## gnouman

> Merci à vous !


Attend avant de dire merci tu vas vite comprendre ta douleur.  ::trollface::

----------


## sombrelame

On est tous sympa dans la guilde...  ::rolleyes::  il y a juste quelques petites traditions et bizutages qui laissent parfois des traces.. mais c'est comme un accouchement, la douleur fini par être oubliée...

----------


## Saeryswen

sombre dans sa grande délicatesse comme toujours  :;):

----------


## Anonyme220622

Le Week-End prochain, Internet me sera rendu, je pensais à organiser un raid ? ça en branche quelques uns ?
J'irai en élémentaliste dégâts ou support en fonction de ce qu'il faut.

----------


## purEcontact

*Ménage de printemps effectué.*

*A titre de rappel :*
- *les ressources s'empilent*.
Vérifiez que la ressource que vous allez poser n'est pas déjà en banque.
Si elle est déjà en banque, retirez, fusionnez/compactez, remettez le à sa place.
Si il n'y en a pas, mettez la de manière logique.

- *Ce n'est pas un dépotoir*.
Si vous avez un objet à ne savoir qu'en foutre, ça sert à rien de le mettre en banque.
D'autant plus si il n'a aucune valeur marchande ou on doit taper le nom pour le supprimer.
En une phrase : gardez vos merdes qui ne valent même pas une pièce d'argent.

*Nouveautés, parce que j'ai envie :*
- *A partir de maintenant : on ne met plus de bouffes dans le coffre de guilde.*
J'ai jarté toutes les bouffes sauf celles qui valaient un peu de thune.
Donc, j'ai jarté toutes les bouffes sauf 3.
Là encore, c'est pas un dépotoir et les personnes qui souhaitaient de la nourriture n'avaient qu'a les prendre par stack plutôt que d'en prendre 2-3 puis reposer le tas.
On va pas se mentir, le coffre de guilde servait à mettre les reliquats de la montée en niveau du métier de cuisinier.
Même si, dans l'idée, ça pouvait aider les joueurs faisant des rerolls ou les nouveaux joueurs : les premiers ont une chiée de tome pour monter tout de suite niveau 80, les seconds n'osent pas prendre dans la banque de guilde.
Du coup, on se retrouvait avec 50 slots de banque pour des objets inutiles.

-*La guilde a besoin de matériaux d'illustrateur.*
Monter illustrateur coûte une blinde et nécessite beaucoup de ressources différentes.
Ça prends donc beaucoup de place.
Dans les faits : le deuxième onglet sert pour les matériaux courants et exquis d'illustrateur.
J'ai posé les matériaux qui sont nécessaires aux illustrateurs, pas besoin de mettre des totems autres que les T5 par exemple.
Le troisième onglet sert pour les matériaux de cuisine et les autres types de matériaux.
Si vous avez d'autres objets que ceux nécessaire aux illustrateurs et que vous voulez les donner, posez dans les 3 dernières lignes du 3ème onglet.

*Encore une fois, ce n'est pas un dépotoir, posez des trucs directement utiles, pas des objets qui "potentiellement, dans une seconde vie hypothétique, ça pourrait aider quelqu'un qui est vraiment en dèche et qui peut pas le prendre à 5 pc à l'hotel des ventes".*

_Merci de votre attention._

----------


## Sephil

J'espère que tu n'as pas viré les stacks de magnétites d'onyx au moins !  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je les ai revendu, j'avais besoin d'argent.

----------


## Sephil

Raclure !  ::ninja::

----------


## Godmichou

Coin !

Je reviens un peu traîner en Tyrie et j'aimerai un peu dépoussiérer mon ingé. Commencer par un nouveau fusil me plairait bien; est-il courant de faire appel aux canards de la guilde pour aider à la création ou bien est-ce plus intéressant / rentable de lâcher de la PO à l'HV ?(note : je suis pauvre...  :<_<:  ).

----------


## Tigermilk

> Coin !
> 
> Je reviens un peu traîner en Tyrie et j'aimerai un peu dépoussiérer mon ingé. Commencer par un nouveau fusil me plairait bien; est-il courant de faire appel aux canards de la guilde pour aider à la création ou bien est-ce plus intéressant / rentable de lâcher de la PO à l'HV ?(note : je suis pauvre...  ).


J'a pas compris ?
Tu veux des compos ?

C'est pour un fusil élevé ?

----------


## Godmichou

Je précise alors, pardon pour ma confuse  ::):  

Je cherche effectivement un fusil plus élevé que le mien, je suis prêt à faire le maximum pour fournir les compos (je n'ai que 30po ça ira vite pour le "maximum") et c'est la moindre des choses. Je demande juste si un artisan peut me faire l'objet.

----------


## olih

> Je précise alors, pardon pour ma confuse  
> 
> Je cherche effectivement un fusil plus élevé que le mien, je suis prêt à faire le maximum pour fournir les compos (je n'ai que 30po ça ira vite pour le "maximum") et c'est la moindre des choses. Je demande juste si un artisan peut me faire l'objet.


On peut toujours, après ça dépend de ce que tu veux. Et souvent c'est moins cher d'acheter à l'hv que de crafter, voir de faire des donjons ou du mcm et d'échanger contre des tokens. Je parle pour de l'exotique, pour l'élevé soit tu le loot, soit tu le craft toi même (lié au compte).

voila en gros. Et puis ça dépend des stats que tu veux aussi.

----------


## Kiyo

Tu as quoi pour le moment, un fusil rare ou exotique ? Tu as l'extension ?

----------


## Godmichou

Ah oui, certaines créations sont liées d'office, j'avais oublié ... Précisément j'ai le Fusil Orien d'Exactitude (exotique) avec un cachet d'exactitude en plus (me reste une place dessus). J'ai cette pétoire, qui fait largement l'affaire, depuis la sortie du jeu et c'est un peu cela qui me donne l'envie d'en changer.

Je n'ai toujours pas l'extension mais je la prendrai d'ici un mois ou deux je pense. 

Je ferai bien le fainéant en allant sur l'HV mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de combine autre que le farm de bois et métal pour me faire de la pépette dignement (d'ou mes 30po).

----------


## Leybi

J'ai pas très bien compris ce que tu veux.  ::P: 

Il y a deux niveaux d'équipement au level 80: exotique (orange) et élevé (rose) (y'a aussi légendaire (violet) mais ça ne change pas la puissance). D'où la possible confusion ou tu dis "un fusil plus élevé" alors qu'on parle d'équipement de type élevé.

Comme indiqué sur le tableau, la différence entre exotique et élevé est de l'ordre de 10% de stat... Pas grand chose. Par contre, l'élevé coûte très cher: compte au moins 80po pour une arme, et une centaine de po pour monter le craft requis à 500. Car oui, on ne pourra pas le craft pour toi, les crafts 500 sont liés au compte.

Par contre, si tu veux rester dans l'exotique (ce qui est tout à fait possible même au niveau maximum, l'élevé est sensé être un but à long terme), tu peux tout à fait craft un fusil niveau 80, je crois que le tien est un drop à Orr et donc niveau 78. Tu gagneras des stats  ::):  Pour les crafts exo, on peut effectivement te le faire sans problème si tu n'as pas monté l'artisanat requis (chasseur je crois pour les fusils ?). Après, le craft 80 est à 2po89 à l'hotel des ventes  ::P:  (pour celui en Berserker; les meilleures stats offensives)

----------


## Godmichou

Leybi tu viens donc de me répondre  ::):  

Je souhaitais une arme plus puissante (et pas seulement 10%) parce que j'estimais que se traîner une arme depuis 4ans sans jamais trouver mieux (en loot je parle) ça devenait lassant et freinait le développement badassesque de mon perso. Naïvement, donc, je me suis dit que le craft était idéal. Mais j'avais oublié les liens au compte/perso de l'objet. 

J'essaierai de voir du côté des instances avec les "tokens".

Merci encore à tous pour vos retours et vos tentatives de me comprendre  :^_^:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je doute que son "Fusil Orien d'Exactitude" soit du zerk ou adapté à son build.
Faudrait déjà commencer par s'équiper d'une version exotique correcte. Ou passer directement à un fusil élevé zerk.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

*Bon, léger coup de gueule.

Y'a des gens qui tentent de décorer le hall de guilde et de le rendre un peu vivant.

La moindre des choses serait premièrement d'éviter de tout casser.
Et deuxièmement, de s'excuser quand on fait la remarque.*

----------


## Kiyo

> Leybi tu viens donc de me répondre  
> 
> Je souhaitais une arme plus puissante (et pas seulement 10%) parce que j'estimais que se traîner une arme depuis 4ans sans jamais trouver mieux (en loot je parle) ça devenait lassant et freinait le développement badassesque de mon perso. Naïvement, donc, je me suis dit que le craft était idéal. Mais j'avais oublié les liens au compte/perso de l'objet. 
> 
> J'essaierai de voir du côté des instances avec les "tokens".
> 
> Merci encore à tous pour vos retours et vos tentatives de me comprendre


Tu es dans la guilde ? Si oui whispe moi en jeu (Anneliane le plus souvent, Selenis en nom de compte), je pense pouvoir te faire un fusil exo zerk 80.

Si non bah démerde toi...



 ::ninja::  



Spoiler Alert! 


(whispe moi aussi : Selenis.3472).

----------


## Godmichou

Bah j'ai pris le cadeau que l'on m'avait fait à l'époque ... build ou pas build. Je m'intéresse un peu plus à cela à présent, cela tombe bien  :;): 

Kiyo je te whisperai, promis  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tatsu a mis des têtes de poney partout ?  ::o:

----------


## Caf

Non mais sérieux ! Un peu de respect envers les décos bordel !!  ::(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Au moins on sait que je n'y suis pour rien  ::cry::

----------


## mikelion

Lorsque j'étais parti pour faire les spots de matériaux, J'ai croisé un artiste au hall de guilde. Il y réalisait des sculptures comme un mexi-coin. J'aurai dû prendre un screen. De l'art, assurément.

----------


## olih

> Lorsque j'étais parti pour faire les spots de matériaux, J'ai croisé *une* artiste au hall de guilde. Il y réalisait des sculptures comme un mexi-coin. J'aurai dû prendre un screen. De l'art, assurément.


:corrigé:

Et elle est un peu cinglée  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

> Lorsque j'étais parti pour faire les spots de matériaux, J'ai croisé *une* artiste au hall de guilde. *Elle* y réalisait des sculptures comme un mexi-coin. J'aurai dû prendre un screen. De l'art, assurément.





> :corrigé:
> 
> Et elle est un peu cinglée

----------


## Charmide

> Non mais sérieux ! Un peu de respect envers les décos bordel !!


Dire qu'on a perdu des centaines de canard dans la Grande Bataille pour Le Logo, tout ça pour rien  :Emo:

----------


## Sephil

Tu veux dire le logo que tout le monde peut changer à volonté ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Tu veux dire le logo que tout le monde peut changer à volonté ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petit jeu dans le hall de guilde, 

Actuellement, il y a une décoration, face nord/ouest du tp central.
Il faut découvrir une expression associé. (Sorte de rébus)

----------


## Caf

> Tu veux dire le logo que tout le monde peut changer à volonté ?


Seuls les vrai savent qu'avant (lors de ce fameux débat ultra engagé) on ne pouvait pas.  :Indeed:

----------


## Charmide

> Tu veux dire le logo que tout le monde peut changer à volonté ?


Je m'en rappelle, même que je crois que c'est moi qui ait appuyé sur le bouton pour que ce soit le cas  :Emo:

----------


## Godmichou

.. Nous aurions pu avoir une marmotte ... *nostalgie*  ::mellow::

----------


## purEcontact

Chez CPC, si vous voulez que rien ne bouge, il suffit de donner le droit de bouger à tout le monde  :B):

----------


## sombrelame

> Tu veux dire le logo que tout le monde peut changer à volonté ?


il y a un débat à faire sur le nouveau logo ? 


Apparemment ça sent l'été et celui, ou celle, qui a changé le logo estime qu'il devrait être très très chaud..

(Avec un logo comme ça.. je me demande si saerys n'y serait pas étrangère...)

----------


## olih

Après 1 an, 23 jours, 23h et quelques minutes,  ::trollface:: mouah ah ah  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kiyo

Tu vois, ça, c'est grâce à la fractale de l'autre soir !  ::ninja:: 


Et sinon c'est quoi cette fois ?

----------


## olih

La malédiction est levée !
Ça

----------


## Kiyo

Ah et surtout, tu nous offres quoi à Saerys, Papry et moi pour avoir par notre grande abnégation levé ta malédiction ?

----------


## olih

> Ah et surtout, tu nous offres quoi à Saerys, Papry et moi pour avoir par notre grande abnégation levé ta malédiction ?


Je pense que ça viens plus du fort canard sur map bief... qui vient d'être détruit après un passage t3  :Emo: /

Spoiler Alert! 


Et peut être du "nouveau logo de guilde" mais là, je suis perplexe

----------


## purEcontact

Tu travaillais donc t'avais pas de précu. 
CQFD.

----------


## olih

> Tu travaillais donc t'avais pas de précu. 
> CQFD.


 ::cry::

----------


## sombrelame

Pas besoin d'un décompte spécial pour savoir depuis quand date mon dernier loot de précu... il me suffit de faire /age ...

----------


## atavus

> Pas besoin d'un décompte spécial pour savoir depuis quand date mon dernier loot de précu... il me suffit de faire /age ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Donc Olih n'a plus de travail mais a droppé un précu ? 
 ::unsure::

----------


## olih

C'est le karma.

----------


## atavus

Retourne bosser ASAP.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aurai donc du avoir pleins de précus au début du jeu  ::o: 
Rembourser !

----------


## atavus

> J'aurai donc du avoir pleins de précus au début du jeu 
> Rembourser !


Faut jouer aussi pendant. ::ninja::

----------


## zguy02

des gens de co en ce moment? je viens de me prendre l'extention et je cherche une compagnie aimable (oupas)

----------


## olih

Oh il y a toujours du monde qui joue.
Si tu veux rejoindre la guilde, il suffit de donner ton nom de compte (celui sous la forme toto.1234) pour avoir une invitation.

 :Fourbe:

----------


## zguy02

\\o// zguy.9416

----------


## olih

> \\o// zguy.9416


Invitation envoyée.

----------


## zguy02

ya du monde la dedans dites donc  ::):

----------


## atavus

> ya du monde la dedans dites donc


Merde un chieur de plus. ::ninja::

----------


## eolan

Si il y a encore de la place chez les canards, je ne cracherais pas sur une invitation : Eolan.2584 .

----------


## olih

> Si il y a encore de la place chez les canards, je ne cracherais pas sur une invitation : Eolan.2584 .


Fait!

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Faut jouer aussi pendant.


Dis ça à ma santé  ::cry::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Dis ça à ma santé


:patpat:



Spoiler Alert! 


Repart de là où il est venu.

----------


## olih

Vu que c'était demandé si gentiment, c'est fait  :Cigare:

----------


## lPyl

Mais la question c'est, est ce que t'avais la référence du truc que ces canards citent Olih?

----------


## olih

> Mais la question c'est, est ce que t'avais la référence du truc que ces canads citent Olih?


 :tired:

----------


## NayeDjel

Cette faute d'orthographe, j'ai tellement honte  :tired:  mais personne n'a relevé et j'ai un rang VIP donc tout va bien

----------


## Lee Tchii

> :patpat:


:patpataussi:
Merci, j'en ai bien besoin.
Ma vie est déjà assez horrible comme ça, j'ai même plus le droit de jouer à GW2 (et tous les autres jeux en 3D avec des rotation de caméra)
Bon, heureusement, ya eu Undertale récemment, ça a réchauffé mon petit cœur.

----------


## Beanna

> cette faute d'orthographe, j'ai tellement honte  Mais personne n'a relevé et j'ai un rang vip donc tout va bien


LE REND PENIBLE.  ::trollface::

----------


## Saeryswen

Ha oui pas mal ! Tu mérites bien ton RANG alors  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

*Le Hall de Guilde CPC est complètement amélioré**

_*Déclaration soumise à conditions, il manque encore deux améliorations de vitesse de collecte de l'étherium désormais inutile._

----------


## purEcontact

Merci donc à tout les participants !

Les autres : vous avez 72h pour réunir 100 po et les verser dans la banque de guilde sous peine de kick parce qu'on aime pas les leechers.













 ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

> Merci donc à tout les participants !
> 
> Les autres : vous avez 72h pour réunir 100 po et les verser dans la banque de guilde sous peine de kick parce qu'on aime pas les leechers.


Et il faut les envoyer à Akazukin pour qu'il les redistribue de manière très équitable !!  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Et il faut les envoyer à Akazukin pour qu'il les redistribue de manière très équitable !!

----------


## Haelnak

> Merci donc à tout les participants !
> 
> Les autres : vous avez 72h pour réunir 100 po et les verser dans la banque de guilde sous peine de kick parce qu'on aime pas les leechers.


 :Emo:

----------


## Milo59

Bonjour, je suis intéressé également par une invitation: Pan.4716
A vot'bon coeur m'sieurs dames!

----------


## Styxounet

Jme tate a me lancer (pour la seconde fois) dans GW2, le jeu est encore peuplé et vivant?

----------


## mikelion

Oui il y a encore des gens sur toutes les maps et pour faire les events.

----------


## Xoros

Bonjour à tous.

Etant fortement intéressé pour rejoindre la guilde des canards, puis-je demander une petite invitation? (Xoros.8164)

Merci d'avance.

----------


## olih

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Etant fortement intéressé pour rejoindre la guilde des canards, puis-je demander une petite invitation? (Xoros.8164)
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Voila c'est fait.

----------


## mikelion

Serveur crash, progression HV3 perdue...

----------


## olih

Simplement pour dire, l'hymne de guilde est construit.
(Par contre, je pense qu'il faudrait faire comme pour l'emblème, droit de la changer pour tout le monde.)
Activation de l'hymne :

    Réussir des missions de guilde joue votre hymne pour chaque membre représentant la guilde.    Gagner un match d’arène classé ou non classé en équipe de guilde en JcJ joue votre hymne de guilde pour tous les membres dans l’équipe de guilde.    S’emparer d’un camp, d’une tour, d’un fort ou d’un château pour votre guilde en McM joue votre hymne de guilde pour tous les membres de la guilde proches de l’objectif à ce moment.    Vaincre un boss de monde invoqué avec un consommable d’événement mondial de guilde joue votre hymne de guilde pour tous les joueurs présents sur la carte, qu’ils soient dans votre guilde ou non.    Planter une bannière des héros de guilde joue votre hymne de guilde pour tous les membres de la guilde sur la carte.    Acheter une amélioration de guilde joue votre hymne de guilde pour tous les membres de la guilde dans le hall de guilde.    Utiliser un coup de grâce de guilde sur un ennemi vaincu joue votre hymne de guilde pour tous les joueurs proches de vous à ce moment.

(merci à Snydlock et Sloansky pour une partie de composants, enfin surtout Snyd, mais merci pour la participation symbolique Sloan   ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kalan

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis très intéressé pour rejoindre votre guilde des canards, avez-vous encore de la place? (Kalan Hunt)

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Kalan Hunt invité

----------


## Alamb

Bonjour,

M'étant remis à GW2 il y a quelques semaines je recherche une guilde avec des guildoux sympa, possible de venir squatter la marre ?  ::):  Mon IGN est Ashen.8739 d'avance merci  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Alamb invité

----------


## Athelas

Hello les coinZ, serait il possible de rejoindre la guilde ?
Mon pseudo : Chakiral.9478
Merci d'avance les loulous :D

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Chakiral.9478 invité

----------


## killernounours

Salut, je suis tout neuf à Guild Wars (lvl11) et j'aimerai bien vous rejoindre (plus on est de fous...).
Jamais trop joué à ce type de jeu, mais j'ai passé un bon nombre d'heures avec les cpc sur arma !
Mon pseudo gw : Killernounours.7502

Merci, à bientôt en jeu j'espère

----------


## Leybi

Bienvenue !

----------


## killernounours

Merci

----------


## Thervyon

Bonjour tous le monde,

Je suis un ancien joueur de la guilde j'avais arrêter de jouer a guild wars 2, mais la je suis tomber sur une promo a auchan j'ai donc acheter l'extension heart of thorns a 19 euro.
J'aimerai donc bien refaire partie de la guilde si possible.
Merci. au revoir

thervyon.2483

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

thervyon.2483 invité

----------


## Thervyon

Merci Tatsu-Kan
A plus.

----------


## Leybi

Rebienvenue  ::):

----------


## LetoFou

Salut tout le monde !!!
Je me remets tranquillement à GW2 après une loooooonnnngue² pause.
Quelqu'un d'assez gentil pour m'inviter ?  ::lol:: 
Pleaaase
id: LetoFou.7420

----------


## olih

> Salut tout le monde !!!
> Je me remets tranquillement à GW2 après une loooooonnnngue² pause.
> Quelqu'un d'assez gentil pour m'inviter ? 
> Pleaaase
> id: LetoFou.7420


C'est fait.

----------


## LetoFou

Merci Beaucoup !!

----------


## Caf

Bonjour,

Cafeïne, ultra PGM en son temps, légendaire commander, need une invite pour ENFIN profiter du magot

 :Fourbe:

----------


## olih

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cafeïne, ultra PGM en son temps, légendaire commander, need une invite pour ENFIN profiter du magot


Ya plus de magot, on a tout consommé 

Spoiler Alert! 


nan je déconne, il y en reste un peu je ne sais où

  ::trollface:: , par contre on a un superbe hall de guilde et tous les up de fait 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf le dernier de la mine

.

Mais autrement, faudrait ton nom de compte complet, à moins que quelqu'un ayant les droits t'ai encore en amis.

:edit: fait par Tatsukan.
Il m'a demandé de préciser que le rang pénible existe toujours  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Wizi

Hier j'ai fini par craquer et fait monter la guilde au niveau max  ::siffle:: 
J'ai donc le plaisir de vous annoncer que la guilde est niveau 69.

----------


## olih

:Prey:

----------


## BigGift

::trollface::

----------


## atavus

:Vibre:

----------


## NayeDjel

> Hier j'ai fini par craquer et fait monter la guilde au niveau max 
> J'ai donc le plaisir de vous annoncer que la guilde est niveau 69.


Tant d'argent dépensé pour rien, c'est beau  ::cry::

----------


## revanwolf

Je ne remercie pas la personne qui s'est dit "tiens si on demandais que des missions mcm pour les missions de guilde" sachant que ce sont les missions qui demandent au minimum 3 personnes.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hmm, bizarre, on ne peut pas bloquer cette sélection en jeu ?
J'ai l'impression que ça va de pair avec le contrôle de missions.
Parce qu'effectivement, c'est vraiment débile à souhait...

----------


## olih

Je viens de voir ça.
Ça a été rechangé pour pve mais ça ne sera actif que lundi prochain  ::sad:: .

----------


## Kiyo

Mais ça veut dire que c'est quelqu'un qui l'a changé ? Faut quel rang pour ça ?

----------


## revanwolf

c'est moi qui l'ai remis en pve dès que je m'en suis rendu compte(mais après le reset)

tout le monde peut le changer(ça doit surement aller de pair avec le contrôle des missions)

----------


## Kiyo

Bon et sinon je suis dispo jeudi soir si y'en a qui veulent se faire des missions McM du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

Je viens de vérifier/Tester et ça va de pair avec le contrôle de mission.
Donc tout personne qui peut lancer des missions peut changer ça, c'est très bête. Le jour ou les options de guildes seront développée pour être utilisée par des guildes, Guildwars3 sera sorti (et forcément cette fonctionnalité ne sera pas portée)

----------


## revanwolf

> Bon et sinon je suis dispo jeudi soir si y'en a qui veulent se faire des missions McM du coup


Tu peut aussi utiliser ta guilde perso s'il y a une course ou une randonnée voire une prime niveau 1.

----------


## Kiyo

Cela dit, on sait qui l'a fait ? Juste pour savoir si c'est un simple accident de manip ou si ça risque de se reproduire.

----------


## revanwolf

Aucune idée vu que le registre n'enregistre pas cette information et puisque tout le monde peut le changer,c'est possible que cela se reproduit à nouveau.

----------


## Saeryswen

Je ne savais pas trop où poster cela... mais je tenais à souhaiter à tout les canards une très belle nouvelle année !!!  Qu'elle soit remplie de nouvelles aventures et de bonheur ! Gros bisous à tous  :^_^:

----------


## Kiyo

Merci Saerys !

Et bonne année à tout le monde, plein de bonnes choses pour 2017, du loot, une extension, plein d'autres bons jeux, des toasts ( ::ninja:: ), etc etc

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ouais, bonne année les deux vilaines maîtresses !

----------


## Saeryswen

Tatsu fait gaffe à ce que tu dis où tu risques de commencer l'année avec de vilaines fesses rouges  :;):  (Et je ne déconne pas !)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis en retard avec tout le monde cette année !
Bonne Année à la guilde !
Je passe de temps en temps faire des bisous, mais je suis toujours "dérangée" par les mouvements de caméra  ::cry::

----------


## purEcontact

Tu parles de quels mouvements ? Parce que les tremblements de caméra, ça se désactive.

----------


## acecel

Salut

J'aurais aimé rejoindre votre guilde sur Guild Wars 2, je suis aussi sur place de Vizunah.

Par contre je n'avais pas de compte sur CPC, je viens de le créer, je ne sais pas si cela pose problème ?

----------


## acecel

Et je n'ai pas encore le droit d'envoyer de mp, du coup je ne peux pas faire une demande en bonne et due forme.

Mon pseudo en jeu est acecel.5413 si jamais  ::):

----------


## olih

> Et je n'ai pas encore le droit d'envoyer de mp, du coup je ne peux pas faire une demande en bonne et due forme.
> 
> Mon pseudo en jeu est acecel.5413 si jamais


Attend, je te fais ça.

:edit:
Invit envoyée.

----------


## acecel

> Attend, je te fais ça.
> 
> :edit:
> Invit envoyée.


Merci pour l'invitation rapide.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai pris la décision d'exclure Caféine de la guilde.
Pour toute remarque concernant cette exclusion, merci de vous adresser à Potus sur twitter.

----------


## lPyl

Du drama?  ::o:

----------


## Sephil

:')

----------


## Haelnak

Pourquoi ne pas prévoir à nouveau un créneau pour les missions de guilde ? 
Je rejoue assez sérieusement depuis près d'un mois et il y a souvent un certain nombre de canards connectés. 
Du coup, avec un rendez-vous fixé (le dimanche par exemple  ::ninja:: ), ça devrait pouvoir le faire.

Ou alors vous préférez récupérer tranquillement les 3 ou 4 recos faisables en solo, et grouper, à l'occasion, si il y a du monde ?

----------


## Arteis

Moi je suis bien chaud pour jouer en guilde, après tout c'est quand même ce qu'il y a de plus fun ! Lee Tchii me fait marrer sur mumble  ::lol:: 

Et puis grâce à Pur j'ai un stuff de ouf malade je vais pouvoir servir à quelque chose  :Vibre: 
Merci Pur

----------


## purEcontact

T'emballes pas, t'as un stuff de clodo.
Moins clodo qu'avant, mais toujours pas fou.
Va farmer ! (noob !)

----------


## urel

Tarir for ever

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Lee Tchii me fait marrer sur mumble


Je ne sais pas comment je dois le prendre  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Je ne sais pas comment je dois le prendre


Mal.
Et du coup, tu le mets en rang pénible.
Ou tu l'appelles à partir de maintenant Haïsique.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Ou tu l'appelles à partir de maintenant Haïsique.


 :Bave:

----------


## Arteis

> Je ne sais pas comment je dois le prendre


ça dépends de comment tu me fais rire  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Arteis aussi est drôle malgré lui.  ::siffle::

----------


## Arteis

> Arteis aussi est drôle malgré lui.


Pas totalement des fois j'en rajoute un peu  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je sais une histoire de private joke  ::o:

----------


## Arteis

> Je sais une histoire de private joke


Viens sur mumble ce soir on ira faire nos quoti fractales ensembles  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> J'ai pris la décision d'exclure Caféine de la guilde.
> Pour toute remarque concernant cette exclusion, merci de vous adresser à Potus sur twitter.


Quel tard-ba §§§§§

----------


## Haelnak

Pense à retirer le nom de la guilde de ta signature.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Quel tard-ba §§§§§


Tu te rends compte que tu as 6 mois de retard  :tired: .

----------


## PalaaD

Hello à tous, je reprends le jeu avec l'extension ! Est ce que c'est possible d'avoir une invitation dans la guilde ?  Je suis sur mer de jade mais il me semble que ça pose un problème que pour le MvM ? (PalaaD.4680)

----------


## olih

> Hello à tous, je reprends le jeu avec l'extension ! Est ce que c'est possible d'avoir une invitation dans la guilde ?  Je suis sur mer de jade mais il me semble que ça pose un problème que pour le MvM ? (PalaaD.4680)


Niveau de la guilde, ça ne pose pas de problème (vu que c'est multi monde maintenant).
Pour le McM, il y a peut etre des canards sur Mer de Jade, mais ce n'est pas non plus super grave.

J'envoie l'invit.

:edit: fait.

----------


## exta

Hello les canards, j'ai repris il y a peu de temps et j'aimerais bien réintégrer la guilde  ::):  J'suis dans la liste des anciens, ligne 23 : Exta.8294
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'inviter ? Merci =)

----------


## olih

> Hello les canards, j'ai repris il y a peu de temps et j'aimerais bien réintégrer la guilde  J'suis dans la liste des anciens, ligne 23 : Exta.8294
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'inviter ? Merci =)


Désolé pour le retard, c'est fait.

----------


## exta

> Désolé pour le retard, c'est fait.


No problem ! Merci  ::):

----------


## Myahumatu

Bonjour,

Je reprends le jeu après une trèèèèès longue absence (j'ai joué une année à la sortie), et je suis un peu paumé. Je cherche une guilde pour faire du PvE endgame, du PvP élite et optimiser mes builds au maximum (en fait je cherche surtout un endroit pour manger des cookies en racontant des blagues douteuses).

Bref, TLDR, si vous aviez une petite place pour un joueur "casualcore" (un joueur hardcore avec une vie à côté), voilà mon ID ingame: groduick.7094, merci.

PS: j'ai beau aimer les Charrs, je ne mords pas et je ne sens pas trop le chat mouillé...

Édit: merci pour l'invitation, à la vitesse de l'éclair !!!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'me suis fait mal au poignet  ::cry::  
Je ne peux plus jouer  ::cry:: 
Je suis maudite d'Halloween !

----------


## Haelnak

> J'me suis fait mal au poignet


Et bien, ça devait être sacrément énergique !  ::o:  #ToRAttitude

Plus sérieusement, tu t'es fait ça comment ?  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

En bricolant sur un fauteuil en cuir ...
Entre les fois où j'essayais de le dé-housser de force et la visserie dans des endroits compliqués, il parait que ça explique la tendinite  ::sad::

----------


## lPyl

> En bricolant sur un fauteuil en cuir ...
> Entre les fois où j'essayais de le dé-housser de force et la visserie dans des endroits compliqués, il parait que ça explique la tendinite


ça va encore t'as une tendinite que sur un poignet...

----------


## mikelion

> J'me suis fait mal au poignet  
> Je ne peux plus jouer 
> Je suis maudite d'Halloween !


Tu peux toujours jouer à "le Roi dément a dit".

----------


## Lee Tchii

> ça va encore t'as une tendinite que sur un poignet...


Tu veux dire, c'est pire à deux poignets, ou c'est pire ailleurs que sur un poignet ?




> Tu peux toujours jouer à "le Roi dément a dit".


Pas bête  ::o:

----------


## lPyl

> Tu veux dire, c'est pire à deux poignets, ou c'est pire ailleurs que sur un poignet ?


Je veux dire (en connaissance de cause) que les deux poignets en même temps c'est pire :D.

----------


## Sephil

Moi je pense que les 2 poignets et les 2 chevilles en même temps c'est encore pire !  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Boarf pour jouer au pc tu t'en fous des chevilles (ou alors tu joues avec des pédales  ::o:  ).

----------


## Haelnak

> tu joues avec des pédales


 :Sweat:

----------


## BenedictOfAmber

Bonjour les canards,

J'ai repris GW2 à la sortie de PoF (le temps de récupérer un raptor, de forger une légendaire qui attendait depuis quelques années et de commencer à découvrir tout ce qui a changé). Dispo pour du PvE avec plein de classes qui prennent la poussière, pour contrer la méta à coup de guerrier masse/fusil, de Scourge MM, de gardien au marteau et d'élé à terre. Si d'aventure vous avez encore de la place, mon ID est Thot.7264

----------


## olih

Invitation envoyée.

----------


## BenedictOfAmber

Merci!

----------


## Asilar

Salut,

Après avoir joué quelques mois à la sortie du jeu, je l'ai réinstallé et réapprends doucement à jouer. Je m'en tiens au jeu de base pour le moment. J'aimerai si possible être invité dans la guilde des Canards !
Mon tag : Asilar.2569
Serveur : Pierre Arboréa [FR]
Persos :
Thief 46(Main actuel)
Mesmer 55 (ancien perso)
Ingé 80 (ancien perso)
Necro 20 (c'était pour tester, va probablement disparaitre)
Envies : PvE, sPvP, éventuellement MvM (mais je ne suis pas fan des bus).

----------


## olih

C'est fait.

----------


## Vhanlay

Ca ne pose pas soucis de ne pas être sur le même serveur ?

----------


## Haelnak

Non, sauf potentiellement pour le McM.

----------


## Vhanlay

Dans ce cas...  Si on peut m'envoyer une invite:

Vhzn.3784
Blacktide

----------


## olih

Fait.

----------


## mikelion

Youpi la guilde compte donc un nouveau canard !

----------


## Kobal

Hello les canards, 
Je reprend (depuis quelques semaines déjà) GW2.
Mon perso principal est un voleur/daredevil 80, avec qui je finis l'histoire principale en ce moment avant de démarrer la première extension.
Mon compte est Majuj.5638, et je joue sur le serveur Vizunah Square
Quelqu'un est dispo pour m'inviter?

edit: c'est grave si j'aime pas utiliser mumble quand je joue?  :Emo:

----------


## olih

Invitation faite.

Évidemment que c'est GRAVE !
ou pas
En fait c'est simplement le canal vocal historique.

----------


## Kobal

Merci beaucoup !
Vu que la plupart du temps, je regarde un film en jouant, c'est pas pratique pour avoir une conversation simultanément :D

----------


## Jingliat

bonsoir!

----------


## cloudelka

Même choses ici, je reprends le jeu, j'ai plus trop touché le jeu depuis scarlet donc cela fait un long moment, j'étais dans le clan au début, mais vu ma longue absence et surtout ma reprise à zéro depuis le temps (j'aurais peut-être dû garder mon premier perso pour les cadeaux d'anniversaire).

Bref sinon mon tag : Elka.7081 (si possible une petite invitation  :;):  )

Bisous tout plein.  ::wub::

----------


## olih

C'est fait.

----------


## macfennec

Bonjour,
Je reprends le jeu aussi en mode ultra casu. J'aimerai faire parti des canetons !
macfennec.1620

Merci à vous  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ajouté

----------


## macfennec

N'oubliez pas de cliquer sur représenter dans le menu guilde une fois l'invitation accepté  ::):

----------


## Myahumatu

Salut,

Alors merci à ceux qui m'ont conseillé de tester les classes, je m'amuse bien avec mon Revenant.
Seul problème, j'ai voulu testé la Posture du Nain Légendaire avec bobonne, résultat deux côtes cassées et 1 mois d'arrêt de travail, alors encore merci bien!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Salut,
> 
> Alors merci à ceux qui m'ont conseillé de tester les classes, je m'amuse bien avec mon Revenant.
> Seul problème, j'ai voulu testé la Posture du Nain Légendaire avec bobonne, résultat deux côtes cassées et 1 mois d'arrêt de travail, alors encore merci bien!


Le revenant c'est trop bien.
Quand à la posture du nain avec ta douce, j'ai ri !!  ::lol::

----------


## Myahumatu

> Le revenant c'est trop bien.
> Quand à la posture du nain avec ta douce, j'ai ri !!


Je ne maîtrise pas encore très bien le coup des marteaux tourbillonnants...

----------


## urel

Je l'ai pas encore testé cette posture, je suis en Renegade/Demon

----------


## Myahumatu

Je farme déjà les points pour débloquer le Héraut, on verra pour le renégat après....
Mais sinon j'aime beaucoup cette classe...

----------


## Kimz

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir si, à tout hasard, il y'avait encore de la place dans la guilde pour deux nouveaux canetons.
Période de fêtes oblige, on ne sera là qu'en mode casu par contre.

Comptes: Irulan.8591 et Kimz.1652

Merci d'avance.

----------


## olih

Oui il y a.
J'envoie les invitations.
:edit: Voila c'est fait (et casu, c'est une un peu le lot commun dans la guilde en ce moment).

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Bah deja y'a olih dans la guilde donc c'est forcément du casu  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

:tired: 
Okay c'est pas faux  ::sad:: .

----------


## purEcontact

> Oui il y a.
> J'envoie les invitations.
> :edit: Voila c'est fait (et casu, c'est une un peu le lot commun dans la guilde en ce moment).


Pas qu'en ce moment, ça a toujours été casu chez CPC.
Oui, même les sorties de nuit jusqu'à très tard  ::ninja::

----------


## TontonJobastre

Bonjour à tous les canards  ::): 

J'aimerai rejoindre la guilde en mode casu. Mon ID c'est "Carmelo.4806". J'ai repris le jeu après une année complète de pause. J'étais monté jusqu'au 80 avec une envoûteuse, mais suite à des viols à répétition dans le Coeur du Maguuma (hache tag balancetonitzel), une année complète d'ITT m'a été prescrite par ArenaNet. Suite à cet évènement tragique, les Chiennes de Garde du Lion m'ont redonné confiance en moi et je me suis équipé full exotique. J'ai tenté de construire un build basé sur l'altération en utilisant les caractéristiques sanguinaires. J'arrive maintenant à soloter des défis de héros ! J'en suis assez satisfait, mais apparemment, de ce que j'ai cru comprendre, il vaut mieux jouer avec du berzerk pour faire des donjons, fractales, etc. ? Actuellement, je farme le meta-event du Bassin aurique que je trouve sympa. Mais je ne sais plus trop quoi foutre, je suis paumé. je compte explorer toutes les zones du jeu à 100% (mon envoûteuse aime bien la randonnée solitaire, ceci expliquant les multiples viols traumatisants par le passé). Vous me conseillez de faire quoi afin de varier avec les randonnées ? Je dois me faire un autre stuff pour d'autres activités ?

Merci à vous  :;):

----------


## olih

> Bonjour à tous les canards 
> 
> J'aimerai rejoindre la guilde en mode casu. Mon ID c'est "Carmelo.4806". J'ai repris le jeu après une année complète de pause. J'étais monté jusqu'au 80 avec une envoûteuse, mais suite à des viols à répétition dans le Coeur du Maguuma (hache tag balancetonitzel), une année complète d'ITT m'a été prescrite par ArenaNet. Suite à cet évènement tragique, les Chiennes de Garde du Lion m'ont redonné confiance en moi et je me suis équipé full exotique. J'ai tenté de construire un build basé sur l'altération en utilisant les caractéristiques sanguinaires. J'arrive maintenant à soloter des défis de héros ! J'en suis assez satisfait, mais apparemment, de ce que j'ai cru comprendre, il vaut mieux jouer avec du berzerk pour faire des donjons, fractales, etc. ? Actuellement, je farme le meta-event du Bassin aurique que je trouve sympa. Mais je ne sais plus trop quoi foutre, je suis paumé. je compte explorer toutes les zones du jeu à 100% (mon envoûteuse aime bien la randonnée solitaire, ceci expliquant les multiples viols traumatisants par le passé). Vous me conseillez de faire quoi afin de varier avec les randonnées ? Je dois me faire un autre stuff pour d'autres activités ?
> 
> Merci à vous


Voila, c'est fait.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> je compte explorer toutes les zones du jeu à 100%


Je ne sais pas comment c'est maintenant mais il y a un an, avec l'outil Looking For Group, LFG, on pouvait trouver des groupes qui t'aidaient à l'exploration, particulièrement sur Tangled Depths.
Sur le Bassin aurique, après le méta-event, il y avait des groupes farmant les points de héros et ce genre de choses.
L'exploration, c'est quand même plus sympa à plus qu'un. Genre si tu meurs, on te relève  ::ninja:: 

La carte est super grande dans la partie première du jeu (je ne sais plus si tu as le jeu de base avec la première extension).
Le méta-event du Bassin Aurique est super rentable, et en dehors, tu peux zieuter une carte avec timer pour enchainer les World Boss.

Les donjons sont sympas, mais tu risques de tomber sur des groupes optimisés dont le but est de finir le chemin le plus vite possible.
Tu peux commencer par faire le chemin histoire en cherchant d'autres personnes (l'idéal, c'est la guilde, mais faut pécho).

Pour les Fractales, en bas level, je trouve que c'est plus facile de tomber sur des groupes qui tolèrent les newbies full exo.

Je ne peux pas te conseiller pour le stuff, si tu peux attraper Wizi ou un canard dans le jeu sur le chat, ne te prive pas. Full exo zerk, c'est souvent ... la base de base.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je ne sais pas comment c'est maintenant mais il y a un an, avec l'outil Looking For Group, LFG, on pouvait trouver des groupes qui t'aidaient à l'exploration, particulièrement sur Tangled Depths.
> Sur le Bassin aurique, après le méta-event, il y avait des groupes farmant les points de héros et ce genre de choses.


C'était encore le cas il y a 5-6 mois après la sortie de PoF.
Je suppose qu'aujourd'hui encore on trouve ce genre de groupe.

----------


## Jeliel

Bonjour ici, j'avais l'idée de reprendre un peu comme ça pour voir et donc d'intégrer la puissente guilde des Canards sur Vizunah.
Mon main historique est sur Roche de l'Augure et je m'aperçois que je ne peux créer de nouveaux persos ailleurs.
Erreur de ma part ou il faut transférer tout le toutim (avec le coût associé) afin de vous rejoindre ?
Merci.

----------


## Kiyo

Bonjour,

Tu n'as pas besoin de tout transférer il me semble, tu peux tout à fait demander au vieux à Olih de te guilder en donnant juste ton identifiant.

Bon par contre c'est très très calme côté guilde en ce moment. Mais si tu te connectes tôt le matin des fois tu te retrouves avec la crème de la crème  ::siffle::

----------


## Jeliel

Non mais je paie quand meme les 1000 gemmes.... Pour un perso level 1 ca fait suer...

----------


## lPyl

Non mais surtout ce qu'il faut voir c'est que le serveur, à part pour le RvR (qui doit approximativement être au point mort ici), ça sert à rien. Tout le contenu PvE, sPvP, tu peux le faire avec des gens d'autres serveurs sans pb. Donc te fait pas chier à changer de serveur, rejoindre la guilde suffit  ::):

----------


## Jeliel

Ok, preneur d'une petite invite sur Jeliel Soulcrusher Jeliel.1650. 

Merci.  ::):

----------


## olih

> Ok, preneur d'une petite invite sur Jeliel Soulcrusher Jeliel.1650. 
> 
> Merci.


J'allais le faire et puis je découvre qu'une invitation a déjà été envoyé  :Emo: ..

----------


## Jeliel

> J'allais le faire et puis je découvre qu'une invitation a déjà été envoyé ..


Yes j'ai accepté. Merci.  ::): 

J'ai 2 autres comptes qui souhaiteraient rejoindre, je file les ID des que je peux.

----------


## Jeliel

Et voila : 

Tristan.6079
Bozer.9615

Merci d'avance !  ::):

----------


## olih

Okayy, je vois ça.

:edit fourbe:
C'est fait.

----------


## bloody

Bonjour à tous, ayant repris le jeu après une pause , invitez vous toujours les vieux loups solitaires ?^^

Mon Id : Alex.3275

A+

----------


## olih

C'est fait.

----------


## Jeliel

Petit souci IRL comme on dit pas pu passer depuis un ptit moment mais de bons conseils et une bonne ambiance quand j'ai pu échanger avec certains. C'est top !  ::wub::

----------


## Say hello

Hoy !!
J'essaie de ressusciter mon compte et donc une petite invit' pour revenir dans la guilde serait la bienvenue s'il y a encore des survivants  ::P: 

Fulkeun Helly.1863

Merci  :Vibre:

----------


## olih

Fait.

----------


## Jeliel

Bon ptit bilan après 2 mois de reprise.

Au niveau GU même si y a plein de monde connecté le soir j'ai pas encore pu jouer avec beaucoup de monde. Pas mal de micro AFK obligatoire en ce moment pas compatible avec les activités Fractales ou autres. Je vais essayer de faire un effort, j'ai reçu plein de conseils et l'ambiance bien que studieuse (ca flood pas !) est cool.

Sinon au niveau du jeu lui même, je viens juste de finir PoF (très sympa j'ai fini par rush les quêtes sans poncer les zones comme je faisais avant pour connaitre le dénouement) je suis en train d'essayer de récupérer mon Griffon maintenant. Entre du JcJ, du craft (crafté mon premier item elevé y 15 jours !), de l'explo Openworld et ses events, je trouve que le jeu offre vraiment tout ce que j'attends actuellement et à mon rythme !  ::wub:: 

Je m'éclate !

----------


## nsamitier

Salut les canards, je serai intéressé  pour venir dans la guilde. Mon adresse : Maxcoiffe.7418

A très bientôt  ::):

----------


## olih

Fait.

----------


## Bartinoob

P'tain, Olih, tu joues encore ??? 

Damn, dude, t'en es à combien de précu ? 

(Sinon je pense me reco ce soir, Path of Fire vaut le coup ?  ::ninja:: )

----------


## olih

> P'tain, Olih, tu joues encore ??? 
> 
> Damn, dude, t'en es à combien de précu ? 
> 
> (Sinon je pense me reco ce soir, Path of Fire vaut le coup ? )


L'histoire est sympa.
Je me connecte une fois de temps en temps pour inviter les gens  ::ninja::

----------


## Shaam

Salut, je cherche a vous rejoindre débarquant dans path of fire, siyoussoune! ID Joseph.9078

----------


## olih

Fait.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais !
Je voulais répondre à Cellofrag qui avait posté une vidéo de lui en train de jouer au violoncelle Fear not This Night et je ne trouve plus le post  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Il s'est pas encore fait ban?

A moins que j'inverse avec un autre qui postait des topics avec ses vidéos et qui était effacé dans les 48h.

----------


## olih

> Il s'est pas encore fait ban?
> 
> A moins que j'inverse avec un autre qui postait des topics avec ses vidéos et qui était effacé dans les 48h.


Nan c'est le même...
Il recrée un compte à chaque fois.

----------


## Kiyo

Il a de la suite dans les idées, on peut lui reconnaître ça  ::P:

----------


## Elidjah

Coucou, j'y rejoue moi à GW2 (avec le jeu de base), je voudrais bien réintégrer ce repaire de bois-sans-soif qu'était la guilde ! Mon compte : elidjah.3204

----------


## olih

> Coucou, j'y rejoue moi à GW2 (avec le jeu de base), je voudrais bien réintégrer ce repaire de bois-sans-soif qu'était la guilde ! Mon compte : elidjah.3204


Fait.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pourquoi il se fait ban ?
Ya du boulot dans sa vidéo.

----------


## revanwolf

> Pourquoi il se fait ban ?


Demande aux modérateurs?

Mais le fait qu'il s'obstine à créer un nouveau topic à chaque fois(au lieu d'utiliser le topic des vidéos/screenshot) n'y est sûrement pas étranger.

----------


## Noryx

Rebonjour, une petite invit svp : 

Noroys.2056

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je passe par là par hasard, c'est bon pour l'invitation ?

----------


## revanwolf

> c'est bon pour l'invitation ?


Nope(en tout cas j'ai vu aucune invit de Noryw dans al guilde).

----------


## Haiden

Ca bouge encore par ici ? : D

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça gigote  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Rigidité cadavérique, t'as l'impression que ça bouge mais en fait, pas du tout.  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

Boah, un peu, quand même  ::o: 

Parfois. Genre quand je découvre 2 semaines plus tard que y a la SAB.

----------


## Zaiyurhf

Coucou les canards. Je sors de ma grotte pour revenir jouer (un peu).
Il reste de la place pour moi dans la guilde ?

Zaiyurhf.8316

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Bonjour les canards,

j'ai repris le jeu pendant le confinement après l'avoir abandonné durant 5 ans, à défaut de rattraper mon retard, je me suis à nouveau familiarisé a Guild Wars 2 et ses nouveautés.
J'en suis au stade ou j'aimerais bien découvrir l’aspect Guilde de Guild Wars. En ce moment je suis connecté tous les soirs, même si c'est max 2 heures (enfant et boulot oblige). 

C'est génial que la communauté CPC puisse compter sur une guilde pour le jeu. J'en suis s'y vous recrutez encore.

Morgoth.6743

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Zaiyurhf & Morgoth invités en guilde CPC.

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Bonjour Tatsu,

est-ce que l'invitation se fait via un message ingame ? Je ne 'lai pas reçu a priori si c'est le cas.

----------


## revanwolf

Panneau Guilde de mémoire.

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Merci beaucoup.

Effectivement c'était là, j'ai trouvé. Première vrai connexion ce soir.

----------


## purEcontact

En parlant de panneau de guilde : souhaiter la bonne année en juin, c'est sympa m'enfin c'est peut être plus trop le moment.
Vous pouvez mettre le message à jour ?

----------


## Nostradanus

Salut les coin-coins, bon, j'ai un peu l'impression de faire de la nécro en demandant une invitation ici mais comme Tynril ne joue apparemment plus… ce serait possible de (ré)inviter Nostra.3069 ? Je me remets au jeu après quelque chose comme 6 ans d'absence.

----------


## ATP

Je viens de relancer le jeu et je compte me faire les extensions.

Une petite invitation SVP ? -> ATP.1085

Merci !

----------


## revanwolf

Si vous l'avez pas déjà fait mais envoyer aussi un message privée à ceux qui envoie les demandes car je pense pas qu'ils passent souvent sur cette section du forum.

----------


## ATP

C'est noté, merci.

----------


## NayeDjel

Coin les Canards, z'êtes tous morts ?  ::(: 

Je suis pas mal assidu sur GW2 en ce moment (en vrai j'ai jamais vraiment arrêté) et j'ai qqch en tête depuis un moment. A savoir, finir le set d'armures de guilde et quelques armes liées au Hall de guilde dont voici la description sur le wiki : https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Ornate_Guild_armor.

Le problème est que je ne peux plus avancer du fait que notre Hall de guilde est à Vabbi en ce moment. Je ne peux donc plus récolter les Crystaux nécessaires au craft  ::(:  (https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Shimmering_Crystal)

Ma question est donc : Si vous êtes actifs sur le jeu en ce moment, est-ce que cela vous dérange si on revient dans le Hall du Précipice ?

Sachant que l'on ne perd aucun avantage (buffs, synthétiseurs, scribe,...) par contre on serait possiblement obligés de réinitialiser les décorations.
Si les quelques Canards encore présents veulent faire les missions de guilde avec moi de temps en temps, n'hésitez pas à me le dire.

Des bisouilles !  ::love::

----------


## Lanilor

Hello,
J'ai relancé gw2 récemment. Pas de problème pour moi à ce que l'on revienne sur le Hall du précipice.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est malheureusement trop compliqué de changer de hall de guilde.
Pour cela, il faudrait réussir à rassembler une dizaine de membre volontaire en simultané pour espérer réussir les épreuves.

----------


## Kiyo

10 volontaires qui savent jouer ?  ::ninja:: 

S’il faut je peux me reconnecter pour donner un coup de main, faut juste que ce soit un soir, ou un matin à 5h  ::ninja:: bis

----------


## purEcontact

La même ici.
Sauf pour la partie "un matin à 5h"  ::ninja:: 

Je joue plus trop (de façon globale) mais si besoin de 30 min / 1h, je peux me débrouiller pour être dispo.

----------


## lPyl

La même (enfin je joue beaucoup, mais plus à GW2 )

----------


## revanwolf

> Je suis pas mal assidu sur GW2 en ce moment (en vrai j'ai jamais vraiment arrêté) et j'ai qqch en tête depuis un moment. A savoir, finir le set d'armures de guilde et quelques armes liées au Hall de guilde dont voici la description sur le wiki : https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Ornate_Guild_armor.
> 
> Le problème est que je ne peux plus avancer du fait que notre Hall de guilde est à Vabbi en ce moment. Je ne peux donc plus récolter les Crystaux nécessaires au craft  (https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Shimmering_Crystal)


Tu as bien les recettes? car il faut une monnaie de singes (celle de la dernière map de HoT) pour les acheter.

Dommage qu'elle soit lié aux compte sinon je te les aurais donné sans soucis (j'en ai >1700).

----------


## Haelnak

Idem que mes camarades au-dessus. Si besoin, je peux réinstaller le jeu et passer afin de faire les-dites épreuves.

----------


## Kiyo

> La même ici.
> Sauf pour la partie "un matin à 5h" 
> 
> Je joue plus trop (de façon globale) mais si besoin de 30 min / 1h, je peux me débrouiller pour être dispo.


Han le vieux  :haha:

----------


## purEcontact

Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport... la vieille.  ::ninja:: 

Je veux pas faire une digression mais la dernière fois que j'ai tenté de récupérer des gens pour jouer à un truc en coop, je me suis fait ghosté  :haha:

----------


## NayeDjel

Hello tous, j'espère que vous allez bien !

Désolé, j'ai mal formulé ma demande. Alors, je reformule : Est-ce que le simple fait que le hall ne soit plus à Vabbi dérange les quelques CPC qui se connectent ?

Je ne demande à personne de réinstaller le jeu ou quoi que ce soit. Pour vous faire le topo :
- Je paye les 100po
- Je fais la capture

On peut capturer avec des pu sans les inviter dans la guilde et j'ai besoin que de 8 joueurs que j'ai potentiellement dans ma liste d'amis.

Les désavantages potentiels pour certains sont très restreints mais je vous les expose vite fait :
- Plus de téléportation directe à Vabbi pour accéder aux maps en dessous (sachant que y'a des TP vers les amis régulièrement dans les inventaires)
- L'arrangement des décorations qui va sauter

Pour rassurer :
- On ne perd rien de ce qu'on a débloqué, la guilde reste niveau max, le stockage reste le même, on a les synthétiseurs de ressources etc etc
- Je peux volontier faire l'opération inverse pour des autres CPC quand j'aurais récolté les derniers crystaux dont j'ai besoin

Petit edit :
/ ! \ La seule chose potentielle que j'aurais besoin de l'un d'entre vous, est qu'*un officier puisse me donner les droits de réclamer un Hall de Guilde* / ! \

Des bisous  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

T'as pas mal formulé, on est juste con  ::ninja:: 

Après, ça intéressait peut être des personnes qui sont en télétravail depuis 1 an d'avoir une soirée conviviale avec des personnes qu'ils n'ont pas entendu depuis un moment mais bon, le principe de relations sociales dans un meuporg, c'est so 2012  ::ninja:: 

A la limite, dans un premier temps, changer le message de guilde pour renvoyer sur le thread et laisser genre 1 semaine pour voir si quelqu'un met un véto (histoire que quelqu'un qui décor le hall se retrouve pas dégouté du switch).

Pour te passer officier par contre, c'est pas donné, ça va te coûter 1000po.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kiyo

Han comment il veut pas de nous en fait  ::o: 

Bon du coup je mets mon veto !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme220622

Le jeu est installé et à jour chez moi, Je le lance de temps en temps pour faire l'histoire vivante et rattraper ce qui sort.

Si besoin, n'hésitez pas à me whisp, ça me fera plaisir de filer un coup de main  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

> Les désavantages potentiels pour certains sont très restreints mais je vous les expose vite fait :


Et aussi que le synthétiseur de minerai donnera plus d'éclats d'obsidienne que je trouve plus intéressant que les 2 autres dispo via HoT.

Par contre tu aura intérêt à vite les récupérer tes minerais car lors de la sortie de la dernière extension pas mal de gens dont moi risque de vouloir aller sur le nouveaux hall de guilde.

Sinon tu as bien acheté les recettes au moins?

Car c'est limite plus c****t que le minerai servant à le fabriquer.

----------


## NayeDjel

Les éclats d'obsidienne peuvent être récupérés de whatmille façons avec différentes monnaies qui ne sont même pas restrictives comme le karma, c'est pour ça que je ne l'ai pas évoqué  :^_^: 

Les recettes sont pas le soucis pour moi puisque je fais de temps en temps Dragon's Stand pour la monnaie et les missions de guilde chaque semaine.

Le truc c'est que comme le matériau de craft est lié au hall ET timegated, si j'attends d'avoir tout pour acheter les recettes avant de changer le lieu du hall, je vais quand même me taper le temps incomprésible après.

Le plus rapide et confortable pour moi c'est que je le fasse en même temps : récolter tous les jours les synthés, faire Dragon's Stand de temps en temps et les missions de guilde hebdo.

Il me manque 7 recettes (la tête légère et toute l'armure intermédiaire) donc en gros je suis limité réellement par les recommandations de guilde et les matériaux du hall.

Grosso modo, plus vite je peux faire le changement, plus vite je peux le remettre à Vabbi.




> Par contre tu aura intérêt à vite les récupérer tes minerais car lors de la sortie de la dernière extension pas mal de gens dont moi risque de vouloir aller sur le nouveaux hall de guilde.


L'extension ne sortira pas avant la fin de l'année voire début d'année prochaine vu la pseudo roadmap qu'Anet a mis en ligne hier : https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/g...e-summer-2021/

Donc la collec sera finie depuis longtemps  ::happy2::

----------


## revanwolf

> Les éclats d'obsidienne peuvent être récupérés de whatmille façons avec différentes monnaies qui ne sont même pas restrictives comme le karma, c'est pour ça que je ne l'ai pas évoqué


Mais c'est "gratuit" via le hall de guilde.

Par contre pour les cristaux il y a un vendeur qui est sensé en vendre dans le hall de guilde mais c'est à priori aléatoire.

Et il faut que 266 cristaux pour avoir le set complet (armes + armures), dommage qu'on puisse pas les échanger entre membres de guildes.

Je serais limite plus intéressé par l'autre hall de guilde de HoT pour avoir les ténébreux au cas où je trouvera la motivation pour farmer la map pour les recettes.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Je serais limite plus intéressé par l'autre hall de guilde de HoT pour avoir les ténébreux au cas où je trouvera la motivation pour farmer la map pour les recettes.


Ah mais complètement mon cher Revan ! Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai insisté sur le Précipice précisément  ::|:  Les crystaux ténébreux du hall des Exaltés feront très bien l'affaire aussi. L'important est que ce soit l'un de HoT.

----------


## NayeDjel

Yo ! Je jette une bouteille à la mer pour savoir si qqun pouvait inviter mon deuxième compte dans la guilde ou au pire me donner les droits d'invitation ?

Je vous donnerai l'identifiant par mp une fois en jeu (pas envie de me faire spam si je mets mon ID dans le post)

En vous faisant des poutous  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

:Carton: 

Quand vous voulez changer de hall de guilde indiquez ici quand vous le faites car s'en apercevoir 2 jours après et voir un laconique message de guilde l'indiquant ça donne pas du tout une bonne impression.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Quand vous voulez changer de hall de guilde indiquez ici quand vous le faites car s'en apercevoir 2 jours après et voir un laconique message de guilde l'indiquant ça donne pas du tout une bonne impression.


Si c'est pas un troll, c'est fort de café  ::(: 

* "2 jours après", je te laisse relire la date de mes postes à ce sujet et l'historique des évènements de guilde dans le jeu.
* J'ai prévenu tous les membres "actifs" sur GW2 
* J'ai laissé bien 3 jours entre l'annonce effective du changement et la réalisation en invitant toutes les personnes qui auraient besoin du Hall Vabbi à me le dire soit IG, soit sur le forum
-> personne ne s'est manifesté même 3 jours après le changement
* J'ai tout payé de ma poche pour bouger le hall : je n'ai rien emprunté dans le coffre de guilde.

Si c'est un réel problème, indique pourquoi s'il te plait... plutôt que dire "message laconique" sans fondement, alors qu'au contraire j'ai laissé toute la marge du monde à tous les gens actifs dans la guilde CPC pour voir si je devais reporter.
J'ai même discuté avec les gens présents avant.

https://imgur.com/pC5mHpw

https://imgur.com/Dz1seDw

Je te laisse le bénéfice du doute et revoir la situation dans l'ensemble pour voir qui a été lésé dans l'histoire. Ma demande initiale date d'avril de cette année et j'ai relancé 1 mois ou 2 après mais personne sur le forum n'a ne serait-ce que réfléchi/réagi à ma demande. Donc au bout du compte, j'ai encore moins de temps avant la sortie de l'extension début d'année prochaine.

J'ai pas de rancoeur mais ça m'énerve toujours un peu de me faire "engueuler" parce que j'ai oublié de poster sur le forum sachant que quasiment aucune personne écrivant ici ne s'est connecté récemment.

J'ai bien lu ton message et essayerai de m'en rappeler la prochaine fois mais fait attention à ce que tu peux marquer aussi pour le coup...

----------


## purEcontact

> Quand vous voulez changer de hall de guilde indiquez ici quand vous le faites car s'en apercevoir 2 jours après et voir un laconique message de guilde l'indiquant ça donne pas du tout une bonne impression.


Page d'avant, il a reçu des réponses du genre "fais ce que tu veux, on s'en moque."
T'as même discuté avec lui sur ce thread à propos d'éclat (discussion à laquelle j'ai rien capté  ::ninja::  ).
Pour le coup, le  :Carton:  est plutôt pour toi.




> Je te laisse le bénéfice du doute et revoir la situation dans l'ensemble pour voir qui a été lésé dans l'histoire.


T'as peut être pas besoin d'en faire des caisses et partir en drama queen non plus.
Je t'ai écrit ici que si il y avait besoin d'aide pour faire le changement de hall, ça permettrait aussi de faire un event sympa et ça donnerai l'occasion à certain(e)s de se revoir in game.
Pour le coup, t'aurais pu laisser un message sur le forum afin de rendre le truc un peu plus convivial.
Au passage, la plupart des membres ne lisent pas le message de guilde (au même titre que tout le monde ne vient pas sur le forum).




> J'ai tout payé de ma poche pour bouger le hall : je n'ai rien emprunté dans le coffre de guilde.


Vu que ça a l'air de te chagriner, je t'ai envoyé 100po.
Je demanderai à Kiyo et Leetchi de me rembourser  ::trollface:: .

----------


## NayeDjel

> T'as peut être pas besoin d'en faire des caisses et partir en drama queen non plus.


Très juste  ::sad::  j'étais ultra fatigué hier quand j'ai répondu. Malheureusement quand je suis claqué, j'ai tendance à prendre les choses trop à coeur, mea culpa  ::unsure:: 

Je t'ai renvoyé tes pièces d'or pure, je suis peut-être à la rue mais ça va revenir vite  ::P: 




> Au passage, la plupart des membres ne lisent pas le message de guilde (au même titre que tout le monde ne vient pas sur le forum).


Yep, je ferai attention la prochaine fois  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Mon problème est pas que tu voulais le faire (sur ce point j'ai aucun soucis) mais que tu as laissé aucun message ici de quand tu vas le faire exactement ou que tu l'as fait.

Un simple :

"Bonjour, le changement de guilde aura lieu le 17 Aout" ou même juste après un "Bonjour comme il y avait assez de gens de connecté j'ai fait le changement de guilde, merci à ceux présent".

posté ici m'aurait amplement suffit.

Il y a pas mort d'homme mais un poil plus de communication ici serait plus correct.

Sinon moi aussi je peux demander un changement de lieu du hall de guilde alors?  ::trollface::

----------


## NayeDjel

> Mon problème est pas que tu voulais le faire (sur ce point j'ai aucun soucis) mais que tu as laissé aucun message ici de quand tu vas le faire exactement ou que tu l'as fait.
> 
> Un simple :
> 
> "Bonjour, le changement de guilde aura lieu le 17 Aout" ou même juste après un "Bonjour comme il y avait assez de gens de connecté j'ai fait le changement de guilde, merci à ceux présent".
> 
> posté ici m'aurait amplement suffit.
> 
> Il y a pas mort d'homme mais un poil plus de communication ici serait plus correct.
> ...


Y'a effectivement pas mort d'hommes mais la communication est une affaire de tous  :;): 

Si tu veux changer de Hall d'ici peu avant la sortie d'EoD c'est évidemment possible, y'a pas besoin de plus de 4-5 personnes pour les hall HoT. Pour celui de Vabbi je sais pas par contre

----------


## NayeDjel

Hello tous  ::): 

D'après mes calculs d'une complexité terrifiante : j'ai encore besoin de maximum 40 jours de récolte quoti dans le Hall du Précipice. Minimum 5 jours si RNGesus fait pleuvoir les crystaux par 10 (mais j'y crois moyen :D).

Si vous avez des besoins/souhaits particuliers juste après ça, n'hésitez pas à faire signe  ::lol::

----------


## Dar

Coin coin
Dites j'aurais besoin de recommendation de guilde
C'est quoi le plus facile/pratique svp ?

----------


## NayeDjel

Pour les recommendations, tu as la possibilité de faire certaines missions de guilde en solo (toutes les faciles) peu importe le type de mission (Randonnée, Prime, Course). Normalement tous les canards ont les droits pour les lancer.
Si tu galère, n'hésite pas à demander (Principalement pour la course/prime).

Pour les moyennes et difficiles, là ça dépend du type de mission : course ou rando tu peux solo (ou demander de l'aide). La prime si on est moins de 6-7 c'est compliqué, y'a 3 champions à chercher ET tuer en 15 minutes. Spoiler : c'est chaud.

La mission McM ce qui est chiant c'est que certaines ont un nombre de joueurs requi (et non suggéré), le sanctuaire d'obsidienne est idéal pour mettre du beurre dans les épinards.

Ne pas oublier la mission "opportunitée PvE", même chose que les moyennes difficiles.

Tu peux en choper 8-10 par semaines assez facilement, des fois plus en fonction des missions mais c'est très rare.


Si tu as besoin de coaching ou d'aide passe une petite annonce sur le chan guilde  ::): 

Si ton but est de faire les tokens : tu peux te spoil genre la rando ou autre sur le wiki https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Guild_mission

----------


## revanwolf

Pour la randonnée tu as même pas besoin de la finir pour avoir les recommandations, d'ailleurs si tu as plusieurs guildes tu peux valider toutes les randonnées active en trouvant un point de rando.

----------


## NayeDjel

Coin coin tous  :B):  Petite update concernant le hall de guilde : la RNG a été assez sympa et m'a permis de collecter le nombre nécessaire de crystaux pour craft le stuff que je voulais ! Si certains ont des projets similaires que ce soit dans le hall du précipice ou vabbi/exalté, n'hésitez pas à le dire ici et/ou IG, on s'arrangera pour mettre ça en oeuvre  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

Plop, avec la hype qui revient sur FF et GW2 je retente une petite aventure, j'avais joué à la sortie mais pas lvl max et avec la promo twitch prime j'ai eu les add pour 15 boules.

Donc je recommence de zéro, j'ai effacé tous mes perso (lvl 20/30 donc osef).
Je vais tenter un guerrier, apparemment c'est le plus accessible et le plus complet pour commencer.

bizoukiss 

Flipmode.2510

----------


## sabrovitch

Pfeuh j'ai commencé Revenant moi. C'est pratique en plus tu peux jouer Thief, Guardian, Necro dans ton Revenant, et là avec ma spé' d'élite je jour Ranger dans mon Revenant  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

C'est, avec le nécromancien, parmi les classes qui ont le plus de PV donc le plus simple à prendre pour commencer.

Le fait d'avoir supprimé tes persos par contre était une bêtise : les cadeaux d'anniversaires sont vraiment bien quand tu débutes le jeu (notamment les parchemins de niveau qui permettent de switch rapidement de classe si celle que t'as ne te convient pas et que tu veux pas tout refaire).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'est, avec le nécromancien, parmi les classes qui ont le plus de PV donc le plus simple à prendre pour commencer.
> 
> Le fait d'avoir supprimé tes persos par contre était une bêtise : les cadeaux d'anniversaires sont vraiment bien quand tu débutes le jeu (notamment les parchemins de niveau qui permettent de switch rapidement de classe si celle que t'as ne te convient pas et que tu veux pas tout refaire).


Je confirme, fallait garder les persos de côté, même si tu les jouais pas...

----------


## NayeDjel

Hello tous  ::): 

Je vais faire une bonne pause de GW2, ayant été pas mal refroidi par les périodes de beta et les quelques trailers produits par Anet.
Si vous avez des besoins quelconques concernant la guilde (Scribe, Hall, ou autre), hésitez pas à m'envoyer un MP via le forum. Histoire que je puisse avoir la notif et faire ce qu'il faut IG.

Des bisous  ::lol:: 

Message modifié car plus d'actualité pouvant induire en erreur

----------


## Kirbs

Hello les canards, j'ai profité de l'offre prime d'il y a quelques temps pour chopper les deux extensions et me lancer dans le jeu et ma foi j'aime bien ! Par contre je suis tout seul et je me demandais si une guilde de canetons sympas était prête à m'accueillir ? Mon pseudo c'est Kirbs.9538 en jeu, je dois contacter quelqu'un en particulier ici ou ig ? 

Merci  ::):

----------


## NayeDjel

Yo ! Je viens de voir ton message, je m'occupe de ça quand je me reconnecte ce soir  ::):

----------


## Alambic

Salut les Canards,

Après pas mal d'années de pause, je viens de me remettre à gw2 depuis quelques semaines et je me rendre compte que je suis complètement largué...Alors quoi de mieux qu'une petite guilde avec des personnes sympathiques pour découvrir tous les ajouts merveilleux qu'il y a eu durant ses longues années? C'est donc pour cela que je me présente à vous aujourd'hui. 
Si vous souhaitez que je vous rejoigne, vous pouvez me contacter IG (Alambic.2418).

Pour info, mes perso sont actuellement sur Fort Ranik. J'espère que cela ne pose pas de problème? J'essayerai de vous rejoindre sur votre serveur quand j'aurais un peu de tune. Car là c'est pas la fête pour l'instant  ::): 

A bientôt j'espère.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Il est inutile de changer de serveur.
Le seul intérêt, c'est le McM, et comme cela va bientôt complètement changer avec le système d'alliance, c'est une bêtise de faire un transfert. Toutes les maps PVE/PVP étant "partagées" entre tous les serveurs.

----------


## Alambic

Pour le PVE j'étais au courant, mais je ne savais pas qu'ils allaient faire une refonte du McM.
Ca viendra avec le prochain add-on je suppose?

----------


## NayeDjel

@Alambic, je te prie de m'excuser pour le délai  ::unsure:: , invitation envoyée

Mon msg précédent n'est plus trop d'actu  ::sad:: 

Pour les canards souhaitant une invitation dans la guilde sur GW2 : *hésitez pas à m'envoyer un MP* sur le forum comme ça je reçois un *mail de notif*, je serai surement plus réactif  ::):

----------


## Alambic

Pas de soucis NayeDjel.
Merci bien et à bientôt les Canards.

----------


## Haloman59

Salut ! Je profite du sujet pour une question: si je prends Gw2 path of fire a 15€ en promo sur Amazon ça me débloqué aussi heart of thorns ?

D'avance merci  ::):

----------


## lPyl

Je dirais que oui, Heat of thorns ne peut être acquis que via l'achat de PoF de nos jours.

----------


## Kiyo

Je vote oui moi aussi !

----------


## Haloman59

Merci bien  ::):

----------


## NayeDjel

Hello le peuple des canards,

Comme nous connaissons désormais la date de sortie de l'extension, est-ce que certains d'entre-vous ont besoin d'une réinvitation et possiblement des souhaits particuliers pour préparer l'arrivée à Cantha ?
- De l'aide pour faire tel ou tel contenu, se stuff, un recap des mécaniques et de l'état actuel du jeu, ...
- Faire une ou des sorties pour se remettre dans le bain
- etc

Est-ce qu'on va revoir apparaitre des vieux croûtons/croutônnes ? Je me fais un tableur de pronostiques...

----------


## Anonyme220622

Je suis peu active sur la guilde cpc, mais je raid régulièrement avec une autre ( DDO ). Si jamais vous me voyez connectée, hésitez pas  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Si tu te proposes pour finir un manuel initié en 2016, je peux demander à te transférer l'op...

 ::trollface::

----------


## lPyl

> Je suis peu active sur la guilde cpc


Je crois que c'est le cas de quasiment tout ceux d'entre nous qui jouent encore. Il a bien fallu se tourner vers une guilde avec plus de 10 membres connectés/jour :D.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aimerai bien jouer encore, mais mon cerveau n'est toujours d'accord  ::cry::

----------


## lPyl

T'as 3 semaines pour le préparer pour EoD :D

----------


## Lee Tchii

> T'as 3 semaines pour le préparer pour EoD :D


C'est la honte mais je n'ai toujours pas fini PoF !

----------


## NayeDjel

*Message important pour les coins :* 
Sauf gros aléa et pour des raisons d'organisation personnelle,
je ne pense pas acheter et jouer activement à GW2 avant au moins cet été. J'ai un travail monstre IRL qui se profile et mon temps de jeu se réduit drastiquement.
Je reste dispo pour gérer qqes trucs IG pour la guilde si besoin en espérant que le fait de pas avoir l'extension empêche de faire certaines choses...
D'ailleurs, y'a-t'il des anciens GMs qui reprendront au cas où ? Peut-être d'autres aspirants ? sinon y'a pas de mal, je peux théoriquement me délester de 30€ pour les 2/3 trucs "administratifs"  ::P: 

Le jeu reste installé et je continuerai à suivre son actu, juste n'espérer pas trop me voir spontanément IG  ::o: 

Si vous avez besoin d'une *ré-invitation* : *préférez l'envoi d'un MP sur le fofo*, je serai réactif.

Pour toute autre chose affectant l'ensemble des guildeux (même les moins actifs), un petit message ici avec concertation si nécessaire puis on avisera.

J'espère que vous vous amuserez bien  ::):  la bise !

(Je vais faire un message de guilde IG par rapport à ça)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je suis toujours là, et même si je ne suis pas super actif en jeu. Je peux toujours m'occuper des invitations pour ceux qui en feraient la demande.

----------


## purEcontact

Au pire si y'a pas assez d'admins actifs pour la guilde, vous faites monter en grade ceux qui sont là depuis un moment et qui se connectent régulièrement puis vous faites descendre les autres à un rang "honorifique" (genre Mr loyal, il n'y a pas/peu de droits).

Y'a des joueurs comme Tatsu qui se connectent régulièrement et il y en a d'autres dont la date de connexion est supérieure à 2 ans donc même si la guilde n'est pas des plus actives, il faudrait faire un minimum de ménages / d'organisation pour qu'on évite de se retrouver coincer un jour.

----------


## NayeDjel

Je viens de checker le roster de la guilde, en nombres de canards on est à 292 sur 400 possibles (dont ~50% ne se sont pas connectée depuis 1an+). A mon humble avis, le "ménage" des rangs est possible et peut faire du bien comme tu dis mais pas "urgent" du coup (en plus ça doit prendre un temps assez conséquent vue l'ergonomie pourrave).

Donc moi ça m'intéresse de donner les droits de gestion superuser à Tatsu (vu qu'en plus je suppose qu'il a un bon niveau de sécurité sur son compte principal).

On peut aussi à la limite me retirer les droits superuser et me laisser qqes trucs ponctuels (genre invitation) en cas d'indispo de l'un ou l'autre.

Dites-moi et je fais assez vite en fonction  ::):

----------


## Jeliel

Bon ben moi la gu a permis de me débloquer dans ma course (enfin en déambulateur) à mon arme Légendaire !

Encore merci !  ::wub::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> (vu qu'en plus je suppose qu'il a un bon niveau de sécurité sur son compte principal).


Lequel de compte principal ?  ::trollface:: 
Sinon, n'hésitez pas à me solliciter, je suis toujours sur CPC (à défaut du jeu, qui me rend toujours moyen niveau cerveau).

----------


## purEcontact

Je parlais pas de faire le ménage des rangs, juste s'assurer qu'on ai un admin vraiment actif histoire de se retrouver comme des c*ns si on doit faire un trucs nécessitant les droits admin (genre lancer la conquête d'un hall)

----------


## NayeDjel

Ca marche  ::):  comme ça c'est nickel imho, avec Lee Tchii et Tatsu (je pense faire la manip demain/vendredi en fonction de mes dispos) en terme de couverture des besoins ça devrait être suffisant, si tout le monde est ok

----------


## olih

(Ah oui, vous pouvez me rétrograder sans soucis).
Un jour faudra que je relance le jeu pour faire don de ma banque  :tired: .

----------


## Kirbs

Moi je suis connecté régulièrement ces derniers temps, mais je suis un noob qui devrait juste atteindre son premier lvl 80 aujourd'hui  ::rolleyes:: 

Par contre j'ai preco l'extension donc je vais essayer de faire le minimum d'ici à la sortie pour l'aborder sereinement. 

D'ailleurs vous me conseilleriez de faire l'ancien contenu ou bien de partir sur EoD à la sortie pour profiter un peu de la "hype" autour de la sortie?

----------


## NayeDjel

> D'ailleurs vous me conseilleriez de faire l'ancien contenu ou bien de partir sur EoD à la sortie pour profiter un peu de la "hype" autour de la sortie?


Le contenu passé est très très dense et très inégale et sera moins accessible/déroutant (en terme de lecture du jeu/compréhension) que ce que l'extension va apporter.
C'est un micmac de vieux systèmes pas très "player-friendly" dû à son développement assez chaotique (c'est peu dire  ::P: )

Mon avis, serait que tu fasses l'extension dès la sortie, tu auras beaucoup plus de monde dans tous les nouveaux contenus et Anet a prévu une "starter-zone" pour les gens boostés 80.
Y'aura des mini-tutos sur les mécaniques de base (esquives, CC, stabilité, etc) pour que les joueurs récents soient à peu près à jour.

Bref, les standards actuels sont plus élevés que le contenu passé, tu auras plus de facilité (et de fun je pense) à faire EoD directement.

PS: de toutes façons, l'ancien contenu reste donc rien ne t'empeche de faire le curieux de temps en temps imho

----------


## Kirbs

Ok, du coup j'irai juste récupérer une monture et quelques points de mastery et je finirai l'histoire perso en attendant l'extension. Ça me laissera aussi un peu de temps pour voir s'il y a d'éventuelles promo sur les chapitres du monde vivant que je n'ai pas.
Merci !  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Le contenu des extensions facilite grandement l'exploration du jeu de base.
C'est un peu comme dans WoW où tout le contenu a été fait pour être à pied et/ou à monture terrestre et que soudainement, tu as des montures volantes.
Tu as une partie du contenu qui était difficile d'accès car il fallait trouver par où passer qui devient ridicule avec le lapin qui saute par dessus les montagnes...

Je suis en train de reprendre doucement le jeu en avançant tranquillement la quête du dracaille.
Il est possible que je retombe dedans.  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Si jamais, pour avoir ce qu'il faut en terme de currency de la saison 4, faire les achiev du "return to" de la saison 4 en donne plein pour pas avoir besoin de courir sur toute les maps.

----------


## NayeDjel

*Petit up et résumé des changements mineurs au roster et ranks :*

- Tibere (dernière connexion 2ans 7mois) : Alfred -> Canardeur
- Olih (dernière co. 2ans 3mois) : Alfred -> Canardeur
- Lanilor (s'est co y'a 2 semaines) : Alfred -> Mr Loyal. Lanilor, si tu nous lis encore et veux manifester ta personnalité d'or fait signe. Si assidu tu es, changer ne me demandera pas d'efforts.  ::siffle:: 

= Tatsu toujours Alfred

+ Ajout du droit de changer le Hall de Guilde au rang Alfred

*A méditer :*
J'ai yeuxté vite fait le coffre de guilde qui est pas mal bordélique, y'a beaucoup d'items qui de nos jours ne valent pas grand chose (qqes cuivres) (engins de siège McM particulièrement).
Y'a toujours un peu de gold en banque qui peut servir pour des events.

*TL;DR :*
Pas touché aux droits du stash de guilde
De-rank des inactifs
Ajout du claim de Hall à Tatsu

Les officiers actifs à solliciter sont donc :* Tatsu*, *Lee Tchii*, *Nayedjel (cLm)*

----------


## Kiyo

> (Ah oui, vous pouvez me rétrograder sans soucis).
> Un jour faudra que je relance le jeu pour faire don de ma banque .


Je peux me dévouer pour réceptionner ce don  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Attendez, vous voulez rire ?

Il me semble que Tynril doit encore avoir quelques centaines de po qui appartiennent à la guilde sur son compte.  ::siffle::

----------


## purEcontact

Tynril, c'est la mascotte, on touche pas aux mascottes !

----------


## revanwolf

> Je peux me dévouer pour réceptionner ce don


Tu est tant en manque de PO?  ::siffle::

----------


## Kiyo

C’est surtout pour que Olih ne se retrouve pas perdu, sans savoir quoi faire de son don. 

En vrai je dois pas être bien riche, des items que je gardais ont bien perdus de la valeur apparemment, tristesse.

Je n’ai pas encore précommandé l’extension, en ce moment je m’amuse bien sur bc, mais je pense quand même revenir un peu au moins pour voir tout ça. Tu l’as prise revan ?

----------


## revanwolf

> Tu l’as prise revan ?


L’extension?



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En vrai je dois pas être bien riche, des items que je gardais ont bien perdus de la valeur apparemment, tristesse.


J'ai pas à me plaindre même si j'ai une collectionnite aiguë.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> C’est surtout pour que Olih ne se retrouve pas perdu, sans savoir quoi faire de son don.


En tant que récipiendaire du don de banque de Nalaaris, je pense être apte à gérer ce fardeau.
J'ai distribué une bonne partie des sous et des ressources importantes à la guilde.
Et j'ai une réputation de Loyale Vénale à maintenir.
La banque de Olih, ça doit être quelque chose  :Bave: 

Comment ça Tynril a des po de la guilde sur lui ?
Pure et Tatsu ne sont pas admins déjà ?

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai beau me connecter tous les jours, je joue pas vraiment : je récupère les pièces mystiques et les lauriers pour me faire de la thune.
Comme je suis un ien-cli de la Fashion Wars, ça fini souvent en transformation en gemmes pour acheter une apparence au comptoir...

----------


## Kiyo

La question s'est posée ce soir s'il était possible de capturer le hall de guilde de la nouvelle extension. Quelqu'un y verrait un inconvénient ? Il faut un canard d'un rang spécial pour lancer le truc j'imagine, avec le rang Alfred je pourrais le faire ?

Dernière question, après j'arrête, si personne n'est contre, ça en tenterait de faire ça vendredi vers 20h45-21h ?

----------


## Anonyme220622

Dispo vendredi pour aider  ::):

----------


## NayeDjel

> La question s'est posée ce soir s'il était possible de capturer le hall de guilde de la nouvelle extension. Quelqu'un y verrait un inconvénient ? Il faut un canard d'un rang spécial pour lancer le truc j'imagine, avec le rang Alfred je pourrais le faire ?
> 
> Dernière question, après j'arrête, si personne n'est contre, ça en tenterait de faire ça vendredi vers 20h45-21h ?


Yep, les Alfreds peuvent lancer la capture (Kiyo et Tatsu de mémoire)  ::):

----------


## Haloman59

Merci encore pour l'aide des canards pour la fin de mon histoire perso ^^ joueur day one j'avais jamais été au bout, c'est chose faite ! J'ai trouvé un 80 qui m'a aidé à boucler le dj de zhaitan  ::): 

Mais au moment de farmer les p1 p2 et p3 des donjons un mec m'a dit "faudrait te stuff avant de faire ça !" sauf que je fais les dj pour me stuff justement :D

----------


## Kiyo

Pour le moment toujours pas d’objection à la capture du hall de guilde ?

Je me connecterai ce soir pour voir si on est assez, sinon on retentera plus tard.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Absolument pas.
N'ayant pas encore acheté l'extension, je ne pourrai pas aider, désolée.

----------


## lPyl

On l'a capturé vendredi soir  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Super ! Ma connexion au jeu est vraiment très mauvaise en ce moment, je n'ai pas pu accéder au hall ni même à la fenêtre de guilde.

----------


## Kiyo

Pas de souci, ça s'est déroulé nickel. Puis on a appris plein de secrets. Bon pas le fait que Tatsu soit sadique, ça on savait déjà.

En tout cas il est magnifique notre nouvel hall de guilde  ::wub::

----------


## Mandow

Yo ! J'ai relancé le jeu, j'y avais pas touché depuis sa sortie.

J'ai un perso 80, mais vu que je capte pas grand chose j'hésite à reroll :P

Y a moyen que je vous rejoigne, même si je sais pas combien de temps je vais y jouer, et que j'ai aucune extension ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne crois pas que les extensions ou la durée prévue de jeux fassent partie des conditions pour intégrer la guilde  ::): 
Il faut surtout que tu nous donnes ton identifiant en jeux (genre en MP).

----------


## Mandow

Mando.3289 !

----------


## Kiyo

Han ! Un Mandow apparaît !

Je t'ai lancé l'invit, tu pourras visiter notre magnifique hall de guilde ! (enfin il peut le visiter même sans l'extension ? Ce serait dommage quand même si non).

----------


## Mandow

Merci pour l'invit !

Aucune idée de comment y aller :D

----------


## Kiyo

Tu ouvres le panneau de guilde (g) et tu cliques sur hall de guilde en haut à droite. Enfin je crois.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Quelque chose comme ça s'il n'a pas changé ses touches  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> (enfin il peut le visiter même sans l'extension ? Ce serait dommage quand même si non).


Nope.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Han ! Un Mandow apparaît !
> 
> Je t'ai lancé l'invit, tu pourras visiter notre magnifique hall de guilde ! (enfin il peut le visiter même sans l'extension ? Ce serait dommage quand même si non).


Yep, tu peux aller au Hall de Guilde sans l'extension @Mandow, via le bouton que t'as indiqué Kiyo  ::):  même sans avoir acheté l'xpac EoD tu peux profiter des perks de la guilde  :^_^: 

Ce lien c'est vers un screenshot du bouton pour le hall : https://imgur.com/a/aWTxrbR

(En parlant d'images, qqun connait un autre hébergeur qu'on peut link sans problème sur le forum CPC ?)




> Nope.


Les halls de guilde ont toujours été accessibles pour ceux qui n'avaient pas les extensions (HoT et PoF inclus)  ::ninja::  tu peux juste pas t'aventurer dans la zone à la sortie  ::P:

----------


## lPyl

> (En parlant d'images, qqun connait un autre hébergeur qu'on peut link sans problème sur le forum CPC ?)


Perso je me suis fait un compte flickr pour ça.

----------


## Mandow

J'ai fini par prendre les extensions de toute façon, je m'amuse bien donc autant soutenir ^^

Petite question, c'sst normal que ma barre de mastery soit au max d'xp, et ne progresse plus ? J'ai raté un truc ? 

Je tente le début de path of fire, j'ai ravenous strike, le premier talent (?) du raptor, mais je ne peux pas prendre Round up, le second, car je n'ai qu'un point de dispo. Et ma barre de mastery est coincée au max. J'ai du raté un truc :D


Autre question, je suis un fier daredevil en apprentissage.

Si les derniers talents de la spé me tentent pas, je perds quelque chose à ne pas les apprendre ? (C'est cher en hero points tout ça :P)

----------


## NayeDjel

> Petite question, c'sst normal que ma barre de mastery soit au max d'xp, et ne progresse plus ? J'ai raté un truc ? 
> 
> Je tente le début de path of fire, j'ai ravenous strike, le premier talent (?) du raptor, mais je ne peux pas prendre Round up, le second, car je n'ai qu'un point de dispo. Et ma barre de mastery est coincée au max. J'ai du raté un truc :D


Si ta barre d'xp mastery est au max et ne progresse plus, c'est qu'il faut : 
1. soit que tu débloques le skill associé avec le nombre de *points de mastery* indiqué 
2. soit que tu sélectionnes et xp une autre maitrise en attendant d'avoir les points pour débloquer

Tu peux voir tout ça dans l'onglet Heroe (h) -> Mastery. Les points de maitrises sont des "étoiles" vertes pour l'xpac HoT, rouge/orange pour PoF (voir post de py) et je sais pas pour EoD.  ::): 




> Autre question, je suis un fier daredevil en apprentissage.
> 
> Si les derniers talents de la spé me tentent pas, je perds quelque chose à ne pas les apprendre ? (C'est cher en hero points tout ça :P)


Ca dépend mais je te dirais de débloquer le reste car une bonne partie de l'efficacité des builds reposent sur l'arbre des talents complet (d'où le fait que ça ne te tente pas pour l'instant ?). Sinon tu peux tout aussi commencer une autre spé pour voir si ça te convient, y'a pas de rush  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme220622

> Autre question, je suis un fier daredevil en apprentissage.
> 
> Si les derniers talents de la spé me tentent pas, je perds quelque chose à ne pas les apprendre ? (C'est cher en hero points tout ça :P)


Voilà le lien du build open-world dardevil en Power (dégats directs):
https://metabattle.com/wiki/Build:Da...ower_Daredevil

En condi: (dégats par Dots):
https://metabattle.com/wiki/Build:Da...ondi_Daredevil

A toi de voir lequel des deux gameplays te plait plus et de débloquer les traits/skills qui vont bien. 
Bien sûr, ce sont les builds optis, et si tu aime jouer avec une autre arme et que tu galère pas trop, fais toi plaisir  ::):

----------


## lPyl

> Tu peux voir tout ça dans l'onglet Heroe (h) -> Mastery. Les points de maitrises sont des "étoiles" vertes pour l'xpac HoT, rouge/orange pour PoF et je sais pas pour EoD.


Raté pour les couleurs  ::P: 
Rouge/Orange pour core game/LS2
Vertes pour HoT/LS3
Violettes pour PoF/LS4
Bleu/blanc pour IBS
Bleu turquoise pour EoD

----------


## NayeDjel

Merci pour la rectification, je me suis matrixé tout seul au réveil  ::sad::

----------


## Mandow

Merci pour vos réponses !

En fait la fin de l'arbre c'est un utility skill qui n'est pas dans le build que je suis (le power daredevil que tu as linké snot, j'étais tombé dessus en faisant mes recherches ^^), et un passif pas utilisé pareil ^^

M'enfin je vais le finir quand même, c'est plus propre. Et je viens de découvrir que les hero challenge dans path of fire donnent les points 10 par 10, ça aide :D

----------


## lPyl

Alors truc à savoir aussi, finir une spec ça permet de finir l'achievment qui va avec.
ça a quelques utilités:
Donne des points d'achievment (c'est toujours utile pour avancer vers le prochain coffre  ::P: )Donne une pièce d'armure exotique (avec un choix parmi 3 stat ou truc du genre) qui a une rune (sur HoT/PoF) qui peut être intéressantes à revendre/utiliser (enfin faut avoir le kit du lion noir pour être sur de pas la perdre en recyclant  ::):  ) et aussi une apparence unique (c'est cool si tu aimes fashion war :D ).Permet d'avancer sur la collection qui permet d'avoir l'arme ascended liée à la spec (alors ce dernier point c'est surtout sur PoF/EoD ou c'est intéressant pacque les collections demandent surtout de jouer, sur HoT, elles demandent de jouer et autant de thune que ça couterait de craft directement une arme ascended)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui et si jamais tu veux faire le point de plein de compétences assez vite tu peux chercher dans le lfg, parfois certaines personnes font des "Hero point train" sur les maps des extensions, ce qui consiste à parcourir les maps pour aller chercher tout les héros point possible.

----------


## Mandow

Oooh, pas mal merci !

Je n'ai même pas encore regardé le LFG, mais c'est vrai que ça peut être pratique ! Merci  ::):

----------


## Mandow

Bon, j'ai fini : la campagne du jeu de base, heart of thorns (j'ai sauté living season 2, ça revient cher ces bêtises sinon, vidéo récap de l'histoire et hop), living season 3, path of fire, et je suis sur la living season 4 ! 

J'accroche bien, l'histoire est chouette et les persos attachants (à part Braham, il la finit quand sa crise d'ado ?) 

J'ai au passage farmé la collection daredevil pendant heart of thorns, et je trouve ça pas mal du tout comme façon de choper du stuff : ça m'a forcé à toucher à pas mal de mécaniques de l'extension, à monter toutes mes masteries, et à visiter le monde !

Vraiment original ce MMO je trouve  ::lol::

----------


## lPyl

Pour te répondre sur braham:

Il la finit peut être quand on le voit plus dans l'histoire... donc tant que t'auras braham dans l'histoire, il sera en train de piquer sa crise (je spoile pas pour jusque quand tu en as :D )

Et d'ailleurs si tu veux aussi un peu de retour en arrière, le premier épisode de living season 1 revient ce 19 avril.

----------


## Mandow

Oh cool, ils vont tous les sortir ?

Ce sera gratuit du coup, ou 200 gemmes ?

----------


## lPyl

Oui, ils vont sortir toute la LS1, ça prendra un peu de temps par contre (un épisode tout les mois ou un poil plus).

Gratuit si tu te connectes au moins une fois dans les X semaines qui suivent la sortie.

----------


## Mandow

Cool ! Merci !

----------


## NayeDjel

Salustration chers tous,

Tatsu souhaitant faire un coup de ménage (à raison) dans le coffre de guilde, il a check les logs (historique) de la banque et on a relevé qu'un membre avait bien plus prélevé que déposé dans le pot commun à tous les canards sur les 6 derniers mois
Pas de gros bobos, Il n'y avait pas un énorme pactol (pour une 10aine de pièces d'or de matériaux en vente directe). Cependant, il y a des chances que ces matériaux appartenaient à d'autres canards.

Dans le doute, hier j'ai retiré les droits au rang Canardeur le temps de check mais on a identifié le canard en question qui a maintenant l'honneur d'avoir la distinction "Pénible" dans l'attente d'une manifestion qqconque.
La personne en question n'est plus active sur le forum CPC depuis 4+ ans. Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'intéragir avec cet ancien canard non plus durant cette même période.

Le droit de prélever du stash a été rétabli pour le rang Canardeur donc pas de soucis pour les autres.

C'était le moment informatif en rapport au message de guilde in-game que certains ont vu pop hier. Je rends l'antenne  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ah le batard !!  ::o:

----------


## Mandow

Bon Icebrood Saga c'est pas ma saison préféré, c'est long les 10 dragon response missions là ! D'autant que j'aurai été en solo dans la quasi totalité.

Au moins je vois EoD approcher, et j'ai fini mon skyscale, mon griffon, les collections de mes spés élites jusque là, ma charr est prête !

----------


## lPyl

Ouais les DRM c'est vraiment la partie la moins cool d'icebrood saga en gameplay. Et le fait que l'histoire tourne autour de braham  :Gerbe:

----------


## Anonyme220622

Niveau side story cool, je vous invite très fortement à faire la suite de hauts faits de Marjory d'End of Dragons. J'ai été émue plusieurs fois.  ::):

----------


## lPyl

Me rappelle plus, ils ont découplé ça de la fin du méta? Je me rappelle que quand je l'ai fait j'ai du rusher les trucs pacque t'étais obligé de tout faire dans les 15 min post méta sur Dragon's End.

----------


## Anonyme220622

Dans mon souvenir, la collection commence à Pierre Arborea, Il faut trouver marjory un peu partout sur les cartes. La fin se fait effectivement à Dragon's End post-meta avec une jolie cinématique.

----------


## lPyl

Y a 3 ou 4 points qui se font sur Dragon's End. Et je suis allé vérifier sur le wiki effectivement, t'as plus à faire tout les points durant les 15 minutes post méta, juste le dernier, donc ça doit être encore mieux qu'avant  ::):

----------


## Montigny

Bonjour les coins  ::): 

Je débute sur GW2 et j'aimerai savoir s'il y a encore des canards sur le jeu et si la guilde est encore active ?

----------


## NayeDjel

> Bonjour les coins 
> 
> Je débute sur GW2 et j'aimerai savoir s'il y a encore des canards sur le jeu et si la guilde est encore active ?


Yo ! Alors, la guilde est "active" dans le sens où tu trouveras souvent des canards avec qui discuter sur le chat de guilde, après on joue pas souvent ensemble. Perso je suis assez absent en ce moment mais je vois du monde régulièrement. Si tu as envie de faire qqch ou besoin d'aide sur quoique ce soit, je pense que tu trouveras du monde  ::): 

En fonction de ton assuidité personnelle, y'a de fortes chances pour que tu recherches (en plus de CPC) une(des) guilde(s) supplémentaires (tu peux avoir plusieurs guildes)

Hésite pas à envoyer un MP avec ton identfiant GW2 pour qu'on t'envoie l'invit'  ::):

----------


## Montigny

> Yo ! Alors, la guilde est "active" dans le sens où tu trouveras souvent des canards avec qui discuter sur le chat de guilde, après on joue pas souvent ensemble. Perso je suis assez absent en ce moment mais je vois du monde régulièrement. Si tu as envie de faire qqch ou besoin d'aide sur quoique ce soit, je pense que tu trouveras du monde 
> 
> En fonction de ton assuidité personnelle, y'a de fortes chances pour que tu recherches (en plus de CPC) une(des) guilde(s) supplémentaires (tu peux avoir plusieurs guildes)
> 
> Hésite pas à envoyer un MP avec ton identfiant GW2 pour qu'on t'envoie l'invit'


Ok cool ! Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait avoir plusieurs guildes (ça me rappel TESO) . N'étant pas haut lvl , je ne pense pas devoir grouper l'instant (et je n'ai pas trop le temps pour jouer pour l'instant), donc effectivement , ça sera surtout pour des questions  :^_^:

----------


## Montigny

Quelqu'un pourrait inviter mon perso (Datura Virosa) dans la guilde svp ?  ::):

----------


## Montigny

Petite question : est-ce utile de prendre les extensions avant le lvl 80 ? (si c'est juste pour avoir un boost d'xp , ça ne m'intéresse pas..la monture , mouais , pourquoi pas , mais faudra que ça soit une volante  ::rolleyes::   ::P:  )

----------


## purEcontact

Sauf erreur de ma part, ça débloque des spécialisations mais tu n'as pas assez de points de héros dans la carte de base pour toutes les débloquer.
Du coup, ça peut te mettre en difficulté si tu avances dans plusieurs branches en même temps et que l'une d'elle est liée à une extension.

Concernant les montures, il faut faire une quête spécifique pour débloquer chacune d'entre elle (sauf si ça a changé).
La seule monture volante demande d'être au niveau max avec un niveau d'équipement correct car il y a des objectifs dans les cartes de la seconde extension et le niveau de difficulté des zones des extensions est clairement au-dessus du jeu de base.

Il reste quand même le deltaplane de la première extension qui peut être très utile pour ne pas mourir en tombant d'une falaise lors de l'exploration mais je ne sais plus comment on le débloque, il me semble qu'il faut quand même à minima un point de maîtrise pour l'avoir et ça se récupère dans les zones de la première extension (niveau 80).
Avec quelqu'un pour t'accompagner, tu peux débloquer des points de maîtrise "simples".

----------


## lPyl

Alors pour les montures c'est très variables je dirais.
Les 4 montures de base de PoF sont débloquables en faisant un coeur. Deux d'entres elles (raptor et springer) sont aussi débloquables avec un coeur dans EoD. 
Le griffon (monture volante 1) c'est des sous + de l'explo dans PoF.
La beetle c'est un episode de LS4 + quelque collections
Le dracaille/skyscale (monture volante 1) c'est tout les épisodes de LS4 + des collections assez longues.
Le warclaw c'est un truc obtenable en WvW
La tortue c'est obtenable avec une collection dans EoD.

Pour le deltaplane, c'est débloqué après la première mission de HoT ou en se rendant dans n'importe quelle zone de EoD (je recommande pour ça d'aller au hall de guilde et de prendre la sortie nord qui sort directement dans EoD)

----------


## lPyl

Par contre je dirais que juste le raptor ça change la vie (même sans voler), tout les déplacements sont tellement tellement plus rapide avec.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Toutes les montures changent la vie.
J'ai farmé plus que joué pour débloquer le griffon et le skyscale, mais quel confort !

Par contre, j'ai réussi à me retrouver complètement hors map deux fois sur Tangle Depth, j'avais l'air bien bête avec un personnage nouveau qui n'avait pas tous les waypoints débloqués.
Et, je peux le prouver, Tangle Depth, c'est un sac.
Une grosse patate.
Avec du vide autour et de l'eau dessous.
Ne me remerciez pas.
Je déteste cette carte !

----------


## Montigny

Ok , merci pour les précisions  ::):

----------


## Jeliel

Faut VRAIMENT que je finisse le Skyscale putain...

----------


## Colonel Bastos

Salut les canards, je reprend du service après des années d'inactivité, je suis sur Vizuna et il me semble que je faisait anciennement parti de la guilde lors de ses débuts...
Mon nom de compte : Tacgnol.8079
Nom de perso : Colonel Bastos

Je joue ingénieur Chaar.

Si qqu'un pouvait me shooter une petite invitation à la guilde, ça serait cool !

Au plaisir de vous croiser IG

----------


## NayeDjel

Emballé, c'est invité  ::):

----------


## Colonel Bastos

Merci à toi !

----------


## Zaiyurhf

Coincoin les canards.
Il va bientôt faire (très) froid par chez moi alors comme j'ai repris le jeu y'a pas si longtemps, j'ai une envie de (re)passer du (bon) temps en compagnie de chaleureux palmipèdes cet hiver (et le reste de l'annèe aussi tant qu'à faire)
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me (re)ré-inviter dans la guilde? Promis je serai plus communicatif et présent cette fois (depression is a bitch, toussa toussa)
Zaiyurhf.8316

Grosses léchouilles à vous tous  :;):

----------


## NayeDjel

je te prie de m'excuser pour le délai de l'invitation, je suis pas spécialement assidu à la lecture du forum ces temps-ci.

Pour tout potentiel canard qui souhaiterait une invitation en guilde CPC sur GW2 : y'a moyen qu'on soit plus réactifs si vous nous envoyez un MP (perso j'ai les notifs).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pareil !
Désolée Zaiyurhf, j'évite le forum ces derniers mois, mais je reçois les notifications des messages (même de ceux que je ne veux pas, cetaffreux.)

----------


## purEcontact

Je vais mettre les pieds dans le plats : c'est envisageable d'update le message de guilde avec un message plus joyeux ?
La période des fêtes est parfois une période un peu chiante, je pense qu'on peut se passer d'un message de rappel de ceux qui nous ont quittés cette année.
J'avoue que, personnellement, la découverte de l'holiday special de doctor who sans olih, ça va me faire drôle. :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Est-ce qu'il y a un format de message qui permettrait de contenter tout le monde (ceux à qui cela fout le bourdon, tu n'es pas le premier à le faire remonter, et ceux qui sont satisfaits de la situation) ?

----------


## purEcontact

Il y a des personnes satisfaites de se connecter chaque jour avec rappel qu'ils ont perdu un proche ?  :tired: 

Un message neutre ou positif du genre "Passez un joyeux Hivernel, amusez-vous bien !", ça ne va pas ?

----------


## lPyl

Ouais perso j'avoue que c'est pas un message qui me donne envie de représenter CPC, pacque le voir tout les jours ~~.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Il y a des personnes satisfaites de se connecter chaque jour avec rappel qu'ils ont perdu un proche ?


Le deuil est quelque chose de très personnel et sensible (voire culturel également) et je ne me permettrai pas de juger quiconque dans ce domaine.
Personnellement, je préférerais qu'on trouve un message consensus comme un proxy pour les avoir toujours avec nous dans la guilde.
Maintenant si ce que tu souhaites c'est la suppression pure et simple de la moindre évocation, il va falloir que quelqu'un (ou plusieurs personnes) tranche.
Ce n'est pas comme si la guilde avait un processus décisionnel bien défini. 
Je ne sais pas qui est censé prendre des décisions, ni comment.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu as raison, je vais pas me battre.

Je représente ma guilde perso, j'ai mon message perso lorsque je me connecte chaque jour. 

Affaire résolue.

----------


## NayeDjel

Outre la réponse abrupte de pure, je comprends la demande. Par contre, fermer la discussion après le message de Leetchii qui pour le coup me parait tout à fait correct et sensible, c'est un peu vilain.

Ceci étant dit, je pense que changer le message de guilde ne nécessite pas de gros débats et n'est pas un gros compromis. Dans le sens où Olih et Chatana ont un titre honorifique dans la guilde.

A mon humble avis, en fonction de son rapport au deuil, chacun s'y retrouve : On a les rangs en mémoire des canards défunts et le message de guilde redevient neutre pour ceux à qui cela pose un soucis.

J'édite le message ce soir et si vous voulez rebondir sur la discussion, on avisera. 

Des bisous de fin d'année !  ::wub::

----------


## purEcontact

Prendre une décision unilatérale au nom de la guilde et appuyer cette prise de décision en contre argumentation d'une prise de position qui n'engage et n'impacte personne d'autre que moi : ça, c'est "un peu vilain".  :tired: 
Si, en plus d'éviter de me battre sur le sujet, je pouvais également éviter de passer pour le "canard" de service, je m'en porterai pas plus mal.

----------


## NayeDjel

Dans le sens où ça ne dérange pas que toi (voir le message de Py au dessus), le fait est que ça peut en déranger d'autres encore (me semble même avoir vu certains en parler en chan de guilde y'a pas si longtemps).

Décision unilatérale mais réversible pour contenter un max de monde (et pas au nom de la guilde). Si y'a un débat ou manifestations, y'a pas de soucis pour s'exprimer et changer.

Je te prie de m'excuser si je t'ai offensé, c'était pas le but. J'ai fait ma tournure de phrase plutôt enfantine justement pour dédramatiser la situation  ::sad::

----------


## Jeliel

Je suis également assez affecté par le fait de voir le message tous les jours.
Je pense que des choses très bien ont été faites sur ces évènements tragiques et que beaucoup de respect et de bienveillance ont été montrés.
Mais je pense aussi qu'on peut avancer désormais.

----------


## Jeliel

Pour info, connecté hier soir tard, le message a disparu et a laissé place à un message fêtes de fin d'année bien plus apaisant.

----------

